# Jigfresh's Closet Flooded Tube Vert Scrog - 1000w



## jigfresh (Dec 19, 2010)

Hello everyone...

I've decided it's time to start my grow journal even though there are no plants yet, and I'm not 100% done with the construction. I find it pushes me to move things along when I have people on my thread asking "why the hell aren't you growing any plants yet, you shit"

So for this round I'm doing pretty much the same thing as last round - https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/306850-jigfreshs-grow-3-flooded-tube.html - only this time I added a level of tubes. There will be 10 plants (5 per level). I'm not sure what kind of light I will veg with (I have wayyyyyyy to many lights). But for flower I will be using the 1000w Hortilux EYE I have. It is in a DIY cooltube. There is a 6" inline fan cooling it and also sucking air from the closet to keep it cool, during lights on. I have a muffin fan up high that will run when lights are off to keep things fresh in the closet.

The closet itself is 2' x 3'... not a lot of space I know. My house is less than 600 sq.ft so not lots of room to grow. THe flooded tube setup is made from 4" soil pipe, which I wrap with foil tape to keep the pipes and water from heating up in the light. THe pipe is black. I have 4 dams in the tubes to keep about 1.5 inches of water in the bottom. I do this mostly because it scares me to think what would happen if my electricity went off for 24 hours (which it has done before). I've found that plants can stay quite happy in water that is just sitting... they just don't mature without the dissolved oxygen in it too.

I'm using a 30 gallon rubbermaid container as the rez. I think I'm going to use about 10 gallons of water at a time. I use Dutch Master nutes and always have. I am going to use what I have left of their Advanced line until it's gone then I am going to buy thier Gold line. I use all their additives as well. I've been very satisfied with the results of my previous 3 grows. I have a 400 g/h water pump that will deliver the water to the top of the tubes and it will flow through them and drop back into the rez. I guess you can call it a recirculating DWC of sorts, mixed with NFT... or something like that. I got the idea from Heath Robinson - https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/149998-heaths-flooded-tube-vertical.html

I will also be using a screen in place behind the plants to hold them back... they tend to grow into the light and with such limited space I need to hold them back so they aren't light bleached.

As for strains I have quite a few beans laying around that I beleive I am going to use this round. I've never germed a seed before so it should be interesting to see what happens. I have OG Kush, Headband, OG x Headband, Timewarp, Timewarp x Romulan, Trinity Rainbow Purple, and some bag seeds of unknown strains.

I actually don't smoke anymore... been 5 months since I have. Before that I smoked everyday for probably 13 years or so. However I can't kick the addiction of growing these beautiful plants. I seriously can not wait to see some green in the closet.

I have 9 cat's and a beautiful wife. We were due to have our first child in Feb, but we lost our little one 21 weeks into pregnancy. He was my little boy. Anyways, we are trying again, so hopefully in the coming pages I will be able to share the exciting news that we are pregnant again... wish me luck.

We live in the mountains of southern california. Quite a bit of snow falls during the winter. However not much this year so far. Bears, racoons, and skunks frequent my front deck. As well as the local stray cats.

As you can tell from the previous 3 paragraphs I like talking about myself and life... so bring it all on in this journal. I have made such wonderful friends on RIU. I've actually met 9 of you now... and would call 5 of you my closest friends I have. Much love to Rollitup.

Now... let's get growing!!!!!

[youtube]6WBKQ7vSqJQ[/youtube]

Feel free to check any of my older grows in my signature. Also check my youtube channel - http://www.youtube.com/user/scrogking. 

Questions and comments welcome. However you can leave any hostility and negativity at the door... they are bad for my plants' health.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 19, 2010)

oh my god, this is going to be some feat jigga man!! its amazing youve got all that in such a small space man, and the strain line up is killer too. 

sorry to hear of the loss of the wee yin man, all the best to you n yours for the future tho bro. 

look forward to seeing it in action man!

happy growing

Don


----------



## DST (Dec 19, 2010)

Woohoo, Jig's on the road again. Looking forward to this journey, gotta go and do something but I will be back to review and watch the video shortly. And you know much peace and love is being broadbanded to you and your good lady!!!! I've just upgraded the service so you may feel a slight tingling of love and happiness for the next few days, don't worry, I'll soon use up the bandwidth and that will go back to normal levels again...sheesh, talking shite on a Sunday morning is great....!!!!

Peace, DST


----------



## DST (Dec 19, 2010)

Back again, checked the video (looking sweet bru!), read the line up (sounding very nice!)......now it's time to get comfortable.


----------



## greenjambo (Dec 19, 2010)

Looking real exiting n entersting with the added Porn. What more do i want. Here for the duration m8.
Nice one!

jambo:


----------



## mr west (Dec 19, 2010)

cant wait to see this again lol, is it ok if i show my mates too?


----------



## Marlowe (Dec 19, 2010)

mr west said:


> cant wait to see this again lol, is it ok if i show my mates too?


Very nice... Im subd... Now get them plants in there...


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Dec 19, 2010)

here we go agian bigger and better then before!! Setup looks great, best of luck, always watching!!


----------



## las fingerez (Dec 19, 2010)

sweet bro, subbed for this one


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 19, 2010)

Killer loking setup Jig. It's about what I was envisioning for my vert room when I started thinking of doing a flooded tube. That was after seeing your previous one and talking to you on here of course. My room is quite a bit bigger so it wouldn't be as impressive as yours with the 1K in a 2'x3'!

Awesome bro, can't wait to see it going, subbed up.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Dec 19, 2010)

Good to see you back at it Jig. The closet looks killer dude, cant wait to see this grow come about. You know im subbed my man. Good luck to you and the misses on the lil jig. Peace 1BMM


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 19, 2010)

Wassup man!


----------



## snowgrow19 (Dec 21, 2010)

Yo this is sick, I'm intrigued. I saw a set up like this by heath robinson and have been thinking about building something similar, just waiting to get my other grow out of the way, so I'm stoked to see yours go down. What size pvc did you use and what do you think the parts cost? Also, I see you live in Big Bear? How's the snow? I hear the west coast is getting slammed. I live in summit county, colorado and we're having an epic winter thus far. Pow day like every other day, it's been unreal. Would like it to sun up so I can get some good park laps in though.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 21, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> oh my god, this is going to be some feat jigga man!! its amazing youve got all that in such a small space man, and the strain line up is killer too.
> 
> sorry to hear of the loss of the wee yin man, all the best to you n yours for the future tho bro.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the well wishes. Much appreciated. The strain line up should be fun. I've never had more than 2 at a time. I hope they all like the same ammount of nutes. Keep fingers crossed.



DST said:


> Woohoo, Jig's on the road again. Looking forward to this journey, gotta go and do something but I will be back to review and watch the video shortly. And you know much peace and love is being broadbanded to you and your good lady!!!! I've just upgraded the service so you may feel a slight tingling of love and happiness for the next few days, don't worry, I'll soon use up the bandwidth and that will go back to normal levels again...sheesh, talking shite on a Sunday morning is great....!!!!
> 
> Peace, DST


Was wondering what that feeling was... thanks for the explanation.



greenjambo said:


> Looking real exiting n entersting with the added Porn. What more do i want. Here for the duration m8.
> Nice one!
> 
> jambo:


Good to have you along for the ride jambo.



mr west said:


> cant wait to see this again lol, is it ok if i show my mates too?


Show everyone. That's why I post all this shit on the web. I ask questions to learn, but I post pics and vids to share. The more the merrier.



Marlowe said:


> Very nice... Im subd... Now get them plants in there...


I am dying to get some plants going. Might seem like lame excuses, but I've been working a lot since last week... I have a bundle of work and I'm trying to get it done before Christmas. The other hold up is my closet is the only place I can put plants and/or germ seeds... and there is a pretty good leak, so there's rain water dripping in. It's been raining non stop, so not too easy to patch up the roof at the mo.



Hulk Nugs said:


> here we go agian bigger and better then before!! Setup looks great, best of luck, always watching!!


Thanks for checking in Hulk.



las fingerez said:


> sweet bro, subbed for this one


Good to have you Las. Hope you enjoy.



Dezracer said:


> Killer loking setup Jig. It's about what I was envisioning for my vert room when I started thinking of doing a flooded tube. That was after seeing your previous one and talking to you on here of course. My room is quite a bit bigger so it wouldn't be as impressive as yours with the 1K in a 2'x3'!
> 
> Awesome bro, can't wait to see it going, subbed up.


We'll see how well this system works in the dual level, with one light. It is pretty awesome to have a 1kw in my little closet... I hope it doesn't burn or bleach the plants.



1badmasonman said:


> Good to see you back at it Jig. The closet looks killer dude, cant wait to see this grow come about. You know im subbed my man. Good luck to you and the misses on the lil jig. Peace 1BMM


Thanks for that bru. Appreciate it.



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Wassup man!


Wasssssup TGSS. Welcome.



snowgrow19 said:


> Yo this is sick, I'm intrigued. I saw a set up like this by heath robinson and have been thinking about building something similar, just waiting to get my other grow out of the way, so I'm stoked to see yours go down. What size pvc did you use and what do you think the parts cost? Also, I see you live in Big Bear? How's the snow? I hear the west coast is getting slammed. I live in summit county, colorado and we're having an epic winter thus far. Pow day like every other day, it's been unreal. Would like it to sun up so I can get some good park laps in though.


I'm using 4" pvc. The parts weren't too much. I think the elbows were $5 or so. The pipe was from a 10' peice.. that was $20 (i think). Foil tape is $6 a roll, took about a roll or less. Strong ties were $1.50 or so. Tub was $15 maybe. Water pump was $25. That's about it. Little hardware things another $10. Pretty cheap really.

It's been raining where I'm at for 5 days non stop. Not much snow around. Been in the 40's. I guess Mammoth has gotten 15 feet of snow in about 5 days... wild.

I love your avatar.... looks like a nice setup.

peace


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 23, 2010)

So I have 14 beans in rockwool now. Hopefully they make it and I have 10 females from the bunch. Let me know if anything looks wrong with what I'm doing. I tried to follow how Integra told me he does his beans. You guys think 14 is enough. I think at least 4 are feminized... and could be 11 are femenized... not sure. Also, I don't have any holes in the humidity dome so I'm hoisting it up for air... think that's good enough.

Thanks















Integra21 said:


> For anyone who is interested, I presoak my 1" rockwool cubes in a tub of water with about 1/4tsp of clonex in it(around 50ppm)and adjust ph to 5.5. After they sit for 24 hours, I squeeze excess moisture out, pop a non pre-soaked bean into the cube, throw it in my tray with a humidity dome, and pour a small amount of water into the bottom of the tray to keep the humidity up. Then just trow on the dome, put it under a cfl and walk away. I check to make sure the cubes are moist every couple of days, and have new little plants after 7-10 days with a 100% germination rate so far. to re-wet the cubes, I just mix up some of the same stuff I soak the cubes in but with a ph of 5.8. Here is a pic of it, but I dont use the perlite anymore, it makes the humidity drop faster which didnt make sense to me.


----------



## mr west (Dec 23, 2010)

Looks good so far jig, how long they been gerning now?


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 23, 2010)

As of now... about 7 hours.


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 23, 2010)

I was a bit bummed you decided to go from seed instead of clone. I was kind of excited about meeting an RIU member in person. I have yet to meet anyone in person from here. Looks like you've got some nice strains though so that should be a nice grow.

I hope things go well for you and your lady with the babymaking. It took over two years for my wife to get pregnant the first time but once we figured out what was wrong it happened right away so it was quick the second time around. Her insurance stopped paying for most of the tests and stuff after a while so I started selling my toys to pay for the Dr visits. Sold a scratch built bobber style bike my brother helped me build, a baja bug and a Yamaha R6. I have to tell you, as hard as it was to sell those things, I'd do it all over if I had to. Children are precious and I hope things go your way this time around.

How's the weather up there today?


----------



## DST (Dec 24, 2010)

The show is starting for real...I don't even bother with a humidity dome for seedings to be honest. But each to their own.


----------



## mr west (Dec 24, 2010)

yeah once they have poped and are nodding I normaly pot em on into thier training pots and let em feel the sunshine.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 24, 2010)

DST said:


> The show is starting for real...I don't even bother with a humidity dome for seedings to be honest. But each to their own.





mr west said:


> yeah once they have poped and are nodding I normaly pot em on into thier training pots and let em feel the sunshine.


Same here, only pop em undr the dome. after that they go under a light.


----------



## miztaj (Dec 26, 2010)

Well,well,well. I leave RIU for a while and guess whos growing when i come back.Congrats on the new addition coming onto you and your wifes life.As passionate as you are about these plants I cant imagine how much dedication you will put into rasing a child.

Now, the setup looks siick. Baby heath setup. Ive been thinking of doing a vertical setup and going back to hydro for some time now.Been running soil last few times around.Total shock that i see you starting from seed,kinda like watching the birth instaed of adopting....lol.

Once again congrats and ill burn one in your honor.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 26, 2010)

Good to see you again miztaj.

ALso... good news everybody. I had been begining to think I messed up somehow on the seeds as nothing had changed at all since putting them in the rockwool. But this morning I looked and there are two of them just starting to peak up. Looks like a bent stem showing... WOOOO HOOOO. One DOG and one TRP. That's really good news too becuase those TRP seeds are more than 2 years old. Fantastic.

Let's hope they all peep out soon.

Merry Christmas... or rather Boxing day now.

peace


----------



## kevin (Dec 26, 2010)

hey jig, this setup looks super simple but at the same time it looks like you'll be able to grow some monsters. does each cup have a water supply or is it just pumping to the top and gravity takes care of the rest? i like this setup and i'm getting a few ideas from it.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 26, 2010)

The water is pumped into the top and it flows down the tubes back to the tub. I have put dams in to keep the water level at about 1.5" or so. I am going to have an airpump making bubbles in the tank to help oxygenate the water. The waterfall effect should help that too when it dumps back in.


----------



## kevin (Dec 26, 2010)

ahhhhh!!! like baffles in a tanker. that is too simple. great thinking. rep to you.



jigfresh said:


> The water is pumped into the top and it flows down the tubes back to the tub. I have put dams in to keep the water level at about 1.5" or so. I am going to have an airpump making bubbles in the tank to help oxygenate the water. The waterfall effect should help that too when it dumps back in.


----------



## tdog77 (Dec 27, 2010)

this is a amazing set up +++++rep, have you seen heath robinsons grows? yours is like a closet version of his, one day i want to set up a vertical grow like this. Do you know how many KWh you use in a month??
https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/149998-heaths-flooded-tube-vertical.html


----------



## DST (Dec 27, 2010)

Hey Jig, hope you had a good day. All the best to you bru.

he quoted that link in the thread intro, tdog?!


tdog77 said:


> this is a amazing set up +++++rep, have you seen heath robinsons grows? yours is like a closet version of his, one day i want to set up a vertical grow like this. Do you know how many KWh you use in a month??
> https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/149998-heaths-flooded-tube-vertical.html


----------



## tdog77 (Dec 27, 2010)

o haha sorry picked up a couple g's of hash  can't remember shitt


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 27, 2010)

Thanks tdog. Yeah, I give all credit to Heath for this setup. With a little help from my friends for other inspiration.

DST, Had a great Christmas day and Boxing day. Hope all's well there.

My seedlings are going along great. So far 4 little ones are showing leaves. And two more are poking their little stems out. Counting the stems popping out, we have 3 TRP's, 1 NY-47, a DOG (og x headband), and a Headband. I'm thinking about maybe seeing who's male and bringing them along... making some seeds of my own.


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 27, 2010)

Awesome to see your seeds are coming along Jig.
I'm hoping to be starting the construction of my flooded tube vert at the new place soon and will post some pics when I do.


----------



## DST (Dec 28, 2010)

Aw, bless, little YIN's!!! 

I just looked at your flags and though, smart idea Jig, DST you are a numpty, lol. I am re-writing my flags every other day as the ink is running, should have covered them in cellotape/scotsh tape......the simplest ideas are the best ones.

All is well ,great day had by all. 

Peace to you and Mrs Jig,

DST



jigfresh said:


> Thanks tdog. Yeah, I give all credit to Heath for this setup. With a little help from my friends for other inspiration.
> 
> DST, Had a great Christmas day and Boxing day. Hope all's well there.
> 
> ...


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 28, 2010)

Looking forward to the pics Dez.

And D... thanks for the well wishes. Glad I could hook you up with the tape idea. Funny stuff.

Now there are 13 of the 14 seeds standing tall with tiny little green leaves (or whatever they are called at this point). Question for yall... what do I do now? haha. Do I take off the dome and let them have the light. Should I lower the light slightly? Should I start seeing roots popping out the bottom soon? This is all new to me. I got them this far, wouldn't want them to die now. Oh, and just to share, the only stragler is 1 of the 3 Timewarps. The other 2 are good, so I figure the 3rd will be too... he or she is just lagging behind.


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 28, 2010)

I'm not an expert but I have been taking the dome off once they are standing up and I haven't a problem with doing it. I've been waiting until I see root(s) out the bottom before putting them into soil/hydroton too which has only taken a few days so far (3-5). It seems to just be a single root that pops out with seeds for me mostly.


----------



## kevin (Dec 28, 2010)

this is the same way i handle my seedlings. once they show roots i put the rapid rooter all the way on the bottom of the grow basket and fill it with hydroton as it grows.



Dezracer said:


> I'm not an expert but I have been taking the dome off once they are standing up and I haven't a problem with doing it. I've been waiting until I see root(s) out the bottom before putting them into soil/hydroton too which has only taken a few days so far (3-5). It seems to just be a single root that pops out with seeds for me mostly.


----------



## greeeg (Dec 28, 2010)

Hello *jigfresh!
This is my first tread here and on rollitup. english is my third language so bear with me. I have read all your treads now and heaths. Heath is just silly. And you dont have a long way left for me to call you silly to. I am curently building this system you guys have and hoping to get it upp soon. Really sorry to hear abaout your uborn child it must have been hard. Things like that is never easy, it made me sad 

eny ways. i have some questions. 
Why the fuck do you travel to sweden? I live here and its 22Below zero. -22F i think seriously i cant even go out side for more than 5 min beffore my face start to hurt. But if you ever come back shout out i will meat you and show you the very few nice places in sweden. 

And howe come you use 1000w when heath use 600w for a bigger space? 

Have a nice day! ///greeeg

Btw how do you keep your cats hair out of the bud? i have dogs and well i smoke dog. 

*


----------



## tirent (Dec 28, 2010)

can't wait for this one!


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 29, 2010)

Greeeg and tirent. Welcome to the show.

Greeeg... your english is pretty good.

I'll respond more in the morning, going to bed now. Wanted to show new pictures.

I liked this one a lot:


----------



## greeeg (Dec 29, 2010)

Hello again
I have only grown fr.o.m. Seeds so far and Yours are stretching. À tip wouldbe to buy small cfl lights and put them close to your plants to avoid that. There is à company called north they sell 5 15w cfl for 10dollars i would use them foe the first 7-10 days. And you dont need the dome eny more just make sure your humidety is over 45%
plus dont chock the plants when removing the dome take it of for 6h and put it back 6h then remove it forever

I just saw your cfl tube move it mutchcloser to the plants maybe 1-2cm over the tops


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 29, 2010)

i think they'll be alright.


----------



## DST (Dec 30, 2010)

the timewarps have stretchy genetics by the looks of things....well they are in my cab anyway. The Dog are also fairly stretchy, as is the og kush...but they'll be right with some of your training in a vertical set up. Looking forward to it. How long you going to veg for Jig? I think a short veg with the numbers and space you got might be something to think of.....

peace, DST


----------



## greeeg (Dec 30, 2010)

where you at? did you never wake up?


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 30, 2010)

greeeg said:


> where you at? did you never wake up?


Hahaha... i'm up now



DST said:


> the timewarps have stretchy genetics by the looks of things....well they are in my cab anyway. The Dog are also fairly stretchy, as is the og kush...but they'll be right with some of your training in a vertical set up. Looking forward to it. How long you going to veg for Jig? I think a short veg with the numbers and space you got might be something to think of.....


Well what I'm thinking is to use old uncle bens topping method for 4 tops each and switch over when they are about 12-16" tall. You have one of the TW x Rom do you not? Is that as stretchy as the others? Also how is the Headband and NY 47 for stretchyness? I'm thinking I'll put the shorter plants up top and put the stretchier variety down below to let them fill in all that lower space with their long arms. I'm really not sure how I'm going to do this with the screen. I had always thought to have just a two level vert screen like last time, only twice... but I'm thinking I may do that on top, with the bottom being sorta like the screen you have, a flat one below, sorta curving up. I guess it would be like a big bowl or something. Really not sure now. The possibilities are endless.



greeeg said:


> This is my first tread here and on rollitup. english is my third language so bear with me. I have read all your treads now and heaths. Heath is just silly. And you dont have a long way left for me to call you silly to. I am curently building this system you guys have and hoping to get it upp soon. Really sorry to hear abaout your uborn child it must have been hard. Things like that is never easy, it made me sad
> 
> Why the fuck do you travel to sweden? I live here and its 22Below zero. -22F i think seriously i cant even go out side for more than 5 min beffore my face start to hurt. But if you ever come back shout out i will meat you and show you the very few nice places in sweden.
> 
> ...


Thanks for mentioning my baby. I miss him but it is nice that people here at least know he exists, even if not alive. It makes me happy. It's like he's real. I saw pictures of him the other day. They took them at the hospital. He was cute... but soooo tiny. Would have fit in the palm of your hand. Anyways, thanks for the kind words.

About Sweden. For one thing, I traveled there in the spring when it was well above -22, lol.... That's really cold. I went because I was traveling to England with my wife, who is in love with the place. I figured since I was in the area I would visit fellow RIU'ers that I had come to be friends with. I went to Amsterdam to visit a bud. And then I caught a flight to Copenhagen. From there I took a train into Sweden and spent a little time there before returning to Denmark. My flights in and out of copenhagen were about 24 hours apart, so not much time. I did get to visit Christiana... that was interesting. I enjoyed what little I saw of Sweden. I remember it being clean... and the money is funny. It cose like 80 Kroner or something for a Coke. Maybe I'm way off... but I thought I had enough money for lunch and I barely had enough for a drink. HAHAHAHA.... also, I tried to use a public phone to dial my friend, but didn't know how to do it. I kept calling the same wrong number to someone who didn't understand me, lol. It was frustrating but it all worked out. I'll let you know if I plan on going back.

For the answer why I'm using a 1k in a tiny spot. Basically because I can. haha. I think 2 - 600's would have been a better idea, but I have the light now, so I'm going with it. Also, having a bare bulb really helps the light distribution and use of it, so Heath had good things going on in his room. Besides the flooded tube, and us having a vertical light, me and heaths setup doesn't really compare too well. He had so many plants, and so much more room... I wish I could have a grow like his. I do my best to try in my little closet.

As for the cat hair, I keep my door closed to the closet and I have screens covering they holes in the door for ventilation. However, cat hair still gets in the plants a bit. It's really not too bad. Also, I don't know why, but all my cats seem to not shed very much. It's one of the things that makes it possible to have so many in such a small house. I've been to peoples houses with only one cat, and you sit down... and your whole body is covered in cat hair. That is really not how it is here. I'm lucky I guess. Speaking of my cats... I sure do love them. They keep me happy and help me relax.



Dezracer said:


> I'm not an expert but I have been taking the dome off once they are standing up and I haven't a problem with doing it. I've been waiting until I see root(s) out the bottom before putting them into soil/hydroton too which has only taken a few days so far (3-5). It seems to just be a single root that pops out with seeds for me mostly.


I hadn't even noticed the roots till you said this. Each one has a single root poking out, longer than the seedling itself. I'm getting ready to put them in the new mini DWC. To give them roots enough to put in the flooded tube. Thanks for the info.



kevin said:


> this is the same way i handle my seedlings. once they show roots i put the rapid rooter all the way on the bottom of the grow basket and fill it with hydroton as it grows.


Thanks also kevin for the info brother.



greeeg said:


> And you dont need the dome eny more just make sure your humidety is over 45%
> 
> I just saw your cfl tube move it mutchcloser to the plants maybe 1-2cm over the tops


I have the light a lot closer now... they aren't stretching any more. Took off the dome and they are looking happy. Unfortunately the humidity is <10% now. Damn winters are so dry here. It's werid too becuase it rained a little last night. Doen't make sense how it can rain and then have almost no humidity. I guess that's why they call it a desert.



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i think they'll be alright.


I hope so bro. I have nightmares of killing my pretty little seedlings and wasting all this time. I think I'll do alright. They are weeds after all.

So I took a couple new pics. Nothing too exciting, unless you like brand new DWC's. I just finished putting all the tape on it last night. I found out before, clear DWC's don't let the roots grow too well.


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 30, 2010)

You're a pretty awesome guy Jig. I wish you and your lady all the best.

You made me feel a bit sad talking about your baby but hearing stuff like what you've gone through also makes me appreciate my kids even more than I already did.


----------



## greeeg (Dec 31, 2010)

Hi, à good and Easy way to get rh higher is to take à towel that you hang and let the tip of the
Towel be in à buket full With water.the towel Will suck the water from the buket and out to the air.
If you want to se what i got going on go to youtube and search for fast spliff My username on youtube is wallawallas
Peace out And happy new year buddie. (i like the word buddie it floows good when you say it or maybe i am to stones)


----------



## DST (Dec 31, 2010)

Hey Jig, indeed I have a RomxTW going at the moment and def not as stretchy as the Timewarp. It's a male though so not sure what the females are like. The HEadbands can get big depending on veg time, but you can also keep them fairly short if going into flower reasonably quickly. Tight nodes to be expected. The NY47 as you may remember grows massive donkey colas.,,,so quite vigorous in it's growth as well, but I wouldn't say it was stretchy.

Have a good Hogmanay mate, happynessess to you and Mrs Jig.

Peace, DST


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 31, 2010)

Get this fellas... I'm in the emergency room right now. Got an iv in each arm, meter on my finger, cuff on my arm, oxygen in my nose. Had a ct scan for my brain. I got my first ambulance ride. And this is the kicker... my fucking heart stopped for like 6 seconds. The doc was gonna admit me to the hospital but he talked to a cardiologist and I guess its all good. I came in because my whole left side f my body was tingly... still feels funny bet the ct scan was ok. I passed out when they stuck me for blood... that's when my heart stopped. Then my pulse was 30 till I got some medicine. I'm finally feeling a little better and thought of my friends. Was so great to read new posts on my thread.

I love you guys. Thanks for making one of the scariest nights I've had a little brighter.

And thanks for the tip greeg and the plant info d. Dez... we gotta get lunch soon.

Peace


----------



## DST (Dec 31, 2010)

shit Jig.....hope you are ok man....when I read cuff at first I thought you had been arrested. Please tell us you haven't, lol.

peace bru, D



jigfresh said:


> Get this fellas... I'm in the emergency room right now. Got an iv in each arm, meter on my finger, cuff on my arm, oxygen in my nose. Had a ct scan for my brain. I got my first ambulance ride. And this is the kicker... my fucking heart stopped for like 6 seconds. The doc was gonna admit me to the hospital but he talked to a cardiologist and I guess its all good. I came in because my whole left side f my body was tingly... still feels funny bet the ct scan was ok. I passed out when they stuck me for blood... that's when my heart stopped. Then my pulse was 30 till I got some medicine. I'm finally feeling a little better and thought of my friends. Was so great to read new posts on my thread.
> 
> I love you guys. Thanks for making one of the scariest nights I've had a little brighter.
> 
> ...


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 31, 2010)

DST said:


> shit Jig.....hope you are ok man....when I read cuff at first I thought you had been arrested. Please tell us you haven't, lol.
> 
> peace bru, D


No arrests bru. I'm back home. Hopefully all is well. I feel ok, just tired, but unable to sleep becuase of the stimulants they gave me. Twas a blood pressure cuff.


----------



## kevin (Dec 31, 2010)

hey jig, there are better ways to be bring in the new year. i hope you get to feeling better soon. do you need to do any type of follow up or do the docs think it was a one time deal? love you bro and take care of yourself.



jigfresh said:


> Get this fellas... I'm in the emergency room right now. Got an iv in each arm, meter on my finger, cuff on my arm, oxygen in my nose. Had a ct scan for my brain. I got my first ambulance ride. And this is the kicker... my fucking heart stopped for like 6 seconds. The doc was gonna admit me to the hospital but he talked to a cardiologist and I guess its all good. I came in because my whole left side f my body was tingly... still feels funny bet the ct scan was ok. I passed out when they stuck me for blood... that's when my heart stopped. Then my pulse was 30 till I got some medicine. I'm finally feeling a little better and thought of my friends. Was so great to read new posts on my thread.
> 
> I love you guys. Thanks for making one of the scariest nights I've had a little brighter.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 31, 2010)

Scary stuff...glad your okay.
Take whatever you were doing when you started feeling tingly and remember it. You now have an awesome story that can start with "I almost died for ____! Here's what happened..." Or something similar, lol.


----------



## DST (Jan 1, 2011)

Hey Jig, hope your hozzy experience didn't spoil New Year. Wishing you all the best for 2011.

Peace, DST


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 1, 2011)

holy crap hope ur good now bro? all the best for 2011.

my rom x tw didnt make it (i'm fairly new to the seed game)  but my timewarps are about the same time as urs. i'm gonna clone them and test to see which one is gonna be best for my mini scrogs. good luck with them and the rest 

cheers for the info about the stretch DST.

happy new year


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 2, 2011)

shit jigga thats pretty scary stuff. you on the mend now though yeah? hope the rest of the year is nice n calm with no trips to ER!


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 2, 2011)

Everything is good now. Had a good new year. Twas my first one in 16 years I was sober for. Nothing too exciting, but I do have a feeling this year is going to be a good one. Don't know if anyone's ever heard of it, but I'm doing this book/ course called 'The Artist's Way'... it's supposed to bring out your inner creativity. Should be fun. Anyways, thanks for all the kind words fellas.

The plants are doing well. Seedling, y'ins, whatever you want to call them. I put them in their new temp home tonight. The DWC that is going to get their roots nice enough to go in the tubes. I am going to do something better about lighting them tomorrow... just have that flouro laying down for tonight.

Question: How do I go about sexing them? Do I put them into 12/12 before I can tell. There's only room for 10... unless I get crazy and keep this DWC for a couple plants along the bottom. Who knows. Anyways, give me some tips please.


pics:


----------



## mr west (Jan 2, 2011)

Oh jig mate glad ur ok now, did they think it was caused by sometrhing or jus a freak occorance?


----------



## greeeg (Jan 3, 2011)

The only way to tell the sex is to go 12/12. If you wanna take clones take them third weak in bloom. thats 20 days in to bloom the clones will be a little harder to root but when it roots sit back bring some popcorn and watch it explode. Tho i dont think floweing clones will be good for your setup becuse they have like 5-8 tops when they start go grow, with out topping or fimming.


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 3, 2011)

As far as I know the only two ways to tell sex on them is to either put all or part of the plant into 12/12 OR you let them veg for about 6 weeks and then they'll typically show sex. My Purple Haze showed her girly parts late last week and she's in veg still (about 6 weeks old or so).

If you were to top the seedlings when they're a couple weeks old you could put the tops into 12/12 to determine sex of the original plants. I think you'd just have to give the cuttings some time to root before putting them into 12/12 so they don't die before showing sex. I'm not positive on the waiting thing though, it may be possible to just stick them in there. That would be a good question for someone like DST.


----------



## gumball (Jan 3, 2011)

wow, this is a very nice setup. i peaked at the other threads of yours jig, but i am subbed for this till the end. you have greatly utilized your space, bravo!!


----------



## JeSt3r (Jan 3, 2011)

subbed nice work jig


----------



## mr west (Jan 4, 2011)

JeSt3r said:


> subbed nice work jig


is that u jester88?


----------



## JeSt3r (Jan 4, 2011)

nope.. this is a different jest3r


----------



## mr west (Jan 4, 2011)

JeSt3r said:


> nope.. this is a different jest3r


ok lol fair enough. The old boy jester88 dont come round here no more. Well i hope u have some fun on riu>>>>>>>>


----------



## JeSt3r (Jan 4, 2011)

ty sir..i lurk more than i post...


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jan 4, 2011)

Looking Good Jig my man. I can tell you that the TWXR are def not as stretchy as the TW. Ive got 4 twxr going and have only found balls on one so far. However DST said he plucked his that had balls and is now a she lol. I thought they where femd beans but i could be wrong. I would top the piss out of the tw cause they is some stretchy bitches. Id top every new shoot for your veg period to max out your bud sites and help control the stretch factor. It works just a thought. 

Glad your doing ok to Jig damn. What happened man. Sounds like an experience i had when i found out i have anxiety disorder whole body went numb and thought i was going to die!! Scary stuff. 

Hope your well my man.  1BMM


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 8, 2011)

mr west said:


> Oh jig mate glad ur ok now, did they think it was caused by sometrhing or jus a freak occorance?


I guess the headache/tingling is from my high blood pressure. Fucking crazy how much weight I've gained since I quit smoking. I weighed 115 lb (8 stone 3 lbs) on Aug 1... by Nov I was up to 155 lb (11 stone). My blood pressure has risen accordingly and now I have a doc talking about me taking blood pressure medicine.

The fainting thing I guess is something to do with my ticker. A couple doctors that are friends of the family say I should see a cardiologist. I thought it was normal to faint, but apparently it's not, lol. I've only fainted 4 times in my life, but I guess that's kinda a lot for being a little over 30.



greeeg said:


> The only way to tell the sex is to go 12/12. If you wanna take clones take them third weak in bloom. thats 20 days in to bloom the clones will be a little harder to root but when it roots sit back bring some popcorn and watch it explode. Tho i dont think floweing clones will be good for your setup becuse they have like 5-8 tops when they start go grow, with out topping or fimming.


Thanks greeg. Glad to have you in my corner.



Dezracer said:


> As far as I know the only two ways to tell sex on them is to either put all or part of the plant into 12/12 OR you let them veg for about 6 weeks and then they'll typically show sex. My Purple Haze showed her girly parts late last week and she's in veg still (about 6 weeks old or so).
> 
> If you were to top the seedlings when they're a couple weeks old you could put the tops into 12/12 to determine sex of the original plants. I think you'd just have to give the cuttings some time to root before putting them into 12/12 so they don't die before showing sex. I'm not positive on the waiting thing though, it may be possible to just stick them in there. That would be a good question for someone like DST.


Props dez. Those are good ideas. I'm still not sure how i'm going to play this. Part of me wants to just flower them pretty soon, before I was planning, just to speed the process along. Seeds really call for different growing spaces to keep thing moving. I see the pros and cons of seeds and clones now for sure.



gumball said:


> wow, this is a very nice setup. i peaked at the other threads of yours jig, but i am subbed for this till the end. you have greatly utilized your space, bravo!!


Thanks gumball... glad to have you along. I hope it will be an enjoyable ride. We gonna grow some dank ass buds.



JeSt3r said:


> subbed nice work jig





JeSt3r said:


> ty sir..i lurk more than i post...


Welcome jester. Lurkers more than welcome... I'm sure there's a few more out there. Feel free to post a hello... or not. Whatever floats your boat.



1badmasonman said:


> Looking Good Jig my man. I can tell you that the TWXR are def not as stretchy as the TW. Ive got 4 twxr going and have only found balls on one so far. However DST said he plucked his that had balls and is now a she lol. I thought they where femd beans but i could be wrong. I would top the piss out of the tw cause they is some stretchy bitches. Id top every new shoot for your veg period to max out your bud sites and help control the stretch factor. It works just a thought.
> 
> Glad your doing ok to Jig damn. What happened man. Sounds like an experience i had when i found out i have anxiety disorder whole body went numb and thought i was going to die!! Scary stuff.


I'm definitely going to top things... I think, lol. We'll see as things progress. The TWs and TWxRom are all looking real good. Well everything is looking good I guess. Glad you survived your scare with the AD... doesn't sound like fun.

Here's all my gals (or guys):
DOGs






DOG #1






DOG #2






Trinity Rainbow Purple #1






TRP #3






TRP #4











TimeWarps






TimeWarp X Romulan







HeadBand:






NY-47:






Long Taproot:






Roots:


----------



## DST (Jan 9, 2011)

Hey Jig, I see you are also finding the TW a bit finnickity....my TW lady is looking lovely now though, looking like it will have a nice fat cola on it!!!

Peace to you and Mrs Jig,

DST


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jan 9, 2011)

The Jigmeister is back!!! Good to see you back at it my friend. I am excited to watch the master at work.  Sub'd ofcourse


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 11, 2011)

Yooooo, what up RaiderFan glad to have you checking things out. Thanks to DST for the kind words...

Change of plans fam... I went and got 10 Sour Kush clones today. (sour d X sage X OG kush)

I'm still growing the seedlings, but I plan to put the clones into 12/12 in about a week or 10 days and let them finish while my seedlings get mature and tell me who's girls and who's boys.

Pics to come soon.

About the seedlings they look so healthy and have such nice roots... it's amazing. They will yeild me a lot of pot in the months to come... don't think I'm giving up on them, just getting 2 harvest by may or june instead of one. I got vacations to fund!!!!


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 11, 2011)

pics....


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 11, 2011)

[youtube]6SmlI9lkvvU[/youtube]


----------



## DST (Jan 12, 2011)

props for the Nederlandse rap Jiggy!!! wie is het?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 12, 2011)

wow things are really speeding along here! dog looks fine and fat leaved man


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 12, 2011)

DST said:


> props for the Nederlandse rap Jiggy!!! wie is het?


Lol... You already said who it is... He goes by get this 'Jiggy Dje'. That's why I checked him out. Sounds good too. I wonder what the fuck he's saying though, ha.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> wow things are really speeding along here! dog looks fine and fat leaved man


Yeah, I'm surprised not only by the beauty of the seedlings, but the mass of root growth. The Dog has the fattest leaves and I'm excited to see where they go from here. Great genetics it seems.

Thanks for commenting fellas.


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 12, 2011)

Your yins look really great man! I too am excited to see this grow play out. It looks like we got smilar phenos of the DOG since mine have very similar looking leaves.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 12, 2011)

Thanks dez. Your dogs look really good. I hope mine turn out like that. It seems these dogs are pretty stable as almost everyones look pretty similar. A sign of good breeding. =)


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 12, 2011)

phat dogs bruh!


----------



## Ashlee (Jan 12, 2011)

let em go... let em grow....  git it jig.... and god said unto jig.... let there be oxygenated water for all!!!!!!


----------



## wanabe (Jan 12, 2011)

looking good bro
good luck with the pregnacy
kids are great i had my 1st child which was a healthy boy when i was 14 lol it sucked to stay in on weekends to be a dad espicaly since i was still so young


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 12, 2011)

Thanks Jig and I'm sure yours will turn out really nice. Like you said, good breeding. Now that mine are in 12/12, I can't wait for them to start flowering.


----------



## kevin (Jan 12, 2011)

i'm really liking the setup jig, and your plants are looking great too. getting plenty of ideas for my new work shed.


----------



## gumball (Jan 12, 2011)

they do look great Jig  when do you think they will be placed in the tube


----------



## mr west (Jan 13, 2011)

looking good jig


----------



## AudiA6Driver (Jan 17, 2011)

Dont know how i missed this Thread thought i already subbed it, lol i think im subscribed to your you tube channel. Closet is lookin like its gana produce some huge numbers this round! Subbed, Finally....


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jan 19, 2011)

Damn Jig ive been missing all the action Nice green and clean bro. Ill be your wing man from here out hehe loving the new setup too just fkn cool man.  1BMM


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jan 23, 2011)

Shit, how did I miss this. Anyway, I am pulling up a chair for this one.


----------



## brownbearclan (Jan 23, 2011)

Nice! Can't wait to see it all filled out. =)


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 23, 2011)

I lag so much on responding. There are many excuses but they are all lame. The seedlings are beasts and the clones have all (well  rooted nicely. The clones are in the tubes now... and the seedlings have just been moved to a different location today. This is the first time the 1000w has come on and FUCk it's bright. I had forgotten. SHades are definitely a must. Even with them and not looking at the bulb directly I'm still a little blurry.

Anyhow. Here's a couple pics. Proper response to come... someday. Here's two pics of the closet... still a bit of work to do to make the plants happy. More panda film to go up, more light proofing for the roots. Need to block the light out the water. ALso need to do something about the temps. A shot of the water fall, mixing up the res pretty well. I think the 400 g/h pump was the right choise. One shot of the seedlings out growing their tub and proximity. I'm pretty sure the males are blocking out the females, but can't be sure till they show sex. And lastly a pic of one of my cute little cats. He's the youngest of them all. He like to chill and wear hats sometimes, lol.


----------



## DST (Jan 24, 2011)

looking well happy Jig ma son!


jigfresh said:


> I lag so much on responding. There are many excuses but they are all lame. The seedlings are beasts and the clones have all (well  rooted nicely. The clones are in the tubes now... and the seedlings have just been moved to a different location today. This is the first time the 1000w has come on and FUCk it's bright. I had forgotten. SHades are definitely a must. Even with them and not looking at the bulb directly I'm still a little blurry.
> 
> Anyhow. Here's a couple pics. Proper response to come... someday. Here's two pics of the closet... still a bit of work to do to make the plants happy. More panda film to go up, more light proofing for the roots. Need to block the light out the water. ALso need to do something about the temps. A shot of the water fall, mixing up the res pretty well. I think the 400 g/h pump was the right choise. One shot of the seedlings out growing their tub and proximity. I'm pretty sure the males are blocking out the females, but can't be sure till they show sex. And lastly a pic of one of my cute little cats. He's the youngest of them all. He like to chill and wear hats sometimes, lol.
> View attachment 1399077View attachment 1399081View attachment 1399079View attachment 1399078View attachment 1399080


----------



## gumball (Jan 24, 2011)

they look real good  i bet they will blow up with the 1000 watt on now


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 24, 2011)

woah a thousand watter in a little cupboard!  sunglasses when you go in maybe!? haha babies look real happy too man.


----------



## kevin (Jan 24, 2011)

hey jig, everything looks like it's coming together nicely. what are you doing for the water temps in your resivoir? or are the temps not as important in a setup like this compared to one like mine? i scored four 10' section of 4" pvc yesterday at the flea market, i don't know what i'm going to do with it yet but i was damn sure thinking of you when i seen it.


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 24, 2011)

Looks great Jig! 
Every time I look in this thread I'm reminded how badly I want to build maself a setup like this. I started to over at the new place but took it down to make room for a 4x4 tent. My vert room is almost empty now and I just might put the tube setup in the 5x5 vert room. I didn't make the sections big enough for a 5x5 though so I'd have to put up some extra studs to hang the tubes from on two sides and then shift the light a bit so it'd be centered in the smaller space. Either that or go get more 4" pipe I guess. I never glued any of it together so I could use the fittings on some new pipe.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jan 25, 2011)

Hell yeah Jig groovin right along. I know what you mean about them bright lights. them 1000 watters are freaking beaming bright. Peace 1BMM


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jan 29, 2011)

Gonna be a forrest in there for sure Jig! This picture looks like your cat got into to your stash. lol


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hey guys... so, I'm quite disappointed with how my plants are coming along. But there has been lots going on in my life, so I guess I can't complain. A few highlights. I went snowboarding for the first time in probably 8 years (maybe longer). I only fell one time and that was getting off a lift, I must say though it was a proper hard bail. I didn't even know you could fall that hard with little to no speed, lol. Was a really good time, and the best part is the mountain I went to has a special where locals only have to pay $10 for evening riding. 3pm - 8pm. They turn on the lights and that was also a first. Pretty cool riding at night... just had to be sure to cover up well, that temp drops pretty dramatically.

I also went to an art museum in LA a few weeks back. I'm not one to frequent museums, but man did I have a good time. We were only there for about 90 minutes, which was about right. I was supposed to pay for a ticket, but I didn't realize so I just walked right in the place and no one said anything... even better. One really cool part was that they had a collection of 9 sculpures by my favorite sculpter, Giacometti. He does cool stuff you guys should google image search him. Also while in LA we went to a favorite Korean restaurant of mine... Damn do I miss living in LA sometimes. One of my favorite parts of los angeles is being less than 15 minutes away from any kind of food in the world. Just anything you could think of, there is a good restuarant for it. Plus if you like cooking there is an ethnic grocery store not too far off. Any kind really.

Oh, another cool thing was I went to work with my wife, well I drove with her to work and dropped her off. Her office is east of LA where there are pretty foothills. I went up to hang at a part close, but wouldn't you know it's closed on Tuesdays. So I just went to park in a close by neighborhood and have a nap in the car when I spotted a few deer laying about in someones front yard. I got to watching them and after about an hour they wandered down the road, I followed in the car and we were just cruising down the road together. There was a young buck just trotting next to my door about 6 feet away. The 3 I had been shadowing met up with a couple more deer, then a couple more showed up. After a little bit there were 10 of them. Two were bucks, 7 females of varying age, and there was one baby. I hung out with them for a couple hours, just watching them play and eat and cruise around. I really like animals and to be blessed to watch a bunch of deer in the 'wild' was awesome.

Also... a few months back I had written a letter to an inmate I found on some website promoting inmates wanting to correspond with people. I think it was in August. I never heard anything back. I was pretty bummed because I wrote a pretty long letter and was looking forward to meeting a new person (or whatever you call it... not really meeting). Anyways, he finally wrote me back. He had been transferred to AZ (I wrote to him in CA). I guess CA is shipping a bunch of their inmate population off because we can't afford to house as many people as before with all the budget shit going on here. So my letter got forwarded to him... just took a few months. Was cool to hear how much he appreciated my letter. I wrote him back and look forward to a nice relationship. I really enjoy writing, like putting pen to paper. And it's cool to have a penpal. I had one when I was a kid and always wanted one again. Also I've always wanted to do something for all the peeps locked up. I'm starting small, but writing to one of them to let him know at least one person on the outside is thinking of him and has his back is a great thing in my book.

Not so cool is that our washing machine and water heater broke in one week. What's really cool though is that my parents offered to buy us a new washer/dryer... and I installed a new water heater all by my lonesome. Save at least a couple hundred bucks. The hardest part was bringing the thing up my 30 odd steps from the driveway to the spot it needed to be. Thank the lord I have a good hand truck.

Oh, and probably the coolest part of the last few weeks was I got to meet another RIU'er. He came over and we chilled. We were going to hit the local skate park, but got to talking and couldn't stop. I swear there is just a mass of cool people on this site. There is something to say for guys who grow and grow well. I don't think it's that we grow... AND we have a lot in common. I think it's that we are all a certain type of people, and being that type of person has led us to grow. To me the ones on this site who are like 'us'... the ones who don't grow tiny plants under a cfl just so they can smoke, nor the ones who grow commercially for a job, but the ones who grow because we have found that we love it, because we love raising plants and giving them attention... We really are a breed all to our own, and I think we are good peeps. It seems to me that we really love and care for our families. And most of us have pets that we adore and treat well. The ones with children seem to give a shit about them and adore them as well. We all care about our homes. We aren't driven by having things and money, but still appreciate the finer things in life. We all seem to like good music and all seem to have a really good time and surround ourselves with really good people. And we all seem to have positive things to say to eachother. I'm very thankful to be surrounded by a bunch of great peeps like you all... even if it is an internet community, we all still live in the world. So needless to say, me and the buddy who met up had a great time, and he really like my herb.

Oh yeah, also another small positive. My wife got a positive. That's right, just yesterday the little pee stick had a blue line. So come October we should be bringing a little jig into the family. Pretty trippy, the due date will be 2 days before we lost our first. Not really sure how to feel about the timing on that, but I'm going to take it as a good thing. Like I said before (i think I said it) the way we lost our last one does not bode badly on this one. Was just a freak thing and has nothing to do with Mrs. Jig or any of her baby parts. So hopefully and probably this one will be all good. If it's not... it's not. But I'm hoping for the best.

I forgot something else cool. I was offered a position for the local online newspaper covering the mountains to write about local sports for them. I won't be getting paid or anything, but who cares. They are going to issue me a press pass and for the most part I think I'll be writing about the local high school teams. I don't have any experience with journalism, but I LOVE sports and it will be cool to become part of and serve our community in a way I really like. I'm pretty excited about it.

Now, about my grow... I'm very very frustrated at the moment. The seedlings are doing well. They are under almost no light, so they aren't growing much, but they still look very healthy. Cleaning out my attic to make room for their new space is proving to be a big task. It's amazing how much junk one can accumulate in the matter of a couple years. WOW. The clones in the closet have been on their own for at least a week now and I swear they aren't growing... GRRRRRRR. I'm just dumping electricity down the drain as the 1000w is now in session and all the fans as well. My only thought on why they aren't growing is the Temps they are enduring. I don't know what is different from last grow, but something is massively different as the Temps are just out of control. When I first fired things up and closed the door, the lower and uppper temps (taken about at the first and second levels) were something like 90 and 104 f. Just insane. So I adjusted a few things, I sectioned off the closet so the ballast up top occupies a different air space then the rest of the grow and that got things more managble, but the temps are still around 80 and 85... or higher. It really sucks. I'm thinking the winter of non use made the 6" inline less powerfull and it wont suck as much heat. I really don't get it though. The cooltube setup seems as cool as it was before. I can keep my hand on the glass and it just feel warm.

I was thinking that maybe the roots weren't getting enough oxygen, or maybe the roots were rotting, or maybe just not developed, but when I checked them they were very full, long, and gleeming white, so I don't think it's the root zone. They aren't showing deficiencies, so I can't imagene they aren't getting enough nutes. The pH I have to admit was WAYYYY off. Maybe even up to 8.0. Yeah, bad I know, but they weren't looking sick, and I adjusted it down to where it should be. Been that way for a few days now and the plants just look exactly the same. I remember in my previous grows the plants would grow about an inch everyday. They should be big by now. I wanted to be in 12/12 already and they aren't even half as tall and full as I want them. It's really driving me nuts. Plus I'm not sure what else to do about the temperature. I have one more idea to suck air from the bottom space to the top, and hopfully that will get things in check... but I'm not confident about it.

So there... how's that for an update. Let me know what you think about any of it. I'm off to take pics now. Maybe even a video, who knows.

Last thing I swear... I'm still totally hooked on Black ops for my PS3. I'm starting to get a little better at it, and that's not a good thing... just makes me want to play more.

peace out RIU


----------



## kevin (Jan 29, 2011)

congrats!!!! i've been waiting for the good news with you.


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 29, 2011)

WOW that was a big update!

First, congrats on the +

Second, you are one extremely well rounded individual. That's pretty F'ing cool IMO as a lot of people these days tend to not branch out and experience new and different things. I too like to just sit and watch wild creatures do their thing. I'd see all kinds of neat animal related stuff with one of the jobs I had a while back due to doing construction in undeveloped areas and I kind of miss that. My son is starting to catch on too after a couple camping/hiking trips in your neck of the woods (no pun intended). He loves walking around the trees and hiking around the creeks in that area and I love just hanging out with him away from everything else so we could really be doing anything and I'd be happy.

Third, bummer on the plants but I'm sure you'll get it figured out.


----------



## gumball (Jan 30, 2011)

awesome update Jig, and I am sure the plants will fall in order, as has about everything else in your life. maybe they are just waiting for your other major events to settle before they throw it on you 

dont you exhaust the cooltube in your attic? If so, do you think cleaning out that space for the seedlings may have obstructed the exhaust?

sorry if I am wrong, I follow a lot of grows and cant remember some times.


----------



## greenlanter (Jan 30, 2011)

seems like yesterday when i first walk on this site...i stole some ideas from your first and second journal and looking three years back and you still at it ... great work jigfresh,great work... is your dog a chem dog relative ??? i have chem and bubba almost done , from ghs and even tho they claim they got their genetics from apothecary i have my doubs , i recently had some snow cap and the way that stuff help me with my pain is a miracle. i wish i could have some chem dog , the real deal from clone , i could drive 100 miles and not see a dispencery in any direction... iam just tired of seeds companys . no offence on ghs genetics but the chem smells to flutty and the bubba streched 2f durring flowering , looks more like an og hydbrid... they both look amazing but with cannabis looks can be... well you knw what i mean... glad to see ur work again... best of luck in your journey...


----------



## PANGcake (Jan 30, 2011)

Nice to hear the great news =P will be interesting to see this grow fer sure.

keep it real

//Pc


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 30, 2011)

thats alotta good news man


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jan 30, 2011)

Wow lots of new developments on all fronts Jig. Congrats to you and Mrs Jig on the positive test. Id have to agree with you Jig there are some good people on riu. Me ive only met 1 in person so far but i intend to try and meet a few more. I can tell you that im with you in the thinking that we are a group unto ourselves for the love and passion of growing. Growing has definatley changed me in many ways and all for the better. I was reflecting on how rough and tough i used to be and its just not me anymore hahaha. I dunno its weird lol. You know what i mean bro. Congrats on handling yourself well snowboarding. Its definately a challenging sport lol. Im acking as im writing from a rather hard crash yesterday on the local slopes. Bonked me fkn head pretty good on a patch of ice trying to pull off a 360 grab. FAIL haha. Anyhows hope your growing problems work out. I always wondered how you kept temps in check so well with your previous grows. May need to upgrade ur fan? I know mine ate shit on me a few months ago so they do indeed burn out after time. 

Anyways Jig my man best of luck stay cool peace 1BMM


----------



## DST (Feb 1, 2011)

Hey Jig, here's a suggestion, when I have small plants in my cab and a big light burning, I don't know if it's me or not, but with less plant matter it is always hotter. How about switching down to your 250mh in the interim, get those babies gorwing strong and then wack the 1000 in at a later date.....

And of course, A MASSIVE CONGRATS for you and Mrs Jig!!!!

Peace brother, DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 1, 2011)

awesome news Jig! there must be somethin in the water, westies girl now yours!? all the best to you and yours jigga man, things are really on the up well part from the minor set back of the plants but hell, you cant appreciate the good without a hiccup here n there i say.

*"Oh, and probably the coolest part of the last few weeks was I got to meet another RIU'er. He came over and we chilled. We were going to hit the local skate park, but got to talking and couldn't stop. I swear there is just a mass of cool people on this site. There is something to say for guys who grow and grow well. I don't think it's that we grow... AND we have a lot in common. I think it's that we are all a certain type of people, and being that type of person has led us to grow. To me the ones on this site who are like 'us'... the ones who don't grow tiny plants under a cfl just so they can smoke, nor the ones who grow commercially for a job, but the ones who grow because we have found that we love it, because we love raising plants and giving them attention... We really are a breed all to our own, and I think we are good peeps. It seems to me that we really love and care for our families. And most of us have pets that we adore and treat well. The ones with children seem to give a shit about them and adore them as well. We all care about our homes. We aren't driven by having things and money, but still appreciate the finer things in life. We all seem to like good music and all seem to have a really good time and surround ourselves with really good people. And we all seem to have positive things to say to eachother. I'm very thankful to be surrounded by a bunch of great peeps like you all... even if it is an internet community, we all still live in the world. So needless to say, me and the buddy who met up had a great time, and he really like my herb."*

WELL SAID THAT MAN!


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 1, 2011)

DST to the rescue. Thanks for the suggestion on putting on the 250. Honestly I can't say why that never even crossed my mind. But I installed the ballast (I had taken it down for another unknown reason) and hooked up the wiring, found my MH bulb, and voila. My temps went from 80-82 down to 66-68. Big drop. Also the plants should stretch out a tiny bit at least more thean they would with the assault of light from the 1k. For whatever reason two of the plants are just lagging. The rest have taken off since I posted. Like gumball said, they must have been waiting while everything else gets sorted.

And to greenlanter... Great to see you again my friend. The Dogs are actualy D-OG's... a breed of seeds from another RIU member. They are OG x Headband.

Without further adieu. Pics: in them you can see what I did with the sectioning of the closet.

The closet, the biggest plant, and two good looking ones on the bottom row


The root shots are of the plant on the left and the plant in the middle of this first shot in this line... you can see the difference.


This is how I sectioned off the ballast area... I also put a couple peices of wood underneath the 1000w ballast, so it wouldn't transfer so much heat to the big peice of wood, and into the grow space.


The y'ins


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 1, 2011)

Pretty cool Jig!

I know things aren't coming along as fast as you hoped but everything is looking really nice.


----------



## DST (Feb 2, 2011)

Sweet, back on track Jigster!!!!


----------



## gumball (Feb 2, 2011)

Still a great show to follow, I am sure it will have a surprise ending


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Feb 2, 2011)

Just spent a few minutes reading your post on the last page. I always enjoy reading your stories, you do have way of captivating a reader. I live up in Nor Cal in an area where deer are almost a nusience, but after reading your experience, It make me want to step out on the porch and chill with the deer for a while. lol Congrats on the good news. If I am correct, you just had your first baby didin't you? So this is number two?
Anyway Jig, don't get too bumbed on the slow start. They look great and I am sure they will blow up real soon. You have a great passion for growing among other things and I admire your outlook on life. I do agree on the growing community. There is a commonality that brings us all together. From a bigger perspective, it may not be a coincidence that we have much on common.
Keep it up buddy and I am happy for you, your wife, and your new addition.


----------



## tricka (Feb 5, 2011)

hey mate you have given me so much inspiration, keep it going we all love it


----------



## MediMary (Feb 5, 2011)

Man its been awhile since I was posting at RIU, place has been overrun by know it all newbys, spent the last hour trying to find a cool grow to look at,its all damn social threads had to come back to my man jigga.(lookin awesome bro, as always)

*edit, here I am talking smack, I looked through some of my old threads I had created, they were all Shit, LOL, anywho, I am serious about learning and sharing info now days, looking forward to learning from you jigga, kevin and everyone else. best wishes


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks for the love you guys. Raider... go back and read my first post in this thread agaoin, will shed a little light. Welcome to RIU tricka... got a video update for you,

And again, big thatks to DST for suggesting the light change... has made all the difference in the world. I think I'll switch to 12/12 tomorrow. peace

[youtube]uwJWt10SvYg[/youtube]


----------



## DST (Feb 8, 2011)

Loved the World Cup mix Jig, hehe. Looking like they are ready to do their thing in there. So once you are rocking 12/12 are you switching back to the 1000? Peace bru, D


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 8, 2011)

nice vid update jigga, ive never seen such a set up in such a small space. cant wait to see you flip them.


----------



## gumball (Feb 8, 2011)

very nice update, all around


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 8, 2011)

nice jig, sweet setup man. my mate wants an ntf system building, i think i may have to take a few pointers from urself  great gardening mate


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 8, 2011)

Enjoyed the video Jig. I am still trying to figure out how to share the videos I shoot on my phone so I can post them up.

Thanks for the update!


----------



## i420 (Feb 8, 2011)

Great job Jig (king) I've had my eye on your youtube grows for a while. I knew I would DiG you and 
after reading your post on PG 10 I've comfirmed my suspissions ..... Your a good guy. Hiding in this 
nasty world the good guys are sometimes hard to ferret out. But I think you blew your cover. Your 
just one more good peep here at RIU. Hats off Bro. 

I'm starting a new vert grow and hope to get your input once the journal is up. 






Dezracer said:


> Enjoyed the video Jig. I am still trying to figure out how to share the videos I shoot on my phone so I can post them up.
> 
> Thanks for the update!


Hey Bro see my PM about phone cams and GPS. (warning)


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 8, 2011)

Welcome i420... glad you think I'm ok. Just wanted to share a few pics with the crew. I put the timer to have lights on from 8a -8p. Gonna see how much they stretch, may or may not use bushmaster this go round. And just a note (don't know if I already said this)... I moved the biggest plants to the top level. It's not that the top level grew the bigger plants and the bottom ones stayed little... I moved them like that. Actually 3 of the biggest ones were on the bottom, so I'm happy with how the 2 level deal is working. Just wanted to optimize use of light in flowering, figure I'll get a grip from the top level with all the light, and we'll see what I get from the bottm. Definitely worth having two levels even if I only pull 1 oz per plant on bottom, that's and extra qp for a little construciton. I really hope to break the pound mark this grow. I don't think 20 oz is out of the question.

I put up the screen on the top level of plants tonight. The girls were getting a little close for the 1kw (whenever I put it back in). Some were leaning over past 45 degrees. I'll put in the bottom level screen tomorrow me thinks. ALso, don't know if I already said, but I took out the dams. The roots are fat and I don't want things spilling over with roots galore and dams in there. Next time I will hope to have plants with long enough roots from the bubbler to put into the tube so no dams necessary. I'm also hoping to put in the final bits of panda film tonight. I'm mighty sick with a cold so not sure how much I'll do.

Been watching Arested Developement on the Netflix/ps3 lately... That show is funny shit. Recommended to any who haven't seen. Had to find something new as we just caught up on 30 rock's. Me and the wife tend to watch shows years after they are on the air. Not sure why, but there you go.

Put up a couple shots of the deer I was chillin with. Some root porn, and a few shots of the screen.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 8, 2011)

Jig dude coming back with a mighty roar!!!. Looking fantastic bro!! Loving the new vids aswell!!


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 8, 2011)

Them deer are damn near trophy bucks too after tuning in me eyeballs hahah. And what a cool experience just to chill with the wild life, I envy you jig lol

 1BMM


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 8, 2011)

Beautiful deer dude. 

Oh yeah, nice plants too.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 8, 2011)

While I'm posting pics... here some from the museum and one from the neighborhood:


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 8, 2011)

Super cool Jig. Reeespect brudda!!!


----------



## DST (Feb 9, 2011)

What was the museum you visited Jig? I like the tiles!! We visited the Burrell Collection in Glasgow when we went over to Scotland at the weekend. It's great, all the museums and art galleries in Scotland are free to get into. William Burrell was a collector who left his whole state to the people of Glasgow...there's stuff in there from 3000BC!!!


----------



## PANGcake (Feb 9, 2011)

clean ur cool tubelazy man...! 

Sups Jiggy? U gonna be doing a lot of bending and zip tying in th near future! Nice "surrounding" pics of the deers.

//Pc


----------



## alexonfire (Feb 13, 2011)

I like the new vid. Everything looks good keep it up


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Feb 14, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Raider... go back and read my first post in this thread agaoin, will shed a little light.


Damn Jig, I am sorry to hear that brother and even more so for not noticing it in the earlier post. It makes my heart hurt. Once again congrats on the the soon to be new addition. Much love my friend.


----------



## zamzia (Feb 16, 2011)

Any updates since going 12/12?


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 16, 2011)

The museum we visited was the Los Angeles County Museum of Art (LACMA). When I was in London a while back I visited the British Museum. I was just speechless with the old Egyptian and Assyrian stuff they had. Peeped the Rosetta stone. The Elgian Marbles (sp?)... was so incredible to think there are things still around from that time, and we get to check it.

Went to the baby doc the other day and he says all looks good. I'm hoping this one sticks. Me and the wife just went through a week of being really really sick, so hearing the babe still looks good is very comforting. Jeez, I'll tell you I feel lucky to be a guy. The stuff they do to the girls at the doc is just not fun.

Here's a video of what's up in the closet. Talk to you guys soon.

Edit: Thanks for stopping by alex. And welcome to zamzia
[youtube]rQL-jRr5kf0[/youtube]


----------



## gumball (Feb 17, 2011)

Everything looks great Jig, and glad to hear Baby Jig is coming along good. 

In case you are ever interested in replacing the vent in the door, this link may be helpful. You would have to make it twice the size of your current vent, but it would dim that light coming out by 70-80%, if not more.

https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=135524


----------



## tricka (Feb 17, 2011)

Video up date was looking great, and as gumball posted- great idea and should do the trick if you fit to size


----------



## DST (Feb 17, 2011)

nice link...not sure if Jig would do it since I think there is another door that he opens before that door (or looks like that in the video)

the vents you buy in the store are def always a bit to wide and let out light leaks. I put one up but took it down immediately - FAIL! I may try this method, but I think with wood is going to be a bit lighter, or plastic.



gumball said:


> Everything looks great Jig, and glad to hear Baby Jig is coming along good.
> 
> In case you are ever interested in replacing the vent in the door, this link may be helpful. You would have to make it twice the size of your current vent, but it would dim that light coming out by 70-80%, if not more.
> 
> https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=135524


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 18, 2011)

Loving the Vid Jig looks like the old closet is macking once again lol you got a freaking strobe light in there hahaha.  1BMM


----------



## brownbearclan (Feb 18, 2011)

gumball said:


> ...In case you are ever interested in replacing the vent in the door, this link may be helpful. You would have to make it twice the size of your current vent, but it would dim that light coming out by 70-80%, if not more...


But then it wouldn't look like Jesus lives in your closet, I like it! =D


----------



## babyhughie (Feb 19, 2011)

soo about a year and a half ago i stumbled across your videos on youtube.. since then medical cannabis has been a life changer for me.. i am now a medical patient that suffers from back problems from a bad car accident years ago.. your innovative grows inspired me to grow my own while also helping people with my meds that are qualified... i am 26 years old and seriously you have changed my life i wonder what i would be doing if i didnt see your videos... Thank you Bro seriously... I cant wait to see your grow.. Check out what you have inspired me to do : http://www.thcfarmer.com/forums/f95/cheap-diy-uc-10-bucket-8gal-gdk-pw-black-28012/


----------



## natto (Feb 21, 2011)

Hey jigfresh and everyone else here 

After thinking about my post jig, I'll post my question first so I can spare others from reading through the other stuff! I'm a complete beginner here, so forgive me if my question's stupid. But, following all your vertical grow journals I'm deeply confused! They look absolutely stunning (of course!) but doesn't scrog take advantage of the fact that plants want to find the 'sun' (i.e. grow upwards towards the light)? I saw your video of your skeleton (first grow I think it was) and it looked like awesome colas and little else. If the plant's trying to find the light I can see how it works bending it over to train more main shoots upwards, but if the light's coming from the side I can't follow (unless it's gravity encouraging the plant up, and you're training it off to alternate sides all the time as it grows, but your journal doesn't mention doing that?)

That skeleton was incredible, I'd love to know how you did it.

I just signed up today, and wouldn't have posted anything at all as a newbie, but jigfresh I've read every single post you've ever written on here today (led to the forum in the first place by your vids on Youtube). It's been absolutely compulsive reading, but not only that your interest and care for others, even the people who've never posted before, have been deeply encouraging and welcoming, and quite honestly an inspiration. I have much respect for your view of the world and everyone else living here on this incredibly precious planet of ours, all power to you fella. Deeply meant.

Like I say I've read everything, enjoyed all the pics (amazing!!!!) and what you've shared here. I'm a forum veteran for all sorts of other things, and don't doubt whatsoever that for every one like me who bothers to join and post just to tell you, you've touched and helped another ten or twenty (just see babyhughie's last post and look at his crop!)

You're a great writer too, I couldn't stop reading once I started following along with your journey. I think I read a while back (so much to take in the last few days!) that you were interested in writing professionally? If I've got that right, go for it - you've got what it takes for sure, to my mind.

Anyway, I've been researching heavily the last week or so. Smoked about a half oz of hash in the last couple of years, and I need to start smoking again. I won't really touch on what you wrote on another thread about alcohol, but drinking too much has been a problem for me throughout my life.

Right now I'd still like some chemical support, but am ready to kick the booze into touch, and return to the beautiful bud, which instead of destroying stuff (my body, my creativity, my relationships) nurtures it all! I have serious medical problems and no doubt if I was in the US where it applies I'd get mmj (is that the right acronym?) in five minutes flat from a sympathetic doctor. The problem is I can't really get it at all here in the UK right now.

I'm going on, sorry. You just already made me feel really welcome here because of a lot of your other posts to new members, and general attitude to people. You also posted that you felt it made some of your efforts worthwhile to hear how you've inspired others, so I wanted my first post here of (hopefully a long and symbiotic relationship with the forum!) to be on your thread.

All the best, and I'm thoroughly looking forward to (hopefully) hearing how everything goes


----------



## DST (Feb 22, 2011)

Jigs the man for sure!!! ^^^

But where is he....
"we seek him here, we seek him there, 
us RIU'ers seek him everywhere".....couldn't think of anything else, lol. Where you at bru?

Peace, DST


----------



## mr west (Feb 22, 2011)

DST said:


> Jigs the man for sure!!! ^^^
> 
> But where is he....
> "we seek him here, we seek him there,
> ...


u saying jig is the scarlet pimpinel?


----------



## DST (Feb 22, 2011)

haha, you know your pimpernels Mr West!!! at the moment he is kind of like the Scarlet Pimpernel...very seldom seen, but always doing good things.lol


mr west said:


> u saying jig is the scarlet pimpinel?


----------



## mr west (Feb 22, 2011)

I know PIMPS haha


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 22, 2011)

you guys are great. BrownBearClan... love the jesus in my closet comment. Makes me laugh everytime I see the light coming out. Lol.

BabyHughie, welcome glad I could contribute.

Natto, welcome to you. Honored to have you along. Thanks for the kind words.

Was really nice to see what everyone had said while I was away. I've been very very sick for a couple weeks... then when I get better BAM. My computer gets sick. I have a horrible virus that wont let me run any programs and I basically can't do anything. I do have a degree in Computer Science so I should be able to figure out how to fix the fucker, just not looking forward to wrestling with it anymore. I'm on my wifes computer right now watching the Cricket world cup. England has their hands full with the Netherlands. Can you imagine, haha.... Like anyone has any idea what I'm going on about. Netherlands beating England in cricket... It's sorta like USA winning a Football (soccer) world cup game against Brasil, Spain, or England. Anyways, if anyone wants any reports on any world cup games give me a holler... I've been watching all the games. ONly problem they start at 1am here and last about 6 hours.

I'll try and wrestle my wifeys computer away again tomorrow and update you guys on the grow and respond properlike to your posts. Glad to know you guys think i'm the scarlet pimpernell... for some reason we watched the movie in my high school.

Much love to my RIU friends. You guys mean a lot to me.

Oh and an update on Black ops (to those of you who play)... I've finally gotten good. Took getting to level 35 or so, but I've been consistantly getting positive kill/ death ratios. Got me a 20-4 and a 23-7... For those who don't know... that's fucking bad ass.

As for the closet... It's a FREAKING JUNGLE. No kidding things are just out of hand. Not sure what to do... not sure if there is anything to do... I'm just going with it and pulling a couple leaves here and there so things don't get too cramped. I haven't removed a single bud site, so should be lots of popcorn along with some fat buds. Had to do a sorta supercrop on a branch that was growing into the ceiling. Man it's just nuts. Pics, videos, and responses to questions and the like soon. Hopefully tomorrow. Sorry I been gone so long.

peace


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 22, 2011)

Hey everyone... I just answered someones PM about posting videos and full size shots... thought since I typed it all up I would share with everyone else... others might want to know as well:


For youtube videos right in the post you do this.... first you put a [ then youtube then ] put a code here then [ then / then youtube then ]

There should be no spaces inbetween anything. I'd just put how it should look, but it would put a video in. should look like [boobtube]xjcikelf[/boobtube]

The code is the end of the url for the video. So like here's a video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZcHOfbeZXbU

You use the part after the = .... so the ZcHOfbeZXbU deal. Make sense, I hope so. Feel free to clarify if it doesn't.

To put the pictures in there are a couple ways. You have to upload them to RIU first. SOme people put them in their albums, I just attach them to the post. THey are similar. If you do the album thing, upload them to an album... then find the pic you want to insert, click on it, so it's just the pic, or it's large, you know what I mean. Then right click on the pic and copy... then paste that into the actual post... it will be full size. Or the resize that RIU does, I think it's 800 x 600. What I do is just insert the pic by clicking the insert image icon... upload them and put them at the bottom of the post (for whatever reason RIU puts them randomly in the text). And post that post.... now on the little thumbnails in the post you just made, right click each pic and press 'Open in new tab'.... then when they are all open, edit the post and do the copy paste thing with the big pictures in the other tabs.

peace


----------



## DST (Feb 23, 2011)

Ah Sir Jigeth hath returned. Hope you are feeling better, had the same shizzle for the last 2 weeks as well. Had to big it up for the Oranje!!! Done quite well, but I think England were fairly tosh by all accounts. Here's a funny for you, everytime I read it I pee myself laughing, the wife sent me it. This is the 3rd time I have posted it, it's just too funny...Cricket explained, perhaps you could pass this onto some of your friends who are not sure of the rules J!!!


"You have two sides, one out in the field and one in.
Each man that's in the side that's in goes out, and when
he's out he comes in and the next man goes in until he's
out. When they are all out, the side that's out comes in
and the side that's been in goes out and tries to get
those coming in, out. Sometimes you get men still in
and not out. When a man goes out to go in, the men who
are out try to get him out, and when he is out he goes
in and the next man in goes out and goes in. There are two
men called umpires who stay all out the time and they
decide when the men who are in are out. When both sides
have been in and all the men have been given out, and
both sides have been out twice after all the men have
been in, including those who are not out, that is the
end of the game!"


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 23, 2011)

nice explanation. Hella funny. It's spot on, lol. Really clears things up if you aren't sure what's going on out there. Or in out there. Or should I say going on out in there. Hahahaha. Good stuff D. Props to the wife.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 23, 2011)

20-4 and 23-7 is damn good going jigga! seems your excelling at all you do lately man! shine on!


----------



## greenlanter (Feb 23, 2011)

video game : $69.00 , new cpu : $800.00 , living enviroment in ur closet : priceless... for that dank that no money could buy ... glad to hear you doing good , stay healthy...


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 23, 2011)

DST said:


> Ah Sir Jigeth hath returned. Hope you are feeling better, had the same shizzle for the last 2 weeks as well. Had to big it up for the Oranje!!! Done quite well, but I think England were fairly tosh by all accounts. Here's a funny for you, everytime I read it I pee myself laughing, the wife sent me it. This is the 3rd time I have posted it, it's just too funny...Cricket explained, perhaps you could pass this onto some of your friends who are not sure of the rules J!!!
> 
> 
> "You have two sides, one out in the field and one in.
> ...


 
That is very funny and I'm now more confused than before I read it, lol.


Congrats on the Black Ops stats! That's kicking ass bru!


----------



## natto (Feb 23, 2011)

Cheers jig, much appreciated, I'll be following along with great interest 

Apologies if my question is a real newbie one - I'm pretty sure it is, so just give me a brief answer if you don't mind and I'll go off and research what you say - but I'm fascinated in all of this and just trying to suck up all the information I can get. Also, sorry for such a long post.

You're from the US but love cricket?! That's pretty amazing - my best buds are from the States and Canada, and they've barely heard of it. My Texan bro just glazes over when we talk about it, but he does love football. I'm a big baseball fan after living in Japan for a long time, can't beat a long afternoon and night game, it's like chess sometimes (just like cricket).

DST, great stuff, that just about sums it up eh 

So, Black Ops on PS3 is OK? I've read a lot about how buggy and unplayable it can be, plus I've got MW 1&2 and WaW. Haven't played 2 too much but I was huge on CoD4 when it came out - awesome game and unbeatable maps, played it every night for hours for a year or so with my mates (back when I had more access to the good smoke). Can't beat going 20 for 1 or 2 on any of those games, what a rush! 

Peace all, very much looking forward to seeing 'the jungle'!


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 23, 2011)

I'll respond to you guys soon... been a long day. Among other things I refilled my water and gave the girls a fresh batch of nutes. They should be very happy tomorrow. The leaves in the pics I'm attaching look droopy, but that's just because it's their night time... they are more lively looking during the 'day'. Hope you guys like. It's getting insane.

Speaking of getting insane, do you all think it's ok to trim some budsites off at this point. I'm thinking there are some in the back and in the 'middle' of the plants that are going to be super popcorn... plus there are 2 little branches that are getting mighty bleached I figure it's better to pick them now than waste the energy to grow them out. Let me know what yall think. Raiderfan if you are out there let me know your input I know you messed with popcorn this round.

peace

View attachment 1458977View attachment 1458978View attachment 1458979View attachment 1458980View attachment 1458981View attachment 1458982View attachment 1458983View attachment 1458984View attachment 1458985View attachment 1458986View attachment 1458987View attachment 1458988


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 24, 2011)

ahhh sleeping beauties gettin damn full in that cupboard man!


----------



## DST (Feb 24, 2011)

I am sure trimming back with that much foliage is not going to be a bad thing Jig. Away with those popcorns I say!!


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 24, 2011)

Filling out in there quick like Jig. Id have to agree with DST them popcorns aint woth saving, off with there heads hahaha.


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 24, 2011)

It's definitely filling up quick. Huge difference from the last pics I looked at which is always cool to see.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 27, 2011)

First off, I've got to say, I'm so glad to be using a computer and on the internet right now. The power just came on about 5 minutes ago after being off for about 40 HOURS!!!!! Things I'm grateful for: 1.having gas utilities. We had a heater, a stove, and water heater that all worked the whole time. 2. Having an awesome wife who tag teamed my plants with me. I don't know if I told you guys, but I took the dams out of the top level, so they weren't in water. I woke up every hour both nights to take 2 gallons out of the rez and pour it in a funnel going into the tubes. Since I was pretty exhausted during the day, I slept and the wife would do it every 40-60 minutes. Plants look great. 3. I'm glad to have a strong back for all the shoveling I've had to do. We got 2-3 feet of snow in about 18 hours, which knocked out the power among other things. Just crazy, 30 foot tall trees were bent down so their tops were on the ground. Big ass branches broke off the 100 foot trees and some were hanging on the power lines. I got some lumberjacking in today, was pretty fun. 4. Very happy about my wood stove in the living room. Even though we had heat, we couldn't use the heater because the closet with the plants had to stay open so as not to get the humidity in there up to 70% with no airflow... and with the door open the heater would have gotten the plants up to about 90-95 f. Not good to cook plants with no water. So we relied only on wood to keep us warm which brings me to 5. Glad to have a great neighbor, who during the fall made me a deal. I help him split a bunch of wood, he gives me a bunch of the split wood... so we had plenty of wood to keep the fire going almost the whole time. 6. Happy that I didn't have to go anywhere the whole time, so I could stay with my wife, house, plants, and cats. 7. Grateful to have RIU to share this story with. I've missed you guys. WIsh you could be here with us... it's real pretty outside.

OK... all that being said, the plants are looking amazing. Freaking huge. Pretty much taking up the whole top half of the closet. I've never grown bushes like these are turning out to be. Between that and never having grown this strain (and knowing nothing about it) I have absolutely no idea what to expect for yield. Will be exciting to see. I pruned a bunch of undergrowth and sad looking fan leaves off them. Just for fun I weighed what I took off. About 2.5 oz of plant matter. Makes me laugh thinking about the 'mortgage buster' on the 600 thread. What was it 10 pounds of plant matter. Anyways things are going well. Only thing to complain about I guess is my clear tubing for the water pump to take the water up... it's totally green with algae. I'm not super worried about it, but I am going to do something about it soon. The rez water looks crystal clear and I"m sure the roots are shining white as always.



babyhughie said:


> soo about a year and a half ago i stumbled across your videos on youtube.. since then medical cannabis has been a life changer for me.. i am now a medical patient that suffers from back problems from a bad car accident years ago.. your innovative grows inspired me to grow my own while also helping people with my meds that are qualified... i am 26 years old and seriously you have changed my life i wonder what i would be doing if i didnt see your videos... Thank you Bro seriously... I cant wait to see your grow.. Check out what you have inspired me to do : http://www.thcfarmer.com/forums/f95/cheap-diy-uc-10-bucket-8gal-gdk-pw-black-28012/


BabyHughie... that is so cool that I could play a little part in the bettering of things for you. I'm so glad that you have found mmj to help with your pain. It's such a great medicine, just makes me sad everyone who needs it can't use it, but that's another subject. Really really appreciate you coming by to share. I haven't checked out your grow yet, but it's on my list of things to do today. Really stoked you found my videos too. That totally why I love youtube, get's things out to a broad audience.



natto said:


> After thinking about my post jig, I'll post my question first so I can spare others from reading through the other stuff! I'm a complete beginner here, so forgive me if my question's stupid. But, following all your vertical grow journals I'm deeply confused! They look absolutely stunning (of course!) but doesn't scrog take advantage of the fact that plants want to find the 'sun' (i.e. grow upwards towards the light)? I saw your video of your skeleton (first grow I think it was) and it looked like awesome colas and little else. If the plant's trying to find the light I can see how it works bending it over to train more main shoots upwards, but if the light's coming from the side I can't follow (unless it's gravity encouraging the plant up, and you're training it off to alternate sides all the time as it grows, but your journal doesn't mention doing that?)
> 
> That skeleton was incredible, I'd love to know how you did it.
> 
> ...


Welcome again natto. The reason for the scrog in the vertical grow is basically to hold the plants off the light. You are correct in that it doesn't really expose more budsites to the light like a flat scrog would, but that's not really why I use it. If there was no screen the plants would grow all over the light (kinda like they are doing in this grow). And that wouldn't be good because they would burn, bleach, and block light for more branches in the 'middle' of the plant. So that's the thinking.

Not sure which the skeleton grow was, but I have all my journals in my signature, you can check any of them out and ask any questions about the. But pretty much everything has been answered if you read enough. Be careful they are long.

Like I said earlier, it's sad not everyone can hook up mmj (correct acronym), but either way I'm a big fan of cutting down/ cutting out alcohol. I know for me it was nothing but trouble. Some people have no problems and that's great, but I know it was a hamper on my life in general... especially health. Not to mention my fucking DUI (drunk driving arrest) cost me something like $15,000 after all said and done. TOO fucking expensive.

About writing, I've been having a great time covering the local high school sports lately. It's cool too, to have people read what I wrote. I love sports and writing as well, and I feel so cool to be writing and covering games, even if they are only high school and even if I'm not getting paid, who cares. It's great. Thanks for the kind words. If you want to check out my sports writing just PM me I'll send you a link.

Glad to have you along bro.



greenlanter said:


> video game : $69.00 , new cpu : $800.00 , living enviroment in ur closet : priceless... for that dank that no money could buy ... glad to hear you doing good , stay healthy...


So glad you are still checking in greenlanter... best part about the game, my friend bought it for me.... only problem I had no idea what I was in for. I had never played a shooter game before December... Now I'm HOOKED. It's bad. When the power was out I was just thinking about the different maps and the weapons, lol. It's like crack that multiplayer shooter sheit.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> 20-4 and 23-7 is damn good going jigga! seems your excelling at all you do lately man! shine on!


Thanks Don. I'm all kinds of proud. I even saved the videos for everyone to see, lol.



natto said:


> You're from the US but love cricket?! That's pretty amazing - my best buds are from the States and Canada, and they've barely heard of it. My Texan bro just glazes over when we talk about it, but he does love football. I'm a big baseball fan after living in Japan for a long time, can't beat a long afternoon and night game, it's like chess sometimes (just like cricket).
> 
> So, Black Ops on PS3 is OK? I've read a lot about how buggy and unplayable it can be, plus I've got MW 1&2 and WaW. Haven't played 2 too much but I was huge on CoD4 when it came out - awesome game and unbeatable maps, played it every night for hours for a year or so with my mates (back when I had more access to the good smoke). Can't beat going 20 for 1 or 2 on any of those games, what a rush!


No worries about the long posts my friend. That's what this is all about, conversating about weed, life, and all kinds of other shit. Would get boring if everything was one line. I think others would post more if we weren't all subscibed to 20 threads or something. Takes a lot of damn time just to read them all much less post a lot on each.

I love love love cricket. I'm a sports fan in general, but when I came across cricket I fell deeply in love. My wife lived in London for a couple years and she loves it there. So when we got together I took my first trip across the pond. When we go to London we are lucky enough to have a friend who lets us stay at his flat. He is big on sports, well mostly cricket and football (the real football where you use your feet that is). So anyways, on our first visit there the ashes were going on and he explained what was going on. I was just loving it. Ever since then I've tried my best to follow things in the cricket world. I watch the ashes when they are going on. Sometimes I'll check out other countries play test cricket. My wife and I really got into the last world cup in 2007, and we watched the first season of the IPL religiously. We are digging this world cup alright. The big problem is the time difference between the west coast of the us and india. Watching lost of replays.

Black ops is the first shooter game I've ever played, so I have nothing to compare it to. I've read it's buggy too, but it's all good to me. I think a lot of people like the older Call of duty games. My RIU friend who plays PS3 stuff, I always notice they are playing modern warfare, not balck ops, so I guess the older ones are better. I've yet to go 20-1 or 2... that would be a real rush. I'm still not very good, but I'm smart. All the other people can aim so fucking fast, I'm not that great yet... but I know where to hang out and shoot people in the back, and such.



Dezracer said:


> That is very funny and I'm now more confused than before I read it, lol.
> 
> Congrats on the Black Ops stats! That's kicking ass bru!


One day we'll have to watch a match together Dez... I'll let you in on the beauties of cricket, lol. Thanks.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> ahhh sleeping beauties gettin damn full in that cupboard man!


It's even more full now... just out of control. I'm gonna have a ton of weed on my hands in a couple months.



DST said:


> I am sure trimming back with that much foliage is not going to be a bad thing Jig. Away with those popcorns I say!!





1badmasonman said:


> Filling out in there quick like Jig. Id have to agree with DST them popcorns aint woth saving, off with there heads hahaha.


Haha... off with their heads. Thanks for the input D and MM. I think I said earlier, I pulled a lot off.... all the little tiny stuff (or at least all I had the energy to pull). It's hard to get up underneath everything... it's at a bad height or something. I can't wait to see these buds get fat. They are looking real good for how far along they are. I am pretty happy with my set up. I think next time I'm just going to lower the top level a few inches, because the top level is hitting the ceiling, and the bottom level isn't quite up to the bottom of the top plants, if that makes sense. Anyways, I'm stoked at the progress.



Dezracer said:


> It's definitely filling up quick. Huge difference from the last pics I looked at which is always cool to see.


I can't wait to show you pics now. Even more out of control. Not sure when that will come, today tomorrow, Power has actually gone out a couple times while I was writing this, so we'll see how things go. It is cool to see the difference. Thanks bro.

peace guys.


----------



## MidwestMike (Feb 28, 2011)

Hey bud, you are the inspiration behind my grow design. But if the power goes out again get your tube and put it about a foot above the the top of your pipe system, then curve it down so it hangs in the pipe but not submerged, then suck it until the water gets above the hump in the tube and starts flowing down. This should give a steady flow of water, not as much as a pump but it would keep it fresh so you wouldn't have to water it every hour. Did this as a science project in the 5th grade.


----------



## natto (Mar 1, 2011)

Hey jig, thanks so much again for the warm welcome and your detailed replies...it's deeply appreciated from here in the UK.

That weather sounds awful and unbearable, but also an incredible experience in a way (hope you know what I mean!) and the beauty of it - I'd be almost as interested in seeing outdoor pics of that (nothing identifiable of course) as I am in your grows! 

Loving your philosophy - about it being about life and sharing, and not just on the level of grows (although they're why we've come together - just shows what a uniter mj is, imo, even if not all of us can get on a mmj loop as you guys can in the States - which is almost criminal to my mind.) 

Decent smoke (Indica for mmj reasons) would have helped me an awful lot when I had huge problems a few years ago. Instead the docs wouldn't help me properly with what they had to hand here in the UK, and I ended up getting into HUGE problems with alcohol. I'm lucky to be alive - not through DUI and stuff - there but for the grace etc... - but because I almost killed myself trying to relieve anxiety with stuff that only increased it into the most vicious circle imaginable - and a deadly poisonous substance to boot!!

No access to decent medicinal smoke right now, so I'm still drinking more than I'd like or is healthy, but I know the path I want to take instead, and you guys are pointing the way 

Well, I didn't mean to write much so will try to keep the rest of this short, ha! 

Thanks so much for the reply about your vertical method. It was the pics from your first grow 'skeleton' I saw, I'm pretty sure (it was the CJ) - it amazed me, and the crop was unbelievable. I understand, thanks to your explanation, why you did it like that - and what results! I'm determined to go organic, but your threads sure do tempt me to try hydro!!

It's put a huge smile on my face to hear that a fella from the US and his missus have fallen so in love with cricket  I don't watch much but can spend all day, every day, watching the Ashes - just about the pinnacle of a sports contest in my book, unmissable!! I haven't caught much of the WC so far, but now's the time to start watching! I'm a big believer that watching sports is one of the best ways to connect with other countries and cultures around the world, and to really understand them. Out in Japan seeing the Sumo was a revelation - and not just the actual bouts - meeting the wrestlers and seeing them train and how they lived, even bumping into them in the local 24/7 convenience store, because I worked around the corner from a training stable. And the Muay Thai (sp?) in Thailand - not the stuff put on for tourists, but the real stuff in the National Stadium, Bankok, with us the only foreigners there and the locals going crazy with the betting against the cage holding them back, as the band played more and more furiously as the action in the ring hotted up...awe-inspiring. We were lucky enough to see that transvestite champion kickboxer (most people won't know what I mean but I think there's a movie about him/her). And the baseball in Japan...wow.

I'm a bit of a PS3 fiend, have been for years, went into writing reviews for a bit but got disillusioned with it...my writing dreams lie elsewhere so will be interested to follow that part of your story my friend  Black Ops sounds pretty bad right now, but there's a patch out next week I hear. Wait until you go 20-1,2, or even 3, it's sweeeet!! That was mainly in CoD4 for me, because those kills came from skill and knowing the maps, but in later games you can rack up 10 or 15 kills from killstreaks, and not 1 vs 1 skill, which seems a bit lame to me...that's why I think they somewhat killed the later games...

OK, OK, I'm starting to derail this thread completely (no chance, know I'm joking!) by talking about everything and anything else except growing! Just ignore me, and know that I cannot wait to see the latest pics, and will follow the grow progress with huge interest 

Peace to all


----------



## DST (Mar 2, 2011)

natto said:


> And the Muay Thai (sp?) in Thailand - not the stuff put on for tourists, but the real stuff in the National Stadium, Bankok, with us the only foreigners there and the locals going crazy with the betting against the cage holding them back, as the band played more and more furiously as the action in the ring hotted up...awe-inspiring. We were lucky enough to see that transvestite champion kickboxer (most people won't know what I mean but I think there's a movie about him/her). And the baseball in Japan...wow.


The Beautiful Boxer is an awesome film and story. My wife and I love Mauy Thai, I had the pleasure of being trained how to fight Muay Thai style by her, lol. She rocks!


----------



## kevin (Mar 2, 2011)

hey jig, i really don't think taking away smaller popcorn sites will add any weight to the already bigger bud sites. i'd like to hear an awnser from a more knowledgeable person. i know 1/4 of my last harvest was popcorn and i'm glad it was there. other than that how has life been treating you and the mrs.? my 3 year old grand daughter had her first soccer practice yesterday, i haven't laughed that hard in a long time watching the coach trying to direct a herd of kids to kick a ball into the net. 



jigfresh said:


> I'll respond to you guys soon... been a long day. Among other things I refilled my water and gave the girls a fresh batch of nutes. They should be very happy tomorrow. The leaves in the pics I'm attaching look droopy, but that's just because it's their night time... they are more lively looking during the 'day'. Hope you guys like. It's getting insane.
> 
> Speaking of getting insane, do you all think it's ok to trim some budsites off at this point. I'm thinking there are some in the back and in the 'middle' of the plants that are going to be super popcorn... plus there are 2 little branches that are getting mighty bleached I figure it's better to pick them now than waste the energy to grow them out. Let me know what yall think. Raiderfan if you are out there let me know your input I know you messed with popcorn this round.
> 
> ...


----------



## DST (Mar 2, 2011)

Although I answered before, (perhaps I am not knowledgeable enough, lol)I'll give it another stab. Applying the principles of early pruning on any type of plant species to encourage growth, and in particular air floor around the base of the plants and in general, I would consider a good thing. Taking a non vertical scrog, the consensus is that lower branches are erroneous so are also removed, this I believe is due to the natural flow of energy in a plant to it's highest point. After growing vertically for a while now I would also say that the plant still focuses it's main energy into it's uppermost buds, we may be able to trick nature, but the plant still applies the same principle I think in trying to catch wind currents with pollen in them (i.e making the top of the plant bigger). My plants unfortunately still have the odd popcorn sized bud on lower branches if I haven't removed them, even though they get reasonable light exposure vertically. So I would still stick with my original prognosis of removing them.

Anyhoo, happy to hear anyone who has any other ideas.

Peace, DST


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 4, 2011)

MidwestMike said:


> Hey bud, you are the inspiration behind my grow design. But if the power goes out again get your tube and put it about a foot above the the top of your pipe system, then curve it down so it hangs in the pipe but not submerged, then suck it until the water gets above the hump in the tube and starts flowing down. This should give a steady flow of water, not as much as a pump but it would keep it fresh so you wouldn't have to water it every hour. Did this as a science project in the 5th grade.


Was thinking about that but wasn't sure it would work. Hopefully there will not be a next time to try this. But I do appreciate the info. Plus it's always fun to get a mouth full of nutrients, lol. Thanks for checking in and being a part of the thread. Glad I could hand off a bit of inspiration.



natto said:


> That weather sounds awful and unbearable, but also an incredible experience in a way (hope you know what I mean!) and the beauty of it - I'd be almost as interested in seeing outdoor pics of that (nothing identifiable of course) as I am in your grows!
> 
> Thanks so much for the reply about your vertical method. It was the pics from your first grow 'skeleton' I saw, I'm pretty sure (it was the CJ) - it amazed me, and the crop was unbelievable.
> 
> ...


I'll get a couple pics of the snow up. And my CJ grow was my second big grow. First was the Hindu Skunk + White Widow flat scrog. I did a purple kush grow as well... but that was started on a bookshelf and I finished in the HS + WW setup. I only got 2.5 oz. Kinda a tack on grow to the first. Anyways, I've had 3 big grows so far, plus the PK. On my 4th biggie now. I've harvested just under 2.5 pounds so far.

Foreign sports are so interesting to me. Always love it when I'm in England and get to watch some of the stuff you guys watch. I remember watching something like basketball, except you couldn't move with the ball... and if I remember correctly there was no backboard, or something. I think girls were playing. Not even sure it was English, maybe european? Also caught some boat racing stuff where they go through carved out 'paths'... was pretty wild. I love Sumo as well. Don't get to see much here in the states, but when I get the opportunity I love watching. I like the tradition of it, and how they only wrestle once a day. And the 'referees' look so wild. Haven't seen much Muy Thai, but it is on my list of things to check out now after your guys' recommendation. 

About the world cup, some of the games have been epic. All the amazing games have involved England, who I support. Netherlands almost beat Eng. Eng v India was a draw at 338 runs. Just amazing that they could play 50 overs each and end up in a draw. Was a stellar match. Then CAN YOU BELIEVE IT.... Ireland beat England. Wow that was a match to see. Sucks England lost, but what a great innings by Ireland. Kevin O Brian scored the fastest 100 in World cup history... I think it was in 50 balls!!! And it was the highest succesful chase in WC history as well at 327. Just unbelievable.

I love my ps3. We bought it a couple months after it came out. My wife is on the PS3 right now. She loves to play Oblivion. I like it too. My favorite is Gran Turismo, waited for 5 to come out forever. And of course my new addiction is Black ops. Patch came out, but doesn't seem to have helped... still sketchy, but it's like going to the dope mans house, no matter how sketchy it is, you just gotta do it to get your fix, hahaha.



DST said:


> The Beautiful Boxer is an awesome film and story. My wife and I love Mauy Thai, I had the pleasure of being trained how to fight Muay Thai style by her, lol. She rocks!


I'll have to check that out. Thanks for the tip.



kevin said:


> hey jig, i really don't think taking away smaller popcorn sites will add any weight to the already bigger bud sites. i'd like to hear an awnser from a more knowledgeable person. i know 1/4 of my last harvest was popcorn and i'm glad it was there. other than that how has life been treating you and the mrs.? my 3 year old grand daughter had her first soccer practice yesterday, i haven't laughed that hard in a long time watching the coach trying to direct a herd of kids to kick a ball into the net.


I definitely believe that trimming popcorn buds adds to the bigger buds. Like DST was saying, it's about sending the energy to the big ones. The best 'proof' I've seen is from #1Raiderfan420 (i think that's his name, he posts in my threads)... he has run the same setup and same strain over and over again, so his numbers are consistant. Not only consistant but amazing his buds are. Anyways, he had trimmed all the stuff below his screen (he does a scrog) on all his grows until this last one. He trimmed most, but left some smaller budsites to see if it increased the yeild. It came out that he got the same weight, only there was wayyyyyyy more trimming to do, and the bigger top buds weren't as massive as usual. So I think the weight evens out leaving the smaller stuff or not... only thing is you can have many small buds plus the big ones... or only big ones (and have them a bit bigger). I prefer trimming.

My question was really if it was too late, not whether to trim or not. It's funny because purists think it's sacrelidge to pull anything off a plant, but I follow the new school. Trimming and pulling stuff I don't like is just part of the growing process for me.



DST said:


> Although I answered before, (perhaps I am not knowledgeable enough, lol)


Funny D. I'm not sure if I trust your skills... 

Pics to be posted soon... I'll go take a few for you guys. The trich army has begun it's march into the closet. Stuff is smelling SOOO beautiful in there. And my fingers are getting sticky when touching the plants.

Gonna write another post now, just to break stuff up.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 4, 2011)

So. Bad news. We lost our baby. Got a call from the wife on Tuesday while I was out saying our little one came out much too early. Spent all yesterday in the Hospital (10am - 7pm) so she could have a procedure done to make sure everything was settled in her tummy. Shit sucks sometimes. Trying to look at the bright side of things, we can travel to England + Netherlands now. My wife can drink caffeine again. And I'm not the only one cleaning up the cat poo (pregnant ladies shouldn't get close to cat poo, something called Toxoplasmosis that can affect the babies development). So that's the bright side. THe other side is that it's probably going to cost something like $1000 for the procedure... and that's after insurance helps. We won't be having a baby in 2011... hopefully 2012. My wife's really angry at everything, and I'm just desolate (is that the right word? lol, how would you guys know). Things just kinda seem like 'what's the point'. Oh well. I'm happy to have a grow going on to keep my mind on something productive. It makes me happy to have something I'm nurturing and raising.

Appreciate the good vibes you guys have been sending. Keep them coming.

peace

EDIT: just wanted to add... I'm not trying to kill my thread here, so please feel free to comment on anything, it doesn't have to be all about bad stuff. I won't think you are insensitive because you think I'm full of shit with the popcorn buds thing, or think cricket sucks, haha.


----------



## DST (Mar 4, 2011)

Dam J, I am really really sorry to hear that bru, and you know that, but I need to say it anyway. 

Toxoplasmosis is what kills the lad in Trainspotting! Nasty stuff, lets leave it at that.

Anyway, look forward to you visiting the Netherlands and seeing the grow update. 

Peace my bru,

DST


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 4, 2011)

DST said:


> Dam J, I am really really sorry to hear that bru, and you know that, but I need to say it anyway.
> 
> Toxoplasmosis is what kills the lad in Trainspotting! Nasty stuff, lets leave it at that.
> 
> Anyway, look forward to you visiting the Netherlands and seeing the grow update.


Thank you my friend. Not sure about trainspotting. All I really remember from that movie was when that guy shat the bed in that girls house and he tries to wash it, and the shit flies everywhere. Ahhh the joys of hard drugs.

I'm looking forward to the trip as well. I took a couple pics of the grow... gonna have to take more with the lights off, can't really see much detail with all that fucking light.

Also included a couple shots of the snow my wife took for all interested. The trees hanging down into the street are around 30-35 feet tall and they stand straight up normally.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 4, 2011)

Here's some shots I took with the wifes camera when the lights were off. Still not doing the plants justice, but oh well.



Shots of the plants started from seed. I killed 3 and 2 others were on their way, so I pulled them. There are 7 plants here. They are 3- Dogs, 2- Trinity Rainbow Purple, 1- NY-47, and 1- OG Kush. 


Dog (OG x Headband) and OG Kush tops


Big Dog


Big TRP


----------



## DST (Mar 4, 2011)

I like the pic with the Cat and you in it! cool shot, and also the one after that with the blue sky!


Crazy, you live in California!!! Have a nice weekend lad.

D


----------



## PANGcake (Mar 5, 2011)

Looking swell there Jiggy! You and D are real "jungle" people ^^

Nice snow pics...I've had it w snow for this winter though...first day w real sun here, vegging plants are in the window 

//peace


----------



## kevin (Mar 6, 2011)

i will be doing some better trimming next time and maybe i'll get a little better top bud and not so much popcorn.



DST said:


> Although I answered before, (perhaps I am not knowledgeable enough, lol)I'll give it another stab. Applying the principles of early pruning on any type of plant species to encourage growth, and in particular air floor around the base of the plants and in general, I would consider a good thing. Taking a non vertical scrog, the consensus is that lower branches are erroneous so are also removed, this I believe is due to the natural flow of energy in a plant to it's highest point. After growing vertically for a while now I would also say that the plant still focuses it's main energy into it's uppermost buds, we may be able to trick nature, but the plant still applies the same principle I think in trying to catch wind currents with pollen in them (i.e making the top of the plant bigger). My plants unfortunately still have the odd popcorn sized bud on lower branches if I haven't removed them, even though they get reasonable light exposure vertically. So I would still stick with my original prognosis of removing them.
> 
> Anyhoo, happy to hear anyone who has any other ideas.
> 
> Peace, DST


----------



## Psychild (Mar 6, 2011)

+rep and +sub. This setup is beautiful....I wish I could do something similar.


----------



## DST (Mar 7, 2011)

Happy Belated Birthday J!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 7, 2011)

sorry to hear of the loss jig, all the best to you n your good lady. they say things happen for a reason, last person said that to me i kicked in the balls. that happened for a reason i said.... if this is gods plan he's a sadistic twat imo

garden looks great, theres a lot to be said for this vert lark. all i see is you and D with a crazy number of girls in a tiny space and pulling weight out. 

stay up jig!


----------



## greenlanter (Mar 7, 2011)

View attachment 1479975 all that snow , the waters just beggan to worm up here , still low 60s doh... stay strong jig , iam not a man of faith but i pray every day for my love ones, today my prayers are for you...


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 9, 2011)

DST said:


> Crazy, you live in California!!! Have a nice weekend lad.


Sunny Southern California, haha. It's so wild that 15 minutes drive you are in the desert. Close to Josua tree and not all too far to Death Valley. And only about 1.5 hours from the beach too.



PANGcake said:


> Looking swell there Jiggy! You and D are real "jungle" people ^^
> 
> Nice snow pics...I've had it w snow for this winter though...first day w real sun here, vegging plants are in the window


Thanks PC. Sometimes I wish I was a tiny monkey so I could go and swing around in my little jungle. Hope the sun stays out for you up there.



kevin said:


> i will be doing some better trimming next time and maybe i'll get a little better top bud and not so much popcorn.


I would definitely recommend it. Glad I could turn you on to a new idea.



Psychild said:


> +rep and +sub. This setup is beautiful....I wish I could do something similar.


Thank you Psychild. Welcome to the ride. Hope you like the new pics and video.

So I finally spent a bit of time to take some proper pics. I turned off the 1k and brought out a flouro tube along with a normal incandescent to light things. Used my wifes 8 MP Casio camera. $90 camera takes really good pics. The plants are looking great. There are a few very big fan leaves that are getting some heat stress mixed with wind burn. I've been leaving them be for 3 reasons. 1. I figure they take the brunt of the heat, so as to protect the leaves behind. 2. They are taking the wind head on, again protecting the leaves behind. 3. I think always best to leave big fan leaves as they go with big branches which yield big buds. Do you guys reckon I pull them to expose the other leaves to light and airflow? Or maybe because they aren't helpful in a state like they are? Let me know what's you guys thinks.

Also, sorta bad news but I think I have a plan to tackle it. My first plant in the system. (the Top left one) I'm not sure if it's because it has first crack at the water, or because the water is most oxygenated at the beginning or what.... BUT the damn thing has grown too many roots and damed up the tube. There is water dripping out the hole it is in. For the moment I have a cup catching it (you can see it in one of the pics). What I'm planning is to rig a cup to hang from the tube catch the water and I was going to put a tube from the cup to the rez, so the water can just drain back home. There is absolutely no way of getting at the roots at this time. No freaking way, so I think that will be ok with the cup. Hope others don't follow suite and clog things more. Grrrrr. I waited too long to put them into 12/12. Oh well.

On to the pics....






Bottom Row






Couple shots from above:











Some of the bigger buds:
















These two are on the bottom row. Looking nice:






Frosty!!!:











This is a shot of the smallest little plant I almost didn't think would make it... looking good now. (you can see the cup on the left):






Reaching for the stars:











Upskirt:


----------



## DST (Mar 10, 2011)

Hey Jig, was just thinking after I saw your post on the 6hun. I know you said there was no way to get at the roots, but how about doing something like this...where the roots are clogging up, get a thin bit of tubing (perhaps even a few straws or something). Try and get them jammed into the root system so that the top of the straw is letting water in, and then the other side of the straw lets water flow past onto the next set of roots (kind of like a mini drainage system inside your drainage system? Hope you understand what I mean. Not sure if that would be possible, but better tha hacking away at roots....peace, DST


----------



## Dezracer (Mar 11, 2011)

I'm really sorrry to hear of your loss Jig. I just now am reading it because I've been a bit busy lately and haven't had time to go through all of my subbed threads. Had the wife's B'day last Friday and we did a whole weekend out of it which was pretty fun, been trimming, transplanting and taking clones. Things are slowing back down now though and I'm trying to play catch up on here.
I used to have a cat that was colored almost identical to yours but was smaller I think. She looked like a Russian Blue but didn't have the right eye color. She was a sweet kitty that I miss.

Lastly, it's beautiful at your place right now! I'd say I'm jealous but I can't stand the cold at all and try to suck it up when I go snowboarding (haven't been in a while, lol).


----------



## Psychild (Mar 12, 2011)

Everything's looking great....sounds to me like you might just have the best solution for your problem, a tube sounds like a great idea to me!


----------



## brownbearclan (Mar 12, 2011)

Awesome man they look like they've really bulked up after surviving the great power outage of 2011! =)


----------



## kevin (Mar 18, 2011)

any updates jig? hope all is well.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 4, 2011)

DST said:


> Hey Jig, was just thinking after I saw your post on the 6hun. I know you said there was no way to get at the roots, but how about doing something like this...where the roots are clogging up, get a thin bit of tubing (perhaps even a few straws or something). Try and get them jammed into the root system so that the top of the straw is letting water in, and then the other side of the straw lets water flow past onto the next set of roots (kind of like a mini drainage system inside your drainage system? Hope you understand what I mean. Not sure if that would be possible, but better tha hacking away at roots....peace, DST


Good Idea D... I may install something like that for next grow so something like this doesn't happen. There's no way of doing what you are talking about... things are just too fixed into place. Thanks for the idea though.



Dezracer said:


> I'm really sorrry to hear of your loss Jig. I just now am reading it because I've been a bit busy lately and haven't had time to go through all of my subbed threads. Had the wife's B'day last Friday and we did a whole weekend out of it which was pretty fun, been trimming, transplanting and taking clones. Things are slowing back down now though and I'm trying to play catch up on here.
> I used to have a cat that was colored almost identical to yours but was smaller I think. She looked like a Russian Blue but didn't have the right eye color. She was a sweet kitty that I miss.
> 
> Lastly, it's beautiful at your place right now! I'd say I'm jealous but I can't stand the cold at all and try to suck it up when I go snowboarding (haven't been in a while, lol).


My place now is even better... no snow, 75 degrees, blue skies. Well yesterday at least. Today was cold and foggy. Grrr. Happy late birthday to your wife... My bday is March 6... guess that's pretty close to hers. Thanks for the condolences. On the baby front, there is good news somewhere. A fellow RIU'r some of us know had his little one last week. I'm very thrilled and can't wait to hold the little thing.



Psychild said:


> Everything's looking great....sounds to me like you might just have the best solution for your problem, a tube sounds like a great idea to me!


Thanks for stopping by buddy. 



brownbearclan said:


> Awesome man they look like they've really bulked up after surviving the great power outage of 2011! =)


If you thought that was bulked up... check them out now!!! And let's hope that was all the outages for the year... please.



kevin said:


> any updates jig? hope all is well.


Here you go kevin. Hope you got things going well there too.

SO.... Here's what's going on. I went on a cruise to Mexico this past week. It was my wife's first cruise and my second (first one was 20 years ago). Anyways we had a great time. I was all confused because it was right in the middle of the final weeks of my grow. I am not sure how long these plants are going to take, so it was hard to know when to administer the gravity (nutrient supplement, not the physical force). I like to do it 3 weeks before harvest and run for about a week. Well I've decided 9 weeks will be my target harvest this go round (might be sooner or later depending on trichs)... but that is what I'm planning on. My trip went from a day before 7 weeks to the middle of 8 weeks. I decided to put in gravity before the trip, when I decided this I only had 3 days (maybe 4) to run the gravity before I started having to fill the rez with water.. and lots of it.

I filled the tank with 28 gallons of water before I left. No nutrients. They are on a flush now. And I'm glad I started flushing when I did. They have been flushing for a week now and no signs of deficiencies. Everything's as green as ever. They should be starting to yellow soon, shouldn't they? Anyways, I was in an utter panic the day we left. I woke up with extra time to get ready, I was all proud of myself. Ready before the wife and everything. Then I peeked in at my plants for one last time... and what do I see, but a MASSIVE LEAK. The place that was dripping before was now streaming out like a faucet. It wasn't too crazy, maybe 1 gallon an hour... BUT when you are leaving them completely alone for almost 100 hours 1 gallon an hour is quite alarming. I quickly jumped into action and did the best fix I could in the least amount of time possible. I cut a plastic cup in quarters and used one part. I sorta hung it from the tube with tape and let it catch the water stream and run it into the previously installed plastic cup.

The whole trip I kept my fingers crossed. Luckily I came home to happy plants and plump buds. The fix worked just as hoped. The stream is probably 4 gallons an hour, but it's going right back to the rez. Oh yeah... and the other thing was the cut I was using for whatever reason was not dumping the water fast enough for the new faster flow... so I had to make a new one. I got water all over when I changed them. Oh well. I ended up cutting the mini cola below that because it was just soaked and I didn't want it to mold on my and have the mold blow onto other plants, etc, etc. All is well now... haven't even needed to mind it since I've been home.

The trichs are probably 80% cloudy and 20 clear.

Here's some pictures. Oh yeah... The plants are almost 8 weeks through 12/12. I figure about another week or so.

Top Row






Bottom Row





















This is a plant on the bottom level!






2 pics looking up











The cup action


----------



## DST (Apr 4, 2011)

Jig MacGyver!!! Cool darts J, liking your temp fixes as well. Hope you enjoyed the trip.

Peace, DST


----------



## gumball (Apr 4, 2011)

That is awesome Jig, you made out well to have no issues for your trip. I am sure it was tough thinking about it though. The plants look great too, very thick and dense budes!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 5, 2011)

damn jig man your making that cupboard work! not that i doubted ya haha cascading the leak is a clever idea man. nice.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Apr 5, 2011)

Lookin good jig! Sounds like you had a good time on your vaca, good to hear. As for the plants yellowing, I flushed for 14 days with straight water last round and they were still green at harvest. i think it is a sign of healthy plants when they don't show any deficiencies during the flush.


----------



## brownbearclan (Apr 6, 2011)

Wow what luck this round eh? First the great power outage, now the great flood!? All you need now is a fire and you've conquered the complete trifecta this round lol. Lookin' good, you never fail to deliver! =)

P.S. Nice avatar...very nice indeed.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 10, 2011)

Happy Sunday! I've started my harvest. Here's what things are looking like. Different kind of bud structure than I've ever grown before. Hope you all like. Oh and this is all Sour Kush (Sour D X Sage X Larry OG)


----------



## gumball (Apr 10, 2011)

Looks very juicy jigfresh! That's a lot of big bud


----------



## MidwestMike (Apr 10, 2011)

The grow and results are looking great! I'm trying to decide whether to Scrog my plants or let them go naturally, any suggestions?


----------



## DST (Apr 11, 2011)

Just popping in to say,HELL YEA bru!! You back on the smoke again?


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 13, 2011)

MidwestMike said:


> The grow and results are looking great! I'm trying to decide whether to Scrog my plants or let them go naturally, any suggestions?


I would do something to train your plants for a more even canopy. Either scrog or LST or supercropping. Training vs. natural I think training always wins.



gumball said:


> Looks very juicy jigfresh! That's a lot of big bud


Thanks gumball. There are some pretty big nugs amongst them all. And I haven't trimmed some of the biggest. There's also some super tiny buds that suck big time.



DST said:


> Just popping in to say,HELL YEA bru!! You back on the smoke again?


Yes my friend. Had a fun time in Mexico, lol. Was something else.

Maybe 40% through cutting the leaves off my buds.


----------



## DST (Apr 14, 2011)

I have been to Acapulco before (although never to the USA) I actually have video footage (8mm cine that I converted to DVD) of some of the mad cliff divers. I was just a little lad at the time and we were travelling back from living in Borneo so it was decided instead of flying, we would take a ship. It took like 6 weeks, but we did get to travel around the world. 

Well I guess you will be looking forward to sample some of your goodies then. Jig back off the weed wagon!! Good darts. lol.

Peace, DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 14, 2011)

well it was going to be near impossible to saty off with that lot in the cupboard eh! good work jigga!


----------



## mr west (Apr 14, 2011)




----------



## WWShadow (Apr 16, 2011)

wow, I missed the whole grow... I'll be watching for the next one Jig!


----------



## brownbearclan (Apr 25, 2011)

Awesome as always man, that is a really trippy bud structure, talk about trees! Very nice, can't wait for the smoke report. =)


----------



## Greather420 (May 14, 2011)

Superb set up Jig! Looks like you put some major work in. Great job!


----------



## Psychild (May 15, 2011)

Waddup Jig? we never got a smoke report!


----------



## jigfresh (May 17, 2011)

Scissor Hash


----------



## jigfresh (May 17, 2011)

On another thread here on RIU I won a picture competition for my pic "sea of green"... I won this pipe. (made by FDD)


----------



## jigfresh (May 17, 2011)

Here's me rolling a joint.


----------



## brownbearclan (May 17, 2011)

Haha awesome pics Jigfresh that stuff looks dankity dank! How does she taste? ::smacks lips:: 

That trim is gonna make some killer hash too, what method do you use? I've done ISO twice now with increasingly better results but I'd like to do the ice and bag method so I can use the waste to make oil/butter with. Peace!


----------



## snowgrow19 (May 17, 2011)

Yo Jig, how'd it weigh out?


----------



## natto (May 25, 2011)

Hey Jig and everyone else - been a long time!

Beautiful looking crop there, it's incredibly rewarding just seeing those pictures after only having read the thread!! Looking forward as well to hearing how she tastes 

Like I say, it's been a few months since I checked in here. Jig I was so sorry to read your sad news from a few months ago, I really feel for you guys.

Cheers for posting the snow pics a while back though mate - it looked beautiful out there! Absolutely amazing you live so close to desert and get weather like that!

How's the gaming going Jig, still on Black Ops (when PSN's actually working...)? I made the fatal mistake of picking up Dragon Age: Origins on the cheap a few months ago, explains why I haven't been on the net much! Not a bad little game, but _way _too addictive and time-consuming. I must have spent 100+ hours playing it and haven't finished yet. I'm going to avoid RPGs in future I think, there's not much time left for real life!!

Another reason I haven't popped on here is that we found we need all our electrics redoing, and till it's sorted I can't even think about starting my first grow...so this forum is torture  LOL. At least, I try to joke about it, but I really am so keen to get started. But my friend's soon going to hook me up with something nice to tide me over and cheer me up, so now I can come back here without having to fight the strong urge to move straight to Cali from the UK!! (I was thinking about an outdoor grow in the meantime but the soil's no good around here, it'd need a huge amount of prep and tending to).

We were talking about sports a while back. That game the ladies play like basketball is netball Jig. A bizarre game. You have your set positions and can only move within certain areas of the court depending on what you're playing as. Once you catch the ball I think you can't move your feet (or one foot) and can only pass or shoot. Basically it's not a great deal of fun either to play or watch...no idea about the boating down man-made channels though - sounds intriguing!!



DST said:


> The Beautiful Boxer is an awesome film and story. My wife and I love Mauy Thai, I had the pleasure of being trained how to fight Muay Thai style by her, lol. She rocks!


Thanks for the reminder DST. I think I saw that fighter in Bangkok in 2000 (it was either him - now a 'her' of course! - or another fighter copying his full ladies' make-up) so I've been long meaning to watch it, and now you've jogged my memory what it's called, cheers!


----------



## jigfresh (May 25, 2011)

brownbearclan said:


> Haha awesome pics Jigfresh that stuff looks dankity dank! How does she taste? ::smacks lips::
> 
> That trim is gonna make some killer hash too, what method do you use? I've done ISO twice now with increasingly better results but I'd like to do the ice and bag method so I can use the waste to make oil/butter with. Peace!


Hey brownbearclan... thanks for sticking around through the whole thread. The herb tastes great. It's has a citrus-y sweet mixed with diesel, but the diesel smell/ taste is sweet too. It's very pleasant, like an air freshener or something. It's funny because it doesn't smell that much until you break it up then it stinks. But it's so smooth, not a sharp taste at all. You can taste it much more on exhale. I just love it.

The high is strait sativa, very head lifting. Not too racy, but energetic. Although I can smoke it before bed too. It's not going to keep me up. I just love the stuff.

About what I do with the trim... in the past I have made butter once with some trim, then bubble hash with the rest (using the gumby method). I've used bubble bags once. This time I made one batch of brownies, and the rest I'm making butane honey oil. I have to say I really like smoking it, and I've only smoked it on bud... I guess it's nothing compared to smoking oil from a dedicated oil rig. I'm going to try that soon.

Here's some pics of when I made it. It turned to a dark see through amber color, really pretty... I'll post some pics of that in a bit.




snowgrow19 said:


> Yo Jig, how'd it weigh out?


I smoked quite a bit before weighing, so I don't know to the gram... but my estimates say somewhere between 17.5-18 oz. I'm very happy. If I got 500grams that would be 0.5 g/w and that would be my best ratio yet. I seriously can't imagine getting 1 g/w. I mean that would be almost 36 oz coming out of the closet. One day maybe?

One thing is for sure. If I ever got something like that much I'd be hiring trimmers.



natto said:


> How's the gaming going Jig, still on Black Ops (when PSN's actually working...)? I made the fatal mistake of picking up Dragon Age: Origins on the cheap a few months ago, explains why I haven't been on the net much! Not a bad little game, but _way _too addictive and time-consuming. I must have spent 100+ hours playing it and haven't finished yet. I'm going to avoid RPGs in future I think, there's not much time left for real life!!
> 
> so now I can come back here without having to fight the strong urge to move straight to Cali from the UK!!
> 
> We were talking about sports a while back. That game the ladies play like basketball is netball Jig. A bizarre game. You have your set positions and can only move within certain areas of the court depending on what you're playing as. Once you catch the ball I think you can't move your feet (or one foot) and can only pass or shoot. Basically it's not a great deal of fun either to play or watch...no idea about the boating down man-made channels though - sounds intriguing!!


Ok, so the gaming has all changed. I got a big TV and it affected my gaming in many ways. My old one was 25", this one is 42". I thought things in black ops would pick up as I can see things better... but in fact things have fallen way off because of all the new space my eyes have to cover. I seriously can't handle all that space to look at. But, Gran Turismo 5 is a different story. I had gt5 just sitting around because I didn't enjoy it much on the small tv. I didn't realize that's what it was, but once I raced on the big one it was on. I've been hooked on that for the past 6 weeks. Works out too because the damn PSN was down for like a month strait. They got hacked and everyones credit card info, passwords, everything they had got leaked. Then when they made a little app for people to change their passwords and use the network, that got hacked, so they know peoples first two choices in passwords. It's a fucking mess.

Oh, and there was rumors the new software update was causing system crashes/ zapped unit. IE new playstation. Xbox has NEVER looked better (i can't even believe I'm saying that, lol).

I have also in the past couple months played a little Dragon Age myself. It is quite fun. I am a big RPG fan, so I love playing it when it can. My character is a wood elf I think, haha. (how nerdy are we)

Funny you wish you could come out to cali... I would move to the UK today if I could work it out. Maybe we can trade identities, lol.

Thanks for the netball info. I remember it being no fun to watch, but I was captivated trying to figure out what the hell they were doing. About the boats I got curious and looked it up... guess it's called Sprint Boat Racing. This is from a website:

&#8220;Thunder Swamp&#8221; is the one of only two United States Sprint Boat Racing Association courses in the State of Washington. Located on private property north of Pangborn Memorial Airport, the labyrinth of channels (3-feet deep x 15-feet wide) is approximately two football fields long (180m) by a football field and a half wide (135m).

Sprint Boats themselves are 13.5-feet (4.1m) long and powered by small-block engines cranking upwards of 800 horsepower. They can reach speeds of up to 80-miles per hour in the straight stretches and pull up to 5-G&#8217;s on turns. In each boat is a driver and navigator. They&#8217;re strapped into their seats in a 5-point harness and each boat has a roll cage because it&#8217;s not uncommon for the boats to fly out of the channels and roll on the islands or outside the course.

Action starts at 40 seconds in. Fucking awesome if you ask me.
[youtube]AL58hUAGQu8[/youtube]


----------



## whodatnation (May 25, 2011)

man what wrong with me? I must have been subbed to your older thread, how forgetful we can get sometimes lol I need a strain that helps with memory!

Subbed now jig man!

edit: youll get used to that big screen and be loving fps agin soon!


----------



## Psychild (May 27, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Xbox has NEVER looked better (i can't even believe I'm saying that, lol).


Man I know the feeling....when the PS2 was out and the new gens were on their way, I was thinking the same thing. Free -vs- Paid....Paid wins every day in this damn country ><

Once you give the xbox a shot, you'll love it! 



Edit: Even though Halo 3 was a ridiculous game, there's nothing like Socom and Socom II


----------



## whodatnation (May 27, 2011)

That boat racing is insane! he was taking those turns sooo fkn hard... I bet a normal person would be scared shitless lol much more intense in one of those seats.


----------



## mr west (May 28, 2011)

Im so glad i bought a new ps3 rather than swap to an xbox.


----------



## jigfresh (May 28, 2011)

Ha... one more thing about that. I got a new ps3 too, becuase my old one died. The new one only has 2 usb ports, no memory card reader, and won't play ps2 games. What a load of bunk.

Ah well. Here's a pic: (or three)


----------



## mr west (May 28, 2011)

yeah the 1st ps3's did have a bit more to them but the new ones dunt seem to over heat lol and are a lot quieter. Loving the pussy love lol. BHO is awesome too man hold tight wen u sample lol


----------



## DST (May 29, 2011)

looks very honeyish Jig. Very clean looking. Did you do the clean up thing you mentioned before? That headache element from the butane is the only thing that puts me off. I gave some of my oil to a friend who has a close buddy who only has a few months to live so will be interested to hear how that goes. Got another batch soaking with some pure ground up bud. my last lot turned into sticky hash after a few days.


----------



## jigfresh (May 29, 2011)

DST said:


> looks very honeyish Jig. Very clean looking. Did you do the clean up thing you mentioned before? That headache element from the butane is the only thing that puts me off. I gave some of my oil to a friend who has a close buddy who only has a few months to live so will be interested to hear how that goes. Got another batch soaking with some pure ground up bud. my last lot turned into sticky hash after a few days.


Im guessing you mean purging the butane out... Yeah i purged it in the vacuum pump 4 times i think. Its wild what happens to the stuff... All the teeny tiny buvbles want to escape so the little blob starts blowing up and turns into a big ball of bubbles. Than at some point they start popping its a cool thing to watch.

No headaches at all woth this stuff. Apologies for the spelling im on a phone with a damn virtual keyboard... Grrrr.

EDIT reread your post and saw about your friwnds friend. My heart goes out to them.


----------



## kevin (May 29, 2011)

hey jig, nice to see you in here. love the signature.


----------



## drcheat (Jun 29, 2011)

great grows and videos, jigfresh*! 
*


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 29, 2011)

Thanks a lot bud. I just uploaded the final video yesterday: 

[Youtube]zenWGh6RCYU[/youtube]


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 29, 2011)

awesome dude! Cant wait for ya to get back in the saddle! peace jig bro.


----------



## DST (Jun 30, 2011)

i thought you had already taken everything down....felt like I was breaking into your house there, lol.


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 30, 2011)

DST said:


> i thought you had already taken everything down....felt like I was breaking into your house there, lol.


I recorded that video maybe 7 weeks ago... just finally got around to uploading it. Kinda shady with the lighting, did look like a break in, ha.

Thanks for checking in whodat. I'm looking forward to it too.


----------



## Jozikins (Jul 6, 2011)

Subscribed like a mother fucker.


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 6, 2011)

Props bro. Welcome, and stay tuned for a few more posts someday. I will make some more BHO in the future, I'm going to make another video of the cured buds, and I'm gonna make a smoking video... show you guys how I do it.


----------



## mr west (Jul 7, 2011)

standing on the shoulders of giants lol


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 11, 2011)

Yo Jig just happened to hop on and read through your thread!! I love vert grows I've thought about it many times. Any way I noticed that you said you were having a kid! I had to log in and say Grats man!
The grow was looking bad ass man seems like it turned out well for ya! Peace Bro! TC


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 12, 2011)

Good to see you TC. Apparently you read pretty quickly as I lost a baby in October and another in March. I think congrats will be in order when we have a child born alive. Thanks anyways bro, and like I said, glad to see you around RIU.

THe grow did meet my expectations and the herb has been keeping my happy ever since. It's the best I've grown so far, for sure. Funny shit this weekend, it turned a bachelor party into a quiet camping trip... everyone was toooo stoned. Oops.


----------



## Jozikins (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear about that. You and your wife have my condolences.

But I am all to familiar with turning big party into a quite smoking circle. It happens when you grow awesome dank-spank!


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 13, 2011)

Holy shit I'm sorry Jig! 

I did read it fairly quickly and totally missed that. I feel like such an ass....
I'm glad everything else is well though. Got anything new in the works for a grow?


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 13, 2011)

Funny of you to mention. Just picked up some clones today. Larry OG and Banana OG... pics and journal to follow soon.


----------



## Jozikins (Jul 14, 2011)

Lol did you go to SASC?


----------



## DST (Jul 14, 2011)

hey Jig, I forget, did you ever pop that OG Kush seed?




jigfresh said:


> Funny of you to mention. Just picked up some clones today. Larry OG and Banana OG... pics and journal to follow soon.


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 14, 2011)

Jozikins said:


> Lol did you go to SASC?


Nope... MBH (my bro's house, lol). I know I already said welcome... but I'm saying it again Jozikins. Glad to have you along for the ride.



DST said:


> hey Jig, I forget, did you ever pop that OG Kush seed?


I did indeed sir. All the seeds I popped grew to be 3 foot tall lanky bitches. I took them to a 600's house and he cloned the hell out of them. I think we ended up with at least 5 or 6 clones from each plant/ seed. So there are quite a few D-OG's, a few J-OG's (which the og's are being called as he thought they were mine), a few NY-47's, and I'm not sure if the Trinity Rainbow Purp that I found in a bag... not sure if there are any of those... but the seeds from the fairy are being represented. I can ask for some pics at some time. I just saw them yesterday and things are looking good. Some are indoor... some outside. All look happy. I also saw a few Engineers Dreams being grown out. I'm excited to see those get bigger too.

Once again, I have to say BHO is just awesome. It's amazing how clean the smoke and high are. And that taste you get is just wild. It's basically an extract... so like lavender or vanilla extract it is strong and tastes only of the essential MJ oils. I got to try 3 different kinds one after another and the difference in taste was so cool to experience.

And lastly... I really enjoy playing/ holding/ feeding little babies. Can't wait to be a dad. Thanks for the good times yesterday, my good buddy.


----------



## kevin (Jul 14, 2011)

i'd love to see another grow journal starring jig and his girls!!! how have you been? how was your travels? i've had to shut down my grow for a few months, i'd love to live vicariously thru you until i can set up again. keep us updated.


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 14, 2011)

I've been good Kevin. Travels have been awesome... I'm seeing a lot of california. Heading off for Europe in a couple months, as soon as I harvest the clones I just got we should be off. Everything going ok for you? Hope the grow shutdown was for a friendly reason like temps or money, instead of the other kind of heat. I will keep you guys posted for sure. I may just keep the same journal rolling along. That's what a lot of people seem to be doing these days.


----------



## kevin (Jul 14, 2011)

we're having a house built on our property and to many contractors wandering around and i just don't want to take any chances with nosey workers. we should be moved into our new home by christmas. my wife and daughter are leaving for a 1 week trip to california sunday, my son has all kinds of cool shit lined up for them to do. i'm just going to hang out around here and melt in this hot ass weather. who wants to hang out in san francisco anyway? i can't believe they are packing sweaters and a jacket for the trip.



jigfresh said:


> I've been good Kevin. Travels have been awesome... I'm seeing a lot of california. Heading off for Europe in a couple months, as soon as I harvest the clones I just got we should be off. Everything going ok for you? Hope the grow shutdown was for a friendly reason like temps or money, instead of the other kind of heat. I will keep you guys posted for sure. I may just keep the same journal rolling along. That's what a lot of people seem to be doing these days.


----------



## Psychild (Jul 14, 2011)

kevin said:


> i can't believe they are packing sweaters and a jacket for the trip.


 Haha! It's hot as hell a state over too! I think our humidity is around 90-95% atm ><


Glad to see the closet up and running Jig, can't wait to see those bitches flower! I'd really like to get a vert scrog going....hopefully I can do that soon! Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## DST (Jul 14, 2011)

Nice one J, if you can get some pics of them that would be cool. Interested to see how they grow and the bud shape, structure. Cheers mate. Peace, DST


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jul 14, 2011)

Yep pullin up a chair for this one jig. Cali is an awesome place fo sho. Did you get up in yosemite at all. That place is freaking coooooool!!!!


----------



## Jozikins (Jul 16, 2011)

Fuck yeah! New grow starting up! Stoked that I get to follow along on this one.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 5, 2011)

my apologies, jiggy, youve got some very big hot stinkin sweaty balls. very sexy vertical scrog. peace amber


----------



## lostNug (Aug 11, 2011)

hey mann just saw your from big bear! I lived up there for the past few winters (i work park staff at bear mtn). Glad to see some fellow farmers in socal. Love all the crazy set ups your doing. Ill be up there this winter shreddin away. How does the cold work out for you up there? does it even out from the light heat or you gotta use heaters?


----------



## DST (Aug 11, 2011)

I've nearly fallen off my chair in boredom waiting for an update, hehehehe....what up Ji-ger, wheres the bud holmes....

Hey Jig, have you started a holiday worm yet?...does no one get excited about holidays as much as me 



1badmasonman said:


> Yep pullin up a chair for this one jig. Cali is an awesome place fo sho. Did you get up in yosemite at all. That place is freaking coooooool!!!!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Aug 12, 2011)

Hey jig, just thought i'd drop in to say HIgh Bro. Loving the " super clone's " my prop only take's snip's about 3-4 in. once in cube, get's em rooting though so......
So are these the bannana and Larry O.G ? Should be an interesting grow to keep an eye on man, All the best to you and you'r girl's.

Peace
cindy

p.s like the Avatar Kevin!!!


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 13, 2011)

kevin said:


> we're having a house built on our property and to many contractors wandering around and i just don't want to take any chances with nosey workers. we should be moved into our new home by christmas. my wife and daughter are leaving for a 1 week trip to california sunday, my son has all kinds of cool shit lined up for them to do. i'm just going to hang out around here and melt in this hot ass weather. who wants to hang out in san francisco anyway? i can't believe they are packing sweaters and a jacket for the trip.


Hey kevin. Hope the house progress is going well. I'm doing some construction myself, going to build a cat shed type thing... biggest thing I've ever built. I think we are buying about 50 2x4's. I just picked up windows tonight, got a hell of a deal. The damn cats are going to have a nicer place then us, haha. It's gonna be a cool place to chill and smoke when it's done though. I guess it's still hot in Tx. Sorry bud.



Psychild said:


> Haha! It's hot as hell a state over too! I think our humidity is around 90-95% atm ><
> 
> Glad to see the closet up and running Jig, can't wait to see those bitches flower! I'd really like to get a vert scrog going....hopefully I can do that soon! Thanks for the inspiration!


Damn man, humidity like that is nuts. I hope you like how the plants are turning out. Why not start a vscrog? It's fun and easy (well easy to buy a screen at least).



DST said:


> Nice one J, if you can get some pics of them that would be cool. Interested to see how they grow and the bud shape, structure. Cheers mate. Peace, DST


I will work on the pics bru. Need to see that guy soon anyways.



1badmasonman said:


> Yep pullin up a chair for this one jig. Cali is an awesome place fo sho. Did you get up in yosemite at all. That place is freaking coooooool!!!!


I haven't made it to yosemite this year... just last oct after we lost our boy. We did go to Kings Canyon though and that was really cool. Hopefully going camping in yosemite in Sept. It would be a sure thing, but I haven't booked a camping spot yet. Damn I'm lazy sometimes. I also saw a place called Kernville... it's on the Kern river, we went rafting. It was badass. You went to yosemite? That's awesome if so. I'm guessing you had a tour guide as well... lucky bastard, lol. One day I'm gonna have you be my tour guide. Check out your neck.



Jozikins said:


> Fuck yeah! New grow starting up! Stoked that I get to follow along on this one.


Stoked to have you along Jozkins. Sorry for not keeping things more updated. Been busy working round the house (at least that's my excuse). I guess the truth is I've been playing a lot of new video games, too many to be bothered to take and put up pics. Right now I got skate2, minecraft, and stalker: shadow of chernobyl, burning up my ps3, laptop, and desktop respectively. Plus I'm painting the damn house, and trying to fix both cars. Not to mention the cat house. How's that for a long response to a short statement, lol.



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> my apologies, jiggy, youve got some very big hot stinkin sweaty balls. very sexy vertical scrog. peace amber


I mentioned to my wife that a girl was talking about my big stinking sweaty balls and she was none too pleased. I swear I can't figure girls out... I thought she would find it funny. I told her she misheard me... and that no one would ever write such things. I'm glad I didn't say your name was amber... that was my last girlfriends name, haha.



lostNug said:


> hey mann just saw your from big bear! I lived up there for the past few winters (i work park staff at bear mtn). Glad to see some fellow farmers in socal. Love all the crazy set ups your doing. Ill be up there this winter shreddin away. How does the cold work out for you up there? does it even out from the light heat or you gotta use heaters?


Hey bro, thanks for checking things out. Glad you like the set ups... always something new round here. I got a jeep last year, so I can actually go boarding when it snows... only real problem is I'm spoiled off Mammoth. That's too far and too expensive, but bear just seems so small to me. But then again, boarding is boarding... and powder is powder. I'd say to hit me up and we could go together, but I have a feeling I would hold you back. I can just imagine the stuff you get into. Thanks again for stopping in... please feel free to stick around. I'll keep it warm, I promise.

As for the cool... it doesn't help toooo much as the closet draws bedroom air to cool things, and it never gets below say 55 in the bedroom. I think the main difference I have over the peeps down the hill is I don't need A/C. My room would be impossible without a/c in a warmer climate. It's a shame that I don't use the heat from the lights to heat the house... but I don't so what ya gonna do.



DST said:


> I've nearly fallen off my chair in boredom waiting for an update, hehehehe....what up Ji-ger, wheres the bud holmes....
> 
> Hey Jig, have you started a holiday worm yet?...does no one get excited about holidays as much as me


Mate, you nearly fell off yer chair because you just smoked a dog joint covered in qwiso.  I know I've been bad. Been keeping all the buds to meself.

By holiday worm I assume you mean the paper rings connected to eachother and you rip one off each day till the holidays? We do not have one yet. I must say holidays round this house are in a weird place this year. Usually my wife is freaking NUTS about fall and Thanksgiving. However because of the bad baby time last year my fine lady has a strange relationship with fall. And Thanksgiving has got thrown in with fall. So it's just weird. Which is a shame because I love Thanksgiving very much. My favorite day/ holiday. If not in Cali, one day you and your lady will have to come over and be treated to a proper Thanksgiving dinner. It's just the best. We've had the priveledge of hosting friends from the UK for a couple thanksgivings and they just love it... I think you guys would too.

So to answer your question, my wife gets as excited about Thanksgiving as you do about holidays. Wait. Hold the phone. Is this a language difference thing? Are you talking about vacations? lol... now I'm all confused. hahaha... and laughing as well.



Cindyguygrower said:


> Hey jig, just thought i'd drop in to say HIgh Bro. Loving the " super clone's " my prop only take's snip's about 3-4 in. once in cube, get's em rooting though so......
> So are these the bannana and Larry O.G ? Should be an interesting grow to keep an eye on man, All the best to you and you'r girl's.


yessir, banana og. and larry og. I got 5 banana's and 3 larrys. It's looking like I got a couple good ones of each. It's interesting how much I have no idea how things are going to turn out this round. Hopefully well. Thanks for stopping in bru. Always nice to see good peeps in my part of town (or riu, whatever).


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 13, 2011)

Forgot to tell you guys... you are not the only ones to have seen my videos. My channel, which aside from a truck repair vid, a racoon vid, and a bear vid, is all MJ growing vids just got 1,000,000 views. And I have just about 1,500 subscribers. I just thought that was really cool and wanted to share with you. Make me feel like I'm not just wasting time making vids and keeping journals. lol... can you guys even imagine how many stupid questions I gotten from youtube. Shit's funny.

About the plants. They are looking good. I've only fed them flower nutes for the first time last night. Before they were on veg nutes. Nothing secret about the plans... I just was running low on flower nutes and figured it would be ok. I need to check the dates, but I think we are in week 3 of 12/12. There are trichs on all the plants and the smell is starting to come on. Roots are pretty wild, but nothing too impressive for the pics.

Anyways, I plan on updating more often now that I have 2 working computers... much better than 0.






















I'm not sure what's up with this little bud. The hairs on it look like they've dried up or something. And it's nowhere near the light. It actually looked like a leaf from another plant were kind of sitting on this bud. It's strange because I've never seen something like it.






And here's a meal I made for my parents who came up to visit a couple weeks ago. Thought you'd like to see.


----------



## DST (Aug 13, 2011)

Thanks for the pics Jig, when I say vacation I mean going away on holiday, stopping work, or staying home, its all the same, just means not having to work, lol.

Plants looks small compared to what I usually see in the Jig closet, although they all look like they are happy and got a long wat to go. I guess you never vegged much. Have a good weekend, and I would love to have Thanks Giving dinner some time, in fact I feel starving just now.....

Peace, DST


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 13, 2011)

Wowwow that food looks great jig. 
Congrats on the 1 million views bro! thats awesome  I only have 1 vid up and got 210 views lol 
They should be some good smoke man


----------



## kevin (Aug 13, 2011)

still nasty hot in texas. smoking and chilling in jig's cathouse, i like it. you must have this setup dialed in the way you like it, doesn't look like you changed a thing.


----------



## Jozikins (Aug 13, 2011)

Oh man, I'm starving after seeing that food. Please let me know where you got that Banana OG.

Last time I grew it we had it tested at The Werc Shop and had it had over 25.7 or 25.8 THCA!!! How is that for encouragement? But if these are the same cuts, and you were able to get your hands on it, you must know some pretty special people


----------



## natto (Aug 15, 2011)

Evening Jig, been a while! Great to hear all's good and there's a new grow happening - I'll sit here and admire, as per usual - best of luck with the grow (pffft, as if this guy needs luck!)

Damn that barbie looked good - you Californians don't mess around with food, huh?!

I've been away for a while, but back in the last week or so as I'm finally able to consider my first grow (mini and stealth alas, due to circumstances) so it's great to see an update. Man, you have simply *got* to keep your grow diaries going! I'm considering a completely different kind of grow, but your diaries are always compelling reading - good to read you're continuing adventures 

That canoe video was crazy but cool!

I'm sure you saw the cricket buddy - England number one Test team in the world for the first time ever, completely smashing India out of the ground if not the country or continent  The match was a bit of a damp squib, with Cook batting for days to reach 300 only to get out a ball or two short, and with India offering little. But they are the best side in the world over the last few years without doubt and to make them look so ordinary over 3/4 Tests (so far) is very special. Shame the US don't play cricket!

Gaming-wise I know what you mean about the TV - I used to lead the team as a deadly marksman on COD4 sitting up close to a 14" CRT, but switching to a 32" I was just as bad as everyone else, haha. CRTs have a better response time with the controller which makes a huge difference, but like you say there's just so much to look at!

I gave up gaming and haven't gbeen back to it since Dragon Age broke my gaming heart...it's a long story, but just to say there's a cheap copy of the game up for sale here right now. In fact I'd probably pay someone to take it off my hands!

Before that I did play Portal 2 almost to the end (on rental) and it's absolutely awesome , have you played it mate? I didn't have weed back then so I can only imagine it stoned, I'm going to have to get my hands on it again asap. It'd be mindblowing on a good buzz. Crazy puzzles, and it has online co-op too (don't you write it 'coop' in the US? - always makes me think of chickens!)

Minecraft looks brilliant too - it's on my 'to get' list when it comes to PS3, for sure. Wish I'd been able to play the PC version but my old laptop can't run it. Wonder if there's a mod where you can build growrooms? Bet there is!

I'm considering which strain to grow right now and been researching so hard. I'm so jealous of you guys over there in the States. Why is the UK ten to fifteen years behind you guys in everything? Even Australia has legal areas to grow one plant for yourself. It's so backward here it's crazy. I've been reading about the medicines and pain relief for chemo patients, and I think it's almost a human rights violation they'll imprison you for that here if you're caught a couple of times. If I was in the US in a friendly State (which I would be of course) I'd for sure be a med patient, if only I could get a visa I'd be there in a flash! 

Right, have probably gone on as per usual, got some hash that needs some attention 

Looking forward to the rest of the thread Jig, can't wait till we have smell-o-vision over the PC!

Peace


----------



## theoldmerchant (Aug 17, 2011)

Wow. All of your grows are amazing man. You are my hero. This is my new computer background haha.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Aug 22, 2011)

Wouldnt expect nothing less from the Jig meister  Nice job on the BBQ and the after dinner smoke   brah 1BMM


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 25, 2011)

Welcome theoldmerchant. I'll respond to you guys at some point. Until then here's some music. (i posted this in another thread, if you are seeing this again, apologies)

My plants are looking pretty good. The smell is just out of this world. Seriously I have never grown anything that even comes close to this shit. Fuckin Banana OG ftw. I'll be outside and the wind will turn and I'll get *SLAPPED* in the face with some dank. Like who's smokin around here... oh, it's just my closet. My wife brought up a carbon filter for the first time ever. The only shame is this will probably be my smallest harvest yet as well. Oh well, next time I get it right.

Cool track I ran across today:

[youtube]7r0KpWMNxnM[/youtube]

And here's something I've been listening to today (going to see them in concert with blink at the hollywood bowl in Oct.... beyond excited):
[youtube]m3QmbsLvrN0[/youtube]

Props to TipTop for turning me onto mc xander:
[youtube]gGWaKvllVVw[/youtube]

Because 3 videos are not enough. Lagwagon is my favorite band. This song is about their old drummer/ friend who killed himself.
[youtube]lvQjrQ9a_cw[/youtube]

And just in case anyone likes trance, here's one of my favorite remixes. Not the best dj'ing, but the build up is just to die for. 2:40-4:20 is something special for me. Lol... listening to it with a different ear it all just sounds like randon sounds and noises, but for some reason it gets me going. Oh, and you really need to listen to this one with a subwoofer. Totally not the same with no bass.
[youtube]QTfZthld4Fs[/youtube]


----------



## DST (Aug 27, 2011)

Funny, met a guy last night from the US in the Duivel with the same name as you, funny, when he said he was called Jigfresh I nearly spat me false teeth out, j/k I ain't got falsers, lol. He wasn't called Jig either, but he did have your name...confused? I am. Have a good yin bru.


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 27, 2011)

DST said:


> Funny, met a guy last night from the US in the Duivel with the same name as you, funny, when he said he was called Jigfresh I nearly spat me false teeth out, j/k I ain't got falsers, lol. He wasn't called Jig either, but he did have your name...confused? I am. Have a good yin bru.


WTF? I am confused. Some dude calling himself jigfresh? Trying to rip me off man. I'm gonna have to straighten this all out. Shit, I really didn't think I'd have to fucking trademark jigfresh, but looks like i'm going to need to. sheesh. Good morgen bru (or afternoon for you now).


----------



## DST (Aug 27, 2011)

hehe, and I wrote that when I wasn't drunk, oh dear. 

He had your real name actually. And he had a fat joint in his mouth so I thought, is there a trend here?


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 28, 2011)

I just gave the girls their final feeding. I know this means nothing to anyone, it's for my records. I gave them 15 gal RO, 20 ml Gravity, 18 ml Zone, 35 ml Silica, 20 ml Max, 25 ml Potash+, 35ml Flower A + B, and 3 cap fulls of 10% PH down. I'm going to run this for a week depending on the trich developement. As of now, I'm thinking a week of this mix, a week of RO, then chop. Sept 11 is looking like chop day. Not only that but it's NFL opening day (or whatever they call it).

Sorry to be lazy, but here's a rip from another thread (club 600) I posted on.



So about my pics... here they are.
















Don't remember who said it (probably like 2 years ago) but someone called a bud like this a calyx highrise (i think that's what they said anyways). It may have been Mr West? Was it you? Anyways, here's my calyx highrise, aka foxtail. I thought that's why you said I have foxy ladies Bobo... maybe it is why you did.






I seem to have two different looking buds in my closet. Ones that have the calyx highrise thing going on... and ones that look like this. Now here's the funny part. I have two strains so you would imagine having two buds... However, they different buds don't appear to have anything to do with strain. Half the larry's look like half the bananas... the other half look like the other half? make sense? I didn't think so, lol. Whatever, I think I'm going to jar each plant separate until i take them to the source... have him tell me what's what.






There is also the worlds smallest cutest little plant. I just want to pet it or something. Freaking funny if you ask me. I was going to throw it away a long time ago, but wife said "does it hurt anything to leave it in there"... well no it doesn't so let's her finish. Lol... I bet that gram will be the best smoke of the lot.




[/QUOTE]


----------



## Jozikins (Aug 28, 2011)

Nice bro. Save that 1 gram plant nug, save it for when you are totally out of smoke. Then you will truly appreciate her! I would suggest jarring plants separately, clones always get mixed when they are delivered, always. But it will take only a week of cure if even that to tell which is which, the Banana OG smells like straight banana pudding, while the Larry's has a nice lemon musk.


----------



## 313 Kronix (Aug 28, 2011)

Nice setup you got here Jigfresh.


----------



## DST (Aug 29, 2011)

I like it how you take rip's from the 600 and post them here, most people do it the other way around, respect Jigs ma man


----------



## Jozikins (Aug 29, 2011)

Are those gas lamp covers from Ace's you are using as cool tubes? Lol! Mountain ingenuity, I love it. It's not a bad idea either.


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Sep 2, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 2, 2011)

Well look what the cat dragged in. Nice to see you brother. I hope things are good. Really stoked to see you round here, knowing you've seen what's going on. Thanks for saying hello.

jozi, the glass is from michaels... hurricane glass they call it. Supposed to be for candles I guess. Work out allright for this use though. And the way they curve make it perfect because I can hold them up vertically.

I'm really stoked because tonight I picked up a new amp for my guitar (well new to me). The thing is in perfect condition and it has an upgraded speaker. The amp costs 300 at guitar center and has a $100 speaker in it. I picked it up for 200. Gotta love craigslist. now let's just hope the fire that shut down the 15 freeway for a little while doesn't climb the mountain towards the house of jig.

Have a good weekend peeps. Only 9 more days till chop time. I'll snap some pics soon.

peace


----------



## Jozikins (Sep 2, 2011)

I didn't even know we had a fire threatening us, I'm sure we'll be fine. I wouldn't mind insurance paying for a new house elsewhere, kind of getting sick of this mountain. lol. 

Nice deal dude, I'm not a musician, but a lot of friends of mine are, my family used to be into their instruments, but not anymore. Either way I have bought a lot of shit for them at stellar deals, real nice expensive stuff for real reasonable prices. That is the great thing about audio equipment, there is always enough mark up to really flex that price. Dude, you need to roll up a nice fat joint of that Banana and set it aside for me, it's probably my favorite smoke of all time!


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 2, 2011)

Dude... the traffic today was crazy... I wasn't in it but saw it. The had the 15n shut down and someone had the bright idea to re-route everyone on their way to vegas up the 18 and off at the crestline cutoff. There was bumper to bumper traffic from the top of waterman canyon all the way to top town crestline... then all the way down the 138, through voe... down to where the 174 (or whatever it is that goes back into hesperia) and all the way into hesperia. Then back to the 15. Can you imagine how long those people had to sit. It was seriously not moving. I went down to get the amp and get some groceries and was passing all these cars thinking... I'm never getting home. Ahhhh. But the 15 open now... alls well. And we are even above the smoke. It stinks down in SB right now.

I'll keep a little in the corner for sure.


----------



## Jozikins (Sep 3, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> I'll keep a little in the corner for sure.


You are a beautiful man. I'm rolling some Blue Dream nugs in SC99 kief right now for you. Fair is fair 

Man, I am so glad I didn't venture down the mountain for a new Chilton like I was planning today. Do you know of any good mechanics up here on the mountain? These Korean cars are too much to me, far from my old ford. I couldn't possibly even consider why they wouldn't route people on the 215, unless the fire was between us and LA mountains. What products are you using on your plants btw?


----------



## Philosophist (Sep 3, 2011)

Wow man, super impressive man SUB'd


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 3, 2011)

Jozikins said:


> Do you know of any good mechanics up here on the mountain?


I really like the place in top town crestline, It's called Bills garage, or Bills auto service. Either way it's Bill's place. It's on the south-west corner of Crest Forest and the cutoff/ 18/ 138. There is another place in top town by the fire station... those guys aparently can get your car to pass smog, no matter what. So if you need your car fixed, I'd go to bill's. If you need some slight of hand, the other spot is the place.



Jozikins said:


> What products are you using on your plants btw?


Dutch Master - Advanced Grow A + B, Max Grow, Zone, Silica, Potash+, Max Flower, Gold Flower A + B, Botanicare CalMag, Humboldt County's Own Gravity, General Hydro pH down, all in RO water.

One note on this. I've recently read that HCO puts some nasty ass carcinogens in their mixes. I always thought they didn't print their ingredients becuase they wanted to keep the secret from competetors... apparently it's to keep the health department from shutting them down. Someone was saying they are pulling them off the shelves in places, while others are just discounting the hell out of them... which to me is just wrong (if this stuff is true).



Philosophist said:


> Wow man, super impressive man SUB'd


Thanks a lot bro. Welcome!


----------



## Jozikins (Sep 3, 2011)

Awwwe yeyeah! Potassium Silicate is where it's at! I hear a lot of good things about Dutch Master, never used anything besides the Penetrator/Saturator, but my buddy uses that with the Liquid Light and I hear good things about their silica product, I hear it is better than any other K2SiO3 product on the market. Know a guy on the East Coast who is rocking the living shit out of it. I've heard a lot of different things about why the HCO is getting taken off the shelf. I still want more of it though, lol.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 3, 2011)

This was enough to turn me off of it. I got a brand new bottle of Purple maxx too. Don't think I'd ever use that anyways, I've always been scared to burn them up with it.

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/459639-warning-carcinogens-found-humboldt-countys.html

And yeah, I heard how DM silica is supposed to be the best. I personally think Zone is something you shouldn't do hydro without. The other stuff I think you could use any brand and do similar things. I used LL w/ penetrator before... was AMAZING. I'm going to use it again next grow... I had forgot about it becuase I had PM issues for two grows in a row (not from foliar feeding). The Liquid light/ penetrator worked so good, I told the lady down the street who I know likes her house plants. I gave her some and she said her plants blew up too.

So I would highly recommend 4 DM products. The rest serve me well so I will continue to use them, but like I said I bet you could use H+G, GH, AN, etc and get similar results.


----------



## Jozikins (Sep 5, 2011)

Well, the combustion of plant matter also gives off carcinogens, and same with the smog seeping up from San Bernadoodoo, so I guess smoking stuff with purple max aint so bad, plus you can always use power wash on it before you harvest. Haha, you can always give it to me!

Any good fertilizer company will give you good results. I use H&G, but this last grow I've been using BioBizz and am also getting great results. As long as you don't buy crap. Even discount products like Grotek and TechnaFlora give incredible and awesome results. I highly recommend both, budget or not. Maybe one day I'll give DM a try, but I am enjoying making my own fertilizer at the moment, and hopefully I can make all my own fertilizers eventually.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 9, 2011)

What up guys. Happy Friday. The rest of the girls are coming down today... one came down last night. Nothing better than trimming to football. Yeah!!!

There's some crazy power outage from AZ to Mexico, covering quite a bit of so.cal along the way. It's pretty funny to see the news... peeps are freaking the fuck out, like it's armageddon.

I put 3 of my cats outside in the shed earlier in the evening. I kinda feel like a bad person, like they are being punished or something. I'll get over it. It is nice having 3 less in the house. It feels a bit empty though... kinda like the 600 tonight. The shed they have is better than some people live, so they should be fine.

I also made my first recording of me playing guitar tonight. Got all the gear hooked up, got some software and let her rip. Lol, it's really bad otherwise I would share. It was hella fun making it though.

Oh, and another cool thing is I finally got a wireless card for my new desktop, so I was able to download the games I play... DAMN! It's gaming heaven. I checked out Metro 2033 on it's highest settings and was just blown away. I'm sure no one in here know's what the hell I'm talking about, but it's all good. Just know that there is a happy jig somewhere. Especially because I have electricity, lol.

Lastly... was chatting with some peeps in the 600 and apparently everyone and their mother knows and has blazed with you Jozi. Pretty damn funny/ lame that I live next door and we haven't hooked up. Do you know everyone or what? You must be good peeps. They all had good things to say. Props to you my friend.

Here's some pics:


----------



## gumball (Sep 9, 2011)

Very nice jig! Sounds like some good times have been had by you, lol. The gaming does sound like a blast also, keep it up!


----------



## drekoushranada (Sep 9, 2011)

Dude you are growing some frosty ladies!!


----------



## Jozikins (Sep 9, 2011)

Is that the Banana? Or the Larry's? If that is Banana OG it is the darkest banana og I've ever seen. Looks sexy.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 9, 2011)

Thanks gumball and dre. Nice of you two to stop in. Jozi... are you really asking me which is which. I got the slightest. I "_think_" that pic is of the Banana. Here's some shot's of what I "_think_" is the larry:


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 9, 2011)

Looks really good jig


----------



## DST (Sep 9, 2011)

A stoner even when he's not stoned. Love it.

Peace to the frostyness.

D


----------



## Jozikins (Sep 10, 2011)

LOL, yeah, me of all people were asking which is which, I know. It kills me too! But I think the one you just posted up is the Banana actually! The Banana does that fox tailing. Which one smells like diesel or sweet lemons, that one is the Larry's. Banana has a legit banana/sweet smell to it. 

....argghhh, but Larry's get's real dark like that sometimes, so tough! I've never seen a dark banana OG like that though! How long did you flush them for?


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 10, 2011)

kevin said:


> still nasty hot in texas. smoking and chilling in jig's cathouse, i like it. you must have this setup dialed in the way you like it, doesn't look like you changed a thing.


I do really like this setup. I could imagine a few things to make it better... but I'm satisfied for now. We'll see about changes sometime in the future.  Hope alls well down there.



natto said:


> Damn that barbie looked good - you Californians don't mess around with food, huh?!
> 
> I've been away for a while, but back in the last week or so as I'm finally able to consider my first grow (mini and stealth alas, due to circumstances)
> 
> ...


About the food... california has Nothing on Texas and the south. Now, those folks do not mess around at all. Some amazing food from that part of our giant country.

It's awesome you are looking at growing now. Small and stealth is good. It's good training for what may follow. If you lean how to keep one plant real happy with out lots of light and fans and stuff, it's so helpful for later. I don't know if it's too late... but a good strain to start with is Hindu Skunk or Master Kush. Another good one is PPP (pure power plant).

I gotta say, I'm a bit crushed about the cricket. Not from the outcome, but because I didn't see one ball bowled. Between all that's going on in our lives now... and the fact that it's a bit of work to keep updated, not like they talk about it on ESPN. I know it's just as easy as going online, but I don't know. I just missed it. Sucks because the only team I like watching near as much as England is India. I don't think Sewag played though did he? He was still hurt from the IPL, right. He's my favorite cricketer. I really like Zaheer Kahn too. And Harbajhan too. I like his attitude, haha.

That's great that cook is living up the be the player he should be. And yes it is a shame we don't play cricket over here. It is pretty cool that Canada made the cricket world cup this year. Do you have an opinion about them cutting the associate countries from the world cup? I like the little guys making it in, but I see the argument that they aren't any cometition for the big boys.

Also, do you have an opinion on day/night tests? You a fan of 20/20? I think one thing they are talking about that I agree with is doing away with ODI's. They kinda seem pointless with the popularity of 20/20. If you want a proper cricket match, it's a test. If you want a short version there is 20/20. What you think?

While I don't know the situation with you and Dragon age... I can understand being absolutely gutted over a game. Losing a character, or whatever. It can be so bad.

I got portal 2 the day it came out. It's so cool because it supports cross platform coop, lol. I think we write coop... but I like co-op... like you the other makes me think of chickens. So yeah, I played co-op with my buddy who plays on the PC. We need to finish. It's SUPER awesome with two people. Having 4 portals to mess with is just mental. Definitely cool with a buzz on. If you get it again, we can hook up and play. On ps3 I'm 'manfred24' for whatever reason psn wont accept jig in any form. jigfresh, jignuts, jigmouth, lol, whatever I guess they think it's a bad word or something.

I've been off minecraft for a while. Been playing Borderlands with some friends. That's fun. Also I got two S.t.a.l.k.e.r. games and Metro 2033. Dude, I got a bad ass PC that kicks some serious ass. I can run Metro 2033 on full video options. I'm just BLOWN AWAY at metro's graphics. I don't really like the gameplay much... but oh well. I bought it for $5 so who cares. I'm waiting for Battlefield 3 to come out. That is going to be awesome.

Cheers Natto... always a pleasure to shoot the shit with ya.



theoldmerchant said:


> Wow. All of your grows are amazing man. You are my hero. This is my new computer background haha.


Thanks a lot oldmerchant. That's really cool about my pic. Makes me feel all special. Hope you are still watching.



DST said:


> A stoner even when he's not stoned. Love it.


It's too funny mate. I keep doing things that are totally 'pot head' style even though my brain should be as clear as ever. I don't notice too much of a difference in much except 1. I dream like crazy all night now. 2. My appetite is strange... sometimes I'm not hungry when I should be, and really hungry when I'm ususally not. Let's hope I don't blow up again. Last time I got strait I gained near 50 pounds... and that's a lot for someone who'd never been above 135 before. 3. My short term memory is off the hook. I totally remember to do shit... it's amazing.

I seriously can not wait to smoke again. Not just because I like being lit up... but because what it will mean. It'll mean my wife is pregnant. Talk about a reason to celebrate.

I really hope we have a kid. I can't tell you guys what it would mean to me. I can't even explain it, there are no words.



Jozikins said:


> How long did you flush them for?


Well, with two weeks left I put in new water and put a very minute amount of things in. I had the gravity, zone and sliica (which I flush with as well) and just a tiny bit of the other normal stuff. Maybe 10% of their normal levels. Don't know if that counts as a preflush, but it was probably around 130-150 ppm. Then on Monday I put in strait water... and they had that till now. One plant came down thursday, 3 yesterday, and hopefully the last 4 today. I stopped giving them water of anykind early yesterday. They have dry roots. I usually like to flush for 1-2 weeks... but this is what we got this round.


----------



## Jozikins (Sep 10, 2011)

Nice flush regimen, preflushing is very important in my opinion. I always give them ca/mg, silica, and carbs, sometimes some humic acid too. But I keep the PPMs real low too. I like to flush for a week as well, but a week is always just as fine. The only difference is that you don't constantly hear "This is the smoothest smoke I've ever smoked" you just hear "This is some smooth smoke" instead, lol.

Good luck with the kid bro. Does anyone remember that episode of the simpsons where apu is sitting in the ice cream freezer? Lol, love that part.


----------



## brownbearclan (Sep 11, 2011)

At it again eh? Super nice foxtails you've got there, lovin' it! =D


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Sep 12, 2011)

Love it.

As someone who has thoroughly smoked the shit out of Jig's past grows, let me tell you people, it burns even better than it looks!


----------



## DST (Sep 12, 2011)

We are all wishing your little men all the best of luck Jigster, "Go Team Jigfresh", as you guys might shout, or as the Brits might say, "Cum and 'av a go.....if you think yer hard enough"...Mrs Jig may be singing that though,


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 13, 2011)

Hey Jig, I hadn't seen this journal. Thanks for the read, makes me wanna go back to hydro.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 13, 2011)

lol.... your journal makes me want to build a greenhouse.


----------



## gumball (Sep 14, 2011)

alright everybody, start instegating these guys!!! Jig wants to build a greenhouse (subliminal thoughts coming)!!! Cruzer101 wants to run some of his winter grow in waterfarms (subliminal thoughts coming)!!! You guys are funny!!


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 14, 2011)

Random updates on stuff... posted in the 600... but seems aplicable here:

I kinda have a half NFT system, but I use pipes. You know how my closet has the two levels. The bottom level has dams in it, so the water level stays at around 2-2.5 inches... the top level has no dams and the water is just running along the bottom (nft). Last grow I took the dams out the top halfway through because between the dams and the massive roots, the tubes were clogged and water started running out the plant holes. It didn't do that on the bottom, so I left the dams. So this grow I started the clones in how the water levels were. The top only had less than a half inch of moving water and the bottom ones more of a bath.

I was thinking that I really needed to remove the dams on the bottom as even though the water was 'moving' in the lower level you couldn't tell by looking at it. And there aren't visable bubbles... it's not moving that fast. In my head the plants on the top had the water they needed flowing by and all the oxygen they could want with the open-ness of the tubes inside (not full of water). And I also thought that the bottom level would discourage root growth as the rockwool the plants were in was basically saturated the whole time.

I was wrong. The plants in the bottom developed much bigger root masses, even in the 'bath'. Convinced me that the more RDWC aspect of the bottom level beats NFT for me at least. So for next round I'm gonna put dams back in the top level. I'm not vegging as long as the grow where the tubes became blocked, so I'm thinking that won't be a problem.

I know there was no question... but thanks for asking, lol. 

RDWC ftw!!!

Oh, and it's looking like I'm gonna pull about 8 oz out the closet this round. For only running 6 nice plants and going strait to 12/12 I'm rather happy. This next grow I'm gonna veg a week I think. I'm hoping that week of veg will do a LOT for the yeild. I got 18 from the Sour Kush, I think 20 oz is not out of the question this time. Should be getting new clones on Friday. Only a week of downtime... I've NEVER done that. Usually a couple months between. It's nice not changing setups, haha. Don't know what my problem was before changing all the time.

peace


...another...


My mason jars had become a bit resiny, so (on the suggestion of DST) to clean out my jars, used 91% IPA (or ISO, whatever your preference). The jars came out like new, I used the same alcohol for the 3 jars and dumped it in the pyrex I use for making bho. It finished evaporating today, and this is what I scraped off the dish.

Also some pics of the Banana and Larry OG's. When it was said and done I figured out which were which. Not sure how they ended up in the positions they did in the growroom, but who cares, they grew and made some sweet buds. I can't wait for someone to smoke them, see how it is. I really wish my wife smoked about now, let her have a tester. My wife smoking is not very fun... rather annoying really.







Banana OG:






Larry OG:


----------



## Jozikins (Sep 14, 2011)

Fuck that all looks so good man. I'm about to start slapping together a nice under current system or MPB system together to get some of that RDWC action going on over here.

Your hash looks fucking incredible, and your buds look so fucking frosty. Are you not smoking right now? I think I remember you saying you aren't smoking at the moment. But if you need someone to test them, you know I'm always a volunteer. I wish the greenhouse cover would hurry up and arrive already. Oh, and 8oz from 6 clones at 12/12 is really fucking good. You can always do 12 clones from 12/12, get a full p off your 600, wouldn't that be nice?


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 14, 2011)

GD those nugs are calling me lol


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 14, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Random updates on stuff... posted in the 600... but seems aplicable here:
> 
> I kinda have a half NFT system, but I use pipes. You know how my closet has the two levels. The bottom level has dams in it, so the water level stays at around 2-2.5 inches... the top level has no dams and the water is just running along the bottom (nft). Last grow I took the dams out the top halfway through because between the dams and the massive roots, the tubes were clogged and water started running out the plant holes. It didn't do that on the bottom, so I left the dams. So this grow I started the clones in how the water levels were. The top only had less than a half inch of moving water and the bottom ones more of a bath.
> 
> ...


*hey buddy.. sharing is caring  hehe


----------



## the uk greek (Sep 15, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Random updates on stuff... posted in the 600... but seems aplicable here:
> 
> I kinda have a half NFT system, but I use pipes. You know how my closet has the two levels. The bottom level has dams in it, so the water level stays at around 2-2.5 inches... the top level has no dams and the water is just running along the bottom (nft). Last grow I took the dams out the top halfway through because between the dams and the massive roots, the tubes were clogged and water started running out the plant holes. It didn't do that on the bottom, so I left the dams. So this grow I started the clones in how the water levels were. The top only had less than a half inch of moving water and the bottom ones more of a bath.
> 
> ...


Things are looking great mate, I quite fancy growing an OG strain at some point, any recommendations?


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 17, 2011)

Only one I know of is the D-OG Kush, aka Dog Kush. I think you might have access to that. Otherwise I just know locally available clones. I know there are some seeds you can buy from various breeders, but have no idea which ones are good and which are not.

Speaking of OG's. I picked me up some new 'clones' yesterday. Strains are:
D-OG Kush = Headband X OG Kush (5 plants)
OG Kush (1 plant, parent of D-OG Kush)
Herijuana = Killer New Haven x Petrolia Headstash (1 plant)
NBD X Herijuana = I don't know, but I'm going to find out (1 plant)
NY47 = NY Sour Diesel X AK47 (1 plant)
J-1 = Jack Herer X Skunk #1 (1 plant)

Pics:


----------



## Psychild (Sep 17, 2011)

Looking good!


http://www.breedersboutique.com/ Has some DOG Kush, not sure if it's the same thing that your talking about, but from what I here it's legit &#8730;


----------



## gumball (Sep 18, 2011)

those girls are gonna get huge if you start 'em that big!!! cut 'em in half and flip 'em, and clone the tops!!


----------



## genuity (Sep 18, 2011)

hell yea jig,that room will be full this time for sure.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 18, 2011)

Psychild said:


> Looking good!
> 
> http://www.breedersboutique.com/ Has some DOG Kush, not sure if it's the same thing that your talking about, but from what I here it's legit &#8730;


If I'm not mistaken, the seeds these plants are grown from are the very first batch of DOG Kush there was. One and the same that breeders boutique offer. From what I hear and have seen it looks to be the bees knees. I've yet to smoke any, or see it in person. I can't wait.



gumball said:


> those girls are gonna get huge if you start 'em that big!!! cut 'em in half and flip 'em, and clone the tops!!


That would be a good idea... however, I've never taken a clone in my life. Plus I have no where to put them even if I took some. I'm a one grow space man. I might end up cutting some off these plants, but the cuttings will just go in the trash. I offered for someone to come over and clone them, but they weren't interested. 



genuity said:


> hell yea jig,that room will be full this time for sure.


Aint that the truth G. Gonna be one hell of a jungle. I got no idea how I'm going to handle this, but I do know that I will figure something out. I always do. Wifey said how I'm always stressed about what I'm going to do with a grow, but it always turns out. Thanks for stopping by the journal.

The plants are still just sitting on the table as I've been really busy since getting them, hopefully they will be in their homes later today. I'm thinking there will be lots of training going on... and maybe a little bushmaster to keep them in check. (i'm pretty secure using HCO products... whatever peeps are saying)

Will update when there is something to update.


----------



## DST (Sep 18, 2011)

Jig, try and take a clone of the OG kush, incase it turns out to be the bizomb. I am in the process of germing my last seed in a hope to try and get a similar pheno to what I had before. Peace bru. DST


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 18, 2011)

oh lord. I'll see what I can do, lol. I just can't be bothered to take clones.  jk. I'll work it out.


----------



## DST (Sep 18, 2011)

hahaha, no worries lad, I know you got priorities. It is just something that I know would go down well with the collectives in LA. This stuff is legit as one might say.


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 19, 2011)

Great idea man, I got a few jars myself that are caked with trichomes and was wondering how to get that out of there. Thanks!


----------



## Psychild (Sep 19, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> oh lord. I'll see what I can do, lol. I just can't be bothered to take clones.  jk. I'll work it out.


 Man all it takes is a cut, a 30 min soak in water, and stick it in some soil.....cut most of the leaves in half, and make sure your soil stays moist. Apart from the soak it'll take 2 mins, and in a week or 2 she'll have roots and be ready to go.




&#8730; Too simple.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 19, 2011)

Psychild said:


> Man all it takes is a cut, a 30 min soak in water, and stick it in some soil.....cut most of the leaves in half, and make sure your soil stays moist. Apart from the soak it'll take 2 mins, and in a week or 2 she'll have roots and be ready to go.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me and soil don't get along too well. I'm assuming you never saw my 'attempt' at using soil. I think I got about 4 grams from 2 plants. Wasn't even good smoke. Plus I don't know where I would put them... I have cats with access to the entire house, except the grow space... and that is full up. It's not that I don't want to take clones... it's that it's really not practical for me. Props for the advice though. It's good to have you along for the ride Psychild. I've always loved that quote in your signature.


----------



## Psychild (Sep 19, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Me and soil don't get along too well. I'm assuming you never saw my 'attempt' at using soil. I think I got about 4 grams from 2 plants. Wasn't even good smoke. Plus I don't know where I would put them... I have cats with access to the entire house, except the grow space... and that is full up. It's not that I don't want to take clones... it's that it's really not practical for me. Props for the advice though. It's good to have you along for the ride Psychild. I've always loved that quote in your signature.


 Thanks man Lol...I saw somebody post it in a old ass thread one time and had to steal it.
You got some Rockwool or Jiffy Pellets? Those will work just the same.....treat them like tiny F&D plants and keep them moist. I forgot about the hydro part Lol, it'll be MUCH quicker and easier with water &#8730; I have a small fish aquarium air pump I got at walmart for $5 and plugged it up inside an old Taaka vodka bottle, and normally see roots in around 7 days. Just a thought though.


edit: I'm beginning to see how much easier hydro really is Lol....I don't have an EC meter or anything, just PH drops and temp guage....I'm not getting the full potential of the strain, but either way still have higher yields with my DWC plants than I do from my soil plants.


----------



## DST (Sep 20, 2011)

Hey Jig, if you cut a plastic bottle in half, take a cutting, stick it in a small pot with soil, then pop the bottle over the top of the cutting and stick it on the floor of your cupboard in the shade. It'll root. And if it doens't, no worry. lol.....OR simply take a cutting, stick it in a brown bottle, and pop it on the window ledge. IT'll grow roots eventually.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 20, 2011)

cheers D. I can swing that. Only problem now is that the OG... aka J-OG named by our common friend is the smallest of the lot. She's gonna need to grow some before being cloned. I'll give it a shot though. The more I talk about it, the more I sound like a little baby, wah wah, I can't do this or that, lol.

Much work to be done here today on the plants.

Holy crap D... I hadn't noticed you past 10k posts. You'd think you were the one without a job, haha. You honestly blow me away with how much time you have for us here, time for the plants, and time to actually get shit done. I guess it shows how much your lady works.

Thanks fellas. And yeah psy... hydro is the shit if you can make it work. I love love love it.


----------



## DST (Sep 20, 2011)

Ach, if it's worth it I am sure you'll get it licked lad. And I just noticed that as well, RIU rehab here I come, lol. Hello, my name is DST, and I am a RIUaholic, lol.

It's probably just shows you how little work we have had. But even now when things are on the up, I have a job where I am in control, I am ze boss, hehe. Like on Sunday when I opened my email. One of my guys emailed to say he was working that day and he would be getting double time. He likes to tell me things I already know, lol (I mean I make money on him, I am not going to miss out charging the client double time). So that's like an extra 120 euro for me thanks...... as he rolls another fat doob and looks into his cab. Who said you couldn't work on a Sunday and still take it easy....aaaaah.


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Sep 22, 2011)

Went through and watched your videos on YouTube. Pretty awesome. Your name is badass too.

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to jigfresh again. Been trying.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 22, 2011)

Haha, thanks man. When I started the channel I figured people on youtube were pretty rediculous so I thought of a fittingly rediculous name. Now all these peeps call me king and shit. I'll take it, but it does make me blush. I've never been one to toot my own horn. Guess that went out the window.

I got the plants in a mini DWC, trying to get some root growth before going in the tubes. So far they aren't cooperating. They all look happy and healthy, just no root growth. Grrrr.


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Sep 22, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> I'll take it, but it does make me blush. I've never been one to toot my own horn.


 You deserve it. We can toot it for you.


----------



## Jozikins (Sep 25, 2011)

bigjesse1922 said:


> You deserve it. We can toot it for you.


 Usually you have to pay for something like that


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Sep 26, 2011)

Jozikins said:


> Usually you have to pay for something like that


Maybe *you* have to pay for something like that....


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 26, 2011)

Hey fellas, what's going on this fine monday. I think after taking a turn for the worse my plants may actually survive to give me a harvest. Not 100% sure yet, but like my wife says "You always worry about your grows and if they are going to work, and they always turn out great" I'm trusting her judgement. I bought some Home & Garden (i think that's the name) - Roots Excellerator. Shit was expensive, but I've always read good things about it. The plants that have grown new roots seem to be growing about 1.5-2 inches a day since putting the R.E. in the rez. The two biggest plants are the saddest looking as they haven't started growing new roots that I can tell, and there is a lot of greenery up top to keep fed. They've been dropping leaves like nobody's business. Quite depressing really.

But all is well. I've been getting other shit done too. I've been fixing up my strat (guitar) and my les paul too. (for the record they are the cheap versions stuck up guitarists would say are not a strat or a les paul but cheap rip offs) Well to those imaginary people I say FUCK OFF... I have more fun playing shittily than you ever will with your nose in the air. lol.... just had to rant a sec. I picked up a midi controller/ keyboard, and I've downloaded a bunch of trial recording softwares. Also, a couple friends visited for the weekend, one of which is an artist. He's also my best bro from high school, and the oldest friend I got (not in age, but length of our friendship). When he comes up we paint, get our creative juices flowing. I'll post up a pic. I did my best painting yet and had a lot of fun doing it.

And lastly, baby making starts this week. Send positive vibes, prayers, dances (or whatever you do) our way. It will be nice to smoke again... and even better to have a little one.

jozi, you make me lol. You have a knack for rubbing people funny with your bad jokes. Jesse, meet Jozi. Jozi, meet Jesse. Both peeps I can vouch for as good folks. Pretty much like everyone on this thread. I think one advantage to typing a lot in my posts is that it scares away the idiots and haters. I don't think they know how to read, lol.

Illiteracy FTW, hahahaha.

Oh.. last thing. My source for these clones still has a few of the OG clones. I told him to keep them in veg in case this turns out to be the bomb. So gets me off the hook. I won't be learning to clone just yet.

Ah shit. That wasn't the last thing. I bought some Psycho Killer seeds from my friends' seed company : http://www.seaofseeds.com/category.php?cat_url=breeders-boutique
Totally excited to not only grow them out, but also an honor to support friends in their venture to better this thing that we love: growing MJ. Props to all concerned. Also, I am thinking of trying another go at soil next year. Gonna mess around with some super soil: https://www.rollitup.org/subcools-old-school-organics/338384-2010-revised-super-soil-recipe.html

That's it. Peace


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Sep 26, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> jozi, you make me lol. You have a knack for rubbing people funny with your bad jokes. Jesse, meet Jozi. Jozi, meet Jesse. Both peeps I can vouch for as good folks. Pretty much like everyone on this thread. I think one advantage to typing a lot in my posts is that it scares away the idiots and haters. I don't think they know how to read, lol.


I thought it was pretty funny....and it gave me a chance to pitch some shit back. Fun times 

That said, 1.5-2" per day of root growth?? Daaaaaamn. Nice.

Sorry to hear you have having a couple issues. Me too. For some reason I thought it would be smart to take my fully rooted clones and throw them right under a thousand watts of MH (and they are little clones, relatively speaking). Meh. They are finally starting to really take off after about 10 days of little growth. 

Sometimes, I have trouble walking and chewing gum.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 26, 2011)

I make some dumb decisions too. Funny because I think I'm so smart, lol. Got an exciting email with tracking number for the seeds... checked the royal mail website and they said:

Your item, posted on 26/09/11 with reference ************* has been received at our international mail centre and is being made ready for despatch overseas.

You guys in the UK spell stuff funny. Centre, despatch, haha. You also write your dates strange. I guess you all didn't know we invented English here in the USofA.  Speaking of the UK... the jig clan will be invading soon. Better watch out. And if you have any cats PLEASE have me over as I will be in serious withdrawal being away from mine.


----------



## mr west (Sep 26, 2011)

I have cats and access to lots of other cats lmao, jus call me cat man.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 26, 2011)

Sounding good jig  If mixed correctly you will LOVE the soil.


----------



## DST (Sep 27, 2011)

Hide yer Cats, the COLORFULL/COLOURFULL Catman Jig is around.....


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 27, 2011)

DST said:


> Hide yer Cats, the COLORFULL/COLOURFULL Catman Jig is around.....


new meaning to cat burglar lol


----------



## Mauler57 (Sep 27, 2011)

Great, Great stuff!! The verticle tubed scrog is amazing. Being a noob, I was intimidated with a DWC..... I read on your last grow that Mrs. Fresh was pregnant last year...I hope all is well and there is now a Master or Miss Fresh now?? I hope all is well with the baby!!


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 27, 2011)

Someone hasn't read very closely, lol.


----------



## Jozikins (Sep 27, 2011)

I'm just so god dammed lovable, what can I say? Dude, Jig, I want you to have a few of these Old School Kush (Old School Hindu female x Afghani #1 male) x f3 SFV OG remake (SFV OG female x same Afghani #1 male).

I chop down the seeded mom tomorrow or the next day, I'm thinking tomorrow before neighboring mites from one bad plant outside get on it.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 28, 2011)

Sounds good to me bro. I'm gonna be popping seeds in the new year and would love a bit of a selection. Any idea what it smokes like? I guess what I mean is it a nice hybrid, heavy on either side (ind/sat)?

Update a little on the plants. At least 6 are developing nice roots... not sure about the others yet. I'm bummed the J-1 is looking terrible and that was the one I was really looking forward to smoking.


----------



## Jozikins (Sep 28, 2011)

I haven't got to try it yet because this if the very first cross. But they both should have a strong afghan/hindu influence. I would be very happy if the SFV OG stayed dominant, but with the cross being 2/3 pure indica I'm pretty sure the 60% sativa dominance of the SFV OG is going to almost drop off the scale. I'm just looking for a sticky, early cropping, and stinky cross to call my own, and I think this one is going to be a real winner as far as first attempts go. You'll love it, I'm sure. I'm going to chop this bitch down tonight before the dog tries to piss on it again.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 28, 2011)

Hey guys... I'm in a picture competition. Feel free to vote... you can be objective or not, lol.

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/470950-600-club-page-600-competition.html


----------



## Jozikins (Sep 28, 2011)

That was tough, but you probably had the best variety of pictures. And you have to root for the home team.


----------



## Jozikins (Sep 29, 2011)

Harvest a few ounces of amazing dank outdoor. and 305 f1 hybrids. I'll figure out a name when I find out if it's more OG, Afghan, or Hindu dominant. OGhanistan, lol, or OGanesh. Maybe just Ganesh. Ganesh would be a bad ass name, but it should turn out more Afghan than anything, so it wouldn't be the best name.

Anyways, I look forward to seeing what you can do with some of these bad ass seeds


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 30, 2011)

I think in the new year I'm gonna do some new shit. Not changing around the room or anything, but I believe I'm gonna grow from seed. I got the ones on order. With any luck I may win some more, and I have many, many friends on RIU with lots of extra's of some really good strains. I'll need an extra spot for the seedlings so I can keep pumping out the harvests every 8-9 weeks, but that shouldn't be too difficult. I'm also going to run an outdoor girl or two. I'm gonna run with the super soil and I have a place lined up to mix it and cook it, that really helps as it is freezing here till pretty late in the new year... or at least freezing every once in a while. Snow in may happened last year, I think we got some on april this year. Anyways, enough messing with clones for the time being. Not that I don't love them, but I want to try something new. The problem with running a mother or two is that you are growing only those strains... unless you mix it up with more seeds and that's just too complicated. So we're going to try a bunch of seeds in the new year.

Lol, we haven't even met yet, but you are already altering the future of my growing jozi. I do appreciate it.


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Sep 30, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> I think in the new year I'm gonna do some new shit. Not changing around the room or anything, but I believe I'm gonna grow from seed. I got the ones on order. With any luck I may win some more, and I have many, many friends on RIU with lots of extra's of some really good strains. I'll need an extra spot for the seedlings so I can keep pumping out the harvests every 8-9 weeks, but that shouldn't be too difficult. I'm also going to run an outdoor girl or two. I'm gonna run with the super soil and I have a place lined up to mix it and cook it, that really helps as it is freezing here till pretty late in the new year... or at least freezing every once in a while. Snow in may happened last year, I think we got some on april this year. Anyways, enough messing with clones for the time being. Not that I don't love them, but I want to try something new. The problem with running a mother or two is that you are growing only those strains... unless you mix it up with more seeds and that's just too complicated. So we're going to try a bunch of seeds in the new year.
> 
> Lol, we haven't even met yet, but you are already altering the future of my growing jozi. I do appreciate it.


I never thought I would see the day you left the pool and played in the dirt. 

You will do damage brother.


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 1, 2011)

Ahh getting dirty I see  I like it!


----------



## DST (Oct 1, 2011)

super SOIL I here you say oh man of drainage pipes and flushing water?? lol. Will be nice to see. You aiming higher than the last 7gram yielder? j/k. Seriously I have just finished my wake and bake so you'll get nae sense fae me the noo. 




jigfresh said:


> I think in the new year I'm gonna do some new shit. Not changing around the room or anything, but I believe I'm gonna grow from seed. I got the ones on order. With any luck I may win some more, and I have many, many friends on RIU with lots of extra's of some really good strains. I'll need an extra spot for the seedlings so I can keep pumping out the harvests every 8-9 weeks, but that shouldn't be too difficult. I'm also going to run an outdoor girl or two. I'm gonna run with the super soil and I have a place lined up to mix it and cook it, that really helps as it is freezing here till pretty late in the new year... or at least freezing every once in a while. Snow in may happened last year, I think we got some on april this year. Anyways, enough messing with clones for the time being. Not that I don't love them, but I want to try something new. The problem with running a mother or two is that you are growing only those strains... unless you mix it up with more seeds and that's just too complicated. So we're going to try a bunch of seeds in the new year.
> 
> Lol, we haven't even met yet, but you are already altering the future of my growing jozi. I do appreciate it.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 1, 2011)

lol D. Just to be clear... I think I got 7 grams from BOTH plants combined. A 7 gram plant would be a step up already, hehe. It's hard to believe anyone could fail that badly.

Also... I will always be running the closet like normal. Just doing soil as well.



DST said:


> super SOIL I here you say oh man of drainage pipes and flushing water?? lol. Will be nice to see. You aiming higher than the last 7gram yielder? j/k. Seriously I have just finished my wake and bake so you'll get nae sense fae me the noo.


----------



## DST (Oct 1, 2011)

Ok, so you plan on soil somewhere not in the closet of vertical goodness, now that I read the post above, outside then!


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 6, 2011)

If you guys have not voted in the club 600 competition thread... please do. And be sure to vote for me! I thought this thing was a strait up picture comp... but due to posts I've read it's turned into a popularity competition. Any and all are allowed to vote... so be a pal and vote for your boy jig.

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/470950-600-club-page-600-competition.html


----------



## mr west (Oct 6, 2011)

LOL jig, I voted weeks ago lol


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 6, 2011)

Hey guys... I'm gonna try again, this time with intent. Could anyone watching this thread post on their thread a link to the comp, and ask peeps to vote for me. Cheers.

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/470950-600-club-page-600-competition.html


----------



## Jozikins (Oct 7, 2011)

Sorry dude, no journal, but I'll post it in the socal greenhouse thread going on at the bottom of the hill. I found another 25 beans btw


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 7, 2011)

Thanks Jozi. And Thanks to you jesse. I appreciate the support. I really despise that I was dragged into a mockery of a competition... but what can you do. If there is anything I dislike it's underhandedness. Well that among other things, blah blah. I'm complained to my wife enough about it... I'll spare you guys anymore.

So in MJ related news, I got my Breeders Boutique order in the mail today. http://www.seaofseeds.com/category.php?cat_url=breeders-boutique
I would really like to share with you all how it was so cleverly stealth packaged, but don't want to give any secrets away... screw it up for future orderers of sea of seeds. It definitely made me laugh though. I got: 
10 Psycho Killers (Jack the Ripper [TGA Subcool] X Deep Psychosis [Breeders Boutique]) reg
1 Casey Jones [BB] fem 
1 Brazil x KC [KC Brains] reg 
1 Cristal Paradise [KC Brains] reg 
1 Haze Special [KC Brains] reg
1 Sleestack [? DNA Genetics ?] reg
1 Kandy Kush [? Reserva Privada ?] reg

16 seeds in all. Only one feminized. I'm not into breeding so keep your fingers crossed for lots of girls. From the descriptions of these seeds, looks like most are sativa's which is nice. I want to grow some sativa goodness.

As for my plants currently growing, the J-1 and the Herijuana x New Blue Diesel just aren't going to make it. I'm going to transfer everything into the tubes either today or tomorrow. I'll post up pics of all the plants and such. Some are beaut's.

Hope everyone is having a great day... and hope your weekends turn out great. I'm going to see Blink-182 and My Chemical Romance tomorrow at the Hollywood Bowl. Should be pretty awesome!

peace


----------



## Mauler57 (Oct 7, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> If you guys have not voted in the club 600 competition thread... please do. And be sure to vote for me! I thought this thing was a strait up picture comp... but due to posts I've read it's turned into a popularity competition. Any and all are allowed to vote... so be a pal and vote for your boy jig.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/470950-600-club-page-600-competition.html


Done Brother!


----------



## Jozikins (Oct 8, 2011)

Sounds good dude, nice seed choice. Watch out on that Jack the Ripper cross, Subcool's gear can stretch like crazy! Haha, let me know if you need some heavy indica seeds, the count is up to about 400 right now, pretty stoked on that. Enjoy the show dude, not my kind of music but should still be a real fun show.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 8, 2011)

Thanks J. I still got some Banana for you to smoke. You hold on to some of those seeds for me.


----------



## Jozikins (Oct 8, 2011)

Haha, I would hope I still have plenty of seeds by then, otherwise I may face some serious jail time, lol! Mm-mm Banana! I can't wait for that man, I'll give you some SFV, you might just pull an extra one of these seeds out of it, haha. I have a non seeded beast coming down in a few days too. Which reminds me, I have some gardening to do outside right now. I don't know how these Blue Dreams are going to survive until November out here! I am going to have to take them to the carport greenhouse down below or build my own mini-greenhouse. But the weather was perfect for the SFV, they finish up right at the end of September, and I think they do better outdoors than they do indoors. They do great in both, but they really come out dank outdoor! Nobody would believe this is outdoor, nobody.


----------



## DST (Oct 9, 2011)

Eh????? A mockery of a competition, Jigfresh, this make me sad.


jigfresh said:


> Thanks Jozi. And Thanks to you jesse. I appreciate the support. I really despise that I was dragged into a mockery of a competition... but what can you do. If there is anything I dislike it's underhandedness. Well that among other things, blah blah. I'm complained to my wife enough about it... I'll spare you guys anymore.
> 
> So in MJ related news, I got my Breeders Boutique order in the mail today. http://www.seaofseeds.com/category.php?cat_url=breeders-boutique
> I would really like to share with you all how it was so cleverly stealth packaged, but don't want to give any secrets away... screw it up for future orderers of sea of seeds. It definitely made me laugh though. I got:
> ...


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 9, 2011)

DST said:


> Eh????? A mockery of a competition, Jigfresh, this make me sad.


I've got things sorted out in my head. I went off the deep end and have offended many peeps I truly care about.

I'm sorry for being such an asshole.


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 9, 2011)

If it makes you feel better, your pictures were the best ones! Most of them are folks I would consider friends and it was hard to choose of course.
Additionally yours were some of the first threads I read on here and you deserve mad props for the work and sharing you have done around here. You don't know me, I never said anything to you I don't think but I appreciate the things you have done and the cool pictures you put up to vote on as I am sure many people do. You made an honest apology, that's good now buck up feller. 

Your a good man Charlie Brown!


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 9, 2011)

agreed  at least you can rest KNOWING your pics were the best. Cheers Jig.


----------



## Jozikins (Oct 10, 2011)

Oh, btw, you're going to love that kandy kush


----------



## Mauler57 (Oct 10, 2011)

Hey Jig..How was the Blink182 concert? I hope you had a great time. When I was a teenage lad in the 70's I use to go to the Philadelphia Spectrum (RIP) almost every Friday night. Usually a 3 band line up and tickets were less than 5 bucks!! It was called a "Dance Concert" where first come, first serve for seating. We would make our way to the stage and proceeds to get our ears blasted for 2-3 hours by a massive wall of speakers. My ears would ring for 2-3 days afterwards!! In Allentown Pa, there was a 250 seat venue/movie theatre (The Roxy) that the local undergound radio station would sponsor up and coming bands. Tickets were 1-2 dollars...I knew a girl whos brother-in-law was a DJ at the station and we used to sometimes get in for free. In that movie theatre I saw....AC/DC, with the original singer Bonn Scott, Rush, Golden Earring, Judas Priest, The Tubes, Trapeze, Roy Woods Wizard and one for you English mates, Status Quo. There were others, but 35+ years has passed and they're the shows that stand out in my memory. Most I saw for free but never paid more than $2 US for the rest. I actually met Rush in person backstage. Geddy Lee was an arrogant asshole who didn't have the time of day for some young, long haired, American fan. The other 2 members were genuinely friendly and actuall conversed with us. For the record, you didn't offend me....you've been nothing but gentlemanly and helpful to me!! Peace my friend!


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Oct 12, 2011)

Hey brother.

What's up? How are your plants doing?

Well, hope life is good.

-J


----------



## Mauler57 (Oct 13, 2011)

What up Jig. Top o the morn to you my friend!


----------



## genuity (Oct 13, 2011)

how them gals doing jig?


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 13, 2011)

colocowboy said:


> If it makes you feel better, your pictures were the best ones! Most of them are folks I would consider friends and it was hard to choose of course.
> Additionally yours were some of the first threads I read on here and you deserve mad props for the work and sharing you have done around here. You don't know me, I never said anything to you I don't think but I appreciate the things you have done and the cool pictures you put up to vote on as I am sure many people do. You made an honest apology, that's good now buck up feller.
> 
> Your a good man Charlie Brown!


Thanks for the support cowboy. I'm always glad to hear from a 'new' old friend. Getting recognized for putting in the effort I put in is nice. I try to be a good RIU member at all times, and do my best to put a lot of info and pictures out there to teach, entertain, and bring some positivity to the world. Thanks for speaking up.



whodatnation said:


> agreed  at least you can rest KNOWING your pics were the best. Cheers Jig.


Aint that the truth. Cheers whodat. Still sucks a bit though. Ah well... some people just can't be dealt with... just walk to the other side of the street.



Jozikins said:


> Oh, btw, you're going to love that kandy kush


I sure hope it's a girl then!!!



Mauler57 said:


> Hey Jig..How was the Blink182 concert? I hope you had a great time. When I was a teenage lad in the 70's I use to go to the Philadelphia Spectrum (RIP) almost every Friday night. Usually a 3 band line up and tickets were less than 5 bucks!! It was called a "Dance Concert" where first come, first serve for seating. We would make our way to the stage and proceeds to get our ears blasted for 2-3 hours by a massive wall of speakers. My ears would ring for 2-3 days afterwards!! In Allentown Pa, there was a 250 seat venue/movie theatre (The Roxy) that the local undergound radio station would sponsor up and coming bands. Tickets were 1-2 dollars...I knew a girl whos brother-in-law was a DJ at the station and we used to sometimes get in for free. In that movie theatre I saw....AC/DC, with the original singer Bonn Scott, Rush, Golden Earring, Judas Priest, The Tubes, Trapeze, Roy Woods Wizard and one for you English mates, Status Quo. There were others, but 35+ years has passed and they're the shows that stand out in my memory. Most I saw for free but never paid more than $2 US for the rest. I actually met Rush in person backstage. Geddy Lee was an arrogant asshole who didn't have the time of day for some young, long haired, American fan. The other 2 members were genuinely friendly and actuall conversed with us. For the record, you didn't offend me....you've been nothing but gentlemanly and helpful to me!! Peace my friend!


That's awesome Mauler. The concert was awesome. The two main bands were so different in their approach to a show that it was hard to say which I liked better. My Chemical Romance were much more into the music in a way. Their set was much smaller, the screens around the venue only had them on it... meaning video cameras were on the band members performing. The sound was around a 4-5 compared to blink's 10. I was left with their songs ringing inside my heart. Blink on the other had just put on a freaking over the top, wild Experience. Their set was Huge... they were running around the entire stage (which is a big one). The sound was from another planet. Every hit of a bongo shook ones soul... and travis the drummer plays a mean drumset. The bass was just rediculous. The lights were amazing, lazers and strobes and all kinds of different lights. They had a drumset arm/crane thing that went out over the crowd and up about 75 feet. That was wild. I left blink not really with anything in my head... just buzzing all over my body and ears.

I used to go to a lot of shows when I was a teenager in San Diego. It's pretty cool to look back and try to remember having seen almost every band I ever cared about. Most of them many many times. The only shame is that I was super drunk and or high for all of them and can't remember much. Oh well. At least I was there, hehe.



bigjesse1922 said:


> Hey brother.
> 
> What's up? How are your plants doing?
> 
> ...


Things are ok J. I've been getting a lot done around the house. Winter is entrenching less slowly that I would prefer and forcing me to wrap up all the outside projects I can before there's snow. I was working in 50 degree rain last week... that's no fun, but a lot better than 20 degrees and windy, with snow everywhere.

Yesterday was a not so fun one. One year and one day ago was when Wifey and I had to rush to the hospital to deliver our baby at 21 weeks into pregnancy. He didn't survive labor. We were waiting to find out the sex till birth, so that was the first I knew he was my son. We didn't have a name for him. The name we put on the death certificate was Baby Fresh (with fresh representing our last name). We always 'joked' how shitty it was that my wife had to go through labor just like everyone else... only she didn't get a baby for it, AND we had to sign a damned death certificate. Someone who has a kid said the birth certificates look the same. I'll always miss my little buddy.

As of right now, my wife was supposed to have her period a couple days ago... and her temperatures (women can do this crazy thing called temping where they take their temp first thing upon waking up and it tells you shit about your cycle and helps to conceive) have been elevated, which means she is most likely pregnant. And we will most likely be looking at a June baby. All spare thoughts can be directed towards my wife's belly. Would be much appreciated.



Mauler57 said:


> What up Jig. Top o the morn to you my friend!


Thanks bro. Bet you are getting excited to harvest your plant. A word of warning... you are going to need spring loaded scissors... and you are going to HATE trimming.



genuity said:


> how them gals doing jig?


Gals are doing ok G. I wish they were better... but they are how they are. I took some pictures as they were begin relocated the other day. They are now in the flooded tubes with some crazy fencing going on around them. I'll upload some of the pics now... then take a couple of what they are like now... and post those later.

Thanks for stopping by fellas. Really appreciate it.

PICTURE TIME: +++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

So I got some more 'screen' for the closet. This is what I use. I think it's only available in the South West US. It's stucco backing and I don't think yall use stucco in other part... maybe you do? You gotta cut off the paper which can be fun for 3 minutes and annoying for another 5 or 10, lol. The squares are 2" x 2" and I like how bendable it is... not hard to cut or bend, but holds it shape. This cost $8.50 or so. I think it's 8" x 4"... maybe longer.



I use RO water to make my ice. Apparently there is a phenomenon that happens when you use purified water to make ice.

ICE SPIKES!!!!



I took a picture of my closet with nothing in it... just for fun.



I killed two plants. Well I don't know if it was me... but they just refused to grow roots. It was so weird... you'll see the difference in roots with the other ones. Strange. The bigger plant is the J-1, the smaller one is Heri X NBD.  



These 5 pics are of the Herijuana. She was way too tall for me, but I didn't want to top her... that was the best part of her. So I broke a bitch. I pinched her down low twice and bent her a couple new ones. There was no way my fingers were going to damage the stalk down there, so I used two batteries and sorta sandwiched the stalk with them... make sense? Haha, I thought not. I did the same treatment to the tall D-OG plant I had. She is on the other side of the closet.



Here is the lone NY-47. Looking like a nice little plant.



This is the OG Kush plant. The parent of the infamous DOG kush.



And last but not least are the 5 - D-OG Kush plants:





That's it. I'll snap a pic or two of what they look like now. But I'll make a new post for it. You are excused now, lol.


----------



## Mauler57 (Oct 13, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Thanks bro. Bet you are getting excited to harvest your plant. A word of warning... you are going to need spring loaded scissors... and you are going to HATE trimming.


Do you mean these?  2 pairs for 14 bucks and change from Amazon with free shipping!! I'm hoping all works out with you and your wife. You're in my thoughts my friend.


----------



## DST (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi Jig,

A right line up ahead. The DOG's love bening supercropped and I find they react very well. You can get the thinner branches (if you are careful when bending ewtc) to produce some solid nugs. Will be interesting to see how the famous OG Kush seed turns out, lol. 

Peace to you bru,

D


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Oct 13, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> All spare thoughts can be directed towards my wife's belly. Would be much appreciated.


You got it buddy. Sending all my positive energy.


----------



## Mauler57 (Oct 16, 2011)

G'morning Jig. How goes it up North??


----------



## mr west (Oct 19, 2011)

cold and windy I bet lol, any more bears seen lately?


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 19, 2011)

Mauler57 said:


> Do you mean these? View attachment 1834586 2 pairs for 14 bucks and change from Amazon with free shipping!! I'm hoping all works out with you and your wife. You're in my thoughts my friend.


Thanks Mauler. And yeah I mean those. Gonna be a 'fun' time for sure.



DST said:


> A right line up ahead. The DOG's love bening supercropped and I find they react very well. You can get the thinner branches (if you are careful when bending ewtc) to produce some solid nugs. Will be interesting to see how the famous OG Kush seed turns out, lol.


Lol D. The dog didn't survive the supercropping. She dead. The other plant I broke kept going strong. There is one little tiny branch that is below the breaks. I'll leave that one see if I can get a gram off her. Maybe even a seed or two.  The OG is looking real good so far.



bigjesse1922 said:


> You got it buddy. Sending all my positive energy.


Thanks Jesse. I appreciate it.



Mauler57 said:


> G'morning Jig. How goes it up North??


It's good, although I'm not North of much aside Mexico. I'm more in the sky.



mr west said:


> cold and windy I bet lol, any more bears seen lately?


It's actually been warm. The cat's have gotten to have the windows open all night in the cat house. It's wild, down the hill in the Los Angeles basin it's been getting up to 100 f... that's like 37+ to you mate.

I have to say, I was a bit disturbed reading about Fred West. I have no idea if that's why peeps on here call you fred, either way... that dude wasn't very nice. I also recently looked up some clips of Rab c. LOL... I'm sure it's really funny... but I can't understand a fookin word. It makes me laugh just to feel so clueless watching.

EDIT: When I read your post I thought you said beans, as in seeds. Was thinking it was code or something, lolol... I left what I said cause it's funny to me. And yeah, we saw the bear about a week ago. Scared the shit out of me. /EDIT

No more beans yet... but haven't been to the post in a few days. We don't get delivery here in the mountains, just PO boxes. That is an exciting questions though. I know I have one package on the way, maybe there are more. How intriguing.

No baby this round. I'm back off the pot. Gonna try harder this month. There is good news though. The trip we were planning to the uk is on because we don't have to worry about pregnancy issues. Figured out the dates last night. Wife's parents are going to take a vacation of their own to Cali to watch the house and cats for the month we are away. Lucky them... and Lucky us.

Life is good. Yet I am still in a bad mood most of the time. Grrrr.

Took a stray cat to the vet today to be fixed. Never much fun trapping and driving a wild cat around town. 30 minute drive as well.

Plants are starting to stink. I'll take a pic right now. God these plants look like shit. You'd think I didn't know what I was doing. Never again will it be like this... mark my words.

Group shot:






(almost) Dead Dog:






OG Kush:






Herijuana:






Ny-47:






4 More Dogs:


----------



## Mauler57 (Oct 19, 2011)

Hey Jig. What's up my friend. Question......Do you ever have root clogging issues? Is there a screen to keep the roots from flowing to next plants roots? Inquiring minds want to know...


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 19, 2011)

I have had issues with the roots clogging up the whole tube. That happened on my Sour Kush grow (the one for which this thread was started). I vegged the clones (which were already rooted) for 3 or 4 weeks. That plus the flowering time meant the water started spilling out the plant holes. Definitely not a good scene. That is one of the reasons I have gone to less veg time, so the roots don't get too big. I'm not worried about the roots overlapping, so there is no separating of them. They do overlap a bit, but the bulk of the roots is close to the plant and in between plants. When they overlap it is just the end of the roots from the one going under the bulk of the next. I don't see them as fighting for food or anything. And they don't really grow 'into' each other at all. When I end up pulling them out at the end they aren't tangled at all.

Thanks for the question.

EDIT: Here's a couple pics of the ghetto fix I made for the leaking water. The tape is holding up a piece of plastic helping the water drip into the cup that has tubes that run into the plant site below. Pretty funny looking. You can kinda see the green slick on the tube behind the paint. Pretty gross.



jigfresh said:


> The cup action


----------



## Mauler57 (Oct 19, 2011)

A man's gotta do what a man's gotta do. As long as it gets the job done. Granted, with that leak, that setup won't be the centerfold for High Times. Peace


----------



## mr west (Oct 20, 2011)

Fred west was a horrible man I was thinking of Adam West when i set up my account lol.


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 20, 2011)

All I remember of that deal is that I found it strange they would have to demolish the home completely and entirely (burnt and pulverized) to discourage people from collecting the remnants. That guy was a sick fuck, I can't imagine people wanting to have a piece of that history.


----------



## DST (Oct 20, 2011)

I always wanted a Utility Belt with Shark Repellant Spray. Still not got one...boo!


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 20, 2011)

WHAT?!? Too much trimming got you losing it bru, lol. We got some bear mace over hear... even comes with a carrying case thing you can strap over your shoulder. Might work on sharks too.


----------



## DST (Oct 20, 2011)

peeps were talking about Adam West.....Batman, scene when he is hanging from helicopter ladder,,,anyway, probably too much trimming. Bear repellant sounds good though!


----------



## mr west (Oct 20, 2011)

DST said:


> I always wanted a Utility Belt with Shark Repellant Spray. Still not got one...boo!


nanna nanna nanna nanna, nanna nanna nanna nanna, batman! I got the whole first season of batman 1966, POW!!


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 20, 2011)

SMASH!!!! BOOM!!!! KAZOW!!!!

Was thinking yesterday of you walking up a wall holding a rope.... funny stuff. The funniest part in my head was that I don't know what you look like, so it was just a shadowy skinny figure with baggy jeans on, lol.

Now I'm laughing at myself not paying attention to my own thread. I get it now D. You're not as loony as I thought (or maybe you are and hiding it well)


----------



## mr west (Oct 20, 2011)

hiding it well id say lol


----------



## Mauler57 (Oct 21, 2011)

Brought back some fond memories of when I was a lad. I was glued to the TV for every episode of Batman. That was even pre stoner days for me! And I'm tokin' for 41 yrs now!! Adam West and Burt Ward. It was so hokey and cheap, but I loved it. The choreographed fights were hilarious, you could actually see them missing the punches, but their heads would still snap back!. HaHa. Thanks for the memory lane flash!!


----------



## duchieman (Oct 22, 2011)

Hey Jig. Just popped by to see what you got going on lately. Looks good. That Heri looks great. I've got a Heri X Extrema cross going. 2 Actually. Same leaf structure. Thinking of going soil you say?
Hmmm?


----------



## Mauler57 (Oct 22, 2011)

Sup Jig? All of a sudden...I have nothing to do.....no nutes or Ph to check....kind of a bummer really. I got so used to the routine. Oh well, I have Green House Bubba Kush and Reserva Privada Critical Jack up next....Soon as the tent is empty of the harvest. Gimme more picture my friend.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 22, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Hey Jig. Just popped by to see what you got going on lately. Looks good. That Heri looks great. I've got a Heri X Extrema cross going. 2 Actually. Same leaf structure. Thinking of going soil you say?
> Hmmm?


Thanks for stopping by duchie. I owe your journal a visit. It's been on my to do list, hehe. I'm stoked about how the plants are looking considering how they had been looking. The are making a recovery. And I'm always blown away how the buds end up looking. Always top notch. I think that's my problem. If I can get away growing very mediocre plants while still getting awesome buds and smoke at the end my desire to grow amazing plants dwindles. Even thought I know amazing plants would give me the same or better buds... only A WHOLE SHIT LOAD more of them. Money down the drain because I'm lazy.

In the new year I'm going to try quite a few things. I talked to the wife yesterday about moving out the closet into a 4'x4' space in the spare bedroom. It used to be her office, but we are re-arranging the house at the moment.

I'm also going to try an outdoor soil plant, and set up a friend of mine with a soil grow... so I figure I should grow in some soil, just so I can help him along the way.



Mauler57 said:


> Sup Jig? All of a sudden...I have nothing to do.....no nutes or Ph to check....kind of a bummer really. I got so used to the routine. Oh well, I have Green House Bubba Kush and Reserva Privada Critical Jack up next....Soon as the tent is empty of the harvest. Gimme more picture my friend.


I know what you mean about having a lot of time. When I'm not growing I feel like I'm forgetting something all the time. Like "Isn't there something I should be doing right now?" haha. I've heard really good things about the critical jack. And I have heard bubba is some real good smoke. I'm sure I've had some before in my buying from the dispensary days.

Here's a rip from the 600. I'm sorry I don't pay more attention to my thread.

Oh... and today is me and my wifes 5th anniversary. Happy day!!!



jigfresh the incredible said:


> We had the stray cat in the back bathroom while he recovered from getting his balls removed (poor fella). The dryer is back there. Somehow he knocked the gas hose off the shut off valve. I know right, how the fuck does a gas hose just pop off. Anyways, the valve was just spewing gas for probably 15 minutes, maybe even 30. I smelled it in the living room, even with the bathroom door closed. When I went in the back it was scary as fuck. You could hear the hiss and the smell was sooooooo bad. I was sure the little cat would be dead, but he was ok. I had to get him out of there. We put him outside, and put all the indoor cats in the shed. Opened all the windows and waited for the gas man to show up. I was dizzy and lightheaded and nauseus. Not fun. Now I have a feeling like my house is a death trap (even though it's not)
> 
> Anyone want to come over for a visit? lol
> 
> ...


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 22, 2011)

Happy Anniversary Jig!


----------



## Dropastone (Oct 22, 2011)

What up jig, just popped by to say hey and to wish you a happy anniversary my friend. Plants are looking very nice as well.

Peace.


----------



## Jozikins (Oct 22, 2011)

Happy anniversary dude


----------



## Mauler57 (Oct 23, 2011)

Happy Anniversary to you and the Mrs. You have a grow thread in the 600 watt grow club?? Got a link? Jarred the clones tonight.

View attachment 1852363

View attachment 1852362


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 23, 2011)

I don't know if you are ready for the awesomeness that is https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/285620-club-600-a.html

30,000 posts of good vibes, good friends, good buds, good info, and of course good times. It moves fast... beware.

We'd love to have you, if you would have us that is.

Love the pics. That's a lot of bud. How much light did you use... I forget.

Thanks everyone for the well wishes. It was a great day we had yesterday. Just fabulous.

EDIT: To everyone else... I helped grow those buds (a little at least, lol). I'm proud of us! hehe I've never been shy taking credit for stuff.


----------



## DST (Oct 24, 2011)

Once again, he's back the Incredible.....lol.

Hey ma dude Jig, glad you had a super day mate. Looking forward to the next incredible installment, lol.

DST


----------



## Jozikins (Oct 24, 2011)

So I moved off the mountain. Almost done. We need to meet up and blaze it friend, before I'm gone. Plus I got puka shells for you.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 24, 2011)

DST the unstoppable said:


> Once again, he's back the Incredible.....lol.
> 
> Hey ma dude Jig, glad you had a super day mate. Looking forward to the next incredible installment, lol.


Hahahahaha.... was wondering if anyone would see that. Good eye D. You can still see even with the poker in the eye. Ping pong balls not sounding that bad anymore, lol.

I'm having so much fun with the quotes. I'm laughing like a madman right now. Good thing I'm alone. Only the cats around to think I'm nuts. hehehe



Jozikins the great said:


> So I moved off the mountain. Almost done. We need to meet up and blaze it friend, before I'm gone. Plus I got puka shells for you.


Bummer Jozi. Well maybe... if it's a better situation then good for you. I just know I love it up here and assume everyone else does too. I'm not smoking right now, but we can meet up and you can smoke some of my stuff, sound good? Hit me up in a PM lemme know what you are thinking bro.

I'm watching the world series right now on mute. Listening to the commentary on ESPN radio. I gotta say they have a lot more interesting stuff to say than the guys on TV. Hard to beleive the game isn't 9-2 with all the runners the cards have had. This is a hell of a series.

Plants are putting along. Tons of pistals, losing a few leaves on the heri... hopefully she finishes well. 6 weeks left!!!


----------



## DST (Oct 25, 2011)

the unstoppable, lmao.....


----------



## Mauler57 (Oct 25, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> I don't know if you are ready for the awesomeness that is https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/285620-club-600-a.html
> 
> 30,000 posts of good vibes, good friends, good buds, good info, and of course good times. It moves fast... beware.
> 
> ...


She vegged under UFO LED's for 30 days, than 10 days into 12/12 under the LED's until i bought the 400HPS. Here's the rest of "our" grow. I do appreciate all the pointers you gave me brother! Karma will come around to you!
I think, at least for 1 or 2 more grows. I'll stay a celler dweller with the rest of us 400 watters! I know it's really only good for a 3x3 area....but, that's all I want and really need. 11 stanky dank, sweet and sticky z's....Almost surreal...hahahahahahahahahahaha. Peace my brother! 



View attachment 1855417

View attachment 1855416


----------



## gumball (Oct 25, 2011)

real nice mauler, and jig


----------



## Jozikins (Oct 25, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Hahahahaha.... was wondering if anyone would see that. Good eye D. You can still see even with the poker in the eye. Ping pong balls not sounding that bad anymore, lol.
> 
> I'm having so much fun with the quotes. I'm laughing like a madman right now. Good thing I'm alone. Only the cats around to think I'm nuts. hehehe
> 
> ...


I love it up there, but I had no plans of trying to survive another winter up there, I love the snow... when I'm visiting, lol. That and getting to school/work in a timely manner was just impossible for me. But I'm way down man, sounds good, let me know when you start smoking again too, I'll make a trip out there just to blaze you out.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 25, 2011)

Mauler57 said:


> I think, at least for 1 or 2 more grows. I'll stay a celler dweller with the rest of us 400 watters!


Nothing wrong with running a 400... especially when you do so well with it. I haven't gotten over 11 onces twice in a row now, and I'm running a 1000w. Great job.

The 600 club really doesn't have anything to do with runing 600w. It's just a good time with good peeps. And of course good buds. Whatever suits you though.



gumball said:


> real nice mauler, and jig


hehe.. thanks. At least Mauler is giving me something to be proud of. I'm almost embarrassed with how my plant look right now. At least they'll give me a few ounces of dank. Can't complain about that.


----------



## Jozikins (Oct 25, 2011)

A 400w HPS is a very powerful lamp, some people don't give it enough credit, but I've seen over a pound coming out from under a single 400w lamp with just a cheap technaflora kit and a 2.5 x 3 ft scrog. I love growing with my 600w HPS, but I often find myself going back to 400w for a cheap quick fix with excellent results, all depends on how much attention you give your plants. But I need a 1k just to efficiently fill a 4x4 veg room right now, I have 2 400w hanging in a 4x4 tent and the light foot print is 2.5 x 4 and is not cutting it.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 25, 2011)

Jozikins said:


> A 400w HPS is a very powerful lamp, some people don't give it enough credit, but I've seen over a pound coming out from under a single 400w lamp with just a cheap technaflora kit and a 2.5 x 3 ft scrog. I love growing with my 600w HPS, but I often find myself going back to 400w for a cheap quick fix with excellent results, all depends on how much attention you give your plants. But I need a 1k just to efficiently fill a 4x4 veg room right now, I have 2 400w hanging in a 4x4 tent and the light foot print is 2.5 x 4 and is not cutting it.


Wanna trade a 1000w for a 600 and a 400? I'd love two light sources for my two levels.

And I know what you mean about winter. The only way it's really doable for me is that I 'work' from home and so does wifey. Having to make it to school or work down the hill would not be easy, fun, or anything I would want to do.


----------



## Jozikins (Oct 25, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Wanna trade a 1000w for a 600 and a 400? I'd love two light sources for my two levels.
> 
> And I know what you mean about winter. The only way it's really doable for me is that I 'work' from home and so does wifey. Having to make it to school or work down the hill would not be easy, fun, or anything I would want to do.


 Yeah that's why I moved. If I wanted to avoid the PM I had to move to Crestline, and I like the area fine enough, but it's sooo damn smoggy my asthma can't handle it. It's not that I don't love the Bear Mountain, it's that I fucking HATE San Bernardino, so I would have to move up to Big Bear if I wanted to avoid going back down to SB, but then my PM and snow problem would be worse. Dirty fucking grimmey, disgusting, underhanded, fucked San Bernardino. I feel like if you do something really really really awesome in life, and the entire nation is trying to think of the best way to reward you, I think the ultimate reward would be the president handing you a torch to burn down San Bernardino with... The world would be better off without it. Fuckin' a', that's how much I hate SB.

Half my 600w ballasts are 600/400w switches from NexGen, so I would be getting the short end of the stick trading 2 290 dollar ballasts for 1 260 dollar ballast, but I do recommend you try 2 400's or 2 600's in your grow room, would be much more efficient, and would probably help get a more even yield through out the garden, and less heat stress, I'm sure when the buds start leaning into that lamp, even if they don't burn, they get hot. And remember the internal temp of those leaves is 10 to 15 degrees hotter than it is on the surface of the leaf


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 25, 2011)

So I'm getting the feeling you don't like San bernardino much? lol. I think it's a pit too, but don't have the strong feelings like you do. However, I've never lived there. I'm sure my opinion would change.

It was worth asking about the lights. Mine only cost me $115 new. Plus shipping. I got some cheap equipment, but it works, so it's all good. I'm thinking of getting one of those splitters for the 1k that will run 2- 600 bulbs. However it will cost $200 or so, and I'd rather take a plane trip with that money. So many places in the world to visit, and so many people to meet. Good thing we can just drive to eachother.

I'll keep you posted on my mj intake. And I will of course hold on to some banana for you.



Jozikins said:


> Yeah that's why I moved. If I wanted to avoid the PM I had to move to Crestline, and I like the area fine enough, but it's sooo damn smoggy my asthma can't handle it. It's not that I don't love the Bear Mountain, it's that I fucking HATE San Bernardino, so I would have to move up to Big Bear if I wanted to avoid going back down to SB, but then my PM and snow problem would be worse. Dirty fucking grimmey, disgusting, underhanded, fucked San Bernardino. I feel like if you do something really really really awesome in life, and the entire nation is trying to think of the best way to reward you, I think the ultimate reward would be the president handing you a torch to burn down San Bernardino with... The world would be better off without it. Fuckin' a', that's how much I hate SB.
> 
> Half my 600w ballasts are 600/400w switches from NexGen, so I would be getting the short end of the stick trading 2 290 dollar ballasts for 1 260 dollar ballast


----------



## Jozikins (Oct 25, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> So I'm getting the feeling you don't like San bernardino much? lol. I think it's a pit too, but don't have the strong feelings like you do. However, I've never lived there. I'm sure my opinion would change.
> 
> It was worth asking about the lights. Mine only cost me $115 new. Plus shipping. I got some cheap equipment, but it works, so it's all good. I'm thinking of getting one of those splitters for the 1k that will run 2- 600 bulbs. However it will cost $200 or so, and I'd rather take a plane trip with that money. So many places in the world to visit, and so many people to meet. Good thing we can just drive to eachother.
> 
> I'll keep you posted on my mj intake. And I will of course hold on to some banana for you.


I've never lived there, but after working there for a while I'd had it. I think it would be a worthwhile investment if you saw 3x or even 6x your money back in only 2 months. But I know how you feel, I'm young and restless, and I want to travel like a madman. I just wish I could find a job that requires me traveling a lot, I need to learn some new languages. Lol. 

But you have no idea how much I appreciate you holding onto some Banana OG for me, it's really good medication and I love it. It's fucked up that me and my friends won a gold medal for that shit, and I'm not even allowed to get a clone  It's okay, I've been talking to some people and I may get some yet


----------



## rzza (Oct 26, 2011)

jig lemme know your thoughts and criticism please.

[youtube]t6uA9yD9b2o[/youtube]


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm guessing it's a sealed room, with that big vent on the side with the A/C's blocked off, am I correct in that? I would get another fan like the one you have and put one under each light. How long are you vegging and/ or how big are you wanting them to get? The reason I ask is because I wonder what the root masses will look like. Is that 4" pipe or 6" pipe. I worry that you will clog the pipe with roots if they get too massive. That happened to me one grow and water was trickling out one of the holes because the roots were so big they filled nearly the entire pipe.

The 4 plants in the corners might not do that well, I've noticed in my setup they get a bit hidden by the plants on each side. No biggy, just don't put your best plants there. Another thing I think of is water temp. Make sure you keep it around 70 or below. What's the airpump do? And is that a heater?

I also think it's cool how it's lifted up. You can still rock some soil plants below. Is that the plan?

I think it looks great. Great work!!!


----------



## rzza (Oct 26, 2011)

thank jig, it is six inch and it the room is sealed. i only veg for a week or two after roots, in bubble buckets, in another room then bring four into the flower room each week. im gonna put bubble buckets on the floor where you see the soil plants, im done with soil 100%. the reason i went with hovering pipe rather than building a table is because i have to crawl under it in order to get inside. im also putting a support beam or trellis of some type to perpetually scrog them but i havent figured that one out yet. i see already the problem with the four corners and i think ill sacrifice a few plants and keep those holes empty.

what do you mean "whats the air pump do"?i have two in there both cheapos and they are oxygenating the main rez.
heater yes cause my night temps get low. it just comes on when it hits 70.

thanks for the tips, this is all very new im not even trying to dial in yet still getting things situated.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 26, 2011)

I asked about the airpumps because I've found the waterfall in my setup to be enough oxygen... however, running more bubble can never hurt.

I was gonna suggest a scrog, but couldn't figure how to do it. With the 6" pipe you definitely wont have to worry about roots clogging it.

If it were my I would let it get as cold as possible at night to keep the water temps down, and get some wild color change on them. My room is consistantly at or below 65. Sometimes down to 55... brrrrrrr. I love having buckets below. Great deal.

I'm excited to see where this thing goes. Thanks for asking.

Oh, and just for curiosity sake, what wattage lights are those, and what size water pump do you have?


----------



## rzza (Oct 26, 2011)

its the 25 watt eco air. i also thought the bubbles from the water fall would be enough but im new to hydro and had to be sure so there are also three stones in there. i only use 6 gallons of water at any one time.

your temps are like that with lights on? caus eyou said always. or your referring to night temps?

two 1k hps. for the scrog i think imma hang a piece of steel mesh from the ceiling to only reach the middle or bottom of plants and on hinges so it can be moved if wanted. ill use 4 or 6 inch squares. you know the highway mesh .....


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 26, 2011)

The mesh sound good. And I meant lights off... sorry. Lights on is between 78-90, depending on summer/winter and plants being big. When the plants are little the temps are higher, not sure why that is. I guess they soak up some of the heat???


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 26, 2011)

Howdy Jig  


Hey rzza~ That room and set up looks spectacular. Id like to add my critique as well if ya dont mind? 
First~ not very good having the main res and air pumps in the sealed room full of co2 because all your doing is pumping co2 into the water when you need o2 for the roots. Id put both the main res and air pumps outside the room. I think a waterfall is a great way to put o2 into the water but the air pumps are also key imo. I always opt for more air.
Second~ Id have some chains hanging the tubes up just to be more secure,,, the wire is probably fine but why risk your plants and system crashing down when you could just get some chain and heavy duty hooks for 20$... Worth it to me.

Other than that I think its a killer set-up and could easily be pushing out over 1gpw once dialed in  I want one!!! Tip of the hat.


Also~ If going perpetual your gonna need a separate res for each group of plants growing... Dont want to be flushing one group while the other is in the middle of flower and vise versa... Buuuut you may have already planned this,,, Im just saying 

Once again, Im jealous!


----------



## rzza (Oct 26, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> When the plants are little the temps are higher, not sure why that is. I guess they soak up some of the heat???



haha thats strange


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 26, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Howdy Jig
> 
> 
> Hey rzza~ That room and set up looks spectacular. Id like to add my critique as well if ya dont mind?
> ...


Good info whodat. Got any advice for my setup? Seems as if you think of everything.


----------



## rzza (Oct 26, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Howdy Jig
> 
> 
> Hey rzza~ That room and set up looks spectacular. Id like to add my critique as well if ya dont mind?
> ...


hey man thanks for that! 

i found out the hard way about the co2 in the water and my first round of plants have already suffered and a tad on the second round, so i have shut off the co2 and will relocate the rez and air pump tomorrow.

for the seperate rez's, i battled this in my head for a long time i beat it to death and i decided two things....
1. i will grow 20 new strains together in this system with one nute regimen and the five or six that adapt best to the nute formula will become moms therefore only grwing strains that are happy in my system.
2. i will not flush however i will drown the plants in a seperate room in the dark in 5 gallon buckets (remember only 4 per week so should be simple) of water and no oxygen. i know a guy who knows a guy LOL and he swears by this and says the buds get much more solid among other benefits.
2a. i stopped flushing in soil anyhow after the first year and i swear i never noticed a differece...

got any tips on running co2 without controller, i may have my hands on a digital meter that will help me dial in 10 1500 with a timer ....until then how can i do it? anything? haha

once again, thanks and jig thanks for letting me post my shit up here.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 26, 2011)

rzza said:


> once again, thanks and jig thanks for letting me post my shit up here.


For sure bro. My thread is your thread. More info for me anyhow. I'm all about it.


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 26, 2011)

rzza said:


> hey man thanks for that!
> 
> i found out the hard way about the co2 in the water and my first round of plants have already suffered and a tad on the second round, so i have shut off the co2 and will relocate the rez and air pump tomorrow.
> 
> ...


Sounds cool. 
Did I miss a dehumidifier or do you not have one? I saw its at 33% but when that room fills up with plants they are going to transpire allot and you'll need it or risk getting bud rott/mold, pm... I might have missed it. But you'll most def need one for the "drowning" room, that sounds interesting btw. I keep my soil plants in darkness too, sometimes even for over a week until I get around to them.
Iv even left a few plants in darkness until they dried on the stalk still in dirt and all lol and ready for jars after a trim. I like it .

About the soil flushing too. It takes a tone of water to flush organics out of the soil and why would you want to the first place!?!?! lol. Not directed at you, just the crazy flush heads out there hah.

Co2 without controller,,,
Id get a 15 minute duration timer and adjust the the regulator... It would be difficult because as the plants get bigger they will use more so youd have to keep on adjusting but still never REALLY knowing the co2 ppms in the room... 
Id say the room would be incomplete without a co2 monitor/controller... for sure.

Also, that 25lb tank isn't going to last long hehe  either get a 50lb tank or 2 smaller ones, one filled at all times ready for when the other goes out or even hook those 2 into 1 regulator. I run an 8x8x8, a 25lb tank gets used up about every week now. I have 2 tanks because of this.
It could save some headaches in the future.

Did i miss anything? let me know.


----------



## rzza (Oct 26, 2011)

I think ill get another 20# tank, this one lasted two weeks at 5000 PPM!!!!!!!!!!! I had no clue it was so high i just calculated my cubic ft and set the flow gauge to 1. anyhow i confirmed the digi meter it will be ordered tomorrow you will se pics soon and ill dial it in with a timer. then i will adjust daily if needed. then ill buy a controller in time. 

no dehumid cause im hoping my a/c does it for me, its on all day just set to 78 degrees and heater set to about (analog) 70 degrees. so the ac is always running and i THINK drying the air. either way ....i will put the dehumid on the to buy list. thanks.


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 26, 2011)

Yeah ac removes moisture out of the air too.
Subbed to your journal btw.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 26, 2011)

Is the AC on during lights off? That's when my humidity skyrockets. Usually 15% or lower during the day and around 40-50% at lights off. So assuming they are off, I would say a dehumidifier would be crucial when the lights go out. PM sucks.

Man... aren't you glad you asked in my thread... and that whodat watches.

Lol... my theory in flushing is that I save money on nutrients, hehehe.


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 27, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Is the AC on during lights off? That's when my humidity skyrockets. Usually 15% or lower during the day and around 40-50% at lights off. So assuming they are off, I would say a dehumidifier would be crucial when the lights go out. PM sucks.
> 
> Man... aren't you glad you asked in my thread... and that whodat watches.
> 
> Lol... my theory in flushing is that I save money on nutrients, hehehe.


Hes got that heater and they can put out a dry heat so it would also remove moisture,, but none the less a dehumidifier is quite necessary in our "hobby".

Id do believe in flushing when using synthetic nutes though, just not organics. I flush all my hydro for 5 or more days in dwc. Rockwool can hold more salts and nutes as well, I like just using hydroton in net pots.

Hey jig! go catch my double post update in the 6  the one in my thread too lol


----------



## Jozikins (Oct 27, 2011)

More plants, bigger plants. Even if they seem to big, remember "Fuck it." lol just keep pushing them through, and use up all that light you went through so much trouble to utilize, you can rock the shit out of that, I know you can. Veg the living hell out of your plants, the benefit to your system is that you can have a solid crop start to finish in hydro, and constantly be rotating plants in soil. You supplement, and cash crop at the same time, awesome. Or you can drown it like you said, drowning does help a lot more than nothing at all, but flushing is important IMO, but since you have so little medium, and so much water, drowning would almost be the same thing, alternatively you can drown for 1 day in a bucket of water, change the water, and continue drowning. Just in case, I don't know, I'm OCD as fuck, I cross methods all the god damn time just to cover my bases, but sometimes it shoots me in the foot.

Build a higher up shelf to test clones and seeds straight from 12/12 to just test things out. Of course when bringing home new clones, you always want to quarantine for 2 weeks, you will always be mad at yourself if you didn't. Nobody has a perfect garden.


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 27, 2011)

Jozikins said:


> More plants, bigger plants. Even if they seem to big, remember "Fuck it." lol just keep pushing them through, and use up all that light you went through so much trouble to utilize, you can rock the shit out of that, I know you can. Veg the living hell out of your plants, the benefit to your system is that you can have a solid crop start to finish in hydro, and constantly be rotating plants in soil. You supplement, and cash crop at the same time, awesome. Or you can drown it like you said, drowning does help a lot more than nothing at all, but flushing is important IMO, but since you have so little medium, and so much water, drowning would almost be the same thing, alternatively you can drown for 1 day in a bucket of water, change the water, and continue drowning. Just in case, I don't know, I'm OCD as fuck, I cross methods all the god damn time just to cover my bases, but sometimes it shoots me in the foot.
> 
> Build a higher up shelf to test clones and seeds straight from 12/12 to just test things out. Of course when bringing home new clones, you always want to quarantine for 2 weeks, you will always be mad at yourself if you didn't. Nobody has a perfect garden.


hahah hey joz 

Cant veg too long for those 6 inch tubes  Hydro makes roots go crazy and a clog would blow big time. Id do 12/12 from rooted clone in that beast... And hes gonna have buckets on the bottom  oh lord I can just see it... It wouldent hurt to toss in a few 600ds either


----------



## rzza (Oct 27, 2011)

600ds? u talkin bout lights? i was thinkin of splitting off my 2 1k to 4 600. drop on in each corner and enjoy whats 600 DS??

jig the air and heat are both on all day and night, the ac blows room temp air when the ac isnt kicked on and the heater just shuts itself off over 70ish degrees.

hey shelves sounds fun too !! I can very easily raise and lower the 6 inch piping anytime as well


welp, im headin out so go move the rez and air pump to the outside. pics to follow. and ill start a journal once i get dialed in i would be sorta embarrased to do it at this point.


----------



## Endur0xX (Oct 27, 2011)

rzza said:


> jig lemme know your thoughts and criticism please.
> 
> [youtube]t6uA9yD9b2o[/youtube]


just a thought : Once all the plants are big and are all leaves and branches pointing towards the lights, dont you think that they will be a lot of pressure on your pipes... I dont know how well you glued everything together but if the pipes start to move around you may end up with leaks... you may want to increase the rigidity... awesome setup though, good luck


----------



## rzza (Oct 27, 2011)

Endur0xX said:


> just a thought : Once all the plants are big and are all leaves and branches pointing towards the lights, dont you think that they will be a lot of pressure on your pipes... I dont know how well you glued everything together but if the pipes start to move around you may end up with leaks... you may want to increase the rigidity... awesome setup though, good luck


thanks. i have some of that steel wire and i want to add alot more supports. i was thinking like every 4 holes or so and use them for plant support as well....

I didnt glue anything  i just put them together and had the water flow go the same way as the pipes overlap ...you know what im sayin right? LOL and then i used waterproof tape and sealed like that. i have a small leak in each of the four corners, very minor and i would imagine easy fix but havent got around to it yet.

i think the 6 inch duct will be temporary, it only cost me 60 in pipe and 30 in tape. ill destroy it soon and build one with either pvc or something else even more creative.

at that point i will ad more rez's and seperate the pipes ...


----------



## rzza (Oct 27, 2011)

i just figured it out ....you meant 600s and the d was fat finger syndrome. im retarded.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 27, 2011)

mine's just stuck together too. No glue or anything, hehe.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 27, 2011)

Took some pics just now. Camera died in the middle of the photo session. Here's the highlights of what I got. Not bad for 2 and a half weeks in 12/12.

Haha... just looked at them. Pretty shitty pics. I'll get better ones using a flash when I charge my little camera. I'll keep these small though, as not much to see here, lol

*DAY 18*
Herijuana

NY-47

DOG Kush


----------



## DST (Oct 27, 2011)

Dst woz ere 27-11-11 21:32. Peace


----------



## bekindbud (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks for the link jig, subd up. Love your set up bro, its tight! You are going to like the Herijuana, not much of a smell but very potent smoke and high!

Peace

BKB


----------



## gumball (Oct 27, 2011)

DST said:


> Dst woz ere 27-11-11 21:32. Peace


DST, its 27-10-11, LOL


----------



## rzza (Oct 27, 2011)

this is your first time growing these strains jig?


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 27, 2011)

Yep. I've actually never grown the same strain twice. And this is my 7th grow. This grow makes it 14 strains I've run.

Just for fun... this is what I've run:

Hindu Skunk
White Widow
Purple Kush
Casey Jones
Sour Grape
Querkle
Odyssey
Sour Kush
Larry OG
Banana OG
Herijuana
D-OG Kush
NY-47
OG Kush

And I would have run (if they didn't die)
Herijuana X New Blue Diesel
J-1


----------



## rzza (Oct 27, 2011)

sick bro i have a hindu kush thats flowering and i have high hopes for. it has the best structure of any plant ive grown thus far i do believe.


----------



## bekindbud (Oct 27, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Yep. I've actually never grown the same strain twice. And this is my 7th grow. This grow makes it 14 strains I've run.
> 
> Just for fun... this is what I've run:
> 
> ...


Nice strains, is there reasons why you dont grow the same strain more than once?


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 27, 2011)

I like smoking different stuff.


----------



## Jozikins (Oct 27, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Took some pics just now. Camera died in the middle of the photo session. Here's the highlights of what I got. Not bad for 2 and a half weeks in 12/12.
> 
> Haha... just looked at them. Pretty shitty pics. I'll get better ones using a flash when I charge my little camera. I'll keep these small though, as not much to see here, lol
> 
> ...


You need ca/mg buddy.

EDIT:

How did you like the Hindu Skunk? I have some cuts but the guy that gave it to me has not been successful with it yet due to a multitude of unforeseen unpleasantness. But I've heard it's amazing. 

thanks brah.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 27, 2011)

I have it and use it. I think I need to ph my water.


----------



## Jozikins (Oct 27, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> I have it and use it. I think I need to ph my water.


 I bet that's it then. If you have tried in the past to put more ca/mg in there because that was the original fear, you may have dropped your pH much much lower. Synthetic ca/mg products work pretty darn well as an acidic pH buffer, even though Calcium is alkaline, I know.

I bet it is a low pH, that would explain the glossy green as well.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 1, 2011)

So it's been a while since I actually had a little bud pR0n to contribute. So I kinda went overboard with the pics. Hope there aren't too many. The buds are all looking good (even if the OG kush ones are smaller than anything, lol)... here's some:

*DAY 23*

*NY-47*







*Herijuana*

















*DOG*





































*Puppy* (little dog, lol)







*Heri - OG - Puppy* (from left to right)







*OG*


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 1, 2011)

lookin' fookin' sticky!


----------



## DST (Nov 1, 2011)

DOG s look sick Jig, and that NY47 should pack it on. It is a 9-10 weeker I think. You can always check Alien Grow Shop in Holland where I gto them for more info on the strain (if you haven't already).
Peace buddy, DST


----------



## Dropastone (Nov 1, 2011)

Looks outstanding my friend.


----------



## gumball (Nov 1, 2011)

Never too many pics bro, looks nice and frosty, be snow covered for you know, if ya aint already!!


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 1, 2011)

Very nice pics jig...garden looking beautiful!!! 

Peace

BKB


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 10, 2011)

I've gotten a couple deliveries over the past week. I have another 20 strains of seeds. Complete list to follow.

Plants are looking great:

Day 29


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 10, 2011)

Lovely plants Jig and pics!!!

Peace

BKB


----------



## gumball (Nov 10, 2011)

they do look great bud, awesome job!


----------



## Beansly (Nov 12, 2011)

Whatcha get whatcha get whatcha get!!!??? EMWTK


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 12, 2011)

Before I get to the seeds I just wanted to tell you guys that Battlefield 3 and ModernWarfare 3 are both bad ass. I've been tearing up (lol yeah right) the multiplayer on each and been having a blast. It's hard to say which is better, they are just so different. I would say though that BF3 has the outright best graphics ever. And MW3 (for me) is the hands down winner for FUN... but fun isn't everything, so I'll keep both.

The plants are looking good. The buds are ridiculously fat for being 1 day shy of 5 full weeks. I should have a good little harvest. I'm hoping for 8 oz, although I would take 10 gladly. The DOG is looking like a very good yielder. Oh, and this will be my first harvest without using HCO's Gravity. We'll see if I can tell a difference. I'm planning on flushing for the final 2 weeks, so these girls will only get food for another 8 days or so. How exciting!!!!!!!

So I think there are 2 seeds each in the first bunch. And looks like 8 seeds each from the last bunch. Between these, the order I got from Breeders Boutique, the seeds I won in the photo contest, and the seeds another friend is gonna hook me up with... I'd say I'm set for the next 1-2 years.

1 - Jack Hammer
2 - Malawi
3 - Chocolope
4 - Psycho Killer Surprise
5 - HeadBand
6 - Lady Cane
7 - Red Diesel
8 - Cesse Pool
9 - M A (???)
10 - Shackzilla
11 - Deep Psychosis
12 - Thelma
13 - T W (Trainwreck or Timewarp, not sure)
14 - DOG
15 - DPQ

16 - CB = CaseyBand X CB
17 - DOG X Artic Express (Ice X CaseyBand)
18 - DOG
19 - Black Sour Bubble = BSB
20 - BSB X CB
21 - Calizhar X CB
*
LINK to BrEEDERS BOUTIQUE*


----------



## Beansly (Nov 12, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Before I get to the seeds I just wanted to tell you guys that Battlefield 3 and ModernWarfare 3 are both bad ass. I've been tearing up (lol yeah right) the multiplayer on each and been having a blast. It's hard to say which is better, they are just so different. I would say though that BF3 has the outright best graphics ever. And MW3 (for me) is the hands down winner for FUN... but fun isn't everything, so I'll keep both.
> 
> The plants are looking good. The buds are ridiculously fat for being 1 day shy of 5 full weeks. I should have a good little harvest. I'm hoping for 8 oz, although I would take 10 gladly. The DOG is looking like a very good yielder. Oh, and this will be my first harvest without using HCO's Gravity. We'll see if I can tell a difference. I'm planning on flushing for the final 2 weeks, so these girls will only get food for another 8 days or so. How exciting!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Man.... i don't even play anymore cause I die in like .023 seconds every time lol. I'm a total noob.
You have great taste in genetics. Lot's of strains there I've had my eye on. Headband is one. Chocolope is another....DOG....DPQ...Lady Cane....Shackzilla... lol
Nice buy


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 12, 2011)

Beansly said:


> Man.... i don't even play anymore cause I die in like .023 seconds every time lol. I'm a total noob.
> You have great taste in genetics. Lot's of strains there I've had my eye on. Headband is one. Chocolope is another....DOG....DPQ...Lady Cane....Shackzilla... lol
> Nice buy


Haha... I die that fast too. I think I went 7 for 31 last night, lol. It's cool though. A couple weeks ago on black ops I was on a team getting absolutely dominated. Everyone kept bailing from my team. I was the only one that went to the end of the match, but it was awesome because right at the end, I killed a lvl 15 prestige guy, stole his gold gun, then shot another guy on their team... and that was all the final killcam. And they all had mic's on, so I could hear them saying "awww man... he stole my fucking gun".... and "AND DAMN... he killed me with it" Totally worth it in the end.

I've smoked Headband and loved it. Chocolope is supposed to be nearly strait sativa, I'm looking forward to that one. Dog, DPQ, Deep Psychosis, and Psycho Killer are all breeders boutique gear.

The problem is gonna be which seeds to pop when. I want to grow them all right now, hahahahaha.


----------



## Beansly (Nov 12, 2011)

Noice!
Love the way you ended you match; stealing the golden gun and killing another guy on their team...classic. Must of been really rewarding to hear them suffer over the mic hahaha!
That a pretty white collar problem you got there lol. I couldn't tell ya man, but from what i see, it'll be a winner no matter what you choose.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 12, 2011)

A couple Old School jams. Funny that as I get older old school jams have taken on new meanings. Used to be old school jams were from the early 80's. Now they are from the mid 90's. I'm getting old I guess. hehe
[youtube]lMn5LcOd7l4[/youtube]

[youtube]GfMtTOEFuwE[/youtube]


----------



## Beansly (Nov 12, 2011)

Here's a good jam to reminisce to.
[video=youtube;Q-33P6EFgEc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q-33P6EFgEc[/video]


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 12, 2011)

Lots O beans there Jig. Congrats man!


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 12, 2011)

Lol... EVERYBODY at my middle school wore Nike Cortez shoes. I never even knew what they were called, but when he said the girls were wearing them with little footsie socks I knew exactly what he was talking about. Blast from the past bro. Bomber Jackets. Shit's too funny.

EDIT: I was wearing these Jordan 5's, and probably jean short overalls with both the straps down, and a Button your Fly t shirt.


----------



## Dropastone (Nov 12, 2011)

Very nice indeed. Can't wait to see you grow some of those out. Take it easy on the killing fields man.


----------



## DST (Nov 12, 2011)

Nice sneaks Jig!!! Hope you are good mate.


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 12, 2011)

ADIDAS Shell Tops, LEE jeans, and a Triple Goose back in the day here!!! Damn I miss them days of ZERO RESPONSIBILITIES!!!!


----------



## duchieman (Nov 13, 2011)

Hey Jig, nice lineup there. Looks like one of mine found their way to you. Good luck trying to decide what to try first.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 13, 2011)

Cool Duchie, which one?

I had a little excitement last night. About 11 last night my wife comes into the back and says, "I'm sure there is nothing you can do about it... But I know how you like to know about things... and there is this skunk outside with a 6pack holder thing stuck around his neck."

I think there's something wrong with me because I went strait to "Let's do this" in my head. I grabbed a pair of scissors on the way out and started to move very slowly. I actually got really close to her and slipped the scissors under the lid thingy (it was actually a lid to a mcflurry or something). Anyways, I gave it two good tried with the scissors and I couldn't cut all the way down. I gave it a few more tries but nothing. At one point I almost grabbed the fucker, but thought better of that. Then I had to lure him back so I jangled the food a little... of course that just brought all the other fucking wild animals out. There were two cats and four raccoon children running around the deck dodging the freaked out skunk and all fighting amongst themselves.

I gave it a few more tries and had the lid pinned on the ground with the little girls head trapped too. It just wouldn't break, cut, or slip off. By this point she was not happy and started making her way off the deck, but I wasn't going to have any of that. So I followed and cornered the little thing. I tried with the scissors a few more times and realized it wasn't going to happen... so I held my breath and reached down and grabbed the lid in one hand and the scruff of the little ones neck with the other. I let go of the scruff and just held the little thing a foot off the ground by this lid. Her little arms were reaching up and her little teeth were chomping and I was trying to work out if it could wrangle around and get me with claws, teeth, or spray... at the same time wondering how the fuck she got the lid on in the first place. I'm bouncing this fucking skunk up and down and the damn thing is just holding on.

Then... slip... she plopped down and trotted away none the worse for wear. I was quite chuffed with myself.

Happy Sunday my friends!!!!!


----------



## duchieman (Nov 13, 2011)

That Jack Hammer. I chopped one this morning and the other I'm giving a little more time to finish. They had a rough go on a long hard road so they're not what they could have been. I'm going to plant a couple today looking for 1 girl to do a vertical scrog on the back wall of my tent. She's pure sativa and is around a 15 week flower. I pollinated a nice lemon pheno girl with one of the lemon smelling males I had and a dozen or so beans got sent out. 

http://www.sanniesshop.com/jack-hammer-f2.html


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 13, 2011)

Wow 15 weeks is a while. That should be a fun one. I'll have to line up some other plants that like a long flower. OOOOOO I bet she has a great high. Man I can't wait. I definitely feel lucky to have some of your offspring.

The girls here are drinking about 3 gallons a day. Man... thirsty bitches, haha.

Keep smokin


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 13, 2011)

Dude your such a cool fucker!
Hat off to you man, thanks for shepherding the creatures man! Much respect brother!


----------



## Jozikins (Nov 13, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Cool Duchie, which one?
> 
> I had a little excitement last night. About 11 last night my wife comes into the back and says, "I'm sure there is nothing you can do about it... But I know how you like to know about things... and there is this skunk outside with a 6pack holder thing stuck around his neck."
> 
> ...


That sure is an interesting story. 15 weeks is a long time but I hear the Jack Hammer is worth it.


----------



## rzza (Nov 16, 2011)

jig this 6 inch duct is working so well bro i couldnt be any happier .....its rediculous

thought id update ya


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 16, 2011)

Thats awesome bro. So glad you like it. I enjoy my little setup too. Can't wait to see some pics of what she can do.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 18, 2011)

Thanks cowboy. I love the little creatures a lot more than the larger 2 legged ones much of the time.

Here's some pr0n for you guys... 

*DAY 40*
About 2 weeks left

*DOG*
















*NY47*


----------



## Dropastone (Nov 18, 2011)

Sup jig, how you been? Them babies is looking frosty.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 18, 2011)

I been good. playing mw3 a lot, that and watching my wife play skyrim a lot. The buds are getting fat and that makes me happy. Plus I feel really good about getting rid of a lot of stuff the past couple weeks. We are rearranging the house and i'm using it as an excuse to go through some old stuff and get rid of most of it. Put somethings in the attic. I'm also handling everything around the house. We are going to be gone for a month, while we are her parents are going to be here, so I have to make sure everything is in good order. I'm finally getting around to putting in a handrail up from the street. Old people in the snow need some help sometimes.

I don't think i mentioned before that we got a new cat. like we needed that. My wife fell in love with a little one that would come around outside, so we got him checked out and brought him in. He doesn't take up much room and doesn't make himself a bother really, so it's not too bad. Although I must say I'm not thrilled with the whole idea. I want to get rid of cats while she brings another in. sigh. he is really cute though, ha.

How's everything with you?


----------



## kevin (Nov 18, 2011)

hey jig, your plants are looking great, i'm always impressed and inspired when i see your work. all is well here in texas, the new house is almost finished and a new grow closet should be finished soon too. even going to try to do another grow journal.


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 18, 2011)

Yo jig them buds getting their DANK-ON!!!!


----------



## Dropastone (Nov 19, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> I been good. playing mw3 a lot, that and watching my wife play skyrim a lot. The buds are getting fat and that makes me happy. Plus I feel really good about getting rid of a lot of stuff the past couple weeks. We are rearranging the house and i'm using it as an excuse to go through some old stuff and get rid of most of it. Put somethings in the attic. I'm also handling everything around the house. We are going to be gone for a month, while we are her parents are going to be here, so I have to make sure everything is in good order. I'm finally getting around to putting in a handrail up from the street. Old people in the snow need some help sometimes.
> 
> I don't think i mentioned before that we got a new cat. like we needed that. My wife fell in love with a little one that would come around outside, so we got him checked out and brought him in. He doesn't take up much room and doesn't make himself a bother really, so it's not too bad. Although I must say I'm not thrilled with the whole idea. I want to get rid of cats while she brings another in. sigh. he is really cute though, ha.
> 
> How's everything with you?


All is well on my end jig. I haven't had to much time to play any games as of late but I plan on remedying that today. 

I spent all summer helping my mom clean house after my dad passed so I kinda know what your going through (he was a bit of a pack rat). Oh and I feel ya on the getting old part. I have plenty of white hairs these days. 

We had an old ally cat that came around pretty often that we named Tommy. We made the mistake of feeding him a few years ago and now he comes around all the time looking for handouts. We even built him an insulated cat house for the winter so he wouldn't freeze. We haven't seen old Tommy around this summer so he might have finally moved on or passed on.

My grandpa passed away on Monday and we had to make a trip to Ohio on Wednesday for the funeral. We got back late Friday evening. He was a farmer his whole life and retired at the age of 65, he lived to a ripe old age of 91. He had three kids (all girls) and had 7 grand kids and 3 grand children. He lived a good solid life and he will be missed.

Other than that just doing my thing and tending to my babies. 

Have a good one jig and I'll Check ya later.


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 19, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your Grandpa....Dropa!


----------



## Dropastone (Nov 19, 2011)

Thank you bkb, it's all good bro. To me when one is suffering like he was, it's for the best because now he is not and he's in a much better place .


----------



## Endur0xX (Nov 19, 2011)

NICE FLOWERS JIG, you make me rethink my scrogging technique!! The Vertical would work so well for me, I am having the hardest time watering my plants with my current setup. On my next grow, Can I just remove the hoods on my 400s and put the light vertically or I would need special bulb for this?


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 19, 2011)

Thanks for checking it out bekind. And dropa... glad to hear things are moving right along. Sounds like Grandpa made a sucess of his life. I'd like to die at 91 with 7 grand kids. I'm guessing you meant 3 great grand kids. Anyhow... glad to hear he is relaxing now. It's tough seeing anyone, be it a relative or an outdoor cat, suffering. And while it is a bit hard on us sometimes when they move on, it is such a relief for them that they can rest. I can only imagine the good conversations our grandparents are having with their loved ones wherever they are now.

Ain't it crazy fellas... one day we will die too. Ha, the first thing that makes me think of is how silly we are worrying and complaining about some of the stuff we do (at least me). I mean, we are alive... ain't that reward enough. And we are blessed enough to at least be able to grow weed. Shit is good.

Politicians and Governments be damned. They can never take our happiness, our will to live, our love. And so we continue on... turning our heads away from the pile of BS they put in front of us. We turn away to a different vision of harmony. An existence they can not understand. What we need is love, patience, and understanding amongst eachother. We need to see that we are all one. And that we are only here a short time.

Life is too beautiful to be upset

Happy weekend guys.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 19, 2011)

Endur0xX said:


> NICE FLOWERS JIG, you make me rethink my scrogging technique!! The Vertical would work so well for me, I am having the hardest time watering my plants with my current setup. On my next grow, Can I just remove the hoods on my 400s and put the light vertically or I would need special bulb for this?


Glad you stopped in. Bulbs are individually rated for horizontal, vertial, base up, base down, and universal. I think that is all the classifications. Basically that is how thew were designed to be positioned. They will work in the other positions, but it will reduce their life. Nothing really bad about it, just that you are killing your bulb. If it's universal, then it can go any direction (i bet you figured that one out, lol). It usually says in the little notes on the bulb, like 250/s59/v/120 something like that. The V means vertical. Might be H, BU, BD, U. So yeah... that's what's up.

I hope you skimmed through this journal, because the good pics are from the first grow (in this journal). Well at least the best at maximizing the set up. Right now I'm just wasting light growing a couple nice plants, haha. I'm gonna step up my game next round I promise.


----------



## Dropastone (Nov 19, 2011)

Insightful words there brother jig, well said.


----------



## Endur0xX (Nov 19, 2011)

Yes I clicked on a bunch of random pages, I did find really nice pics!! But I was hoping to find a video kind of like the one in the first page but with plants in it  What kind of harvest are you getting out this setup!?


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 19, 2011)

I've run the flooded tube deal 3 times now. The first time was only the one level, with 4 querkle plants and 1 oddysey. I got 10 zips. The next grow was with the two level setup like it is now. I ran 10 sour kush plants and got 18 oz. Last run I had 3 Larry OG and 5 Banana OG and got only 8 zips from that round.

This time I got 5 dogs, 1 herijuana, 1 ny47, and 1 OG kush... hoping for 10 oz.

I should be pulling 20 oz easy. Going to try harder next time. Not be so lazy.

Ask and ye shall receive...
[youtube]uwJWt10SvYg[/youtube]
[youtube]rQL-jRr5kf0[/youtube]
[youtube]hrPEqCdg2gU[/youtube]
[youtube]tdpVQVw3Ahk[/youtube]
[youtube]zenWGh6RCYU[/youtube]
[youtube]k5dY5_dJxEQ[/youtube]


----------



## DST (Nov 20, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Ask and ye shall receive...


Can I get a new bike please???


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 20, 2011)

I'm working on that bru.

Here's some fun sunday music for you all:

EDIT: The music doesn't start till about 30 seconds in

[youtube]M7JVlpm0eRs&ob[/youtube]


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 20, 2011)

I'm hoping the temps stay cool with my bare bulb in there so cross your fingers for me Jig. If the temps are good I'll swap the ballast and bulb for the 1000 and see how that goes. I have to try this first though because I won't have a functioning 1000 HPS bulb until tomrrow afternoon when UPS comes 

I'm still jealouos of your system every time I see it. Hopefully mine will give me good results.


----------



## supchaka (Nov 20, 2011)

Aha god damnit! Read it all! I read this thread in its entirety and told myself I wasn't going to smoke until I was done. It's only 47 pages right!? Jesus you weren't kidding about haters and newbs going elsewhere cuz the sheer amount of text! Shit I'll be back, I gotta smoke now, it's been like hours reading this all!


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 20, 2011)

supchaka said:


> Aha god damnit! Read it all! I read this thread in its entirety and told myself I wasn't going to smoke until I was done. It's only 47 pages right!? Jesus you weren't kidding about haters and newbs going elsewhere cuz the sheer amount of text! Shit I'll be back, I gotta smoke now, it's been like hours reading this all!


lolol.... Good shit bro. I owe you a bowl or two. You're making me laugh hard. I definitely think coherent text is the hater antidote.

Hope it's all worth it.


----------



## supchaka (Nov 20, 2011)

It was a good read. I laughed, I cried, I shit myself. I had alot of comments or questions pop up but I didn't want to distract myself. Of course now I'm stoned and forgotten what I read but it's all good! Good luck with having a kid, I've got 4 of my own and there were 2 miscarriages so I know how it feels a bit. Liked the skunk on the porch story... I do remember that... Lol anyways take care.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 20, 2011)

Cheers bro. Glad you got through it all and enjoyed the enjoyable parts. Life's tough sometimes, but it's nice to share the journey with good peeps. Thanks a lot for checking it out... and thanks for the well wishes. I appreciate you posting.

Hope you had a good sunday.

I had a pretty good one. My nascar driver won the championship today. The whole thing ended up a tie between my guy Tony Stewart and the other guy Carl Edwards. But Tony aka Smoke won the tie breaker because he won more races. Was really really exciting (if you are into that kinda thing).

Now there is only the MLS final and a school project to wrap up. Long day. (especially with no smoke)


----------



## supchaka (Nov 21, 2011)

I cant stop thinking of a mini version of your closet with a 150 hps. Thinking 3" pipe, 12/12 straight from clone. Only using small clones 2" netpots with like 4" spacing. I need to do some math... which I hate. But I have a vision to work with! What are your thoughts?


----------



## supchaka (Nov 21, 2011)

I have a question now! Sober again... how many inches is the light from the PVC? 

Here's what Im thinking... Adding some pics, sorry if its hijacking ill delete them. Aero style, So we take this 3" drain pipe and coil it around the cab/closet held in place with hangers, 2 or 3 levels maybe ohhh 12" apart. Then run 1/2 drip line through the pipe with offset 360 sprayers mounted to it. The drain and drip should go together well since they both come in a similar size roll. Are you picking up what Im putting down? lol its making all kinds of sense in my head at least. ive thought about adding a fogger to it as well, but one step at a time!


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 21, 2011)

Hey chaka... I'm working on a presentation I have to give in class this afternoon. I'll reply this evening. Is that Lowes? I only started going there after Home Depot stopped sponsoring my favorite Nascar driver.

by the way... 2011 Nascar champion: TONY STEWART. My favorite driver... and in a way responsible for hooking me and my wife up.

Was a good day yesterday.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 21, 2011)

Everyone loves a sale:

promo code ........(cup2011).........
i got some news for you and all the RIU members 

As you already might know or not Amsterdam is hosting the 24th Annual High times cannabis Cup between the 20th - 25th november 2011 we thought we would give you all a special promo code to use during this period a massive 24% off any orders over £40 excluding gifts and delivery this code is active and will end the 25th november. 

visit www.seaofseeds.com to take advantage


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 21, 2011)

Jig nice vids bro. I am very impressed with your closet and grow. Good looking on the promo, I will check it out.....


----------



## kevin (Nov 22, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Thanks for checking it out bekind. And dropa... glad to hear things are moving right along. Sounds like Grandpa made a sucess of his life. I'd like to die at 91 with 7 grand kids. I'm guessing you meant 3 great grand kids. Anyhow... glad to hear he is relaxing now. It's tough seeing anyone, be it a relative or an outdoor cat, suffering. And while it is a bit hard on us sometimes when they move on, it is such a relief for them that they can rest. I can only imagine the good conversations our grandparents are having with their loved ones wherever they are now.
> 
> Ain't it crazy fellas... one day we will die too. Ha, the first thing that makes me think of is how silly we are worrying and complaining about some of the stuff we do (at least me). I mean, we are alive... ain't that reward enough. And we are blessed enough to at least be able to grow weed. Shit is good.
> 
> ...


if we could all live like this...


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 22, 2011)

Good to see you Kev. Glad the house is coming together. The weather here has been killing any outside (and inside for that matter) productivity. Raining and Cold. It's a good thing I have so many new video games to play, ha. How's things with the animals? anything new? the chickens doing well?

BKB, glad you finally got that recipe you've been after. Hell, I need to post it here for my folks as well:

pumpkin cheesecake - 
hands on time 25 minutes - total time 2 H 25 minutes (includes chilling) - serves 8 [lol... or 2 potheads]

For the Crust-
2 cups graham cracker crumbs (from 14 graham crackers)
2 tablespoons granulated sugar
1/2 cup (1 stick) unsalted butter, melted

For the Filling
1.25 oz envelope unflavored gelatin
1 - 8 oz bar cream cheese, at room temp
1 - 15 oz can pumpkin puree
1 cup sour cream
3/4 cup granulated sugar
2 teaspoons pumpkin pie spice
1 teaspoon pure vanilla extract

Make the crust-
Heat oven to 400 deg F. In a medium bowl, combine the graham cracker crumbs, sugar, and butter. Transfer to a 9 inch springform pan. Using a straight-sided dry measuring cup, press the mixture into the bottom and 2 inches up the sides of the pan. Bake until set, 8 to 10 minutes. Let cool.

Make and chill the filling-
Sprinkle the gelatin over 1/4 cup boiling water. Let stand, stirring occasionally, until dissolved, about 5 minutes.

Using an electric mixer, beat the cream cheese until smooth. Mix in the pumpkin, sour cream, sugar, pumpkin spice, and vanilla. Mix in the gelatin mixture until incorporated.

Pour the mixture into the crust and refrigerate, covered, until firm, at least 2 hours and up to 2 days.

Hope you enjoy bro! Maybe enjoy some for Thanksgiving.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 22, 2011)

And if you like cooking here's a link: https://www.rollitup.org/cooking-cannabis/412878-badkats-cannapharm-canna-caps-uv.html

About the plants... Sunday was 6 weeks gone. The dog if I remember correctly is an 8-9 weeker. Between the hydro and the bushmaster I use things always finish at least a few days early in my setup, so really she's a 7.5-8.5 weeker. That being said, I'm going to start the flush today. It was really nice having a conversation with the wife. SHe lets me talk to her about all this stuff and knows it pretty well. We came to the conclusion that today would be good to start flushing.

A little bit of a downer is the main bud on one of the girls got to close to the light and burned herself pretty bad. I probably only lost a couple grams, but it's sad. I usually don't make mistakes like that in a grow. Plenty of other types of mistakes to make.

I'll get some pics up later. Presentation for class went well yesterday and now I have some free time. I don't know how I ever did college taking 3,4, 5 classes at a time. 1 class is enough for me now, sheesh. And I have to say, it's kinda fun hangin with the kidos. They are all so cute and stupid at 18-21. And I really love the guys that are into a 'scene'... all decked out in their gear. Reminds me of myself back in the day. Slave to fassion (to a point).


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 22, 2011)

supchaka said:


> I cant stop thinking of a mini version of your closet with a 150 hps. Thinking 3" pipe, 12/12 straight from clone. Only using small clones 2" netpots with like 4" spacing. I need to do some math... which I hate. But I have a vision to work with! What are your thoughts?


Actually... I got the idea for my setup from a friend who was doing a tiny version with either a 150 or a 250 in a tiny closet. Well it wasn't a flooded tube deal, but was the vert screen action. Let me see if I can find the link, it's an old one.

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/187807-blueberry-dwc-full-grow-diy.html

I'm not sure what you mean by 4" spacing. Like 4" between the edge of one pot to the next... or 4" between the center of the pots? Either way I think that maybe a little close. It's really hard to keep plants very small (i've found). They tend to get a tiny bit out of hand. And my only thought with a 3" pipe is the roots clogging it. If you are going strait to 12/12 hopefully that won't be a problem, but it would be a slight worry of mine.



supchaka said:


> how many inches is the light from the PVC?


The closest it gets is 14" from the bottom of the bulb to the close edge of the pvc. That is where the three bigger plants on top are located. It's 18" to the corners of the top level. To bottom level is 24-30" from the bulb.



supchaka said:


> Aero style, So we take this 3" drain pipe and coil it around the cab/closet held in place with hangers, 2 or 3 levels maybe ohhh 12" apart. Then run 1/2 drip line through the pipe with offset 360 sprayers mounted to it. The drain and drip should go together well since they both come in a similar size roll.


Don't worry about adding pics my friend. My thread is your thread. The 12" sounds about right. I'm confused though, is there a 3" drain pipe you get rolled up? Like flexi stuff or seomthing. Other that that little detail, I am totally getting what you are saying and I think it would be a great idea to go for. I don't see why it wouldn't work (famous last words). Acutally now that I think for a sec you may have issues with the sprayers getting water to the roots. If the drip line is along the bottom of the pipe the roots will cover them and block the spray. Water will still get out, but it will be getting what is on top of it. Maybe if you could secure the drip line to the top of the pipe, that might be the ticket.

I really like the idea. And if you run this you wont need to worry about the roots blocking the pipe up (like I mentioned above). There won't be enough water flowing to build up behind them and overflow things.

I'm a big fan. Let's do this! However, keep in mind I know nothing of Aero, so you might need some help from an aero guy on that tip.



supchaka said:


> ive thought about adding a fogger to it as well


I'm not a big believer in foggers. In theory I think it's great, but in practice I think it falls a bit short for two reasons. The fogging tips can get clogged with buildup and they can heat up your rez. These are things I've heard though... I've never used them. Interesting about fog... I guess the california redwoods get like 50% of their water from the fog. That's why they are only in the few places they are, because there is enough fog.

Sorry I didn't get back to you last night like I said... I came home from class and didn't do a damn thing. Passed out watching TV.


----------



## supchaka (Nov 22, 2011)

God your replies are all nice and laid out. I don't know how to do all that split quoting so I'll just ramble. First, thanks for the light distance measurements. I think I should be able to safely halve those numbers for a 150. You hit exactly on what I thought of afterwards, which is the aero fudging up when the roots grow out. I could come up with a way to mount it high in the pipe instead and yes, it's a flexible 3" drain pipe I'm referring to. You just coil it around where you want and slope it as you go. Lazier means to the same end of building something out of PVC fittings and pipe. The 4" spacing was just a number I was throwing out, not particularly on center with the holes or otherwise. Uhhhh I think I hit on everything now. 

Oh yeah my fogger feeds out a 1/2" hose so that would just enter at the top of the coil, no emitters or anything to plug there. I figured I could run the fogger like once or twice an hour during an off cycle of the aero. Who knows, I'm still working things outin my head. Being older and wiser I no longer jump straight into a project without alot of planning first. I hate wasting money on things you don't end up using.

I learned that from restoring old Honda mini bikes, after my first bike I had all kinds of parts and shit I didn't use that I was so certain I needed. I now have the mentality that I don't buy something until I absolutely know I'm going to use it. Made a big difference trying to turn a little profit on those bikes. Anyhow, I'm still working out the bugs in my virtual grow room


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 22, 2011)

All sounds good. I learned that lesson with my first grow (or two). Just kept getting more and more equipment that I was so SURE i needed. Half of it is sitting in my attic or in a new home.

Keep us posted on things.


----------



## Dropastone (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks for the recipe jig. I think were gonna make it for turkey day. I'll let you know if I approve or not. LOL

Peace.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 22, 2011)

Oh... You'll approve alright. Shit is off the hook.

Here's a video:
[youtube]jQMgkUA-SjY[/youtube]


----------



## Dropastone (Nov 22, 2011)

Nice update brother jig. And what a nice collection of beautiful nuggets you have there. Still hitting the BHO I see. Lately I've been getting straight up stupid on that stuff. I've got about 3 grams of that left. Shit messes me up when I put in baked goods. Sometimes I"m almost scared of it. 

Check ya later.


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 23, 2011)

DANK-A-LICIOUS Jig!!!! Thats some serious shit right there bro, I also love the MGMT playing!!! Thanks for sharing your vid!!!

EDIT: Are those the strains from the website on the promo??? 

Peace

BKB


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 23, 2011)

The strains I'm growing right now are from different peeps here on RIU. The NY47, OG Kush, Dog made a long trip from Europe. I actually planted all those seeds in January or something. They got out of control and became a mess. So I took all the plants to a friend who cloned them. He grew out a mother of each and gave me back some clones from those mothers. The Herijuana didn't make that far of a trip. It came from back east and was originally delivered to my friend who gave me the clones. He had an extra clone so I got it. I also a J-1 and a Herijuana X New Blue Diesel but I killed them both (not on purpose). So this is what we have.

I still have the pic competition seeds on their way... plus another pack coming from another friend. And if Jozi is still alive he's got some for me to (where you at bro???)

Oh and speaking of seeds and strains. I got another delivery the other day. 3 new strains, let me get them:
Candy Drop X Purp? - 6 reg
Candy Drop X NY Purp D - 6 reg
Candy Drop X Stomper OG - 12 reg

Also, I think I'm gonna order some Columbian Gold while the sale is going on at seaofseeds. We'll see about that though. I have enough to keep me going at least a year.


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 23, 2011)

Whats the lineage of Candy Drop???


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 23, 2011)

I think it's Candy Kush X Chemdog OG. At least that's what the description on attitude says. I am not positive it's the same, but I am pretty sure. I'll have to ask my/ our friend.


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 23, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> I think it's Candy Kush X Chemdog OG. At least that's what the description on attitude says. I am not positive it's the same, but I am pretty sure. I'll have to ask my/ our friend.


That should be a very nice cross!!!


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 23, 2011)

I'm stoked for it. The pics of them grown out are amazing. At least I think they've been grown out. Maybe not yet though. It will all become clear to me someday, haha.

MW3 time. Off to suck major ass. I went 3-22 last night. How the fuck can anyone suck that bad??? I haven't even had 1 game with a positive k-d ratio, lol. went 13-14 once, HAHAHAHAHAHA.

I'm pretty good at balck ops though. Can pretty consistantly get the highest score on my team, and we usually win.


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 23, 2011)

Sounds like me when I play!!!! I do alot of smoking and some shield work. I get dominated but its fun being high as fuck and running with a shield and throwing knife! I am a Title whore and I dont care what my kill to death ratio is! LOL Damn I wish we could play together on Crap-Box!!! LOL

Peace

BKB


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 23, 2011)

Yo jig, here is what I was talking about....http://www.essentialvape.com/

Im treating myself to one for Xmas!!!!

Anyone out there ever test or smoke from one??

Very interested to hear some feedback if anyone used this before!

Peace

BKB


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 23, 2011)

I tried to take a picture through my radio shack magnifier. Didn't work like I wouldn' have hoped... but i got something at least. I wish it would come out clear... these trichs are fighting for positions like all 10 basketplayers fighting for a rebound in the paint.


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 24, 2011)

Happy Thanksgiving Brother Jig....me and BC99 are going to make that pie today....I will take pics!

Peace

BKB


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 26, 2011)

How'd you like the pie? You can be honest, it won't hurt my feelings if you didn't like it.

Here's a couple shots of the DOG at 7 weeks!!!


----------



## supchaka (Nov 26, 2011)

Lookin nice there! My one little baby just went to flower 2 days ago


----------



## mr west (Nov 26, 2011)

Bow wow wow!!!!


----------



## Dropastone (Nov 26, 2011)

yippy yo yippy ya!!! The dog looks like you sprinkled sugar on top, nice. Yo jig, I didn't get a chance to make the pumpkin cheese cake but it's definitely still on my list to try one day. Hmm maybe for Christmas me thinks?


----------



## DST (Nov 26, 2011)

Can't wait for you to provide an opinion on DOG thar....looks great. Well happy.


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 26, 2011)

*"Jig's Dog in da mutha fuckin house...."*

Well going over BC99's house for Thanksgiving means lots of bud smoking. We had plan on going to the store to get everything for the Pumpkin Cheesecake recipe but I got too wasted real quickly and never made it to the store. But me and him plan on making it with Canna butter in the crust this up coming weekend. I will keep you posted and I am sure your recipe is bomb!!!!

Peace

BKB


----------



## MEGAyielder420 (Nov 27, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> How'd you like the pie? You can be honest, it won't hurt my feelings if you didn't like it.
> 
> Here's a couple shots of the DOG at 7 weeks!!!


Dank Jig!!! That dog looks amazing. I read you were talking about getting some Candy Kush x Chemdog OG beans? Genuity has just finished his grow with the same strain. It is Dank as Hell bro im talking insane. Your talking bout the one from Gage Green Genetics right?? Anyways good job on that DOG!!! Tried to rep you bro, fuck!! You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to jigfresh again.


----------



## DST (Nov 27, 2011)

Looking at the pics blown up I would say some of the bud are for sure good to go, some look like they could go a bit longer. Perhaps in your trimming style that will be okay as you tend to take a bit longer to ensure top trim job. They look like rocks mate.


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 27, 2011)

Hell yeah! I'm sitting down the hill here hoping you're planning on sharing that DOG brother Jig. Mine is still just a yin so it'll be a while before I have more of my own again.

BTW, you can come down whenever you like to get that other stuff we talked about. I picked up more just for you so let me know.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Nov 27, 2011)

Bravo Jig, Bravo  1BMM


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 28, 2011)

supchaka said:


> Lookin nice there! My one little baby just went to flower 2 days ago


Nice! Can't wait to see what happens. Feel free to throw a pic up on my journal, or a link, or whatever.



mr west said:


> Bow wow wow!!!!


[youtube]LuyS9M8T03A[/youtube]



Dropastone said:


> yippy yo yippy ya!!! The dog looks like you sprinkled sugar on top, nice. Yo jig, I didn't get a chance to make the pumpkin cheese cake but it's definitely still on my list to try one day. Hmm maybe for Christmas me thinks?


It's good any day of the year. It's funny how things work in my head. I always feel like everyone's pics look better than the buds in my closet. Then when I take pics and post them up I finally see how mine look in the same format and I feel better. Those dogs sure are photogenic.



DST said:


> Can't wait for you to provide an opinion on DOG thar....looks great. Well happy.


I can't wait either!



bekindbud said:


> *"Jig's Dog in da mutha fuckin house...."*
> 
> Well going over BC99's house for Thanksgiving means lots of bud smoking. We had plan on going to the store to get everything for the Pumpkin Cheesecake recipe but I got too wasted real quickly and never made it to the store. But me and him plan on making it with Canna butter in the crust this up coming weekend. I will keep you posted and I am sure your recipe is bomb!!!!


HAHAHAHA... that's what I figured. I was thinking I bet they got too stoned to get the ingredients. Then I thought I'd give you more credit than that, lol. Guess I should have known better.



MEGAyielder420 said:


> Dank Jig!!! That dog looks amazing. I read you were talking about getting some Candy Kush x Chemdog OG beans? Genuity has just finished his grow with the same strain. It is Dank as Hell bro im talking insane. Your talking bout the one from Gage Green Genetics right?? Anyways good job on that DOG!!! Tried to rep you bro, fuck!! You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to jigfresh again.


I am talking about the GGG gear. A friend helped me out with those crosses. I am really looking forward to growing them out. Speaking of Genuity, where you at homie? Probably family stuff.



Dezracer said:


> Hell yeah! I'm sitting down the hill here hoping you're planning on sharing that DOG brother Jig. Mine is still just a yin so it'll be a while before I have more of my own again.
> 
> BTW, you can come down whenever you like to get that other stuff we talked about. I picked up more just for you so let me know.


What's good smoke if you don't share a little? For sure some of this has your name on it bro. I read you are short some herb. I think you know who has a little extra.  

I hope to see you soon brotha. Hope the shoulder is feeling alright.



1badmasonman said:


> Bravo Jig, Bravo  1BMM


Thanks bro. Hope all is well and hope the heats died down. Always a pleasure to see you round this way.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 28, 2011)

Posting the George Clinton video reminded me that I actually saw GC and the p-funk all stars in concert long ago. Them, beastie boys, green day, smashing pumpkins, and some others were at lollapalooza one year. I think I was in 8th grade. Was a pretty cool show.

So I think a few buds are going to come down today. It was 7 weeks 12/12 yesterday. Not very long, but the girls are showing amber trichs and by many accounts the plants look to be ready... here we go.

Here's a couple shots I took yesterday morning:


----------



## rzza (Nov 28, 2011)

third pic down, whats on the bud?


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 28, 2011)

That's the bud that was drooping toward the light. I didn't pay it enough attention and it got less than an inch from the cooltube. It's burnt up.  Probably only lost a gram or two. Still it makes me upset with myself becuase that's the worst I have let something get in my 3 years of growing. Grrrrrr


----------



## rzza (Nov 28, 2011)

i thought thats what it looked like but i knew your in cool tubes so i wasnt sure. ur shit be BOOMIN yo!


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 28, 2011)

Phenominal Jig. Gota love it.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 29, 2011)

Things are getting exciting. The chop has begun:


----------



## supchaka (Nov 29, 2011)

There's white shit all over your weed, I dont think I'd smoke that if I were you! Ill cruise up the mountain though and dispose of it properly for you.


----------



## DST (Nov 29, 2011)

I took my Mum to see George Clinton in Amsterdam, she got quite into it, lol. Was a bit of a small stage though for the whole crew, they were kind of crammed in there, lol.

Happy chopping lad.


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 30, 2011)

Very nice Jig....Love the Trich shots!!! 

Peace

BKB


----------



## Dropastone (Nov 30, 2011)

Looking real nice bro.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 2, 2011)

Thanks a lot guys. Here's a couple shots of the Dog that's been trimmed up. The first of it went in a jar last night... can't wait!

The herijuana plant came down today, I'm chopping her up right now. She's only gonna give me a half ounce or so... not the best, but it should be good smoke. The dog is fucking HEAVY, real dense and a joy to trim. The Heri is all leaves, lol.

DOG:


----------



## supchaka (Dec 2, 2011)

NIce nugs there!


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 2, 2011)

Nugs.....those are Jugz!! Huge and beautiful Jig....Nice harvest. Cant wait to hear a detailed smoke report...

Hope everything is cool bro!

Peace

BKB


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 2, 2011)

Nobody wants to coment on what looks like a pillow in that pic? He's going to sleep with his buds, lol. A man after my own heart


----------



## supchaka (Dec 2, 2011)

Thats funny you mentioned that because I was going to ask if they were in fact laying on a pillow!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 3, 2011)

About time i dropped in to see the jig'ster's garden. 

Some fat bud's there man! Nice work bro


----------



## gumball (Dec 3, 2011)

Very nice jigfresh'ness


----------



## duchieman (Dec 3, 2011)

Kinda figured you'd be harvesting around now. Nice stuff Jig. Gonna be a good Christmas season for you. Those are massive friggin nugs!


----------



## DST (Dec 4, 2011)

there seems to be a tendency for jig vearing towards massive nugs, lol....the pics are there to prove it...somewhere.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 4, 2011)

Hey Cinders, BKB, chaka, gumball, duchie. Thanks for checking out the goods. These buds are solid. Can't wait to give you guys a smoke report.



Dezracer said:


> Nobody wants to coment on what looks like a pillow in that pic? He's going to sleep with his buds, lol. A man after my own heart


Nugz.... Jugz.... lol, we got em all round here, hahaha. Yeah, that's my wife's pillow. I thought it'd be a nice background with some natural light hitting the buds from the sun outside. Ha, no sleeping with the nugs right now... although when wife's away next week I may cuddle with some of the bigger ones, hahahahaha.



DST said:


> there seems to be a tendency for jig vearing towards massive nugs, lol....the pics are there to prove it...somewhere.


I like big things all around. Big cars, big girls, big lights, big speakers, hmmm. Big cats, lol. I got a 21 pounder.


----------



## Psychild (Dec 5, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Thanks a lot guys. Here's a couple shots of the Dog that's been trimmed up. The first of it went in a jar last night... can't wait!
> 
> The herijuana plant came down today, I'm chopping her up right now. She's only gonna give me a half ounce or so... not the best, but it should be good smoke. The dog is fucking HEAVY, real dense and a joy to trim. The Heri is all leaves, lol.
> 
> DOG:


 Bump..............DAMN! That Dog looks amazing!


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 5, 2011)

Here's a couple shots of the Dog. These are 2 branches from one of the larger plants. There's a bit of purple coming through, you can kinda see it in the last pic:


----------



## DST (Dec 5, 2011)

Holy fukkin big baws Jig ma man.........you need to get some of those pics sent to BB for the site!!!!!!! Very cool!


----------



## gumball (Dec 5, 2011)

Those are some awesome buds you got there Jig!!!


----------



## Jozikins (Dec 5, 2011)

Righteous crop brah B-)


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 6, 2011)

cheech fo sho


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 6, 2011)

[youtube]ACMeM7UegIs[/youtube]


----------



## rzza (Dec 7, 2011)

jig do you have mold problems? I never did until i switched to the nft. only other thing i changed is i added a oil filled space heater for night time.


----------



## rzza (Dec 7, 2011)

Ewww Mold


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 8, 2011)

Wow Jig that is some serious bud!!! That is a beautiful pic of your hard work!!!


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks a lot guys. I'm quite happy with my harvest. Got all the plants down now. Herijuana and DOG in jars... Heri filled half a little jar. DOG filled 1 little jar and 3 large ones so maybe 8+ oz from the Dog and probably around 2 oz from the heri, og, and ny47 combined. The OG and NY47 are drying. The OG is just beautiful, I need to get a pic. It's like silver with a purple/ blue tint to it. Just amazing looking, almost not like weed. The ny47 is pretty red. The dog looks classic chronic with some dark green and some red hairs, the heri is quite dark green with a few hairs to it. I'll snap up some pics when wife's awake.

It's spooky around here with no grow sounds. Frickin silence.

Sucks about the Mold Rzza. Only thing I've ever dealt with was Powdery Mildew, but that had nothing to do with the flooded tubes. I haven't noticed my humidity higher since running with them. I did actually see it rise before I covered the rez. With it open the waterfall caused a lot of humidity to go into the whole close. I covered the rez with panda film and it keeps the humidity in. I also cover all the holes I'm not using for plants with tape to seal them off. I think the biggest thing for me was the rez. Sorry bro, that really sucks.

Speaking of mold, I did have my first tiny bit this round. The bud that got burnt, some of the dead stuff started molding. I probably lost about half a gram, so seriously as minimal as it gets. Thankfully.

Off for a month to the UK on Wed!!!!! I'm gonna miss my kitties. And before any of you thieves get any big ideas my parents in law will be staying at the house the whole time, and all the herb will be gone by the time we leave, muahahahaha.


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 11, 2011)

Have a safe trip bro, be safe!!! Are you visiting family out there?

Peace

BKB


----------



## lostNug (Dec 11, 2011)

Awsome grow man. I think you might of motivated me to try a vert scrog my next run. How was ur experience with herojuana? I am about to pick up a few cuts of it from my bud. From what I heard its one of tougher strains to master.

By the way I'm in big bear 3-4 times a week snowboarding. Maybe we can trade some meds sometime.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 11, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Have a safe trip bro, be safe!!! Are you visiting family out there?


No, not really. See my wife has lived for a couple years in London... she loved it. Would have stayed if her visa didn't run out. She has always dreamed of living part time in London and part time in the US. We have talked about it and this is basically the beginning. We're gonna try out 'living' there for a month. She is still going to be working her normal job, just with strange hours. I will be trying to keep my mind occupied. I think the biggest issue will be missing the cats, it's good there is skype.

Eventually we might be spending summers in england or something, who knows. We will be visiting a couple friend in London. I hope to meet some RIU members that are in the UK. I am planning a trip to Amsterdam to visit a mutual friend. We may also be going to Italy and/ or France. It's a tough life eh?

I'm kinda freaking out about being away from home and 8 time zones away for so long, but it is what it is. I can always come home early I guess, lol.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 11, 2011)

lostNug said:


> Awsome grow man. I think you might of motivated me to try a vert scrog my next run. How was ur experience with herojuana? I am about to pick up a few cuts of it from my bud. From what I heard its one of tougher strains to master.
> 
> By the way I'm in big bear 3-4 times a week snowboarding. Maybe we can trade some meds sometime.


What up lostNug. I read your post in the Explain your name thread and will always remember you, lol. That was a funny story. I love the vert scrog deal... just love it. Herijuana on the other hand, well let's just say we didn't get along too well. Not sure what I did wrong, maybe it was the raping I did of her roots, or maybe it was the double supercrop I did on her, but she was not really happy with me. She yeilded really small amount. The buds themselves are small. I think they got too much nutes becuase of the dark green look and the smell. I haven't smoked any yet, but so far I'm not happy at all with it.

Trading meds is a good thing.    I'll be back in Jan.


----------



## lostNug (Dec 11, 2011)

Hahah sweet bro. Yeah that's a bummer bout the hari. U got more cuts/seed of it? Gonna try again? If not I might be down to trade some cuts also.

Its supposed to start snowin tonight thru monday. Should be around a foot atleast on top of ur house. Not much but that's good for socal! First big storm of the season


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 13, 2011)

I only got one clone of the herijuana. No more seeds, but it's all good... I think I have about 40 strains in seed form right now. All fire too!!! I'm not gonna mess with heri again... unless the smoke is off the hook or something, but I don't anticipate it being better than some of the stuff I got right now in jars. I'm pretty set up for the next while, but maybe trading some seeds or some meds would be awesome. Got some snow, got to drive the jeep like a crazy man. Thought I'd be funny and gas it a little get a little sideways, then almost skidded into a parked car, lol. Oops.

So all the plants are dry now... just need to jar the OG. Am leaving tomorrow and will miss talking to you guys from the west coast. I'll see you on the other side. Till then heres a couple pics of the goods:


----------



## Psychild (Dec 13, 2011)

Good Luck Jig, have a safe trip! It's gonna be a blast!


----------



## mr west (Dec 13, 2011)

Happy trails Jig mate. Which you say is the nicest?


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 13, 2011)

Psychild said:


> Good Luck Jig, have a safe trip! It's gonna be a blast!


Thanks alot psychild. Really appreciate it. It shall be a good time.



mr west said:


> Happy trails Jig mate. Which you say is the nicest?


Well, I assume you mean smoke, but I'll give you all kinds of answers. Nicest:
Look: DOG
To Grow: DOG
To Trim: NY-47
Smell: DOG (so far, the OG hasn't cured at all)
Density: DOG
Resin: DOG
Effect: (only tried the DOG, so not really far to answer)
Taste: (again, only tried the DOG)
Color: OG Kush
Yeild: DOG


----------



## mr west (Dec 13, 2011)

lol Looks like dog might do it but u need to test the rest. My dog is ripening up lovely at 7.5 weeks flores


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 13, 2011)

Woot! Another dog about to bite the dust. I chopped mine between 7 weeks and 8 weeks 12/12. I've been testing the 8 week version. Had a little sample just now, and my head is buzzing nice. Feel a bit as if i'm floating through space right now. Quite strange that as I move my fingers I see my thoughts popping up on screen as I think them. Woah. I need to take a min and chill...


----------



## mr west (Dec 13, 2011)

Haha i might leave mine to go nine+, just cleared a spoon of cheese. my frontal lobes are tingling, like a stream of energy cutting the top of my head of and all my thoughts crumble like sand in an egg timer losing all structure and concept or something lol.


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 14, 2011)

Be safe bro and have a nice holiday....enjoy the vacation and take tons of pics!!!

Peace

BKB


----------



## DST (Dec 14, 2011)

Seems ot be a bit of a theme in that reply.....



jigfresh said:


> Thanks alot psychild. Really appreciate it. It shall be a good time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 14, 2011)

Oh, haha.... this just in. Apparently the NY47 may in fact be Blue Dream. Hahaha. My source said there may have been a labeling error. We will definitely get to the bottom of this. I do beleive it is in fact blue dream now that I think of it. Will keep you all posted. happy Wednesday.


----------



## mr west (Dec 14, 2011)

Hahaha, it does happen this labelling malfunction malarcy. I thought id lost my exo cheese cuz my m8 wanted one so i took 2 off my flowering cheese only for them not to take ffs but my m8 says its ok his wife found a massive exo cheese with a dodgy label on it. I shall get a cut back soon.


----------



## DST (Dec 14, 2011)

I can find a pic of the NY47 that I grew Jig if that helps, by looking at it I couldn't say yah or nae....


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 14, 2011)

Look it up D!!! 

Big day today. I had been worried a tiny bit about the bubble bags going through customs, but lol... my wife is bringing $600 of electronics for our friends that she is not declaring. For once I feel like the law abiding one in the relationship.


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 14, 2011)

DST said:


> Seems ot be a bit of a theme in that reply.....


Yeah the theme being I want to grow Dog! Whenever I get extra chee$e I am getting them. I am very impressed with seeing nothing but dank out these Dogs!!!

Peace

BKB


----------



## Psychild (Dec 15, 2011)

I definitely can't wait to try DOG either. &#8730;


----------



## DST (Dec 16, 2011)

You could always have said they were hats!



jigfresh said:


> Look it up D!!!
> 
> Big day today. I had been worried a tiny bit about the bubble bags going through customs, but lol... my wife is bringing $600 of electronics for our friends that she is not declaring. For once I feel like the law abiding one in the relationship.


----------



## mr west (Dec 16, 2011)

big floppy rasta hats that u grow ur hair through


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 16, 2011)

lol... if asked I was gonna say they were designer tote bags. All the kids these days have mesh bottomed rucksacks. My mate has a whole shit ton of trim to go through.

Oh, and super exciting for me... I believe we are going to see a premiere league match in a couple weeks. QPR's loftus road is just about a mile away and there are tics available. The team I support is all sold out unless I want to pay 200 quid. I'd rather pay 35.



DST said:


> You could always have said they were hats!


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 16, 2011)

mr west said:


> big floppy rasta hats that u grow ur hair through


It's like a scrog for hair, lol. "Yah mon... I be trainin me dreads tru dis screen mon... dere be different screen sizes for da different dreads ya want."

[video=youtube;pWBcjZAKBJo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pWBcjZAKBJo[/video]


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 18, 2011)

Not much exciting so far, but I took a couple pics of random london scenes to share with you fold who have never been here. Man this place is interesting... the building style is just wild. Soooooo different than the states. It is as if they had absolutely positively NO concept of planning for the future. Just kinda throw some shit up that looks nice... then when you want more stuff, build on top of that, or break it up into different apartments, etc.

Anyhow... pics:
This is just a square near the giant Westfield shopping mall. It's the biggest mall in europe and it looks about an average to large size mall in Cali.

This was a cool little scene that you see alot of around here. Little corridors and pubs EVERYWHERE. All with cool names like the Stewart Arms or the Pig and Whistle, etc

Just a house. Kinda wild this is just run of the mill here.

London street signs... they have them on the sides of the buildings. And it's got the whole address on there, which is nice.

Not sure why I took this, but I did so here it is.

Crazy looking truck. The front and the back looked to be quite separate in a way. It was a weird looking thing.


That's all for now. Will try to get some more exciting shots.

peace


----------



## gumball (Dec 18, 2011)

Some awesome shots over there!!! So who you gonna visit first from the forums? You have to tell us about metting the different folks, I always enjoy meeting growers/stoners, it's like they are my people, and I their's! 

Take care and keep the pic's coming


----------



## mr west (Dec 18, 2011)

Im saving my best weed for him lol, on the off chance he'll pop by.


----------



## gumball (Dec 18, 2011)

mr west said:


> Im saving my best weed for him lol, on the off chance he'll pop by.


I hope he gets the chance too, kinda a once in a lifetime op, ya know! I'm sure you want to share too, like a mom on christmas morning waiting for her babies 2nd christmas!!!

LOL, Im silly


----------



## mr west (Dec 18, 2011)

[video=youtube_share;dP_tfVGKxdE]http://youtu.be/dP_tfVGKxdE[/video]


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 19, 2011)

Nice pic Jig, thanks for sharing, keep them coming!!! Hows the food? Can you get a California Burrito out there? LOL

Peace

BKB


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 19, 2011)

First off I gotta say that cat video made my morning. Me and the wife really liked it. Cat... I'm a kitty cat... and I dance dance dance and I meow meow meow. Heehehehe. Cool.



gumball said:


> Some awesome shots over there!!! So who you gonna visit first from the forums? You have to tell us about metting the different folks, I always enjoy meeting growers/stoners, it's like they are my people, and I their's!
> 
> Take care and keep the pic's coming


I will share everything I'm permitted too, lol. I've met a couple RIU ers who wanted everything secret secret... some of them announce everything... and others in the middle. Will be sure to keep everyone posted on the meetings. I think I've met 10 of you fuckers so far, lol. Not a bad seed yet. However, one guy was really messy. But I guess that comes with being a bachelor with two big puppies in the flat.



mr west said:


> Im saving my best weed for him lol, on the off chance he'll pop by.


Hoping to be there with bells on... if my stupid ass can ever figure out how to get to you. I gotta say boys (from so cal) driving a car my whole life has spoiled me to go where I want when I want on my own. Here in london i'm on public transport like most others and it is something else. Walk to the right bus station, get on the right direction. Recognize the stop you want. Get into the underground station. Find the right tube... find the right direction, and then the right platform. Take the tube to another tube, or to a train. Walking through the underground stations is a trip. FUCKING TRIP MAN. Peeps from london I'm sure just think shit's normal... but damn it's a trip. Fucking tunnel after tunnel all crisscrossed. Staircases and corridors and trains going here and there. Peeps everywhere scurrying about. It's just wild.

And I like riding on the top level of the double decker buses. Nice views.



gumball said:


> I hope he gets the chance too, kinda a once in a lifetime op, ya know! I'm sure you want to share too, like a mom on christmas morning waiting for her babies 2nd christmas!!!
> 
> LOL, Im silly


I like it. I always get really excited when I get to share my weed with another grower. It makes me so proud when they tell me what they think of my bud.



bekindbud said:


> Nice pic Jig, thanks for sharing, keep them coming!!! Hows the food? Can you get a California Burrito out there? LOL


The food is fucking great. I really should have snapped a shot of the burger I got at the pub. Tasted like ground steak... only better. Just lush. The meat here puts our meat to fucking shame. I walk through the grocery store and just want to lick all the meat it's so nice looking, All of it. the beef, pork, chicken, etc. Fuck man I can't even tell you. The meat tastes SOOOOOOO good compared. Lot's of Indian food... Arabic food... African Food... Asian Food... Haven't seen a mexican place though, lol. I can't imagine how much thier california burritos would suck, haha.

I'll be sure to keep taking pics.


----------



## Psychild (Dec 19, 2011)

Meh, to hell with the UK, if they don't have mexican food!!!!!  

Gotta have my chips and salsa fix every now and then 


No harm intended by this comment <3



edit: OMG for real though! WTF would life be like without chips and salsa!?!? and tacos and enchiladas and nachos, gorditas and..............Taco Bell!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 19, 2011)

More pics:
Westminster Abbey. The service we went to, they have been doing it every day for over 1,000 years. We got to sit in the choir section... I'll post those pics later. Wife took some good ones I shouldn't even put up because they will make mine look like shit, lol


London Sunrise:


Haha... that's some funny shit Psychild. Life without mexican food is one hardly worth living.


----------



## Psychild (Dec 19, 2011)

Wow &#8730; (10 character bs)


----------



## DST (Dec 19, 2011)

Black booger country......eeeck, lol.

Nice pics Jig


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 19, 2011)

I'm from LA bro... we have a big market share in black boogers ourselves, hehehe. Glad you like the pics. Not as good as either of our ladies' but I guess they will have to do.

Here's a few more:
This is the worlds largest lego christmas tree. I think it's 40 feet tall? Something like that. It's in the train station I'm going to leave from tomorrow for my magical journey to the land where all things good exist.


This is the british museum where they have all sorts of old stuff. We only went through about 1/5 of it today. I'm sure we'll be back this trip.


Here's a 2,200 y.o. greek vase, some old ass mummies, and this crazy tiny writing on this thingy, I forgot it's name, but it is a chronical of a kings campaigns. It starts with him getting crowned and has all the wars and happenings and all till he ... uh... did something or other. I forgot. So much for reading the descriptions.


The madness of Oxford Street on a Monday afternoon. You guys should see the pics of this place on Saturday which is the biggest shopping day of the year here (no black friday because they ain't got Thanksgiving... poor folks). And I guess oxford street is THE place to shop. Whatevs we were just on our way home and I was sitting on the 2nd deck again. Love that.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 19, 2011)

Here's my wife's pictures.

the thames river with the eye in the background (among other things). Her phone's camera has a cool tool where you just click the button and move the camera along an axis and it will connect the pics like this. You can kinda see the seams of different snaps, but hell for a camera on a phone... it's really cool I think.







Big Ben... Parliament lol if you've ever seen national lampoons European vacation.


Westminster Abbey from the side, the front (with my wife's phone's camera's cool cartoon effect, the inside looking up (even though they told us not to take pics and there were signs everywhere, wife didn't care), and another shot inside.


This is me and my mate, in the cartoon effect


----------



## gumball (Dec 19, 2011)

Awesome pictures there bud, I love the cartoon effect, should blow it up and frame it!!!


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 19, 2011)

Wow beautiful pics Jig....Looks like a lot of fun! Also looks chilly there too, hows the weather over there? Have you gotten a chance to sample any local buds there yet? If so give us the details!

Funny how I am reading about Jig's vacation while I am at work on a smoke break pulling on a joint in my car! LOL

Peace

BKB


----------



## mr west (Dec 19, 2011)

Where all things good exist? Well I dunno bout that, we have some good things if u like farmers fields and cows. Got some really nice fishing spots. Not bad if u wanna see a ten turbine wind farm lol or where wheatabix is made. Of course there is some good ppl up in the middle too.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 19, 2011)

The best things life has to offer (in no particular order):
Babies
Cats
Good Herb
Playstation3

So far God has only come up with 4 really great things, lol

EDIT: Thinking about it there are some other cool things around... cricket, music, friends, fast cars, good food. So I guess there 5 pretty good things too, hehehehe


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 19, 2011)

I've smoked in Sweden. And I been to Christiana... that was cool.


----------



## mr west (Dec 19, 2011)

Your gonna be smoking in the middle of no where tomorrow lol. Well the middle of England anyway almost dead centre too.


----------



## abigail (Dec 19, 2011)

Lovin' the pics, jig. That last shot of the crowd is awesome!


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 25, 2011)

LOL... there's a television channel here named "Dave". 'Tonight, on Dave....' Funny.

More pics:

I'm falling a bit in love with masonry over here. Some of it is just soooooo impressive. This isn't that great, but I did like the pattern. Was at a train station I stopped at on the way to visit cats, hehe


I broke into someones house and what do you know... they had lots of friendly cats. Ok, I didn't really break in. A good friend brought me there. Thanks again.
Kittens

Big Cat... skinny wrist.

Cute normal size cat. Was a strange kitten... no meows, but it did moo. hehehe

Different flavor of doritos. Tasted a lot like cool ranch.

Council flat towers in london. Apparently the one on the right is famous.

Hyde Park

British Squirells. They are funny looking compared to ours. Quite tame, one started crawling up my pant leg.


Lots more pics to share... just takes a while to upload where I am.

Happy Christmas everyone.


----------



## mr west (Dec 25, 2011)

Nice puddy tats and tiddy pots jig


----------



## duchieman (Dec 25, 2011)

Hey Jig. Got to sit down and catch up on your thread and it looks like your having a great time. Thanks for all the pics I'm really enjoying them. I can see how much the architecture had an influence on old 1700 and 1800 structures here. Our Parliament buildings have a similarity to theirs with the clock tower and all. 



mr west said:


> Where all things good exist? Well I dunno bout that, we have some good things if u like farmers fields and cows. Got some really nice fishing spots. Not bad if u wanna see a ten turbine wind farm lol or where wheatabix is made. Of course there is some good ppl up in the middle too.


 You just kinda described my place mr. west. The small town country life with all the fresh smells to go with it. I did grow up in the big city though, much like what you described in London Jig. All the culture and hustle and bustle, where a person can just lose themselves and be who they want to be. I miss it and I'm gonna take the middle road and move to a smaller tri-city area next summer. Here I find I have to mind my own business in order to keep others minding theirs. The click is getting old. 

Can't wait for more great stories and pics Jig.


----------



## mr west (Dec 26, 2011)

Yep im a city boy born and raised to the age of 16 then dropped in a village with 300 ppl and no pub, the shop shuts at 530pm and no busses lol


----------



## duchieman (Dec 26, 2011)

So you there to stay? Any thoughts of moving back for you? I'm getting older and I really want to cut transportation costs out of my life. I grew up on buses, streetcars and subways, I think I can handle some smaller city transit. Actually I want an Ebike. This one in fact.

http://eliteelectricbikes.com/index.php/store/velocity-electric-bike.html


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 27, 2011)

Duch that bike has 24 gears??? Or am I reading it incorrectly???


----------



## duchieman (Dec 27, 2011)

No, your reading that right. Not sure how the math works on that but it has 7 sprockets on the rear hub and 3 at the pedals. I'm not a bike expert so not sure how all that works but if I can figure out how to drive a transport truck I think I can figure out these. I'm just doing the rough math but let's be conservative here and say $250/mos car payment, $100/mos insurance and $100/mos fuel. Then $500/yr maintenance. That's $5900/yr! I could buy 3 of these bike every year and still have money left over for the electricity to run it.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 27, 2011)

The transportation here in london couldn't be much more different than sunny southern cali. So cal is like the car driving capital of the world (in my eyes at least). Our cars are out lives. We spend so much time in them and everything is so spread out public transport just isn't very efficient. Never mind the infastructure is total shit. Here it's nice to not have to worry about having a car. Just pop over to the bus or tube stop and wait a few minutes. It was really nice yesterday. We walked for probably 6 miles or so and at the end of the day it was great to just sit and relax on a subway, instead of having to drive home in traffic.

And I love that I don't need cash at all. Just my Oyster card. Not sure why they call it that, but that's the transportation card thingy you charge up with credit.

We've had quite the Christmas experience. I told you guys about christmas eve service... oh wait, no i didn't, that was the 600 i posted in. Hang on...
Happy Christmas everyone! Whether you care or not about the reason for the holiday, may you have a wonderful day and a great finish to the year (blah, blah, lol)

I just wanted to share a funny story that got my day off to a funny start. Me and my wife went to midnight mass last night (actually started 11:30). Anyways, the first thing I thought was a bit odd, which I am getting used to here... is that everyone seems to drink alcohol for everything. And last night they announced after the service there was coffee, minced pies, and mulled wine. Now if you are English I'm sure you see nothing odd about that at all. But where I'm from the idea of a church serving alcohol to the peeps after service, at 1am mind you, is not a normal occurance.

That's not the funny story. The preacher was just too much (in a good way). He spoke very deliberately with a nice thick accent. He reminded me a bit of the Princess bride character who performed the wedding. Maaawidge, lol. So this guy was being a bit of a ham during the service and I was getting a kick out of it. At the end of service after he danced down the aisle, I got myself together.... put my scarf back on my neck for the walk home. My scarf is a Tottenham Hotspur team scarf. They are a football team here in London that I support. And a scarf from what I can tell is like wearing a baseball teams cap in the US. It's how you represent. 

Where we stay is Queens Park Rangers territory (another london team).My wife wanted to tell the guy she enjoyed things... she gets a few words out before the preachers turns to me, totally ignoring what's being said to him and he says "Hey!!! What's that scarf?" I say Tottenham and he says "Are we near Tottenham? Huh?" (you fuckin wanker he must have wanted to say). Well the answer is no... we aren't that close. "You know this is QPR territory right? You are lucky I gave you communion. If you woulda been wearing that scarf up to the front I woulda turned you down. Two weeks ago a guy wore a Man U scarf and I wouldn't bless him. The queue was 20 people long as we discussed it. We mix sports and religion here. I don't beleive in that whole 'God in Heaven' stuff. Jesus was sent to earth, and here we are. You are real lucky you took that scarf off."

I was laughing pretty hard. Then a group of 3 aussies pulled into the mix to tell the guy they had a good time and he starts in on them. "You know this guy is wearing a Tottenham scarf? You don't support Tottenham do you (to the aussies)?" The aussie said no, we are from austrailia. To which the preacher said "Well it's a good thing it's not cricket season. We would have thrown you right out the church."

It continued for a few more minutes. Was pretty funny. Maybe you had to be there, lol.

So far the presents are great. I got a little one from the wife and a little one from myself. Here's the pics:

Poster from wife
View attachment 1954136

Grinder from me. 2 different size screens for two grades of keif. Much nicer than mine at home. Even came with a little plastic squigee (sp?) tool for collecting it
View attachment 1954137

I don't think I'll get a chance to smoke at all today, so have a little for your boy jig.

EDIT: Carrying a christmas tree on a bus at mid-day is quite an exciting adventure in itself. You should all try it someday, hehe.


----------



## mr west (Dec 27, 2011)

So the vicar was a joker then eh lol. I bet if u had looked at him strange he would of backed down or gone off to bother other ppl lol. Sounds like u had quite an adventure lol.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 27, 2011)

I think he was pretty serious. He was smiling the whole time, but if I would have challenged him a bit I'm pretty sure he would have wiped the smile off his face and said, "God bless you, bless you right out the church... there's the door"

Gotta love football fans.

More pics and stories to follow. We're off for a day trip to Hampstead Heath. Going to ride the overland train across London also. I have tons more pics. All will be revealed, hahaha. Well most at least.

And to anyone following the nieghbor situation, there was more developments. Apparently 4 girls live in that flat. hehehehehe.


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 27, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> I think he was pretty serious. He was smiling the whole time, but if I would have challenged him a bit I'm pretty sure he would have wiped the smile off his face and said, "God bless you, bless you right out the church... there's the door"
> 
> Gotta love football fans.
> 
> ...


You should of told him you were a Greenstreet Hooligan....LOL they are serious about their Football


----------



## Psychild (Dec 27, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> You should of told him you were a Greenstreet Hooligan....LOL they are serious about their Football


GSE! lmfao, gotta love that movie &#8730;


----------



## DST (Dec 27, 2011)

Merry Xmas Jig, looks like you are having a great time...I did laugh at "Pant leg", hehe. Long story, need to tell you another time though. hehe.


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 29, 2011)

Psychild said:


> GSE! lmfao, gotta love that movie &#8730;


Got that right!!!


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 31, 2011)

Wishing you and your family a Happy and Healthy New Year 2012!!!

Peace

BKB


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 31, 2011)

Thanks a lot bro. To you and your fam as well. Looking forward to getting back to so cal. I'm missing the sun a bit.

I'm gonna be growing some good stuff in 2012.


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 31, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Thanks a lot bro. To you and your fam as well. Looking forward to getting back to so cal. I'm missing the sun a bit.
> 
> I'm gonna be growing some good stuff in 2012.


The weather is insane here, very warm beach like weather in the afternoon and then slamming down to the 40s at night!!!


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 31, 2011)

It's cloudy and cool here. It's warmer than the mountains I live in, but damn the sun sure does stay hidden. I can see why peeps move from all around to So cal. Has anyone harvested the Purple le pew? I'm wondering what the smoke is like.

I went golfing a couple of days ago. I actually had a really great time. Well, of course I had a good time with my mate... but I also had a good round of golf. Was on pace for a 106!!! That's pretty good in my book. We quit at 15. Was fucking WINDY! Was cool though. I hit one a country mile with the wind blowing hard on my back.

Going to a Premiere League match in a couple days. That should be AWESOME. I still got to upload some pics. Keep you all in the loop.

EDIT: I've been killing it on Mw3 the past couple days. I got the highest score on both teams in team deathmatch. My team wins most of the time now, and I think I've found the perfect loadout and strategy. I'm now running the entire fooking time. Got 29 kills the other night. And I've been playing Survival a bit. Made it to round 24 on the first map. I think the survival and running the target practice co-op missions has really helped me in multiplayer. I've yet to play one minute of the campaign. Haven't even seen it yet.


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 31, 2011)

That sounds fun, just dont get into any fights at the match. No harvest yet but mine is budding up and BC99's has pink pistils...still to early to tell.

Peace

BKB


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 31, 2011)

I'm going to a home game for my team, so should be all good. They keep the away fans in their own section, and it's not a rivalry match, so I should come away alive, ha. Only problem is I don't know the songs. Its amazing how much they sing here at games.

Shit is cool in different places. Just thinking about the sports and all the other stuff I've seen... I guess this is why peeps like traveling. Never thought I'd be one to travel. If left to my own devices I would spend all extra money on cars, electronics, and parties. The thought that I would have something like 20 stamps in my passport is INSANE. I'm just a kid from S.E. San Diego, and here I am chillin in London, like I'm famous and shit, lol.

One things for sure. THe RIU family is cool round the world. I've met up with peeps in 2 states and 5 countries and all have been chill as the other side of the pillow.

EDIT: I added to the post above... some mw3 shit for any interested, lol.


----------



## mr west (Jan 1, 2012)

loving the mw3. I think it was funny that u thought i was god at it and the princess was shit lol, now you know the truth lol.


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 1, 2012)

sounds like you're having a cracking time Jig  I've li9ved here all my life and i've visited London maybe twice


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 1, 2012)

mr west said:


> loving the mw3. I think it was funny that u thought i was god at it and the princess was shit lol, now you know the truth lol.


Wes you play on CPU or???

Jig i feel you on meeting great people from RIU, I consider lucky to have met BC who is like a brother to me now! I am sure we will meet when you get back and have a blast as well!!!

Peace

BKB


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 2, 2012)

bekindbud said:


> Wes you play on CPU or???
> 
> Jig i feel you on meeting great people from RIU, I consider lucky to have met BC who is like a brother to me now! I am sure we will meet when you get back and have a blast as well!!!
> 
> ...


Felt my ears burning... had to come see why


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 2, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Felt my ears burning... had to come see why


Not from that cause I was complimenting you. But I did fart in the hospital when we were waiting to go in to see the little guy....LOL


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 18, 2012)

Just jotting down some numbers so I don't have to keep this piece of paper anymore. H-33, O-22, B-26.5, D-46.7, 106.3, 105.7, 110.3= 369 = 450.5

Got a cool pound off this run. I'm beyond stoked at that. I was hoping for 10 oz, would have settled for 8... but 16!!! Wow. Pretty much all from the DOG. 4 dog plants got me 14 oz. That's awesome!!!!

I have more plants going at the moment. I picked them up from Dezracer (thanks again bro). We have 1 Devestator Kush, 1 Banana OG, 2 DOG, 6 BlackBerry Kush. They are small and cute, but all (except one) have roots. They should be ready to flower in no time.

Uploading England pics now... stay tuned, lol.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 18, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Just jotting down some numbers so I don't have to keep this piece of paper anymore. H-33, O-22, B-26.5, D-46.7, 106.3, 105.7, 110.3= 369 = 450.5
> 
> Got a cool pound off this run. I'm beyond stoked at that. I was hoping for 10 oz, would have settled for 8... but 16!!! Wow. Pretty much all from the DOG. 4 dog plants got me 14 oz. That's awesome!!!!
> 
> ...


Dammit man :0

Nice haul. Looks like those Dogs, could have won the iditarod with all the work they put it 

New run huh. You should come down and pick up some cougar's


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 18, 2012)

Next run brotha. I ain't forgot about you guys down there. Was thinking of coming down Saturday to chill, but they say it's gonna snow up here... so not sure. I think I'll start my PLP seeds in a little bit. A veg space is desprately needed over here. I'm getting my shit together, so there should be progress before too long. That being said, I've been talking about a veg space for a couple years now. I hate when peeps talk about shit they have no intention of doing... yet look at me. Lame. Not going to last much longer.

Hows the baby? What's it been... 3 weeks now? Not even that?


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 18, 2012)

Jig I will be back from Florida this friday night.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 18, 2012)

Florida? You hanging out with Heads Up? Say hi to the manatees for me, lol. You taking any pictures? I showed you mine... you show me yours (vacations, lol).


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 18, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Next run brotha. I ain't forgot about you guys down there. Was thinking of coming down Saturday to chill, but they say it's gonna snow up here... so not sure. I think I'll start my PLP seeds in a little bit. A veg space is desprately needed over here. I'm getting my shit together, so there should be progress before too long. That being said, I've been talking about a veg space for a couple years now. I hate when peeps talk about shit they have no intention of doing... yet look at me. Lame. Not going to last much longer.
> 
> Hows the baby? What's it been... 3 weeks now? Not even that?


18 days lol. He is doing great, sleeps through the night, doesnt cry too much. Pretty much a perfect baby. I think this pheno is a keeper


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 18, 2012)

Hehehe... don't lose the mother, lol.


----------



## DST (Jan 18, 2012)

its the fathers balls dropping off you've got to worry about....


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 18, 2012)

Classy D. Always a touch of class with you my friend, lol. Just pullin yer leg bru. How you doing today? Oh, well you are most likely asleep at 1:09am.

I uploaded some pics. I have an album for my trip, but you are a lazy bunch so I'll post them up here, so no need to go clicking around looking for them.

This is the inside of the airport where you walk down to the trains. I think the airport is in the middle of no where, so you'll need a train when you land. I think it's so cool to see all the signs in dutch first. To get the ticket for the train I went to the booth. Handed the guy my credit card and asked for 1 on the next train to Centraal. He said my credit card wont work and I needed cash. It's really stupid how american credit cards aren't as cool as european ones. They have this chip that looks like a sim card on their cards. It makes them work better for some reason and I'm always having problems paying for stuff.

I got the cash and got the ticket... then couldn't figure out where to go. There was no big board telling which platform for where, so I just kinda walked around until I saw the sign. Then I wasn't sure becuase my ticket didn't have a time. I figured it was anytime, but it was in dutch, so I wasn't sure. Haha... quite exciting for just getting out the airport.






Sign for the trains... notice the dutch






Now that I'm here, time for important work. Making ERL! Everclear was used from the states. It was a good old time.






Then we made hash!!!






You guys know this guy. Nice jeans D.






Erl is ready!






Smokin at the Grey Area, amsterdams premiere coffee shop. LOL there was this douche there that was there the last time I was there. Was funny as hell. He walked in and I thought, he looks familiar, then thought, of course I don't know this guy, I'm halfway across the world, what are the chances. Then the dude opened his mouth and one word in I thought "I remember this idiot" he was in the last time I was there talking stupid shit. Same thing 2 years later. Ha. At least he left quicker this time round. He's getting very slightly better at taking a hint. 






The train station that is my entry and exit to the beautiful city that is amsterdam. I actually saw the sun quite a bit while I was there. Not sure what my host is going on about it being cloudy and rainy. I think he's just complaining. 






Here's some water by the train station. Not the best pic, but I realized I needed more pics for you guys as I was leaving. So here you go.






Here's a big church across from the train station.






And this is what it looks like on a train from the airport to the centraal station. There will most likely be a russian sitting somewhere near. Lol... they seem to be everywhere here.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 18, 2012)

ah, something Iv wanted to do for a long time now. Looks fun Jiggy


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 18, 2012)

It's pretty fun. You'd love the bike riding. It's wild. You should plan a trip there and a couple other cities in Europe to make the trip worth it. The got lots of cool shit over there.

Here's more:
Camden Market is pretty cool spot. It's like any market place with little shops and booths pretty much everywhere you can stick one... However, this place is HUGE. It goes on forever and ever. I really didn't do my job taking pics... nothing to see here really, but you guys should google the place and have a look. It's something else for sure.






Tube stop






I guess it's actually called Camden Lock Market. This is the lock right outside the beginning of the market place. Not sure why you want a little river 10 feet higher in one bit than another... but here's how you do it if you want that.






Just one little part of the market place was the Stables Market downstairs.






Oh, I just remembered I took a video of the art near the bathrooms. I'll have to upload that to youtube.

Just in case you couldn't read the sign on the last pic:


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 18, 2012)

Hey what's wrong with being Russian, we live in San Diego too....lol


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 18, 2012)

Ain't nothing wrong. Made me feel like home, hehehe. You guys got all the good e pills. Yo BKB... I won't be happy till I see just one pic from FL.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 18, 2012)

Something youre not telling us jig 

J/K


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 18, 2012)

How do I upload a pic from my phone on here? Not a vacation at all here bro, picking up some of my mom's stuff that she had left behind. It's hard going through my moms stuff since she passed but she had a lot of old baseball card from the 60s and 70s that are now mine and I will pass them on to my kids. Trust me bro this trip sucks and I can't wait to get back, shit I'm trying to change my ticket to leave tomorrow. When do you think you will know for sure of your coming down this weekend?


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 18, 2012)

Don't know when I'll know. Man that sounds like one of the shitiest trips you can take. I commend you for doing it though. SO many peeps (like both my parents) leave everything for someone else to mess with. So mad props for doing the deed. I don't know how to upload on the phone. You can email it to me or bill and we can post. But don't worry about it. I was thinkin you was there for fun, or at least business.

You're a good man BKB. I'll be thinking about you my friend.


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 18, 2012)

Thanks for the kind words bro. Hopefully you make it down here, I got Cougar Kush, Skunkijuana, Sour OG and Hawaii 5-0 to be smoked. Plus I like getting other peoples smoke reports on buds I have grown.


----------



## DST (Jan 19, 2012)

haha, funny update Jig, well I am glad you didn't go down onto the platform you pictured, otherwise you would have been like Mr West and LGP when they came, they headed the wrong way on the train, hehe. The train tickets are valid for any train if you buy a ticket that is Geldig vandaag (valid today). You are supposed to slip the card into the machine which stamps a time onto it to show you have used it. But yeh, how were you supposed to know that, lol.

Funnily enough, a lot of places do not take credit cards. The biggest super market chain in Holland doesn't take credit cards. This is one area of life that is slightly different in Holland. People use their credit card more like debit cards, i.e you will pay off your total bill each month, not just a % of it. The chip is a new thing across Europe I believe. And now with credit cards you have to have a PIN number, this is also the same for most UK credit cards I think.

nice jeans????? nice tub of green more like, lol....although those jeans are hand made done on a very old cotton loom in Japan......


----------



## mr west (Jan 19, 2012)

Looks like you had a lot of fun jig. Yeah just as well you didnt do a me and get the wrong way on the train lol, there aint much in holland, very flat. just like being lost in Norfolk.


----------



## DST (Jan 19, 2012)

too right, Fred, oh look, another line of trees and a field, oh look, another line of trees and a field, oh look.....yup, you get the msg.


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 19, 2012)

Hey D I will make sure when I meet Jig I wont wear jeans....


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 19, 2012)

Woo Hooooo. Shorts it is... I heard you had nice legs BKB. lol... 

Thanks for stopping by fellas.

And yeah, even though I don't dress like it, I just love fashion (or whatever you call it). I don't understand skinny jeans though, haha. I know I'm officially old becuase I don't understand what the kids are wearing these days.

I was pondering something last night. When I make a big ass room to grow in and have a shit load of herb, do you think it wise to keep posting about it? Not like I'm leaving RIU, but I was thinking it might be asking someone to find me if I'm putting out pounds every couple months. What you guys think?


----------



## DST (Jan 19, 2012)

Well eveyrone knows know don't they!!!!!!!! lol.

Just put pics up of individual plants, I don't tell people how much comes out or everything that goes in my cupboard. Loads of people ask, how many plants do you fit in there....just be a bit vague about things Jig, and don't tell anyone around you of course.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 19, 2012)

Nice D. I'll have to work on being vague. I'm so much of an open book most of the time I forget to censor things. You mean everyone doesn't NEED to know the exact weight I pull out my closet every harvest? hehehe.

One nice thing about my personality when we moved to the mountains. I was in a surly mood for a year or two, so I never made any friends. THen I started growing and didn't realize what a blessing that was. It does get a bit lonely in the woods here without buddies, but I got the cats and a lovely wife. And tons of friends a little drive away. It's great though, no one popping by to say what's up. No one smoking all my shit. And no one to fuck my plants up when I ask them to watch them. That responsibility relies solely on me.

I think also I might want to do a sealed room, so I don't have to worry about any smells getting out. Plus I could run co2. First things first.

I got 10 little babies growing in the closet now.

D... I can't tell you how much I love the DOG. I kinda thought everyone was just blowing smoke up yer tail with all the DOG is the best ever, DOG this, DOG that. NOt that I thought it was shit... I just never imagined it to literally be the best strain ever. Well... now that I'm messing with the DOG for a third time I have to say WOW this strain is amazing. The roots are always the first to develop and they are the fastest to grow. It is a strong plant with large healthy leaves. It has great bud structure (at least the pheno i got), has a great high. I had it finish at 7 weeks. It's smells to high heaven. It has bag appeal. What else is there to say. She is a lovely lovely plant. Oh, and it has great node spacing. Nice and tight. JUst a lovely lovely plant. I guess everyone's not just talking shit.

I hope you are happy with the name. Who knew it'd be such a hit.

And that folks... makes 5,000 posts in 3 years and 1 week.


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 19, 2012)

I just purchased some DPQ, hopefully soon I will get my hands on some Dog Regs when they hit the streets. Since your a cat lover jig you should run a Dog and Cougar grow in the near future. That would be a great grow.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 19, 2012)

Hit the streets? You need some Dog seeds bro?


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 19, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Hit the streets? You need some Dog seeds bro?


He's just mad cause i am holding his for ransom  lol


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 19, 2012)

Nice... I have a feeling BKB needs to be watched over like that.  It's good he has a friend like you. Hell, anyone who's friends with you is lucky to have you as a friend.

So I've bumped up the humidity in my grow space to make the plants happy. I guess I've been torturing them with dryness. We'll see how this works.

And I'll get a pic up after I make this post.

So lots of peeps ride scooters in London. I saw an old lady on one, and a business woman with a dress suit thing. Pretty bad ass.






They even got scooters with an interior.






My buddy used to have a ford fiesta, so I took this pic for him.... you guys get to enjoy it too, lol






They got Teeny Tiny benzez over there. All kinds of benzez infact.






Another tiny mb






An old raced out BMW that looked real good.






Just another tiny car. They got smart cars too... but you guys have seen those (i think... we got them in so cal)






Lot's of bentlys and mazaratis. Lot's of them. Here's one in reverse.






A merc van. Pretty stylin for a van.






And another boxy van. They make full use of space with these things. Not sure why we don't have them in the US.






From the back






Hope someone enjoyed that.


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 19, 2012)

I'm waiting on the Dog regulars to come out. I do want Dog fem but 1st I'm going to play around with the DPQs and then I will go to BC house and steal his whole seed collection.


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 19, 2012)

Bc needs to respect his elders....


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 19, 2012)

Lol... old guys like you always say stuff like that.

And I get what you mean bout the dog's. I forgot they ain't regs. So if I do ever get a DOG male, should I hold on to it for peeps???


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 19, 2012)

Hell yes  That would be sweet.

Dog x Cougar  Its gotta be done!


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 19, 2012)

That's was a serious question in the previous post. Is a Dog male something to be desired for breeding purposes?

Here's two shots of what's up right now.

The two bushy looking ones on the top left are DOG. Their roots are freaking exploding. The one in the bottom left corner is Banana OG. The one next to it with the sativa looking leaves is Devastator Kush, the other 6 are BlackBerry Kush


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 19, 2012)

That was a serious answer my friend. I would love to have a dog male to play with. And to cross with the cougar


----------



## mr west (Jan 19, 2012)

Yes a male dog or dog as they are known and not a bitch would be very desirable jiggy, there was a rumour of one that hc had but not sure what happened to that.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 19, 2012)

You were too quick and answered before I said the bit about being serious. If I ever get a male I'll let you know.


----------



## mr west (Jan 19, 2012)

Although i think if a male dog did turn up itd be a flook and probably a heavy hermi and not a true male so would only give u fem and herm seeds back but that's just a guess


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 20, 2012)

mr west said:


> Although i think if a male dog did turn up itd be a flook and probably a heavy hermi and not a true male so would only give u fem and herm seeds back but that's just a guess


I was thinking the same thing Mr.West!!! When a true male DOG comes out, I will allow it to hump my Cougars! LOL Got my DPQs in the mail while I was in FLA....I am thrilled to have some BB gear!!!
Jig are those the clones you got from Dez?

Peace

BKB


----------



## DST (Jan 20, 2012)

I am going to do a backcross to get a regular male. I have just put down a few seeds of the Kush2 X DOG which will provide regulars, then if I get a good male that will be backcrossed to the DOG to get reg's


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 20, 2012)

DST said:


> I am going to do a backcross to get a regular male. I have just put down a few seeds of the Kush2 X DOG which will provide regulars, then if I get a good male that will be backcrossed to the DOG to get reg's


My Doggy Tail is wagging right now....


----------



## gumball (Jan 20, 2012)

Awesome pic's Jig, looks like the Dam was great, and nice to see the garden is growing!!! 

A full room huh, WOW you'll kill it!


----------



## mr west (Jan 20, 2012)

D are you still doing the jake blues x dog thing?


----------



## DST (Jan 21, 2012)

I still have a cut of Jake running but did not cross it with the DOG yet.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 21, 2012)

bekindbud said:


> Jig are those the clones you got from Dez?


Yep. I guess he was growing me clones a while before he took these ones, but over the holidays he forgot to check on them and they all died. So these are the replacements. Only the Banana OG isn't spitting roots out the netpots now. Grrrrr. Hurry up already, lol.



DST said:


> I am going to do a backcross to get a regular male. I have just put down a few seeds of the Kush2 X DOG which will provide regulars, then if I get a good male that will be backcrossed to the DOG to get reg's


Sweet. Less work for me.



gumball said:


> Awesome pic's Jig, looks like the Dam was great, and nice to see the garden is growing!!!
> 
> A full room huh, WOW you'll kill it!


Dam was great. Don't remember too much of it. I did remember a cool light I saw at my hosts house. It's this little LED color changer thingy. All the colors in the spectrum basically and it looks really cool. I bought one for my wife and she loves it. If anyone cares to look it up it's called a Phillips Living Color light LINK

London was great too. I love that place. Lol... me and Don must hang out at different spots when we're there.

And yeah... big room on the way. Especially since I paid $140 for a license to grow up to 99 plants and possess 6 pounds of buds.

Thanks for stopping by Gumball.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 21, 2012)

When the cats away the mice will play


----------



## gumball (Jan 21, 2012)

That is a pretty cool light!! I bet sex with only that on would be cool!!! But when isnt sex "cool"


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 21, 2012)

Lol... since we started trying to have kids there have been a few times sex wasn't that cool. I'd go into more detail, but my wife and mom check this thread sometimes.

But yeah... wife does look sexy with a purple glow shining on her, hehehehe. 

Only the Banana has yet to sprout little roots.... hurry the F up.

Banana OG & Devastator Kush

DOG twins

Black Berry Kush

Everything

DOG's... notice how much more roots they have... not to mention the lovely fat leaves it has. Damn I love growing the DOG.

BBK


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 21, 2012)

No lie Jig, when i saw the netpots I was expecting a massive rootball there already, lol


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 21, 2012)

Is the show going to go on rain or shine? I hope you get to go, or go another date or something.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 21, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Is the show going to go on rain or shine? I hope you get to go, or go another date or something.


We are thinking Supercross instead  less noisy


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 21, 2012)

And they jump higher! I really like the motocross guys. They seem like a bunch of good peeps. He's not there anymore, but charmichael, and stewart, and reed. They all seem like good folk. Not too often things get rained out in SD huh.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 21, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> And they jump higher! I really like the motocross guys. They seem like a bunch of good peeps. He's not there anymore, but charmichael, and stewart, and reed. They all seem like good folk. Not too often things get rained out in SD huh.


I doubt it will be rained out, they go rain or shine 

But not the best weather to be taking a toddler out into i guess


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 21, 2012)

Do you think $150 an oz is fair price for not that great weed? You know, like something I've grown that just didn't turn out great? Not that I am looking to sell or buy anything, just wondering.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 21, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Do you think $150 an oz is fair price for not that great weed? You know, like something I've grown that just didn't turn out great? Not that I am looking to sell or buy anything, just wondering.


Whats your definition of not great?

I know people getting rid of TOPSHELF for $200...


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 21, 2012)

If a collective sold top shelf for $60 an eighth (weird word, don't think I've ever wrote it out before) then I'm talking about stuff they would sell for $45-50 an eighth. And yeah, everyone I know gets $200 for topshelf. One guy gets $225 sometimes. If I sold stuff to peeps I'd probably get between $200-280. But yeah... that's not what I'm about.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 21, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> If a collective sold top shelf for $60 an eighth (weird word, don't think I've ever wrote it out before) then I'm talking about stuff they would sell for $45-50 an eighth. And yeah, everyone I know gets $200 for topshelf. One guy gets $225 sometimes. If I sold stuff to peeps I'd probably get between $200-280. But yeah... that's not what I'm about.


That being said, I think this person's top is better than any dispensary i have been to 

Also considering most shops are closing down, I would stick to the 200 price range, no use going under 200 IMO.


----------



## mr west (Jan 21, 2012)

I can get £200 an ounce of any stuff I grow without even trying not that i would sel anything i grow lol, probably get £300.00 if i sold it in eighths or grams. £10.00 for .7g will get ya £400 an ozzy.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 21, 2012)

It kills me because the dispensaries will sell stuff for $480+ an oz. And they will laugh at you if you try to sell them an oz for $200. One bad thing about CA pot licenses is that everyone seems to be growing and the market is just flooded. There are guys selling pounds of outdoor for $250. And alright stuff too. People in other parts of the country would fight with eachother to pay as little as $300 an oz from us here in CA. They turn around and sell it for $600+.

However, I am of the opinion that if someone grew say 5 or 6 pounds a run, only getting $180 oz is alright. As that would still be $14,000-17,000. About as much money as this guy has ever made in a single year.

Speaking of my earnings in life.... unrelated to herb, I'm not the best at making money but I'm really good at spending it. I think I spent about $25,000 one year on "nothing". Drugs, parties, dinners out, clothes, stupid shit for the house, blah blah. Would be nice to make more many than I spent for once.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 21, 2012)

So today I have done pretty much nothing. I ate half bowl capn crunch berries. Watched 4 episodes of my favorite sports talk show. Laid around with the cats. Heated up and ate half a pack of dim sum treat thingys. Watched youtube for about 2 hours. Mostly fights, and prison stuff. Not sure why I always go there. That's been my day. Woo hoo.

I'll try not to talk about it much as I know you guys are the last people in the world who want to hear about me talking about not smoking,... but too bad. I smoked 2 bowls on Tues and only 1 on Wed. So this makes it the 3rd day and it's so weird what always happens with me when I'm detoxing (or whatever you want to call it). I can't really eat. Even if I'm hungry my mouth just doesn't want to swallow. My theory is that when I smoke my stomach produces stomach acid, and get's me all ready to eat. NOt necessarily after smoking, but just in general. When I stop I think I don't have stuff in my stomach to digest a full meal, so my stomach tells my mouth STOP.

There's also this weird sweating I get. My armpits, hands, feet sweat like fucking MAD. Only lasts about 3 days, but yea, I've been changing my socks like 3 or 4 times a day. I can't really fall asleep, and when I do my fucking dreams are more real than damn life. It's so wild. Haha, one dream the other night was about RIU. SOmeone was talking mad shit about you Mr. West and I was alllll upset. At some point I think I realized it was a dream and I tried to wake myself up. Crazy when you can try to control you're actual body while you are asleep and dreaming.

Two other things. I have massive motivation swings. Not mood swings, but I'll be all inspired to do stuff, do it for a few hours, then get all bumy like today and do nothing. But it's not like being depressed. I've been depressed before and that's different. I'm in good spirits, just absolutely no motivation. I don't have the motivation to make a decision at this point. And the final thing is the FEELINGS. AAAAAAHHHHHHHHH. Happy, sad, frustrated, angry, hysterical, energized, inquisitive, loving, spiteful, tired... all that stuff and more... it's all been turned up. Like the volume on the emotions machine went from a nice comfortable 3 to a deafening 15!!!

When I was going to meetings a while ago that's what they said was our common issue, was that we felt too much, or something like that, haha. I'm tired of meetings, but I'm sure at some point my wife is going to fucking sick of hearing me talk about it, so maybe I'll go back. Sigh. I do enjoy being sober... but I also really enjoy being high. And it seems like I can't make both work at once. It's like I'm either smoking all day every day... or not at all. Really want to get it so I can smoke a couple-few times a week. I would get a lot higher that's for sure.

Ok, enough of that. I think I might try to play a video game now.

Oh, remembered one other thing I started today. I'm archiving the 600 club thread. So ever if RIU ever disappears or they take down our thread, all will not be lost. I'm gonna do my journals after that.


----------



## supchaka (Jan 21, 2012)

Good idea to archive. I had a ton of stuff back in the day on overgrow, even photos that I didn't have on my pc anymore. I didn't ever stop to think they may get shut down!


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 21, 2012)

I've heard that from a lot of people. I was never around then, but guys say there was some really really good info on that site. Shitty it's gone.

My little buddy has a funny habit of jumping on me or my wifes back any time we bend down to get something... here's big boy chillin like a parrot. Oh, and he also likes eating my hair... it's really annoying.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 21, 2012)

Mine has a thing about grooming my face, lol.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 21, 2012)

Ha... I have 2 like that. Well not so much my face as my mustache and beard. They just clean away, like they do on their selves. It's kinda cute, but after about 30 seconds it becomes painful. I actually can't cut my facial hair too short or else it hurts like crazy.

I'm glad my cats aren't the only ones who do that sort of thing.


----------



## Endur0xX (Jan 21, 2012)

I feel you with the motivation!! set yourself some goals!! Pot is a funny thing, when I have a plan I can be super productive... if I dont, I become the laziest person, its good to have cats at home when you get there haha


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 21, 2012)

Thanks bro. Appreciate the support. Definitely lacked any goals today. Actually I had one, but my computer wasn't cooperating so I stopped, lol.

Hooray for wife coming home tomorrow. I'm pretty productive when she's here. Plus there's football on, so no need to do anything but chill.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jan 21, 2012)

Hey Jig finally found some time to catch up with you. Man looks like youve been getting the royal treatment over the pond  looks like some proper good places to visit for sure bro. Def diggin the euro mason work too!!. That is where it all started by golly   1BMM


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 22, 2012)

Clones are looking good Jig, especially considering how young they are.


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Jan 22, 2012)

Looks like we need to get together soon to get your 1000w bulb back, and hook you up with some rooted Banana OG clones(if that one doesnt take quick enough). The pics you took are awesome, they make me pretty envious that I havent been to the old counrty yet. Georgia is the oldest place ive been, and thats only been colonized by the white man for a couple hundred years. Ive been working at getting my flower room completed because Im already 2 days late for the scheduled finish. I should have it done by tuesday night.


----------



## Endur0xX (Jan 23, 2012)

I visited the old country as well, really cool to walk around and look at the architecture and the history ... but in terms of lifestyle, I would not live there!!


----------



## Jozikins (Jan 23, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> I've heard that from a lot of people. I was never around then, but guys say there was some really really good info on that site. Shitty it's gone.
> 
> My little buddy has a funny habit of jumping on me or my wifes back any time we bend down to get something... here's big boy chillin like a parrot. Oh, and he also likes eating my hair... it's really annoying.
> 
> View attachment 2010956View attachment 2010958


I have a cat that does the same shit, but she digs in deep!


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 23, 2012)

whattup Jozi, hows life?


----------



## Jozikins (Jan 23, 2012)

Life is good man, thanks for asking. I work like a mother fucker but I have money to show for it! How about you? I know you have a new kid and big things going on. 

Today and tomorrow are my days off, and I was going to go get laid, but I haven't really tried to enjoy gardening in a few months, so I'm going to do that instead. I got two big ass mom's that are dying for me to take clones off of, and then I want to set up my new 3x3 tent and load it up with dixie cups and get all my new hybrids into the ground! Speaking of which, I found a huge seed vendor in SD, he's been bragging about his White Fire for some time now, apparently my buddy has been growing the shit out of it and only has good things to say.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 24, 2012)

Good to see you Jozi. Just stopping in to post this. I'll be back soon with more. I got pics of the new plants too. peace

So, I ran ~117 g of trim through my 110 micron bag. Shook it for 2 mintues and collected it. ~9.5 grams. Shook it again for 4 minutes and got ~8.5 grams. So like 18 grams from 118 grams. The second batch is more green than the first (as you would imagine).

Here's a couple pics. Got about 500-600 more grams of trim to go through. Hope the ice lasts.

View attachment 2017681View attachment 2017684View attachment 2017685View attachment 2017686View attachment 2017687


----------



## gumball (Jan 24, 2012)

A half ounce of hash from trim, wow!  Sweet jig, have fun! Are you smoking or not right now?


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 24, 2012)

Not smoking. It's funny becuase I'm over the urge to smoke to get high, but I really really just want to try this stuff to see if it's good.

I ended up with 65 grams, lol. What on earth am I ever gonna do with 65 grams, hehehe.


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 24, 2012)

Smoke the shit out of it, thats what you do!!!

Peace

BKB


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 24, 2012)

But I don't even like smoking hash, lol. Oh well... guess I'm gonna have to learn to like it.

Can't you cook with this stuff too? That's what BC does right?


----------



## supchaka (Jan 24, 2012)

Why dont you like smoking it? Personally Id be afraid to smoke it just because I dont have any tolerance still. Hell I dont even smoke indica for the most part!


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 24, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> But I don't even like smoking hash, lol. Oh well... guess I'm gonna have to learn to like it.
> 
> Can't you cook with this stuff too? That's what BC does right?


Id smoke it 

Cook a little with it. But mostly just smoke it. I love my straight hash hits


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 24, 2012)

You can always donate to the BKB I Need Hash Foundation.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 24, 2012)

supchaka said:


> Why dont you like smoking it? Personally Id be afraid to smoke it just because I dont have any tolerance still. Hell I dont even smoke indica for the most part!



It's just too heavy. I'm all for getting high, but I don't need to get SMASHED in the face. Plus like you my tolerance is shit, so I don't need it. Plus I don't like the taste.. I mean it's alright, but not like smoking bud. Or BHO... now there's something I could smoke a lot of. But yeah, hash has just never done it for me. I love smoking herb... just love it.



billcollector99 said:


> Id smoke it


And you will.



bekindbud said:


> You can always donate to the BKB I Need Hash Foundation.


Haha... I told you the other day I got your back, now I know how I can help.


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 24, 2012)

We can play some table hockey with them pucks...I forgot what I ran my trim through, I know one was a 220 bag and the other 1?? BC what was the other bag we used?

Peace

BKB


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 24, 2012)

Here's the final product. I ran the two on the right through a 110 bag. However the damn bag kinda started falling apart (hard to explain) but it was letting plant matter through, so that's why the one is so green. The other 3 were all ran in the 180 bag. The one in the middle is the only one I smashed hard enough to turn real dark on the top. Is that what you want it all to do, is the point to smoosh it to shit so it looks like hash, or is it just preference.

It's always fun to feel like a noob again.

Oh, and the two on the right (110 bag) is Banana OG & Larry OG mix, and the three on the left are Sour Kush (I think so at least).

And in case you were wondering the pucks are almost exactly the size of a Danish 20 Kroner piece.


----------



## gumball (Jan 25, 2012)

Hell yeah Jig!!! BKB I need hash foundation, too funny!


----------



## genuity (Jan 25, 2012)

you did great,id get rid of the last two,the first three,are going to be powerful.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 25, 2012)

genuity said:


> you did great,id get rid of the last two,the first three,are going to be powerful.


You are tripping Gen, lol.

The 2nd from the right is the first run he did on the 110 bag, i def wouldnt toss that one 

Maybe the greener one on the far right, but the other one I would keep.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 25, 2012)

bekindbud said:


> We can play some table hockey with them pucks...I forgot what I ran my trim through, I know one was a 220 bag and the other 1?? BC what was the other bag we used?
> 
> Peace
> 
> BKB


120 bag was the first one we used


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 25, 2012)

Thanks guys. I can't wait to see how it smokes. Kinda funny that I'm gonna have to drive to a friend to find out.

Yo G... you gonna start growing in the eifel tower? Can you imagine planting 4 plants, one at each base, and training them up the side of the thing till the got to the top, lol. Those would be massive colas. You could smoke out europe. 

I took a couple pics of the plants yesterday. They are coming along nicely (even if slightly slowly). However they should speed up now that they have a proper dose of nutes. When I brought them home I just gave them silica, clonex, and roots excellurator. Yesterday I gave them veg nutes, cal-mag, silica, and the one additive I use max (from dutch masters). They should take off now. ANd turn back dark green, they got a little pale.

Here they are:
Blackberry Kush

DOG Kush

Devastator Kush

Banana OG Kush

Helicopter shot

From the side, with my new kindle as size reference. I love my new kindle.


----------



## dieselbyrd (Jan 25, 2012)

hey jig let me first say i have read almost every page of your grows so far and have learned alot, especially frow the 2 bucket dwc grow. I have a couple questions about maximizing effeciency in a grow based on this i am planning. Do you mind answeringa couple for me?


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 25, 2012)

Bring it bro... that's what I'm here for. Much love for reading all my shizz. I bet you feel like ya know me.

Wow.... been here near 2 years and I get your first post. No joke... I'm quite honored. THANKS!


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 25, 2012)

Its great to see you got some plants going again  

Mind sharing a pic or link of the press?.?. I got a few pucks lying around myself but they seem to be getting softer with time, I dont mind. I think applying heat during the pressing would fix that though.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 25, 2012)

Quote from BKB's thread:::


Jigfresh the amazing said:


> Yeah, definitely a little elbow grease necessary. I got my press off amazon. It's called the cali crusher. LINK It costed $25. It's big and does the job... but after using it I can definitely see why someone would want to spend more to get a really good one.
> 
> My bags are the thing that are shit around here. The 110 is ruined after use shaking... the fabric part started opening up and there are openings larger than the screen in the fabric part... making the bag worthless. The 180 bag held up better, maybe it will make it two runs before disintegrating.
> 
> ...


Yeah heating might be a good thing. I gotta say... this isn't the best presser. It get's mucked up after you press something really really tightly. Doesn't have a perfect seal on the part that goes down, so a little gets on the sides and as you could imagine makes it extremely hard to operate. Worked alright. Good for the money, but like I said, I can see why spending a little (or a lot) more would be worth it.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 25, 2012)

you remember this one? worked quite well for me. I decided to put this together after I stripped the threads on one similar to yours... not to mention it hurt up the hands pretty good twisting that thing. 
I rubbed a lightly oiled paper towel (veggie oil) through the tube before each press to keep it from sticking inside,,, otherwise getting it out is pretty tuff.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 25, 2012)

I did remember that. Was just thinking of it this morning. I sure wish I had somewhere like a garage to do shit like that in. Space is of such a premium around here. I'll have room soon enough to have fun. And yeah... it does do a number on your hands/ wrists. I was thinking of making 1 or 2 gram blocks, but thought, fuck that, I'm doing this is as few batches as possible.

If I can get the funds from this stuff, I'm gonna buy a really good one in the future. Just found these... same as yours but in metal. http://trimproshop.com/presses.html 

I'll try the veggie oil thing next time.

Those jacks sure are something. We lifted my neighbors house up with a 6 ton bottle jack. Was pretty fun. FYI we were doing it to make the place level, not just having a laugh, hehe.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 25, 2012)

yeah man, the press I was using was free .99 lol. I had the jack lying around and the frame is just 2x4 and screws  

wow! that 6ton jackpuck is 470?!!! lol,I'll stick with mine hehe... Sheesh we sure get screwed by grow related stuff


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 25, 2012)

That's the truth. I like all the cheap shit I have. It may be a pain sometimes, but I feel like my grampa's grandson for not shelling out money for shit I can make myself (well most of the time anyways).

Glad to have you ridin along whodat.


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 25, 2012)

Thats awesome Whod....

Damn jig you got some flavors of Keif!!! Good shit man! Thanks for the pics of your press.

Peace

BKB


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 25, 2012)

It is my life motto to not pay for something i can make myself  It is GOOD to be resourceful


----------



## DST (Jan 26, 2012)

we used your avatar (sans Kiss masks) for the recipe book cover the wife and I made.


bekindbud said:


> Thats awesome Whod....
> 
> Damn jig you got some flavors of Keif!!! Good shit man! Thanks for the pics of your press.
> 
> ...


----------



## dieselbyrd (Jan 26, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Bring it bro... that's what I'm here for. Much love for reading all my shizz. I bet you feel like ya know me.
> 
> Wow.... been here near 2 years and I get your first post. No joke... I'm quite honored. THANKS!



Hey good posts motivate you to speak back and theres definately always an unseen bond between growers and plants alike. OK so for the question I'll promptly apologize for the crappy pictures i suck at MSpaint, and my scanner isnt working so I cant show you how much I suck at drawing too. lol

Some background information, i plan on two plants occupying a 3' by 3&1/2' area and they will be lit by two 400w lights in cooltubes. They would be scrogged as per your design, but the screen will be 42"(height) by 48"(width) instead of 36"(actual plant height) by 32"(my guesstimate for your plant width while bent). Also I would like for these two screens to completely surround the bulbs. They will be grown in 10 gallon DMC(Deep Media Culture) or Waterfall buckets whatever you want to call it its basically a bucket filled with perlite, and a water pump in the bottom "reservoir" recirculates nutrients by pumping them up a long pvc column or 2 where the water is spread for more surface area and dropped 2&1/2' for aeration. The question is as far as yield goes which do you think would be the more efficient of the two training methods to grow the plant untopped in christmas tree style or to top it so theres two tops and those fill up the screen. The problem I was thinking i would have with the second design is that there may be overcrowding in the center where the two top's branches are both tied down... But i did notice in your second grow that it seem the biggest buds formed at branch ends rather than at the middle nodes so i was thinking maybe i would do some selective pruning along where i marked i red to give branch ends maximum light and maybe up my yield. You got 10oz from the Casey that run with an 8 week veg and there was only vegitation 2/3's around the light. My goal in to pull an lb per plant in a perpetual setup with 10 weeks veg and 10 weeks flower basically a pound plant out every 5 weeks. Side questions do you think it better to use two 400's or a 600 i know the 600 had almost double the lumens so it could do the job of two 400's but im worried about the vertical spread of light. And do you think a 100gph pump could fully aerate my solution (about 3 gallons in bucket at any tume)i noted that u were using a 400gph pump for 10 gals of water(not sure if that changed) so i think with the high waterfall it should work. So without further adue the ugly pics


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 26, 2012)

DST said:


> we used your avatar (sans Kiss masks) for the recipe book cover the wife and I made.


Post some pics when its done or have the time....Hope your recovery is coming along fast!


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 26, 2012)

Hey diesel... nice little write up. I can tell you've been thinking about this. First of all, I don't totally understand the DMC thing. Is there a separation in the bucket between the part filled with perlite and the 'rez'. I stopped for a few minutes to think about this DMC thing and I think it sounds pretty cool. So is the point of having the media in there so that the roots spread out instead of just hang? And where did you hear about this? I googled it and couldn't find anything. Lol, got to the wikipedia article for Drum & Bass, haha. So the pump takes the water up, it falls down the tube and hits a 'bottom' making it aerated, then flows out the outlet hole into the top of the media where it runs down through and back to the bottom. Is that close? I know that's now what you are asking about, but it has me interested.

Not sure that it matters at all, but those screens were 28" wide. And the casey grew to about 40" tall. I guess the plants were a little wider than the screen so yeah, about 36 inches wide, and a tiny bit taller than 36". You are correct in that the ends of the branches were where all the weight came from. I was explaining this to someone and realized what I sorta did with those plants was lollipop each branch. I cut all secondary branches off the main ones growing out the stem. So all that stuff in the middle are popcorn buds.

I don't think the topping bit would work out too well. In my eyes it would just be too crowded. I think the way to make the topping work out the best would be to train it like this: 
but I that doesn't seem like it would work too well. Just not the best use of space. In the pic I drew a circle (or whatever you wanna call it) where the problems would be. There would be a lot of big buds there, and if you cut one of the branches short you would lose a lot of herb from it. So my vote would be the christmas tree action.

I'll get back to the training, but first I think 2-400's would be better than 1-600. I've always been of the opinion that there is no way you can do bare bulbs in such a small space... but... my buddy dezracer has a 1000w bare bulb in a 40" x 40" tent and it's doing fine. I know you are planning on a cool tube, but you might give it a run with the bulbs bare and see what the temps are. Maybe the bottom one bare and the top cool tubed??? Not sure, but I would love to get rid of my glass if I could. I don't think it's possible, but I'm going to see what the temps get up to when I get my 1000w bulb back. Is there any way you would go for 2-600's? That might be the ticket. Those sixes are so efficient. Either way, I vote for 2 lights over 1. Better spread. Plus you can make one MH if you feel so inclined.

You going to get digital balasts or magnetic? And what kinda bulbs you looking at? Are you gonna post pics when things get going?Ok back to training. I have thought about this alot, not sure if it's even do-able... but if you could pull it off you would be a legend. It's hard to discribe so I'm going to make a bunch of shitty pics. I'm so glad we have similar artistic abilities, ha

So I drew some stuff... here's what I think would work good. Take all the main branches, meaning the ones coming from the stalk, and train them like I did... menorah style. Then take the secondary branches, the ones growing from the main branches and pull them back, then forward so that their tips are at the screen level. And what I would do is totally strip the main branches of budsites, except for the ends and the branches growing off them. Then for the secondary branches totally strip them, except for the ends. Then you would have the outline of big buds, and the center would be full of big buds as well. It would probably look like frankenstein during veg and into the beginning of flower, but once everything budded up it would be grenade size buds over the whole entire screen.

Not sure if you get what I mean.

The first pic is a top view if you only cut the secondary branches from the back of the screen, but let everything else grow. The second pic there is a top view and a front view. It makes sense to me, lol.


EDIT: I think a 100 gal/ hour pump would work for each bucket, sure. I don't think it could hurt to get bigger ones though, lol. Oh, and how does it get spread out over the top of the pot?

peace


----------



## rzza (Jan 26, 2012)

jig i got somethin for that ass baby, just wait. imma pm you a youtube link, maybe tomorrowish.


----------



## dieselbyrd (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## dieselbyrd (Jan 26, 2012)

OK first the design, I agree in that the christmas tree seems more fit for my situation so I think i'll go with that. I'll be using digital ballast with a hps and a mh if i can find an appropriately sized bulb. Im trying to cut power consumtion low as possible so I dont think I want to go over 800w but another idea i had would be to use two 600w bulbs but run each 6/18 right after eachother so their combined light adds up to a 12/12 period and this way it would be like(in terms of lumens) the top is getting hit with two 400's for six hours then the bottom gets hit with two 400's for six hours not to mention the residual light from the top and bottom of bulbs. Thinking to use Digilux enhanced spectrum bulbs and lumatek ballasts. Also for the training plan i know what you mean i never thought about that its perfect for size control too. Another idea i had since im using a cooltube so plants can get closer to the bub, would be to do a double lollipopping meaning removing the budsites along the main branches but letting the secondary branches grow a couple nodes towards the light then taking off their first nodes near the screen. Maybe tie some strings across the screen front for support of the secondary branches. This way they would be in position to receive more lumens.... Id probably still have to tie them back for getting too long though. I firmly believe that since there was still a third of space around the bulb that means the casey if filled would increase in yield by half so 15oz. Meaning a pound plant shouldnt be so difficult with more light plus your added guidance.

Now for the DMC buckets i got the idea from a fellow grower who has been testing it out. Basically D.O. gets into water via aeraetion(rapid moving water) or diffusion(coming into contact with air). So the idea is that to get the max amount of D.O. from your given rate of moving water is to increase the amount of area that it comes into contact with air. So as for the reservoir its as simple as a hempy bucket whereever the water stops the res. stops and you use a drain level tube like the one you used with your dwc buckets to see water level. The pumps is either inside the bucket, protected from roots by a cap(anythink like a dish or small pot with many small hole to let water in) which is painted in microkote or spinoff(copper based non soluble paints that burn off roots that touch then while not being leached into the water), or outside the bucket as a through style pump. The point of filling it with media(perlite specifically) is that perlite is a very porous medium meaning its has many little gaps and holes for both water and air to be held giving it strong wicking abilities while retaining its aeration properties. This decreases the amount of solution that needs to be in the system at any time and though this makes for more often maintenance it would ensure against root rot as well as give better control over ph and nutrient strengths since there is less solution left over in the system to mix with the new premixed solution(while keeping roots constantly supplied with aerated nutes all the way up the medium). Another aspect is the option to hybridize it with root pruning capability which is as easy as cutting holes aroung bucket and using landscape screening to keep medium in. The idea behind root pruning is that when the tips of roots venture outside of the bucket they are no longer kept moist and are burned off by the surrounding air , this causes roots to branch from the center making for a thicker root system while eliminating root circling (rootbound). Sooooo the feed line leaves the pump and travels up the pvc of desired length(or 2 pipes and feed line split on "tee") where it pumps water onto a :spreader" the spreader could be as simple as a piece of cardboard wrapped in duct tape and glued inside, it jus has to turn the stream coming from the feed like into a sheet of water so there is more surface area. The D.O. in the system is actually created AS the water falls through the pipe before it hits the res where only the films of water directly on top is in contact with atmospheric air. Now if I want a constant feed from top all I would have to do is move the pipe up and run 3/8" or similar size tubing from return pipe to medium. For the return pipe the longer ther better cause theres more area the solution is coming in contact with air to absorb D.O through diffusion. k more ugly pics


----------



## DST (Jan 27, 2012)

Are you guys growing plants or flying to the moon? lol......


----------



## mr west (Jan 27, 2012)

I think flying to the moon would take less planning and discussion lol


----------



## dieselbyrd (Jan 27, 2012)

DST said:


> Are you guys growing plants or flying to the moon? lol......


lol both gonna use them to get there... or at least pretty close


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 27, 2012)

Hahahahah D. I love it. Not all of us can grow perfection with no nutrients, no soil, no pots, no light. You just put a seed on your window sill and 2 months later you have wonderful buds, hehe. But seriously, I always fancied myself a scientists, so here's my big chance to do something with that stuff.

It's really nice to have you back around bru. I for one missed having you around. Sucks that the doc wants you back. 

Speaking of the moon.... Do you (meaning anyone reading this) believe that man has been to the moon?

I'll get back to you more proper like later diesel. Heading out to a buddies today.


----------



## DST (Jan 27, 2012)

enjoy the day J!


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 27, 2012)

I think we have, how can we have a space station, but never walk on the moon?


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 27, 2012)

I am sure their is someone out there growing bud in space!!!


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 27, 2012)

I don't mean space. I'm sure we've been to space, I'm sure there's a space station. I have doubts we shot a bottle cap at a moving object hundreds of thousands of miles away and actually hit it. Using slide rules to make calculations.

Why if we did it in 8 years back in the 60's, did bush set a 16 year target to get back. When we've supposedly done it like what 7 times already. And why would it take China with all their money and resources something like 16 years as well.

That's what doesn't add up to me.

And I agree bkb... someone's growing space herb.


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 27, 2012)

Yo Jig....Are you....

[video=youtube;YyQu_a4DAmU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=YyQu_a4DAmU[/video]


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 27, 2012)

You guys seen the green lantern movie?

That is how I visualize our universe, minus the superpowers. I think we have no idea who or what is really out there.


----------



## dieselbyrd (Jan 27, 2012)

a quick warning... space herb gets you SUPER HIGH! lol well we can only dream till later


----------



## gumball (Jan 27, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> You guys seen the green lantern movie?
> 
> That is how I visualize our universe, minus the superpowers. I think we have no idea who or what is really out there.


I like to think of contact with jodie foster and mathew mccaughnahey, or whatever their name is!


----------



## mr west (Jan 28, 2012)

We might not of landed on the moon in 1969 but there is loads of evidence that we have been on the moon since then. You can even see the foot prints and tracks left by them with the right bins.


----------



## mr west (Jan 28, 2012)

http://io9.com/5837625/sharpest-photographs-yet-of-the-tracks-humans-left-on-the-moon found this link (lil ganja princess high jacking mr west profil lol)


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 28, 2012)

Visited an RIU'r yesterday. Was just going to hang out and let someone try my hash, but I ended up coming home with 5 really nice size plants. WOO HOO. I'm off for another big day, so I'll show you guys what's up later.

Have a good weekend.


----------



## gumball (Jan 28, 2012)

Go get jiggy wit it!!!

LOL![

QUOTE=jigfresh;7012516]Visited an RIU'r yesterday. Was just going to hang out and let someone try my hash, but I ended up coming home with 5 really nice size plants. WOO HOO. I'm off for another big day, so I'll show you guys what's up later.

Have a good weekend.[/QUOTE]


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 28, 2012)

I got to hand with my buddies today, and also stopped by one of our buddies. Between wheels619, billcollector, and bekindbud I came home with 4 different strains of herb to sample, two different strains of seeds, and 3 more plants. I'm being overrun by pot plants, what a nice problem to have.

Thanks a lot for the good times fellas.


----------



## mr west (Jan 29, 2012)

thats the trouble with all the great guys and gals here and swapping genetics, you need an extra grow space for every riu member, many many gardens and plenty of dank. Oh i hope we get more space when we move lol. Really want a bungalow on the edge of the vally


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 29, 2012)

Hope those Cougar's do you right Jig


----------



## wheels619 (Jan 29, 2012)

dieselbyrd said:


> a quick warning... space herb gets you SUPER HIGH! lol well we can only dream till later


i wonder how bud would grow in an oxygenated zero gravity environment. lol. that shit would be pimp.


----------



## DST (Jan 29, 2012)

I would suspect it would grow in a big ball shape, maybe not......interesting to think about though.


----------



## mr west (Jan 29, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;NPTY1y-aZW4]http://youtu.be/NPTY1y-aZW4[/video]


----------



## dieselbyrd (Jan 29, 2012)

I know one thing those would be some hugre colas... and anti gavity makes you easier to hang with lol


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 29, 2012)

So as you can see things are moving right along. The Dog clones on the bottom right are filling in nicely. The Devestator Kush is kinda hiding behind the metal pole thing. It's looking nice. The banana kush clone is coming along a bit, and the Black berry kush clones are still lanky as hell. 3 of them just wont grow roots.

The big plant on the right is DOG, as are the big two on the left. There are some banana Kush plants hiding behind the pole thing as well.







These are all Cougar Kush. Thanks to BKB, Billcollector, and wheels619 for a combined effort.






And yeah... I do only have room for 10 plants. And yeah, I do have 18 plants right now. Somethings going to have to happen.

Oh yeah... and a friend of mine was just in Hawaii. Apparently his uncle grows. My buddy got me Maui Wowie seeds. Woot!


----------



## gumball (Jan 29, 2012)

Time to split the closet in half while you build a veg room!!! Or you can do like me and use a PC case for your moms and clones!!! It works  All looks great Jig, I always enjoy hearing of other smoker/grower's being so giving, great community 



jigfresh said:


> So as you can see things are moving right along. The Dog clones on the bottom right are filling in nicely. The Devestator Kush is kinda hiding behind the metal pole thing. It's looking nice. The banana kush clone is coming along a bit, and the Black berry kush clones are still lanky as hell. 3 of them just wont grow roots.
> 
> The big plant on the right is DOG, as are the big two on the left. There are some banana Kush plants hiding behind the pole thing as well.
> 
> ...


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 29, 2012)

Thanks gumball.

The community is really awesome. It's funny because there are some peeps out there that are like hawks over "their" strains... I guess I don't know of any of them.

I'm planning my big grow space now. I need a veg space sooner than that though. I really really really need a veg area. I've been saying it for years now. Fuck. I'm so lame sometimes, lol.

Hey... about 2 years late... but some of you are MMA fans. Do you guys thing Chael Sonnen tapped vs Silva. I just saw it last night on youtube... in real speed at first look I thought he tapped. But in slow mo watching it from different angles it looks like he didn't tap at all. Looked like a funny movement, like he was brushing against his leg, but didn't look like a tap.

I can't stand the fucker (sonnen) but I think he got robbed. Maybe he just got what he deserved. And based on his performance last night, I would say Silva will destroy him in a rematch.


----------



## genuity (Jan 29, 2012)

yea,that chael,was not looking all that good last night,i think silva will make a mockery of him this time.
and evans better get in shape,if he stands a shot with bones.



nice plants jig.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 29, 2012)

Yo Jig, feel free to share those extra cougars with SS or maybe Dez, if you only have space for one of them


----------



## DST (Jan 30, 2012)

Dogs in the Cali Sun, beautiful. oh wait, that's Jigs closet.....you guys gonna try some DOG outdoor in Cali Jig?


----------



## dieselbyrd (Jan 30, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> These are all Cougar Kush. Thanks to BKB, Billcollector, and wheels619 for a combined effort.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


May i suggest we be able to watch 2 jig rooms. (hint hint)


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 30, 2012)

I asked the wife and she said I can use part of her closet at a veg space. Still don't have room to flower everything, but at least I can start some seeds for next round soon. It's all coming together.

I don't think anyone is planning on running the DOG outdoors. Would be a shame not to, but peeps have their own ideas, lol.


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 30, 2012)

Which Cougar did those clones come from Jig?


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 30, 2012)

Don't ask me bro. I got them from Wheels.


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 30, 2012)

I got a Care Package dropped on me today in MW3!!! Had some nice stuff in it too....Reeked up my apartment!!!

Thanks brother Jig!!!!

Peace

BKB


----------



## DST (Jan 30, 2012)

Jessie I think, lol.....


bekindbud said:


> Which Cougar did those clones come from Jig?


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 30, 2012)

Jig's clones came from the Cougar that Bekindbud harvested a few weeks back. Jig you have a nug or two in those baggies you got


----------



## supchaka (Jan 30, 2012)

Hey I plan on doing an outdoor plant this season, dog would work just fine! Lol


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 30, 2012)

Thats good, you get to sample the bud you have clones of.....


----------



## DST (Jan 31, 2012)

I would like to see a nice DOG in the Cali Sun au natural!


supchaka said:


> Hey I plan on doing an outdoor plant this season, dog would work just fine! Lol


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 31, 2012)

I think your wish will come true sir.

Wife cleaned out 1/3 her big closet for a veg space. Woo hoo. Now I just need to do something with it.

Plants are looking lush by the way... guess I'll snap some pics soon.


----------



## supchaka (Jan 31, 2012)

Well Im tentatively going to grow a DOG in the yard. The wife is still kind of fighting me on it, but she also said a year ago Id never smoke again and here I am not only smoking, but growing! 

Anyways, this would be her home. I know its not 100gal smart bag or some shit but I think it would do pretty well in it (I'd remove the small inner pot) Its about 33 inches tall so Im guessing 30-40 gal?


----------



## DST (Jan 31, 2012)

supchaka said:


> The wife is still kind of fighting me on it, but she also said a year ago Id never smoke again and here I am not only smoking, but growing!


hehehe, she underestimates your sneakyness then!! Good luck, pot looks fine to me.


----------



## dieselbyrd (Feb 1, 2012)

We need posts a.s.a.p. jig! and some pictures to grin at


----------



## srambo (Feb 1, 2012)

Hey Jig! I like this thread. Pls tell me when #5 is starting?


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 1, 2012)

Oh... oops. I posted on another thread, but forgot you guys. Sorry.

Srambo... I think you already missed grow 5, and grow 6. They are all in this thread. This thread started as me planting seeds. Then I put Sour Kush clones in the tube. That was my 4th. The seeds I planted ended up going to a friend. He cloned them and kept them going. For my 5th grow I ran Banana OG and Larry OG. Then for my 6th I got clones from the seeds I had planted almost a year before. That was DOG, Herijuana, OG Kush, and Blue Dream.

So I guess this is my 7th grow. And you are here for the first day of 12/12... good timing!!!! Welcome my friend. You stumbled upon a good thread (haha, at least in my eyes).

Here's the new veg space

One of the 5 bigger plants in the closet. First day of 12/12 today.

Roots on the little ones. These are the DOG's roots. Quite impressive if you ask me.

Devastator Kush & Banana Kush.

DOG Kush

And a little something I got in England. Picked this thing up for $12 I think at a little store in Camden Market. I really really really love it. Makes me feel so cozy in bed. I kinda want to cover my whole ceiling with stuff like it.

This is what I see when I lay in bed and look up. Nice.


As for the plants. I have the 5 big ones in 12/12 now. They are 3 DOG Kush, and 2 Banana Kush. The two banana's are in one pot. So that makes 6 open slots for more plants. I am definitely going to put the two small DOG's in there. The look lovely. I am definitely going to put the Devastator Kush in there. So that leaves 3 spots. My options are 1 Banana Kush, 3 Cougar Kush, 3 BlackBerry Kush.

What I'm leaning towards is 2 Courgars and 1 BBK. The small banana is just that... small. And I already have 2 bigger ones. The BBK's aren't filling in like I'd like them too, so I'm tempted not to put any in there... but I would like to try that strain, so maybe one. ANd the Cougars would be a slam dunk, but I'm not sure I can keep them alive after transfering to hydro from the coco they are in. If they live I will for sure put at least 2 if not all 3 in there.

Any thought?


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 1, 2012)

I would say do the 2 cougars and the BBK. Trust your gut.


----------



## DST (Feb 2, 2012)

What Bill said! 2 and 1 Cougars - BSK.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 2, 2012)

Wife said run 3 cougars and toss the BBK. Guess we'll see who's advice I go with. What's that saying Bros before... erm... I mean, ah nevermind.

She asked are they both good. I said the Cougar is garunteed bomb buds (see BKB)... the black berry I just wanted to run to get a different strain. To be honest the BBK plants aren't impressing me so far. If you noticed I didn't even post a picture of them in the last batch. They are skinny lanky little things.

I guess it'll come down to how the cougars transfer over from the coco they are in now to my hydro setup.

Thanks for the input fellas. I do appreciate it.


----------



## DST (Feb 2, 2012)

The trickle of information, well now that I know that, fuk them stoopid BBK's off and run them dirty Cougars!!!!


----------



## supchaka (Feb 2, 2012)

Just to be different, maybe take out a dog and do 2 cougars and 2 bbk! Although I do sense the dog is your favorite ATM.


----------



## DST (Feb 2, 2012)

Take out a DOG you say....blasphemy!!!! stone him I say, stone him, lol. I doubt Jig will take a DOG out, nice try though.


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 2, 2012)

Looks like an epic adventure

Cat vs Dog Round 1

FIGHT!!!


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 2, 2012)

supchaka said:


> Just to be different, maybe take out a dog and do 2 cougars and 2 bbk! Although I do sense the dog is your favorite ATM.


I was thinking of running the BBK just to have another strain... BUT... last round off 4 DOG plants I got near 14 oz. That is absolutely amazing to me. Plus the smoke is in the top 2 I've ever grown. Banana being the other. So it's damn hard to turn away from a winner like that.

I'll take some pics today to show you guys what's up with everything. You should see the roots on the dog's compared to everything else. And they were cloned at exactly the same time... in the same conditions the whole time. It's just amazing what great plants these DOG's are.

Hey BC. Can you post up a good pic of the Cougar Kush to show the peeps on here what that's gonna hopefully be like? I'm excited about all this.

So yesterday I gave the big plants their first nutrients (at my place). They had been on strait water for how ever many days I've had them. Not even ph'd... but they still look lush. With the goodies they have now they should start blowing up. I'm going to put the 1000w in today. They still are taking it easy under or should I say around the 250 cmh. I guess I'll put the 250 in the veg tent. I'm going to change the cougars over to hydro today.

Just to make sure... wheels doesn't have any pest issues with his grow does he BC? I'm not suspicious or anything... just never actaully seen his grow or any pics or anything. Thought I'd ask. Anyways, I'm gonna put them in the veg space... and I'm gonna get rid of at least 3 BBK's that aren't doing a damn thing. Still hold on to the other 3 in case I killl the cougars.

Other than that I've been doing yard work because it's been so warm lately. It's starting to feel like spring. Fucking weird winter. We haven't got a proper snow yet. Not sure if I should complain, or feel lucky. I do enjoy some snow.

Alright peeps.... carry on.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 2, 2012)

Something else that's a bit exciting... I finally bit the bullet and spent some time yesterday making a 'favorites' list of channels on directv yesterday. If you have satalite TV i'm sure you know how many fucking channels there are. And stupid shit you don't even get that show up. I think there are 20 NBA league pass channels, 15 NHL whatever pass, blah blah. Cspan 1, 2, and 3. Bunch of junk. (well 99% of it is junk actually) Anyways that's a different subject. I whittled the channel list down to 135 channels I think. Still too many, but I'm getting there. So many new things on TV i never realized becuase before it was impossible to browse.

The first three shows I watched last night with my new found TV availability were.... Dog the bounty hunter (never seen it before). Drugs Inc (that is some good shit). And a replay of an old UFC fight night. It was the one with Couture v Machida. I only watched the first match. Garcia v Tran (i think their names were). Wow... great fight. They weren't the best fighters ever... but it was the most exciting match I've ever seen.

I also set the Volcom Pipeline comp to tape on Saturday. I haven't watched surfing in over 10 years I think.

The other night I watched the movie "Men of Honor". Good movie with Cuba Gooding Jr, and Robert De Niro about navy divers. My wife and I also watched an episode of Portlandia. That was funny!

Oh... and I don't know if you all know this, but Little Ganja Princess (aka Mrs West) is a world class MW3 player. We teamed up the other day, she finished first, I was second, and our team won by a lot. I'm still in awe after seeing her do it in person.

Last thing. I have a buddy who grows, but he is basically doing it on his own, with one friend. Meaning he doesn't belong to any forums, or communities. It must be so lonely to not have a crew like we do here. Anyways, he asks me 'Do you know of any good sources for seeds, or know of any good strains'. I said, yeah... me. The funny part though is that because he's never 'heard' of the strains I have in seed for, he doesn't care. 'What... stomper og X ?purp' Hell yeah mother fucker... it would be better than anything you've ever grown, or ever will grow, but whatever... your loss.

He wanted a cup winner. Guess he likes being part of the machine. Or maybe just a tool. So I sent him a link to Green House seeds on attitude and that made him real happy. FFS.

And when I was on the phone with him he was asking for a strain that did well in their conditions. Cool temps, co2... hang on. like how cool. He said the highest it gets is around 72 in the day and about 60 at night. I thought co2 doesn't do too much until the temps are up. He said he agreed, but didn't know how to warm things up. Wondered if he should get a heater. I said you have 6 heaters already in the form of 1000w lights. Just turn the fucking extraction fan down, lol. Ok, now I'm just rambling.

It's good to have a crew of experienced growers.


----------



## supchaka (Feb 2, 2012)

You've seen "Our idiot brother" well it sounds like you have "My idiot friend" I have a couple too. Love them to death (sometimes) but god they say/do some of the dumbest shit. Makes me shake my head. For example, he had a problem with one of his wheel bearings, which I told him but he wouldn't take my word for it. Then the next day he says well its quiet when I got it up to 90... Do I need to continue? Lol


----------



## DST (Feb 2, 2012)

haha, we all have them, they kill our clones when we are on holiday, smoke our weed, but hey, they are our trusted friends so what to do??


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 2, 2012)

It's so true. Haha. He is definitely one of the best mates I got... helps me whenever I need it. Helped me build my cat house, for nothing in return. And about smoking my weed... for being a pot head he has no taste for weed. It's always, 'That's nice'. No matter what, oh that's cool. The stuff he grows kinda sucks, but I don't think he can even tell a difference. How can that even be? Maybe THC effects different people different ways or something. Maybe he doesn't even get high off anything and just pretends??? I don't get it.

He makes 'interesting' decisions. His family owns the house next door. He was up one weekend by himself, just for about 36 hours to do some work on the house. Just as he was getting ready to leave we are both summoned outside our respective places by really loud yelling. Sounded like a fight. Now my street isn't the best. Not trying to make it sound like the 'hood or something, but we do have some 'undesirables' especially at the other end of the street. So a family of them were walking down the street fighting. Well two brothers were fighting. I guess the 15 year old was drunk, and his brother was trying to beat some sense into him??? not sure. Then there was Mom and a couple other folks walking behind them screaming at the top of their lungs "Don't call the cops... please don't call the cops". They were just yelling to all the folks in their houses... and to me and my buddy.

I just stood watching, guessing how long it would take the cops to get there (as I was sure they had already been called by someone). My buddy calls over and tell me too... Don't call the cops. FFS... what's with all the people and their don't call the cops, lol. ANYWAYS... he goes running off to try and help the situation. I'm just standing on my deck thinking, "Dumb Fuck". I'm not getting involved in that shit. About 45 sec - 1 minute go by and here the sheriff drives by to check things out. I hear some mighty loud screaming and yelling. By this time everyone is in the forest, I assume just brawling.

Up walks my buddy stagering and bloody. I guess he tried to talk some sense into them, saying "Guys, just chill out, the cops are probably on their way and you don't want to get in trouble."

They took this as "I just called the cops on your ass." And the drunk young one took a swing at my buddy. He tried to back up, but the brother bear hugged him while the drunk one wailed on him. So now the two of them are beating him down, luckily someone had called the po, they were the ones who saved him.

He has a heart of gold... but he sure is dumb.

I won't even get into the story where he got in a fight with a homeless guy and had to come up to the cabin to escape the police who were looking for him. That one's even better.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 2, 2012)

If a plant herm'd and polinated a female... those seeds should be fems right?  And possibly have herm tendencies as well? I'm new to the whole seed/ breeding thing.

Seeds I have -

Power Skunk X Royal Pure Kush - 10 reg
Candy Drop X Purp? - 6 reg
Candy Drop X NY Purp D - 6 reg
Candy Drop X Stomper OG - 12 reg
T W (Trainwreck or Timewarp) - 1 reg
DOG - 1 fem
DPQ - 2 reg
Chocolope - 1 fem
Red Diesel - 1 fem
Shackzilla - 1 fem
Psycho Killer - 10 reg
Casey Jones - 1 fem 
Brazil x KC - 1 reg 
Cristal Paradise - 1 reg 
Haze Special - 1 reg
Sleestack - 1 reg
Kandy Kush - 1 reg
OG Kush X DOG - 2 fem
Blue Dream X DOG - 1 fem
DOG X DOG - 20 fem
Deep Psycho - 22 reg
Deep Blue - 5 reg
Engineers Dream - 10 reg
Bleeseberry Kush - 4 fem

(C4 X CB) X (CC X L) - 4
Casey Jones - 3
Jack Hammer - 1
Malawi - 2
Psycho Killer Surprise - 3
HeadBand - 1
Lady Cane - 2
Cesse Pool - 3
Thelma - 1
MA - 2
CaseyBand = CB X CB - 8
DOG X Artic Express (Ice X CaseyBand) - 10
DOG X DOG - 8
Black Sour Bubble = BSB - 10
BSB X CB - 10
Calizhar X CB - 12
Blue Wonder (blue dream X GDP ???) - 13
Banana Wonder (see above) - 14
J-1der - 4

And I just remembered I have more seeds in a cupboard somewhere. Like I need to find them, lol.

Strains I've already Grown - 

Hindu Skunk
White Widow
Purple Kush
Casey Jones
Sour Grape
Querkle
Odyssey
Sour Kush
Larry OG
Banana OG
Herijuana
D-OG Kush
Blue Dream
OG Kush


----------



## DST (Feb 2, 2012)

that dog get's it's shit everywhere, lol....plan on being busy then Jig?


----------



## jhod58vw (Feb 2, 2012)

Now bro thats some strains done quite afew myself very nice thanks again.


----------



## jhod58vw (Feb 2, 2012)

Very nice seed bank you got going. Been trying to keep one myself.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 2, 2012)

thamks to you for rollin through my hood, hehe. Yeah.. I feel like attitude or something... I don't know if I'll ever get around to every single one of those strains. I guess we'll find out.

heres the pics i said I'd take.

This is on top, Devastator Kush, Banana Kush, on the bottom 2 DOG's





These are the BBK clones





DOG from the side





The better BBK clones from the side





The ones that don't look so good.


----------



## DST (Feb 3, 2012)

Middle Banana one looks great. I discovere dI still got some Larry OG beans, think I'll give them another hugo-a-go-go....


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 3, 2012)

I think's you are talking about the Devastator Kush. It's a beautiful little plant. Thanks for checking it bru. Where'd you get the larry beans? Larry OG is a nice smoke.

I'm surprised no one else has anything to say. Ah well.

Happy Friday!!!


----------



## DST (Feb 3, 2012)

ah, okilydokily, no names but prob the same fairy the banana came from nudge nudge wink wink
[youtube]ona-RhLfRfc[/youtube]


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 3, 2012)

hehe... say no more. nudge nudge snap snap grin grin wink wink say no more, know what I mean. Nice wake me up vid.

Damn D... I didn't know about fdd. I've never liked the guy, but he's still on our team. Real shitty to see something like that happen.

And the whole civility thing... I think it's a product of the internet. This annonimous bullshit has got to end at some point. I don't know what I mean by that exactly, but things just can't continue to be so hateful. Maybe the Phil Mickelson case will do something about it. He's a golfer suing an internet provider for the ID associated with the IP address that has been posting slanderous stuff about him. And apparently he's expected to get it... then sue the actual guy that's been talking shit on the internet for years now. I don't know all the details, but these random attacks aren't cool. People tossing out death threats and such.

At least there are people like you and I (and many of our friends) that are spreading love, trust, and friendship over the internet. Sigh.

But it is a beautiful day.... uh... sorry about that. It's actually not that nice here. Quite cold... nudge nudge wink wink  Not really, just trying to make you feel better about the arctic blast consuming your area right now. I guess pictures of the sun wouldn't help. The guy riding his bike is mad.


----------



## supchaka (Feb 3, 2012)

Heres my little ones under 150watt Jig, these are the beans I was telling you about in PM. Dunno if you ever got to see them.
Day 56 from seed 12/12 from the start.
View attachment 2036445


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 3, 2012)

supchaka said:


> Heres my little ones under 150watt Jig, these are the beans I was telling you about in PM. Dunno if you ever got to see them.
> Day 56 from seed 12/12 from the start.
> View attachment 2036445


What happpened to all your leaves??


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 3, 2012)

Wow bro... that's from a 150w. Good stuff. Looks real nice. I'm trying to set up a friend and show him how to grow. Do you know how much your electric bill has gone up for the grow?

EDIT: Hehe... hadn't noticed that. Did you pluck em all because they were shading the buds?

Yo BC... wheels' grow is pest free right? I asked earlier, but I guess there was just too much blah blah before I got to the question. Just wanted to check before I threw them girls in with the rest.

BTW they are looking good, the little cougars.


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 3, 2012)

Should be pest free... They were inside his room.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 3, 2012)

That's not too reassuring. I'll keep them apart another couple days just to be sure.

Man, I'm still thinking about fdd in fed prison. Lot's of lessons I'm taking from that whole thing. I'm gonna tighten up my game. And a good reminder to NEVER do anything over state lines. I'll quit about that now. Just has me a little shook. Specially with KMK and his girl getting into the mix.


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 3, 2012)

Sorry, Jig.

I should be more reassuring 

I have not seen bugs in his veg tent since he set it up.

The clones never left his veg tent cept to come to you


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 3, 2012)

Ok... cool. That's what I wanted to hear. Thanks man.


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 3, 2012)

You transfer them out of the coco?


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 3, 2012)

Not yet. I'm gonna do it right now!!!


----------



## supchaka (Feb 3, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> What happpened to all your leaves??


Ive been removing every leaf thats big enough to show me its stem since I started flowering. Helps the little 150 get its light spread around I think!


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 3, 2012)

That's one theory. I subscribe to the opposite theory. That leaves are what gathers all the light... and light is what really feeds plants. In my head we are in the game of growing healthy roots and healthy leaves... if we do that huge, wonderful buds will follow.

Cougars have been transplanted. Nice set of roots on the. I took pics, but I'm taking off right now. See you guys later.


----------



## DST (Feb 3, 2012)

Well Jig, you know I am with you on that theory. And it' good to get a bit of snow. All the more reason for being a hermit, lol.


----------



## supchaka (Feb 3, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> That's one theory. I subscribe to the opposite theory. That leaves are what gathers all the light... and light is what really feeds plants. In my head we are in the game of growing healthy roots and healthy leaves... if we do that huge, wonderful buds will follow.
> 
> Cougars have been transplanted. Nice set of roots on the. I took pics, but I'm taking off right now. See you guys later.


I wholeheartedly believed the same thing until I had no choice but to butcher them for space saving purposes. I didn't have the heart to remove plants to make a better fit so instead I made them fit!


----------



## gumball (Feb 3, 2012)

That's one hell of a seed list jig! I hope you get to grow t all out! Better get busy! Should be easier with a veg space  

I agree with your theory! I even leave the yellor ones on till the plant sucks every bit of energy out of it, figure it will save a green one  



jigfresh said:


> That's one theory. I subscribe to the opposite theory. That leaves are what gathers all the light... and light is what really feeds plants. In my head we are in the game of growing healthy roots and healthy leaves... if we do that huge, wonderful buds will follow.
> 
> Cougars have been transplanted. Nice set of roots on the. I took pics, but I'm taking off right now. See you guys later.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 4, 2012)

Hey Gumball. I read a post you made in another thread and thought it was real cool. You're a good guy.

I definitely do need to get busy with this growing thing. I want to try different stuff... but I also want to do things well. I might only get around to 10 of those strains, lol. Like I always say... We'll see.

I just applied to be on a TV show. I'm pretty sure I could make it on. I'm pretty interesting in person, and I was thinking of taking the 'hippie' angle to be super cheesy. Fuck it, for that kind of money I can be kinda stupid. Not like I'm selling my soul (at least in my opinion... yours may vary).


----------



## DST (Feb 4, 2012)

is that the show they have that is set in Argentina? (Pool type obstacle course)
The guy from Top Gear Richard Hammond presents a similar programme on the UK TV (I think).....it's crap but for some reason the wife and I sit and giggle at it....oh lordy. lol.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 4, 2012)

Exactly. Ha... it was at your place I think I saw it for the first time. The american version is set in Los Angeles. There are open castings next saturday not too far away from me.

Yeah, now I remember... it was your place. Me and your Mrs were talking about Hammond's hair.

It's all your fault, hehehe. Me and my wife watched an episode tonight and I think I may have hurt myself laughing. My throat still hurts from laughing so hard... didn't even know you could hurt your throat laughing.


----------



## DST (Feb 4, 2012)

Oh, soooooooo it'sssssssss myyyyyyyyy fault! lol. I blame the Mrs, lol.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 4, 2012)

DST said:


> I blame the Mrs, lol.


That's what I always do. One of my favorite parts of being married. Always someone around to blame, HAHAHA


----------



## supchaka (Feb 4, 2012)

I have a bad neck and when I watch that type of show I just envision how each tumble or fall would be seriously fucking up my day!


----------



## gumball (Feb 4, 2012)

Thanks Jig!

That would be funny for you to make it on the show! You will have to let us know if you make it!


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 4, 2012)

Oh for sure. I'll PM all my peeps and tell em I'm on. I'll tell you what... I think my wife would give me $20,000 of the 50... after paying back some small loans I owe on... the rest would make a mighty fine grow room, lol.


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 4, 2012)

got pics of the cougars my friend ?


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 4, 2012)

Here's some of them when they were getting transfered... and one of them now, plus the whole veg area.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 4, 2012)

WOW.... Just gotta say... RIU is a fucking mad house. I just roamed around a little into some other threads and... WOW.

Thank you all for being cool in my thread. Fucking hell man... people are NUTS!!!!!!!

Sheesh. I really want to get into it, but I don't need that energy. I'm going to stay off the boards... stick to known waters. And I got's to quit a thread or two I'm subscribed too... it's always people talking about drama in other threads that get's me curious.

Ok... I feel better now.

ps. If you are a complete nut job... please stay away!!! lol


----------



## DST (Feb 5, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> ps. If you are a complete nut job... please stay away!!! lol


Damn, guess I am banned, lol. 

Too right young man, dem der waters are dangerous!!!


----------



## SFguy (Feb 5, 2012)

mee too, completey banned =)

everything looks good man, im subbing


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 5, 2012)

As I was writing the part you quoted I thought.... wait were all nuts... but the peeps round here are the good kind of crazy. The 'drive all night to help a friend' kind of crazy. Or the 'blow a bunch of money we shouldn't on a present for someone we love' kind of crazy.

I like our kind of crazy!!!

EDIT: Welcome SFguy. A pleasure to have to stop by and even better to have you along for the ride. I like you're avatar. Most of my best memories are of driving across and around california. We just took my mother in law to solvang a few months ago and stopped in buellton for you know what. (for those who don't know... split pea soup) She actually didn't like it very much at all.

And I just bought tickets to see my favorite band ever play in Santa Barbara... that's where they are from so I thought it'd be the best date of the tour to see them. I'll probably see them again in SD, LA, or Orange County. Maybe all of them.

Is it possible to spam your own thread? I'm going to give it my best shot!
[youtube]hzYOA4-xNaA[/youtube]
[youtube]uaKl2vBR4Sg[/youtube]
[youtube]6q-20LlOlew[/youtube]
[youtube]XvxcKIFIlxM[/youtube]
[youtube]ZwNSvX83NDg[/youtube]
[youtube]YjQj_8ytE9w[/youtube]
[youtube]ERJ8fXZRSbc[/youtube]
[youtube]HsIughc42V8[/youtube]
[youtube]1sltM7xyy6Y[/youtube]
[youtube]lvQjrQ9a_cw[/youtube]
[youtube]lw-4obF2ftQ[/youtube]
[youtube]UIu4pOTX30M[/youtube]
[youtube]xIBWF1dwK_U[/youtube]
[youtube]MmzrnvE2--Y[/youtube]
[youtube]mpj_nn87VVc[/youtube]
[youtube]o9HARdmP6sQ[/youtube]


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 5, 2012)

If you've ever wondered what it's like to be someone else. Well, you can't be me, lol... BUT... if you listed to all these songs, you will know what I feel like inside. Don't know if that makes any sense or not... but this music is what it feels like inside me. A lot of angst, harmony, emotion, sadness, joy, love, pain, etc etc.

You guys fucking rock. And by 'you' I mean YOU. Thanks guys for making this world worth living in.


----------



## DST (Feb 5, 2012)

I clicked on the one with tartan on the screen, cause I am like that.....my wife would love the music, so runs in line with the fact she thinks you are a cool dude....even though she thinks you should cut your hair, lmfao........(she likes short hair in case you wondered, quite strange for a surfer chick but hey!)


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 5, 2012)

She's like my mom then. I think mom would give me $1,000 if I cut it short. I bet she liked my beard more than last time, lol. It got a little intense for a while.


----------



## DST (Feb 5, 2012)

I think the fact that you had cut your beard lessened the opinions of the hair, lol. that was a good move mate, hehe. Women eh, I am constantly under fire from her about my stuble, ffs, I am trying to look cool for her, haha....

my mum was the same when i had long hair


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 5, 2012)

If my hair grows longer than an inch i start searching for the clippers, lol.


----------



## mr west (Feb 5, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> If my hair grows longer than an inch i start searching for the clippers, lol.


too fucking right Bill mate, just as soon as the snow clears ill dig the clippers out and go down to the wood lol.


----------



## supchaka (Feb 5, 2012)

Ive been buzzing my head since I was 19 with a #1. Ive gone through 4 sets of clippers in 20 years. Cant imagine what Ive saved on hair cuts! I know its getting too long when a pillow can give me "bed head" lol


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 6, 2012)

My head would get cold up here with no hair. But I think if I lived down the hill in the heat I may change my grooming strategies, lol.

Get this... the casting people from that tv show called me. They want me to have an on camera interview in a couple days.  I'm so gonna do this shit. You guys will still love me after I make a fool of myself on tv right? LOL.

He was asking me what was interesting about me and I really wanted to say I grow bomb ass weed... but I let that one go. Not very family friendly. Wish me luck guys. 50K ain't no joke.


----------



## supchaka (Feb 6, 2012)

That's so funny I'm reading this on my iPad whilst on the couch watching some Asians do some crazy obstacle courses


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 6, 2012)

I found a pic of your Cougar in flower Jig


----------



## genuity (Feb 6, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> My head would get cold up here with no hair. But I think if I lived down the hill in the heat I may change my grooming strategies, lol.
> 
> Get this... the casting people from ????? called me. They want me to have an on camera interview in a couple days. I'm so gonna do this shit. You guys will still love me after I make a fool of myself on tv right? LOL.
> 
> He was asking me what was interesting about me and I really wanted to say I grow bomb ass weed... but I let that one go. Not very family friendly. Wish me luck guys. 50K ain't no joke.


id so love to see that,i watch that show all the time.


----------



## DST (Feb 7, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> You guys will still love me after I make a fool of myself on tv right? LOL.


Depends on how much of that 50k you share, lol......

We'll still think you are cool, don't worry. But you better win!!!!!


----------



## gumball (Feb 7, 2012)

Thats awesome Jig, you'll still be cool and $50 g richer!


----------



## mr west (Feb 7, 2012)

Well luck might be needed but i think some stream lining of the head department may give u the edge in speed>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> jtr n bubble with some slimey earl smeared down the shaft>>


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 7, 2012)

Haha... it's my long hair that they are interested in my for. They want 'different' and the guy said he saw my pic and thought, well he's different, not too many people our age with long hair. LOL... lot's of folks with long hair, he just doesn't hang out with the same croud I do. The other week when I was at the beach I was feeling like I had short hair. Saw 4 different guys with dreds down to their knees.

I have an interview on Wednesday afternoon. Not sure if I'll know by then, but I'll let you guys know.

I am still growing plants as well. Both sets got a new rez yesterday. The DOG's are looking amazing. The Devastator Kush is looking lush as well. The rest have some catching up to do.

The plants in the closet have me scratching my head. I'm pretty sure it's been a full week today in 12/12. To my knowledge they haven't changed at all. No preflowers, no stretch, no nothing. They look healthy so I'm not worried about them, but I figured something would have happened.

This is the first time I'm not using Bushmaster (aside from my very first grow), and I'm waiting for the stretch that everyone talks about. I remember it on my first grow... but I haven't seen anything yet. It's so weird. Maybe it's the fact that they are all 6-10 inches from a 1000w light??? Whatevs... we'll see what they do. I'm sure there will be some real nice buds soon.


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 7, 2012)

I have heard/read that if you use bushmaster on a mom, and then take a clone from her, you dont need the bushmaster on the clones...


----------



## supchaka (Feb 7, 2012)

Other than a light leak... Id think you should most certainly see something by the 10th day!


----------



## DST (Feb 7, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Haha... it's my long hair that they are interested in my for. .


That's so funny, told the Mrs who giggled and said, "well he should get his hair cut after the show!" lmao..


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 8, 2012)

So... question for you guys. As I've always used the bushmaster, I don't know stretch very well. When or how tall do you think I should put my smaller veg plants into the closet? I know people say they double in size, but do you think they still will super close to a 1k? I don't want things to be too small... but I also don't want a crazy jungle either.

Any input is welcome.

Also, I have given up hating Kobe Bryant. Not sure why or where this is coming from, but I've hated him for a long time, and I'm giving that up. I still am not a fan, and I don't like the lakers, but there's no point in carrying around hate for someone I don't know.


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 8, 2012)

Stretch is dependent on strain homie, I have never used bushmaster though, so I am not sure what you should expect.


The Cougar will stretch quite a bit


----------



## gumball (Feb 8, 2012)

As long as you don't mind supcropping then you don't have to worry about stretch too much


----------



## rzza (Feb 8, 2012)

i have a p.p.p that wonnt grow an inch after 12/12 and i have a headband that goes from 1 foot to 4 feet after 12/12. its the craziest thing jig


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 8, 2012)

Cool... thanks guys. That actually helps quite a bit.


----------



## SFguy (Feb 8, 2012)

hey bro about THAT THING U WERE TALKIN ABOUT! do it!! that rocks i bet the producers are major stoners hahahaha 


hmmmmmm lets make them jump across like seven big red rubber balls thatll be funny to watch... =)
then throw fish at thhem while they slide down soap, ahahah

edit- updated my thread with new pics, and my new watering setup. not gonna handwater anymore heheheh


----------



## supchaka (Feb 8, 2012)

Was today the interview?


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 8, 2012)

Yeah man... they liked me I think. Will keep you guys posted for sure. I'm gonna leave the name of the show off the thread, so they can't find it in a search. Fuckin background check they do is second to none. I thought I was being interviewed to be in the FBI or something.


----------



## josh4321 (Feb 8, 2012)

what up jig bin a long time see things are coming along nice man hows life been that DOG looks awesome where are the seeds from


----------



## SFguy (Feb 8, 2012)

haha ya its crazy, thats also why i dont really do any pictures JUST POSTING IS SKETCHY, cause SF can track all my uploads, i watched some guy in AZ who was helping me sign into MY work IP, and move my pointer with his and go thru a bunch of screens, lol SCARY


----------



## DST (Feb 9, 2012)

Holding thumbs for background check, wife absolutely pissed herslef laughing when i told her about the show (I told her it was her fault, hehe)...WE WANT A COPY OF THE VIDEO!!!!!!!!!!!!!! The one thing that she did say was that you are one of the few guests who actually cycles when they come to stay with us...so she reckons you may have a chance, lol.


----------



## supchaka (Feb 9, 2012)

I cycle through television channels and websites


----------



## cerberus (Feb 9, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> My head would get cold up here with no hair. But I think if I lived down the hill in the heat I may change my grooming strategies, lol.
> 
> Get this... the casting people from "a dope show, that jigfresh should be on" called me. They want me to have an on camera interview in a couple days. I'm so gonna do this shit. You guys will still love me after I make a fool of myself on tv right? LOL.
> 
> He was asking me what was interesting about me and I really wanted to say I grow bomb ass weed... but I let that one go. Not very family friendly. Wish me luck guys. 50K ain't no joke.


hell yeah! I always wanna see people get rocked when i watch that, but now there's going to be a dude i want to see make it through. Most of luck to ya brother, watch those swinging doors


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 9, 2012)

josh4321 said:


> what up jig bin a long time see things are coming along nice man hows life been that DOG looks awesome where are the seeds from


Long time indeed bro. Good to see you. How's things with you and yours? Things are good over here... everything's in order for the most part. The DOG is from breeders boutique. You can order them here: 

LINK TO SEEDS

I bought some Psycho killers from them too and I can't wait to try those out.



supchaka said:


> I cycle through television channels and websites


Now that's funny.

Thanks for all the comments guys. Much appreciated.


----------



## SFguy (Feb 9, 2012)

mmm that QRAZY QUAKE looks sooooo bom, i think i wanna order it =) lol


----------



## RonSwanson (Feb 10, 2012)

Just wanted to leave props for posting George Clinton


----------



## supchaka (Feb 10, 2012)

I watched "that show" last night for the first time. Wow. They should just call it "Let us beat the shit out of you"


----------



## dumdedum (Feb 10, 2012)

Looking good dude nice grow! best of luck.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 10, 2012)

Thanks dumdedum. I need all the luck I can get, lol.



RonSwanson said:


> Just wanted to leave props for posting George Clinton


I actually got to see George Clinton and the P-Funk all stars at Lallapalooza back in like 92 I think it was. I think there was green day, beastie boys, and smashing pumpkins at that show too. I caught a contact high there... so much weed.

That show was on the feild of an outdoor stadium that is now the location of the indoor basketball stadium. (useless fact)

EDIT: Just realized that I posted all this dribble when I posted that video. Now I'm officially an old man, repeating myself all the time. "Hey Kids... let me tell you a story" .... ... "For fucks sake grandpa... we've already heard that one 100 times"

HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## supchaka (Feb 10, 2012)

My story repeating friend is named larry, so thats what we call it now. I find myself larrying a lot more as I get older too. I still have the frame of mind to know when I'm doing it though. Its when I dont that I need to start worrying more!


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 11, 2012)

Plants finally look like they are starting to flower, lol. Took long enough. I think I'm gonna move the other's in soon. Tired of waiting and need some room to start some seeds for next round. I'm gonna take my first clones in a little while (from the seeds I plant).

And in the WTF section... The girl scouts let a 7 year old boy join, because he identifies as a girl and likes girl things. WHAT??? I just don't get things sometimes. I had no idea there were transgender 7 year olds. Am I really that old?


----------



## cerberus (Feb 11, 2012)

"are those cookies made with real girl scouts"

what seeds you running?


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 11, 2012)

Lol... now that is the question isn't it. Don't know if you saw a couple pages back... but I have about 50 strains of seeds at the moment. I have an idea which I'll try first... but not narrowed it down yet.


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 11, 2012)

Plp!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cerberus (Feb 11, 2012)

these Candy Drop X Stomper OG - 12 reg but you shouldn't run them you should just get ris of them ASAP.. look your best bet is to just give em to me and i'll dispose of them, i'm like certified and shit.. 

your list make the hater in me come out..


----------



## supchaka (Feb 11, 2012)

I'm going to go ahead and try to germ all those beans at once. Originally I had wanted to grow out one at a time but since I'm not sure they will I'm gonna throw a hail Mary!


----------



## DST (Feb 12, 2012)

haha, certified disposal expert eh, funny stuff.

hows our star to be?


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 12, 2012)

I been sick for the past couple days. No fun at all. I've been neglecting the plants a little as well. Thanks for asking though D. Hope you are better?


----------



## DST (Feb 12, 2012)

Getting better, but also now sick as a dog with cold/flu...bloody never ending misery, lol.


----------



## SFguy (Feb 12, 2012)

cerberus said:


> these Candy Drop X Stomper OG - 12 reg but you shouldn't run them you should just get ris of them ASAP.. look your best bet is to just give em to me and i'll dispose of them, i'm like certified and shit..
> 
> your list make the hater in me come out..


can you dispose orf frosty flowrz???


----------



## cerberus (Feb 12, 2012)

we do charge a small fee for removing frosty flowers but frankly seeds and to dank bubble hash are our specialties. you don't have any too dank bubble hash that needs removal do you? we are experts 


jig: feel better dude!


----------



## DST (Feb 12, 2012)

How about..."way too dank bubble", any good with that?


----------



## mr west (Feb 12, 2012)

What do u get when u mix up bubble hash and oil? Fucking wankered!


----------



## supchaka (Feb 12, 2012)

Sorry to hijack your thread a bit but I value you guys' thoughts. These are the peacocks, almost done?
LOL Ive posted these in 3 threads. Im just curious cuz its only been 65 days from seed which is alot quicker than I was expecting.
View attachment 2055481View attachment 2055482View attachment 2055483View attachment 2055484View attachment 2055485View attachment 2055486


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 12, 2012)

Looks good to me. DST is the one who I go to for that thing.... Paging Dr. D... Paging Dr. D...

And no worries posting up pics and questions in this thread. We are all learning here.


----------



## Jozikins (Feb 12, 2012)

I see enough Amber to say it's ready, but I feel like that could swell up a little more, if you haven't been flushing though, now would be a good time to start.

Jigfresh, my fellow mountain man, let's smoke some fucking weed.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 13, 2012)

Psychic connection in effect brother. Was thinking about you today wondering how you've been. So... how you been? You still down in the smog?

Lol on the smoking. I'll be back to my old ways soon enough. Waitin for the stork to knock. I'm in no hurry... although all of you seem to be bothered that I'm not smoking, hehe.

I moved some plants around. The DOG clones that were in my veg space have the biggest fan leaves I have personally ever seen. Seen bigger in RIU, but not too much bigger. I put 2 DOG's in. 1 Cougar Kush. 1 Blackberry Kush. 1 Devastator Kush. And the final space remains open. To choose from I still have 2 BBK, 2 Cougars, and 1 Banana OG. I'm leaning toward the Banana because it looks like the most healthy plant. The Cougars pretty much haven't grown at all since I got them. They look alright just the same. Same with the roots... just as they were when I transplanted. The BBK have pretty good roots, but they don't look like healthy plants. The leaves are curling under pretty bad, and the one is spitting out only single bladed leaves. The Banana isn't very big, but it's leaves look textbook. and it looks perky and happy.

Here are some pics:
Divit OG Kush aka DOG






Big Enough for you???











Dog Roots






Devastator Kush






Curly Q roots on the D.K.






The Closet!!!






These 2 are the Cougars... kinda droopy all around.






These two are the BBK... notice the taco'd leaves and single blades.






Banana OG... looking pretty good (if not small)


----------



## Jozikins (Feb 13, 2012)

Our long hair keeps us on the same frequency. I'm good dude, just microfarming, and the usual scheming to go gigantic and quit my job. Right now I'm working 70-80 hour weeks, and I know if I was farming non stop 70-80 hours a week I'm pretty sure I'd be fucking rich. I still have my 550 seeds, so I've been just waiting for a brand new fresh start to try them out in a rdwc unit I am going to build. I have root aphids and they are little fuckers and I'm tired of dealing with them, so I'm just going to bleach everything, store it for a month to make sure everything is dead, and get some seeds going in the mean time. 

Right now though, I'm in Westminster, and since I'm so close to the beach I don't get smog, it all blows into the mountain. 

I tell you though, man, I miss that fucking mountain. But I certainly DO NOT miss the county. I miss having all the time in the world to farm.

But oh man, that DOG clone is so fucking beautiful, It's been a while since I've seen a healthy clone like that. You should try doing half your closet with just DOG's.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 13, 2012)

My wife lived in Westminster when I met her... and my mom grew up there.

And yeah... I have 5 Dog's in there... so half the closet is full of them... just like you said. The Dog is no joke. I got 14 oz of 4 last grow!

The closet lineup is 5 Dog's, 2 Banana's (in the same spot), 1 BBK, 1 Cougar, 1 Devastator. I didn't really think ahead, so I'm not sure how I'm going to handle flushing things... as the stuff I just put in are 2.5 weeks behind. I think that's how far back they are... I need to check.

Thanks for stopping by the thread.


----------



## DST (Feb 13, 2012)

Jig representin the DOG!!! Man she is a beauty. Def one that you would want to clone from. But I guess it'll go into flower and produce like a mofo.

Supchuka, I am with Jozikins, I would leave that to go for a while, looks like there are still some fairly straight stigmas there and I spy a reasonable amount of clear trichomes to warrant at least another week. Perhaps just give them water from now...not sure how you finish your plants, but that's probably what I would do.


----------



## Jozikins (Feb 13, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> My wife lived in Westminster when I met her... and my mom grew up there.
> 
> And yeah... I have 5 Dog's in there... so half the closet is full of them... just like you said. The Dog is no joke. I got 14 oz of 4 last grow!
> 
> ...


I got to say, the Vietnamese food out here is second to none. But I'm glad to hear that's your bulk crop. I'm sure you can figure out away to divide your crop up to flush properly, or whatever, I don't know, I'm more stoned than I've been in years, I had some earwax I've been letting age for about 4-5 months now and it's totally changed color and at it's peak, and it was excellent to begin with. I was in a little bit of a crappy mood earlier, but now I'm feeling pretty fucking excellent. 

Wessminsta!


----------



## supchaka (Feb 13, 2012)

Thanks for the input guys. I harvest too early historically, not like Ive got bad results but just enough to leave that "what if" in the back of my head  Im letting them go another week!

Jig whats up with the TV show?


----------



## supchaka (Feb 13, 2012)

You know one of you guys has to try this miner-all supplement Ive been using. I totally forgot its also berry flavored! It could be the next "must have" for pot growing and its cheap.  I used it only twice on these current girls but Im going to try it sooner and more frequently on the next batch.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 13, 2012)

TV said they will call in 1-3 months... if they ever call. I'll let you know anything I know.

As for the next "must have" I don't think there will ever be something that is miraculous. Just my thoughts, but it's like "wonder drugs" for people. They just don't exist. I do use chemical nutes, so I guess I'm not really one to talk about natural and all... but I do think that the best way to grow mj is to give them a perfect environment and the right combination of nutrients for their liking. And I do like what bushmaster does for me... but I don't think it's good to use. Just convienient. Like McDonalds. Total shit, but when you're hungry and driving past one it's the best thing ever. (well not really... I can't stand fast food anymore, but you know what I mean)

Not trying to be a dick or anything. I'm glad it's working for you.

So no thoughts about what clone to put in? I take it you guys agree the Banana should take the last spot.

EDIT: And in a not so happy note... one of my cats threw up right on top of my receiver... wife cleaned it real well, but enough 'stuff' got inside that when I turned it on... no lights or display... but there was a nice little puff of smoke that rose from inside. sigh


----------



## DST (Feb 13, 2012)

I didn't realise we still had to make choices, lol.

And McDonlads sux big baws regardless of whether you are hungry and driving past one, lol.....(not meaning to be a dick, just my opinion)


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 13, 2012)

dick......


lol


----------



## DST (Feb 13, 2012)

I know, lol......


----------



## DST (Feb 13, 2012)

if my wife knew how much lol-ing I did on this site, she would take a duck fit, LOL!


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 13, 2012)

The BBK's look like they are having too much N, The cougars should pick up, they prolly had a lot of stress cause they were rooted and put into cups for a day, then you took them out of the cups and put them in hydro, so they will have a bit of xplant shock for awhile.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 13, 2012)

I'll never tell. 

Got a new batch of water in the tank. The ladies should be nice and happy. I'm thinking a bit about future projects and I think I'm going to keep plant counts down. Grow some big plants. First things first though. When I get my veg space sorted a little more I'm gonna pop some beans. Looking forward to it.


----------



## supchaka (Feb 13, 2012)

God damnit you better grow a peacock! I know you said you probably werent but humor me!


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 13, 2012)

Lad, I got about 15 people that want me to humor them. We'll get around to everything at some point.


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 13, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Lad, I got about 15 people that want me to humor them. We'll get around to everything at some point.


No pressure from over this way


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 13, 2012)

were the BBK's reveges??


----------



## supchaka (Feb 13, 2012)

Speaking of... holy SHIT 2 of the dogs got a taproot! I dont know if they'll be a viable plant still but hot damn, these babies were pretty crunched!


----------



## rayse (Feb 13, 2012)

im diggin the closet man. bad ass setup. im gonna hang around and see how these turn out


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 13, 2012)

Welcome welcome my friend. Only good peeps seem to come out of the midwest. Like the avatar too. Welcome as well to RIU... it's a good place to be. Most of the time. 

I'm gonna make a video of things to get everyone a better idea what's up. I just bought some zip ties, going to tie some bitches down.

BC... I'm not sure if they were reveg's or not. I"ll ask dez.


----------



## Jozikins (Feb 13, 2012)

Dude, I used to feed that stuff to my green anoles and bearded dragon... and an iguana for a short while before I gave it away because those things get fucking huge. But I've never thought of giving it to my plants, but I have all that stuff in my nutrients already. Cool that it works for plants though.

McDonalds sucks, I agree. Except for breakfast, oh my god, their breakfast is soo fucking good!

And their is a wonder drug, it's called crack, but once was enough for me. Lol.


----------



## supchaka (Feb 13, 2012)

Although I quit drinking 5 years ago, 2 sausage mcmuffin with egg was a fucking mandatory hangover breakfast. Oh and a hash brown...


----------



## rayse (Feb 13, 2012)

thanks bro. the midwest would be where its at if we could get a break on some legality


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 13, 2012)

Yes, they were taken from a lfowering plant. I gave the mom to a friend and took a bunch of cuts from a flowering plant to keep the strain in my garden. I have a couple little ones in veg now that I select a new mom from so won't need to take clones from flowering plants again. 


That is why they look like that as well


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 13, 2012)

Just means more branching and node sites


----------



## supchaka (Feb 15, 2012)

Whats this bad mofo?! I might get a survivor after all! Her leaves are a little funky looking. Male or female Im going to breed it with the peacock. Isn't Dog Dick a fitting cross name? LOL Want to smoke some dog dick? Mmm maybe not. 


Peacock at 24 days. They seem like an ideal match to me!
View attachment 2061456


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 15, 2012)

You could call it bird dog, lol. Or 30 Dog... but that's kind of a stretch.

I tied the top row of girls back to the screen. I've been misting everything as well. I realized the meter goes down to 11% humidity, so when it's reading -- like it is now, it's below 10%. Still haven't calibrated my new ph pen, so I'm still just guessing.

Snow has rolled into town. The outdoor kitties are having a blast in it. It's so much fun to watch them.

Had a good valentines day yesterday. Wife bought me Lobster tails for dinner... and I actually did a good job cooking them. All mine since she's on a vegetarian kick. We watched "The Big Year" it's about 3 bird watchers (or birders). Jack Black, Owen Wilson, and Steve Martin. I enjoyed it... but it wasn't a super funny slapstick movie or anything. So not sure whether to recomend it or not. Maybe one to watch with your girl.

Got some more beans today. I may be past 50 on the strain list now. FFS!!! I've only grown like 16 strains so far in 3 years. How am I ever going to get round to 50 more?

I'm also disappointed that the knicks aren't on TV. I want to watch Lin do his thing. Seems like a good guy. It's nice to see someone who knows fundamentals of a game... not just with freakish physical ability. Nothing wrong with Blake Griffin.

And I don't think I said my football team crushed the opposition on Saturday in the EPL. Glad Don gin & ton doesn't follow my thread. His team was the doormat.


----------



## supchaka (Feb 15, 2012)

You know I think I like bird dog! And I got a diet coke for valentines so kiss my ass


----------



## DST (Feb 15, 2012)

I was just saying as it rained today, I think I already miss the cold and snow...ah well, it might come back...

And Spurs played a blinder!


----------



## SFguy (Feb 15, 2012)

i didnt get shit for that day either, dont feel bad, =)


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 15, 2012)

My woman got me a book I heard about and wanted to read and a sweet ass new shirt.

Here's the book


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 15, 2012)

Hey, can i borrow that when your done. Looks cool.


----------



## supchaka (Feb 15, 2012)

Is the author the sniper cuz he sounds a little stuck n himself!


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 15, 2012)

He is but he didn't name it or make the claim. That's what he was labled

@ Jig - Yes you can borow it. I couldn't help but start reading some of it right when I unwrapped it. Wifey thought it was funny. Already read the intro and the first two chapters last night before bed.


----------



## DST (Feb 16, 2012)

Here's some nice pretty Valentine tulips that I got for my wife......





My wife bought herself a valentines for me


----------



## supchaka (Feb 16, 2012)

DST said:


> My wife bought herself a valentines for me


lol was is battery powered? No offense, it's something my wife would enjoy!


----------



## DST (Feb 16, 2012)

hehe, na mate it wasn't....was rather nice though.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 16, 2012)

Woah, from romantic to x rated in once post, lol. Good morning/ evening folks.


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 16, 2012)

Morning Jig, hows life? We got our new place  and I started the new Job yesterday too.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 16, 2012)

Well I'll be. My day is so bright now. I'm sooooo stoked for you bro. That's just the best news. Life is fine for me, Looking out at icicles (who knew it was spelled like that) thinking how lucky I am that I don't have to go outside. But I'm going to anyways... gonna have fun with the cats in the snow.

Congrats on everything. That's really great.


----------



## mr west (Feb 16, 2012)

Cant beat playing with pussies


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 16, 2012)

Right back to the x rated eh? LOL You guys are funny!

So who else has big news. First BC, then West, jhod just won $5,000 at the casino. I need to play the lottery this week!!!


----------



## mr west (Feb 16, 2012)

That reminds me i got numbers this week on the lottery


----------



## supchaka (Feb 19, 2012)

I harvested my peacocks today mang! 
View attachment 2069406View attachment 2069407View attachment 2069408
My little dog had a rough start but I think shes going to make it now. I have a male in the works and Ill be using it to pollinate some of the dog too if I can. Bird dog is on the horizon!


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 19, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Right back to the x rated eh? LOL You guys are funny!
> 
> So who else has big news. First BC, then West, jhod just won $5,000 at the casino. I need to play the lottery this week!!!


Im that guy that always looses when gambling lol so I never ever do it anymore. I seem to do well when I work my money instead  







^^^ lol thats me.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 19, 2012)

Haha... I'm the same way. Casino = me losing lots of money really really really quickly. Now gambling with friends is the exact opposite... I take alll their money every time. I stopped gambling with friends, so I still had friends left.

Nice looking shaka smart. Glad to hear the pup is coming along.

Just watched "Everything must go" it's a will ferrell movie that was categorized under comedy at redbox. Don't know who categorized that shit. Not that it wasn't good, but not a laugh to be had. Was quite serious and confronting to an alcoholic like me. I'm so glad I quit drinking.

Drink one for me whodat.

We also had a dog on our deck today. It was nice having a dog for 10 minutes or so, he was real purdy. Big white wolf looking thing. Anyways... thanks for stopping by guys. It's nice to have a little interest in my thread. Not that I'm complaining, I don't show much love over here, usually it all goes to the 600.

I sprayed the plants last night. Haven't really checked on them today. I should do that.

Have a happy sunday night all.


----------



## DST (Feb 20, 2012)

Hope your girls are doing good. Was the Dog a wild one then?


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 20, 2012)

A loose one. Peeps up on the mountain don't seem to put colors or tags on their dogs... and they get out all the time. Plus seems like everyone up here has a dog. Always a new animal showing up on our deck. I cant count the number of dogs and cats we've seen. Not to mention skunks, racoons, bears, birds, mice, and coyotes.

Good morning D!


----------



## DST (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning mate, well only wild things I get are pigeons and various other bird species, there are always DOGs around but not the wagging tail variety, lol. Catch up with you l8r, off to the ozzy for a check up.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 16, 2012)

[youtube]DGBO8AwSRDA[/youtube]


----------



## Jozikins (Mar 18, 2012)

That devastator is a squat fucking plant. Looks like a good choice for a typical SOG grow. How's life man?


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 18, 2012)

It's quite squat. It's too funny looking... can't wait to harvest the ones around it to give you guys a proper look at it. SHould be one big nug by the end (if it's not already).

Life is good. Wife got a promotion. Got a couple vacations on the way. Made up a batch of super soil and I'm brewing some poop tea. And it's finally SNOWING here!!! Got maybe 18 inches in the past 28 or so hours.

How's things on your end?


----------



## supchaka (Mar 18, 2012)

The snow level looked pretty low when I was looking at the mountains today!


----------



## genuity (Mar 18, 2012)

loveing the looks of that banana og,trics production is nice on her.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 18, 2012)

Yeah, not that I think of it, it's the only thing I've ever seen in person that reminds me of whodat's ?purp... just dripping in trichs. I swear it's above 25% thc, especially with the buds so small.

I'll try to snap some good pics tonight of her.... show you just how out of this world they are.

And yeah chaka... when I was down the hill yesterday the snow line looked real low... and I'm sure it dropped overnight too.

I want it to keep coming... I won't be satisfied till we have at least 3 feet. Sadly I don't think we'll get there. Oh well.


----------



## LoadedGreen (Mar 18, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> I don't know about anyone else... but I can stand losing a month. You can all say happy birthday to me again, lol.


Happy birthday Jig


----------



## genuity (Mar 18, 2012)

LoadedGreen said:


> Happy birthday Jig


thats good,i zone out the last one,so happy b-day jig...lol


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 18, 2012)

haha... thanks guys. Much appreciated. And thanks for posting... I forgot to sanp pics... but remembered now. Be right back.


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 18, 2012)

nice video jig~!!! i await your pics.........


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 18, 2012)

Your wait is over flowa.

So here's what going on over here. Got some dog looking good... but DAMN are the banana's looking frosty as Fuck!!! if I do say so myself.

Banana OG:


DOG:


BlackBerry Kush:


Devastator Kush:


----------



## supchaka (Mar 18, 2012)

Hey my buddy had these pics still from over 10 years ago. This was a flooded tube I made I thought was pretty cool, I hadnt seen anything like mine at the time. Unfortunately the growing ended right when I made this and I never got to run live plants in it. I dont have the pics of it completed. I did it this way to keep the roots as far from the res as possible. I did get to run it with water so I know it was good to go. Maybe I can build it again


----------



## supchaka (Mar 18, 2012)

Shit Ive never had a plant that frosty


----------



## LoadedGreen (Mar 19, 2012)

That Banana OG is v.frosty


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 19, 2012)

I've never seen one in person that was that frosty, that's for sure. Seen pics of a strain that reminded me of it, but that's all. I'm quite happy!

Nice tube deal chaka, not sure how it would work, but as long as it did that's cool. I love my flooded tube setup for sure.


----------



## supchaka (Mar 19, 2012)

Whats the cfm of your exhaust fan?


----------



## DST (Mar 20, 2012)

Couple of Kush strains there Jig, lol. You do like yer frosty kushes my bru!.

Hope you are cool my man.

Peace, DST



jigfresh said:


> Your wait is over flowa.
> 
> So here's what going on over here. Got some dog looking good... but DAMN are the banana's looking frosty as Fuck!!! if I do say so myself.
> 
> ...


----------



## cerberus (Mar 20, 2012)

i told you all that sugar was gonna catch up to ya. now look at it, you aint never gonna get all that white shit off now.. maybe when you pick them you could wash them off with cold water and ice.. 


::I kill me::


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 21, 2012)

CFM on the fan is 435... but probably lower as it's 3 years old, but still does the job.

Funny D... didn't realize I was growing 4 Kush strains. I didn't chose any of them, just went with what was gifted to me. Not complaining though.

I'm pretty excited about my next batch. No kush over there... 5 ?Purp X SpaceBomb and 10 Candy Drop X NY Purp D.

I'm going to handle the sugar with some dry ice. I don't think water and regular ice will cut it, lol.


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 21, 2012)

Jig IMHO water & ice > dry ice any day of the week...

either way it will be some bomb concentrate 

Hope everything is going good up on the hillside


----------



## genuity (Mar 21, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> CFM on the fan is 435... but probably lower as it's 3 years old, but still does the job.
> 
> Funny D... didn't realize I was growing 4 Kush strains. I didn't chose any of them, just went with what was gifted to me. Not complaining though.
> 
> ...


its going to be nice to see what them seed do,as in the male used in the ny purp d cross,cause the mom was a down right,stank monster.
with fat buds,ok frost,i know that the male will add to that,but how much,i hope the male passes on some much needed trich.

nice germ rate.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 21, 2012)

Happy Bday BC!!! I like the dry ice because it's so much easier. My bubble hash has never seemed to come out like some other people's. I don't know what it is that I do differently, but some of the pics peeps post up of their bubble looks absolutely amazing. Mine always looks 'ehhh'.

I'm looking forward to the results as well G. I think a buddy of mine is gonna grow 2 or 3 of them out. I have room for 10 in my closet. So we will see how it grows under different conditions.


----------



## supchaka (Mar 21, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Happy Bday BC!!! I like the dry ice because it's so much easier. My bubble hash has never seemed to come out like some other people's. I don't know what it is that I do differently, but some of the pics peeps post up of their bubble looks absolutely amazing. Mine always looks 'ehhh'.
> 
> I'm looking forward to the results as well G. I think a buddy of mine is gonna grow 2 or 3 of them out. I have room for 10 in my closet. So we will see how it grows under different conditions.


I agree that the dry ice method looks too easy to NOT do!


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 21, 2012)

Do you guys think the seedlings could handle being in the closet with the 1000w? I know you don't want that much light to them that early, but they would be on the table with the light coming from the 'end' of the bulb. If not now, when do you think they would be ready? Once rooted? I'm going to go 12/12 from seed either way, and figured why set things up in the other area if I didn't need to.


----------



## genuity (Mar 21, 2012)

i would think the seedling will be ok,i put mine under the 400mh,5 days from poping out of soil.
just keep the light up high,for a lil bit.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 21, 2012)

I was gonna keep the top of the 'clear' sorta see through rubber maid thing over them. It's driving me crazy how tall the little seedlings are getting. Already stretching too much for my taste.

Totally different subject, I'm pretty stoked my broncos landed Manning. If he's anything like he used to be should be a good year. Sorry chargers fans.


----------



## genuity (Mar 21, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> I was gonna keep the top of the 'clear' sorta see through rubber maid thing over them. It's driving me crazy how tall the little seedlings are getting. Already stretching too much for my taste.
> 
> Totally different subject, I'm pretty stoked my broncos landed Manning. If he's anything like he used to be should be a good year. Sorry chargers fans.


football is going to be crazy,my boys got orton,as a back up to romo......put orton in


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 21, 2012)

It is gonna be nuts. I can't imagine the drama if the tebow trade to NY goes through. They have enough drama already, and he's just gonna blow that shit up. It's a shame Romo hasn't stepped up yet.  I'm not much of a cowboys fan, nothing against them, I just don't think much about the NFC. But I do think that football is better all around when the boys are good.

You must be a dan snyder fan... as he seems to do nothing but screw the redskins up. One less team to worry about in the division.


----------



## genuity (Mar 21, 2012)

you just do not know how bad i want to LIKE that post.

im still stuck in the smith,irving,troy days.
go dan!!!


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 21, 2012)

And I'm still stuck in the Elway days, haha. But a new era has begun in denver. And while you have the skins to laugh at, we have the chargers to thank for being inept. Sorry BC... but I don't know how anyone can be a fan. Must be hard to watch sometimes. And now they are threatening to leave SD. Pretty shitty IMO.

Here's to past glory, and dreams of new success G.

Some gross looking tea:


?p x sb on the left, cd x nypd on the right:


A tall baby.


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Mar 21, 2012)

Manning is gonna kick ass in Denver I can't wait to see that!


----------



## DST (Mar 22, 2012)

That tall baby looks like an albino, lol. Funny, those cubes make them look all a bit ill (although I know they are not) I guess it's just the colour of em. Organic tea, how cool Mr Jig!


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 23, 2012)

nice looking tea my man. 
How many of the ?pxsb did you attempt to pop?

nfl, no comment.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 24, 2012)

Boyz N Da Hood said:


> Manning is gonna kick ass in Denver I can't wait to see that!


I'm stoked with the new additions over the past couple days as well. New WR and TE!!! It's on!!!



DST said:


> That tall baby looks like an albino, lol. Funny, those cubes make them look all a bit ill (although I know they are not) I guess it's just the colour of em. Organic tea, how cool Mr Jig!


I'm used to rockwool so I think they look ok... but thanks for the reassurance, lol. jk. I'm stoked to try this soil and tea out. Wish it was happening sooner than it is. I'll probably see you before i get to plant anything in soil.



whodatnation said:


> nice looking tea my man.
> How many of the ?pxsb did you attempt to pop?
> 
> nfl, no comment.


I popped all 5 of the ?p x sb's I had. All 5 came up and are looking good.

Really sucks about the saints. I can't even imagine what this season is going to be like for them. Hope it's not too much of a disaster.


----------



## DST (Mar 24, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Wish it was happening sooner than it is. I'll probably see you before i get to plant anything in soil.


What's this you say, planning another trip lad? would be cool.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 24, 2012)

July we should be back in sunny england!


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 24, 2012)

[video=youtube;BIduOvEoVeQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BIduOvEoVeQ[/video]


----------



## mr west (Mar 24, 2012)

Hey we should be in our brand new home by then mate, you will be more than welcome to visit. Hattie will be pleased to see you again, talk funny to her lol.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 24, 2012)

That would be lovely mate. would love to visit new home or old... but of course visiting a new place is always lush. Could actually get you something useful then, like a painting or some shit to hand up, lol. Sted of something the little one grew out of before the week ends, lol.

BC, you're playing my song! I'm not getting too jiggy with the seedlings... looked like I've killed 2 already. Hoping the rest do better.


----------



## DST (Mar 25, 2012)

Nice one, hopefully you will be here for my 40th!


----------



## mr west (Mar 25, 2012)

DST said:


> Nice one, hopefully you will be here for my 40th!


will you be doing anything special to mark this 40th moment?


----------



## DST (Mar 25, 2012)

Not sure mate, the good lady keeps saying I should do something. we shall see....


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 25, 2012)

I smell a party!!!


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 30, 2012)

Interesting...


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 30, 2012)

[youtube]gkZB_lS41Ag[/youtube]


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 30, 2012)

Sweet.


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 30, 2012)

puff puff. . . ~~~~~~~~~~~~

whodat, take it, take it, it's burning my fingers.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 30, 2012)

Hit that shit for me. It's been 7 long weeks since I've had a bowl. It's tough trimming all this good looking stuff knowing I'm not going to smoke any for at least a couple weeks. Everyone keep your fingers crossed that we get pregnant this month. Not only would it be cool to be having a kid on the way... would be nice to have a hit or two.


----------



## cerberus (Mar 30, 2012)

i think all the dramma shit is over.. i see whole pages deleted off a thread.. lets hope so..


good luck with the baby making! I have heard, now bare with me here, that you got a much better chance of knocking her up if you in a three way.. true fact. so she's going to need to get one of her friends (science suggests a cute one) 

lol

peace meng


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 30, 2012)

Ha. How did you know what we were planning.


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 30, 2012)

I'm ripping it hard, Jig. But I'm rootin' for ya harder. Knock that lady up the right way


----------



## DST (Mar 31, 2012)

so tell us more, you planning a little 3 way action...remember, the 3rd needs to be female and protected, otherwise you in bother no matter the way you look at it, lol..


jigfresh said:


> Ha. How did you know what we were planning.


----------



## supchaka (Mar 31, 2012)

Heres my doggy! Shes 46 days from seed, 27 days in flower. 12/12 from the start. Take care guys!


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 31, 2012)

D... a gentleman can't reveal all his secrets.

Chaka, nice looking doggy you got there. Coming along quite nicely, especially from a crushed seed. Glad it worked out for you.

Here's a progression of me trimming a Dog Kush branch. Took me an hour to do this thing... pictures are about every 10 minutes. I used an online stopwatch.


Group shot of what I have trimmed so far. Devastator kush on the left, Dog all in the middle, and Blackberry Kush on the very right.


Blackberry Kush with the fan leaves removed.


Devastator Kush before and after the fan leaf removal.


My good luck spider I found. Scared the crap out of me seeing the web, I thought I had spider mites and didn't know it.


White cat.


Other little brother.


Columbus


Mama Polly & Big Boi


Simba aka Kimbo


----------



## supchaka (Mar 31, 2012)

Where/how do you post bigger pics from RIU photos? I know how to do it from places like photobucket but not here. DST does em even bigger, I want to do that.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 31, 2012)

Nice tight trim dude. Awesome play by play pics. 




jigfresh said:


> D... a gentleman can't reveal all his secrets.
> 
> Chaka, nice looking doggy you got there. Coming along quite nicely, especially from a crushed seed. Glad it worked out for you.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm with worm, it's fun watching those leaves disappear. Do you know how to make a .gif that changes pictures? Would be a sweet one of that bud dancing around, shedding its leaves.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 31, 2012)

When you make you post and attach the pics... just double click on them and it opens a window that you can select medium or large. I am using medium. D uses large. It's a nice feature, I'm glad someone pointed it out to me.

Glad you guys like the pics. I had a good time taking them.


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 31, 2012)

So what's running in the next round, Jig? You get all that PM sorted?


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 31, 2012)

Next round is ?purp X SpaceBomb and Candy Drop X NY Purp D. I really hope the PM didn't infect the seedlings. We will see I guess.


----------



## supchaka (Mar 31, 2012)

Hit em with a little proactive h202 mang


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 31, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Next round is ?purp X SpaceBomb and Candy Drop X NY Purp D. I really hope the PM didn't infect the seedlings. We will see I guess.


Another outstanding grow!
Leave yourself some room for the ?p/mixes. They are the tallest of my seedlings and I just put one into bloom a few minutes ago.


cof


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 31, 2012)

Just got approval to run a 3x3 box  stoked!!!


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 31, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Next round is ?purp X SpaceBomb and Candy Drop X NY Purp D. I really hope the PM didn't infect the seedlings. We will see I guess.


Is that ?purp x SB Whodat's gear?



billcollector99 said:


> Just got approval to run a 3x3 box  stoked!!!


Fuck yes!


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 31, 2012)

curious old fart said:


> Another outstanding grow!
> Leave yourself some room for the ?p/mixes. They are the tallest of my seedlings and I just put one into bloom a few minutes ago.
> 
> 
> cof


Thanks for the info cof. I'm running them 12/12 from the get go, so I guess they will be as small as they can be? Not really sure, never done it before. If they get too tall before flowering I guess I'll top em. Appreacite it.



billcollector99 said:


> Just got approval to run a 3x3 box  stoked!!!


Awesome news BC. Always a big missing when we aren't growing something or other. I hate down times.



Bobotrank said:


> Is that ?purp x SB Whodat's gear?


I can neither confirm nor deny that bobo. But if I was to guess I would guess you are probably right, lol.


----------



## curly604 (Mar 31, 2012)

your scroggs are fucking kick ass man makes me want to try one out now that i use leds i think it would be especially cool might give it a go next run , keep up the good work bro


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 1, 2012)

Yeah that ?p sure does grow quickly/strechy... but she will reward you with some super frosty nuggs


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 1, 2012)

curly604 said:


> your scroggs are fucking kick ass man makes me want to try one out now that i use leds i think it would be especially cool might give it a go next run , keep up the good work bro


Thanks curly... glad you like them. I think scroging is the way to go for sure. I love the control. Let me know if you ever have any questions setting one up.



whodatnation said:


> Yeah that ?p sure does grow quickly/strechy... but she will reward you with some super frosty nuggs


I cant wait. I'm really looking forward to this grow. What was the spacebomb you grew like? Damn! Just read the description of it on attitude. This should be one frosty fuckin strain.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 1, 2012)

Space bomb is my avatar  so those two together should be just dandy lol


----------



## cerberus (Apr 1, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Thanks curly... glad you like them. I think scroging is the way to go for sure. I love the control. Let me know if you ever have any questions setting one up.


i agree, only thing i'd add is some plants don't really take well to it. i have a kush variety afgan descent, that gorw such rigid stalks it doesn't like to bend for nothing. but she a rare girl, everything else from strawberry cough, white russian, c99 yada yada loved it.

super efficent use of light, if your running flat and better with your vert scrog setup..


----------



## curly604 (Apr 1, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Thanks curly... glad you like them. I think scroging is the way to go for sure. I love the control. Let me know if you ever have any questions setting one up.
> 
> thanks jig they are really cool man cant wait to try one out i will be sure to hit ya up for any info if need be much appreciated man cheers


----------



## bekindbud (Apr 4, 2012)

Sup jig....all looking good here!!!


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 4, 2012)

Thanks bro. Really good to see you round RIU.

Here's some shots of the Banana that's coming down now.


----------



## genuity (Apr 4, 2012)

dam,she looks fire,i need something like that...wink...lol..jk...-no im not.or am i?
im so dam high,.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 4, 2012)

Looks fantastic jig! damn frosty!


----------



## curly604 (Apr 4, 2012)

frosty indeed good work jig keep it up


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 4, 2012)

Wohoo niceness  Thats a mad DIY room right there. Lovely Buds giving me the chills.
Would i be wrong to say the answer to rzza's question is windburn?  <-- lol im high, dunno what page i got that from, but cant find it again, nm 
Just found two of my buds pistils to be blown that color.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 4, 2012)

methinks im gonna pop some banana wonders


----------



## Dezracer (Apr 4, 2012)

Yeah the Banana is some frosty shiz...


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 4, 2012)

Jig, that Banana looks mental dude. As frost as the ?purp from what I can tell. Well, almost as frosty


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 4, 2012)

Wish I had seeds of this strain. One of those clone only deals. Hopefully the Banana Wonder turns out good. We can only hope.

Peace to all my peeps. Talk to yall tomorrow.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 4, 2012)

Later frosty the dro man,


----------



## DST (Apr 5, 2012)

I just had a banana but it sure wasn't as nice looking as that.

lol, frosty the dro man....


----------



## MISSPHOEBE (Apr 5, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Thanks bro. Really good to see you round RIU.
> 
> Here's some shots of the Banana that's coming down now.
> 
> View attachment 2106304View attachment 2106305View attachment 2106306View attachment 2106307View attachment 2106308View attachment 2106302View attachment 2106303



MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
and there
is
Breakfast
Lunch
&
Dinner!


----------



## Hotsause (Apr 7, 2012)

Good shit Jig that Banana looks like some deadly shit. I bet shes a tasty one


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 7, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Wish I had seeds of this strain. One of those clone only deals. Hopefully the Banana Wonder turns out good. We can only hope.
> 
> Peace to all my peeps. Talk to yall tomorrow.


Guess we will find out soon, i just popped 6 of them


----------



## DST (Apr 7, 2012)

Banana Wonder......mmmmnnnn.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 7, 2012)

DST said:


> Banana Wonder......mmmmnnnn.


Dont you mean Bananarama Wonder... LOL

[video=youtube;JH3WvI_S6-k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JH3WvI_S6-k[/video]


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 7, 2012)

Thanks for stopping by HotSause. Hope all is well out in CO. Good to see you too MissPhoebe.

I think I heard rumors of a fairy heading east over the atlantic with Banana wonders in her magic pouch. Just rumors though.

Got my gt-10 today. It is so on! Well... after I work on replacing the carpet with 'hardwood' floors in the hall and side bedroom.

All the trimming is done. Seedlings coming along nicely, though slowly. Have a lovely Saturday (or sunday depending on where you at in the world).


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 12, 2012)

Right back at ya Jig,

How did the flooring come out?

I germed 6 banana wonders, all 6 are up and above ground.

How many babues are you left with now? No more bowing out of the fight early?

On the Banana's I can already see 2 diff phenos. Most have very thin leaves coming in, but one standout looks like it has some very fat leaves.

I cannot wait to see how these babies turn out!!!


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 12, 2012)

I can't wait either. Flooring is coming along very slowly. We had a cat that used to piss like crazy in many spots around the house. He is in the shed now (and since he's been there he's never NOT gone in the little box). Anyways, I'm having to tear up really nasty carpet, and paint over the foundation with killz to block the odor. Dude pissed so much it soaked through the carpet, padding and into the concrete. Because it's so cold up here the killz takes forever to dry and we have to have all the windows open for the fumes making it take longer to dry. I'm doing two coats, and can only do little parts of the rooms at a time becuase our house is so small there isn't room to move a whole rooms worth of furniture out, so it's like a puzzle.

What I have done has turned out great though, and it smells much better in here. Long answer huh, lol.

I'm super stoked to see how the banana wonders turn out. If they are anything like their mother they should be AWESOME. I'm bummed I forgot to bring the banana with me last time I came down. I won't forget next time.

There are 10 little plants I have. One I'm not sure will make it. It isn't growing at all, but isn't dying either. Strange. The others are coming along nicely.

I might get a visit from a 6er this weekend. Hopefully things work out. It's supposed to snow here tomorrow so that might mess things all up.

Thanks for stopping by bro.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 12, 2012)

That is the one thing I do not like about cats. 

As they get older they get spiteful and will pee in the house just because you pissed them off for some reason pr another.

One of these days we are gonna make a drive up there, just cant guarantee when. lol.

Are you gonna start some more seedlings if these ones dont turn out so well?


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 12, 2012)

Vinegar will eliminate cat piss and other odors (and is great for cleaning). I keep a spray bottle with a 50% vinegar/water mix and use it to clean the odor from the animal waste.

I had a cat that decided the house was his toilet and put him outside for several hours (he had been spayed and kept inside all of his life) and when he was allowed in it was to a closed room. He and the litter box are good friends...but the shit has been eating the leaves of the male plants in that room....I ended up putting up a wire screen..


cof


----------



## rzza (Apr 12, 2012)

Jig checkout my new nft project


[youtube]KrlNHDic6qU[/youtube]


----------



## snowgrow19 (Apr 13, 2012)

rzza said:


> Jig checkout my new nft project
> 
> 
> [youtube]KrlNHDic6qU[/youtube]


yo rzza, looks tight. Have you thought about putting some sort of reflective tape or material over the black tubing? Seems like it might heat up your nutrient solution quite a bit. Looking good though, well done!


----------



## rzza (Apr 14, 2012)

Thanks. I thought about it when I painted it. I was holding a can of chrome paint. I went with black I cant remember my reasoning but it was good reasons


----------



## duchieman (May 26, 2012)

Hey Jig. Sorry I don't come by often. I just keep it close to the six. Anyway, what's up with the questions? I've worked on some security systems both home and commercial. It was a short stint but long enough to learn a few more things. The home audio system and wireless streaming depends on your question. I checked out the Sona thing so I get the idea. It would actually be pretty good for me right now. I stream music off the web all the time in my house through a couple of different PC's and in the backyard wirelessly through my phone, either through ear buds or patched into a set of external speakers. It would be very nice if I could just connect to a unit wirelessly from my phone. I never did check out the prices so don't know if it would be worth it.


----------



## jigfresh (May 26, 2012)

Hey duch, thanks for stopping by. I just got one of these LINK along with window/ door sensors for all the openings in our place, 1 motion detector, and a siren. I'm sure I'll be able to figure out how to hook it up and make things work alright, but was looking for any tips you could offer. Like placement of anything, or programming, whatever would be appreciated.

About the wireless thing, I really don't get it all. My friend has a sonos set up, with the speakers all round the house, and a little remote control thing that will play stuff from his computer and phone and whatever else he has.... I get that. My wife wants something like it, but not exactly, and I am trying to figure out what other solutions there are that might cost half as much as the sonos setup would. Especially since I'm in the market for a new receiver, I'm sure there is something I could buy, or a program for a computer I could get so that my wife could use her phone to listen to anything anywhere in the house.

I'll post some plant stuff now to make people happy. SOrry I've been neglecting my journal peeps.


----------



## jigfresh (May 26, 2012)

I helped a friend of mine with his grow recently... here's the report.

The putting in place of my buddies plants went well. We started around 10pm and I finished up about 530am. The grow space is actually 8' x 12' (2.4 x 3.7 m ). We took them all out, put in the board for the screen, trimmed them all down quite a bit, then put them back in with the screen in place. There were some other little things, but that was about it.

I definitely think the amount of popcorn to trim went way down. I think this will be looking amazing in a few weeks. At least I hope so.

Description in the titles... just put your mouse over each pic
(sure would be nice to have the pictures upload in the order one picked them)


I'm in there waiving to you all. I'm 5'10 by the way.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 26, 2012)

I wish i could answer your questions for you, but i cant...

So instead ill stare in awe at your handiwork for a few more minutes


----------



## DST (May 27, 2012)

I can bore you a little bit with info on the company Sonos. We use to do businss with them when they first branched out into Europe and had their starter office in Amsterdam. We got to play around with their system and I guess it's quite versatile. It really depends on what you want it for though as I think if you want a multi room/area entertainment system then it's quite good, but if you are only going to be listening to it in one room then I would go and spend my money on some more traditional stereo equipment. I was looking at them when I bought my Bose system, but went for the Bose because of the power and sound against the fact that I had a hard drive on my stereo (which is all good, but just means you got another database of music to look after).
Anyway, I think for the size of your house you would be wasting your money on a sonos system mate. I mean my Bose actually has a wireless attachment that you can buy to do the same thing as the sonos system.

EDIT: I must say I have not checked out their offerings in a good couple of years though. They were always quite pricey. I think one of the guys we placed is quite high up in IT (but we never got offered any freebies from them ,lol - gone are the days of sweetners.)


----------



## MISSPHOEBE (May 27, 2012)

_wow you pruners really did a good job!_


----------



## I85BLAX (May 27, 2012)

Subbed up for sure!


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 5, 2012)

Wow I suck for abandoning my thread. That's not to say that I'll keep it going lol. Sorry to all I disappeared on.

My last grow was Candy Drop x NYPurp D, and ?purp x SpaceBomb. The CD X NYPD was awesome. Really nice high, great hybrid. It has a nice sativa buzz with a tiny bit of soaring feeling, but the indica puts a nice little cap on the soaring feeling. It's like hang-gliding on a leash or something. The ?P X SB is a mystery. It's the frostiest bud I've ever grown. The only thing close was the really frosty banana. However, it doesn't smell like much of anything. If you take the lid off the jar for 5 minutes, you can barely smell anything. And the high just isn't there either. It's really strange. I don't know how it could be so frosty and not get you high. Not even a permature pulled buzz. I dont get it. And another friend of mine tried it the other day... same thing. SO it's not just me.

On other notes... I went to NYC for almost a week. WOW that place is crazy. I literally couldn't sleep the whole time I was there. Too much damn energy. MEt some cool peeps and can't wait to go again. Although I won't be staying as long. Visited PA while back east too.

Also went to London for 3 1/2 weeks. That was awesome. We went at the beginning of july and left 3 days before the Olympics started. It was perfect because everything was clean and in good working order for the olympics, but none of the crowd was there yet to mess things up for us. While in Europe I visited Amsterdam for a couple days which is always a good time. Thanks again to my good friend for showing me such hospitality.

And we also went to Iceland while over there. Holy shit. Iceland is the most amazing beautiful land I've ever been too. I loved it and was literally balling my eyes out when we had to leave. I miss it even now. sigh. Will definitely go back and spend lots of time there. Only problem is all the fucking light. It never gets dark in the summer. You could read a book outside at anytime you wanted. too weird.

I'm planning on running my hydro setup once more before I go over to Super soil and teas. That will be exciting. Hopeing to run all dog kush, but not sure what the clone situation is with my source.

Big shout outs to brownbearclan for getting me back to this thread. 

Hope all is well for everyone.


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 5, 2012)

One more thing. I don't know if I mentioned anywhere that I've been writing to an inmate for a couple years. We gave gotten to be friends and yesterday I made the drive out to AZ to visit him. It was a really amazing experience. I don't know that I've met anyone who reminded me of myself as much. We made many of the same decisions with our lifes and did many of the same things. He just got caught. It could have so easily been me on his side of the table and him mine. We talked for 3 hours before the time ran out. I messed up and didn't bring exact change for a charge card thing that would have let me buy food and drinks in the visitation area... so my buddy shared his lunch with me. I gotta say, prison food isn't much good... but A LOT better than I expected. Funny too... I'm pretty sure there was grape juice/ drink mixed in with the bbq beans.

Oh, and the bear came back last night. It had been here a few times this summer. It actually broke into our cat house and messed things up a bit. Poor cats have to be shut up in there now so the bear doesn't come through the window. I made lots of ventilation though... they aren't roasting in there. we also took in another cat. Not our desire, but little dude has become so friendly that he walks into peoples houses. And the lady accross the street is really allergic and I don't trust her to not call animal control.

I think that's it now. Wait. Still not pregnant. Starting Artificial Insemination soon. And so you guys know what that is (as if you care) basically I do my thing in a cup, then the docs go in and select all the best swimmers, and get them ready to shoot into my lady. And my lady will have something done a couple days before where they make sure her eggs are moving to position, or whatever. So basically it's like super charged sex or something (without any physical contact and lots of docs around). We'll try this maybe 3 times and if that don't work we're pulling the plug and going to adopt a kid. We are both convinced anyhow that the day we get our adopted kid home we'll find out we're pregnant with twins.

I really wonder if in 2 years we'll be sitting in a house full of kids thinking "what the hell were we thinking" hahaha. Nah, it'll be great. Being a dad is the only thing I've wanted to do since I was a kid. That and be a husband, but that one I got going on already.

peace crew. Love you guys.


----------



## mr west (Aug 5, 2012)

Lol Yeah u wanna be careful what ya wish for.


----------



## Dezracer (Aug 5, 2012)

I can loan you my kids anytime you feel the need for a kid fix Jig 
I can bring them to you or you can chill here with them. Maybe Wifey and I will try to swap lives with you guys for a few or something and go do stuff that the kids prevent us from doing. We'll hand over the kids and you guys can hand over your vacation tickets, LOL. You can take them to the pool, beach, dance, trampoline, etc. and we'll go to London, Amsterdam, NYC, etc. hehe.

You know I'm joking around though and I'm really happy for you and your lady.


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 5, 2012)

Hmmm. Let me ask the wife. Right on dez. I think I'm good the way things are lol. Gotta say both me and wife are not only appreciating our freedom, but making the most of it.

One thing to think about though. You should be done, as in kids moving out , at a much younger age than us. If we get pregnant this month I'll be 52 when the kid graduates from High school. And that's just if we have one.

Thanks for the offer though.


----------



## mr west (Aug 5, 2012)

Ill be 55 when my 1st born and only child leaves school at 16, tho is she trys to leave school at the earliest opportunity I shall smack her bum.


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 5, 2012)

Glad to see you back. The ramblings from your mind are always good.

There's always a stinker in every group. The ?purp/sb that I had, had a nice, long lasting stone....well worth growing again.

I'm 62 and my son will soon be 11....they're a joy at any age, particularly when you're older.


cof


----------



## Bobotrank (Aug 5, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> One more thing. I don't know if I mentioned anywhere that I've been writing to an inmate for a couple years. We gave gotten to be friends and yesterday I made the drive out to AZ to visit him. It was a really amazing experience. I don't know that I've met anyone who reminded me of myself as much. We made many of the same decisions with our lifes and did many of the same things. He just got caught. It could have so easily been me on his side of the table and him mine. We talked for 3 hours before the time ran out. I messed up and didn't bring exact change for a charge card thing that would have let me buy food and drinks in the visitation area... so my buddy shared his lunch with me. I gotta say, prison food isn't much good... but A LOT better than I expected. Funny too... I'm pretty sure there was grape juice/ drink mixed in with the bbq beans.
> 
> Oh, and the bear came back last night. It had been here a few times this summer. It actually broke into our cat house and messed things up a bit. Poor cats have to be shut up in there now so the bear doesn't come through the window. I made lots of ventilation though... they aren't roasting in there. we also took in another cat. Not our desire, but little dude has become so friendly that he walks into peoples houses. And the lady accross the street is really allergic and I don't trust her to not call animal control.
> 
> ...


. . . slow clap. . .


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 14, 2012)

Hey everyone. Just had to tell you guys something I'm proud of. This morning we did the IUI deal (aka artificial insemination)... the doc says they like to have 5 to 10 million good sperm. I gave them 72 Million. lol

A little over 2 weeks and we'll know if it worked. Keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## mr west (Aug 14, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Hey everyone. Just had to tell you guys something I'm proud of. This morning we did the IUI deal (aka artificial insemination)... the doc says they like to have 5 to 10 million good sperm. I gave them 72 Million. lol
> 
> A little over 2 weeks and we'll know if it worked. Keep your fingers crossed.


Nicely hydrated then jiggy, good ol boy!


----------



## supchaka (Aug 14, 2012)

Good luck man. Do they take the egg out for that?


----------



## mr west (Aug 14, 2012)

Think we should change ur name jig, to jizzfresh lmfao


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 14, 2012)

supchaka said:


> Good luck man. Do they take the egg out for that?


Nope, nothing crazy like that. Just a long turkey baster and some hormones and stuff. I had the pleasure of giving wife a shot on sunday night. Had to bury a 2 inch needle in her bum, was an odd feeling.



mr west said:


> Think we should change ur name jig, to jizzfresh lmfao


hehehe


----------



## DST (Aug 14, 2012)

jizzfresh said:


> Had to bury my 2 inch


Really we don't need to know mate. It's okay, we still think you are great even with 2 inches...... the humour of the demon drink.

Hope you and your lady are good. Keeping things crossed for all involved (who will be the olympic swimmer!).

Much love from over here.

p.s seemed like the wife waxed the interview. Goes for her third interview on Thursday!


----------



## Dezracer (Aug 14, 2012)

ouch! 

Nice one though, hehe.

I'll be thinking of you guys and hoping for the best Jizz, I mean Jig...


----------



## Jozikins (Sep 30, 2012)

JIG!! How the fuck are you sir, and how is the grow? I heard your AZ story, good shit man, you are a golden heart. And good luck with the baby makin!


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 30, 2012)

What up Jozi. I am great. Was actually in AZ again today on my second visit. Less than 90 days left for our friend, which is a very good thing. School and music have me busy, so does the baby making. My growing has been kinda lame, took a few months off for travel and seems i forgot how to grow in the meantime. We'll see if I can get a harvest in the time I need to.

Was thinking of starting a new journal today actually. Now that today is tomorrow, I will probably make the new thread 'today'. Confused, lol, I am. It's late and I'm tired.

Love all you guys. Hope everything is going pretty well for you all.


----------



## DST (Sep 30, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Was thinking of starting a new journal today actually. Now that today is tomorrow, I will probably make the new thread 'today'. Confused, lol, I am. It's late and I'm tired.
> 
> Love all you guys. Hope everything is going pretty well for you all.


whatever, get on it with it, this thread sucks, lol.......


----------



## wormdrive66 (Sep 30, 2012)

Just Poppin in to say Hi!!!! Hope all is well with you and your family.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 30, 2012)

Worm... it's really good to see you. Thanks for stopping by the thread.



DST said:


> whatever, get on it with it, this thread sucks, lol.......


well played sir. well played.


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 30, 2012)

Did you make the new thread??


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 30, 2012)

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/567561-vert-scrog-flooded-tube-banana.html

I swear I didn't forget, and you just reminded me right now. That is totally not the case. 



billcollector99 said:


> Did you make the new thread??


----------



## mr west (Oct 1, 2012)

are all invited jiggy?


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 1, 2012)

of course Mr. West. The reason for the new thread actually is to be more inclusive. New peeps don't want to join a thread that's over a year old and 100 pages long, well, sometimes they do, but more likely to join a new thread they can follow.

Too funny though, looked back at the beginning of this thread.... SOOOOO much better than the beginning of the new one lol. I've gotten lazy I guess.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Nov 10, 2012)

Where u at boy? U got more threads than a textile factory ! So whats the flavour of the month? I just at crop stage with 2-3 in for the Chrimbo crop, but got a bunch of seeds I want to get through and my clone collection is up to 6, so space is tight ( need to squeeze shit to make it fit )  Hope your jigging away dude!


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 10, 2012)

Hey Cinders. Here's my new thread. I gots to change my sig. Cruise on through.

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/567561-vert-scrog-flooded-tube-banana.html


----------

